# Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains) (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Panzer IV Turmnummer: II01 wird verladen, Hafen Neapel, Italien, f | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Panzer IV Turmnummer: 822 wird verladen, Hafen Neapel, Italien, d | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto 1942 Kompanie Panzerjäger I Panzer PaK auf Selbstfahrlafette vor Einsatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto 1942 Russische Beute Panzer T 34 auf Eisenbahn Zug 2 WK | eBay

Notice blown gun barrels.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

SU-100 (Samokhodnaya Ustanovka 100 meaning self-propelled artillery mount 100 )

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Sowjetische Panzer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Panzer IV Turmnummer: 822 wird verladen, Hafen Neapel, Italien, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Beute Panzer M3 Stuart - DAK - Nordafrika - 2WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 520,Panzer,Tank, WW2 ,Beute KV-1, an Bahnlinie, Opel Blitz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 518,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-1 ,Ostfront,Eastern Front | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 514,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-1,German Soldier,Ostfront,Eastern Front | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 512,Panzer,Tank, WW2, 8,8 cm Flak auf Halbkette, selten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 504,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-1, Turm abgesprengt, Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto Russland Panzer Tank | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Wehrmacht, 3,7 cm Flak in Feuerstellung, Artillerie, Soldaten-V.20 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg Panzer Tank | eBay

Postwar guess how i know that


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

PANZERKAMPFWAGEN III - Kennung 15 im Wintereinsatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

8,8 cm FLAKGESCHÜTZ - Divisionsabzeichen u. Abschußringen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Photo WW2 German tank Pz.Kpfw 4 Tiger 1 Wermaht Size "4 x 6" inch H | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

WW2 Photo German Panther tank hit by allies in Palazzo Glossy "4 x 6" inch G | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Paratroopers of 82nd airborne division inspect Tiger II Glossy "4 x 6" inch N | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Soviet soldiers capture German Tank Panzer IV Crew PzKpfw. IV Photo "4x6" inch E | eBay

notice missing MG


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Worker woman installs crawler track on Tank WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch C | eBay

Not Rosie the Riveter but Tina the Tracker


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Bundesarchiv Bild Tunesien, Panzer VI (Tiger I) WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Men at deck of trailer carrying military tank - pix18505 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto russische BT Panzer auf Eisenbahn Waggons ! Panzerzug Beute Jarzewo Rußland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Top Foto 1944 Jäger Btl Kroatische 373 Bandenkampf Beute Panzer Somua S 35 | eBay

373. (Kroatische) Infanterie-Division

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto Panzermänner am CKD Praga Panzer ! Beute Tank Tschechien ! PzKpfw. 38(t) ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Marder I Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto Panzer 2. Weltkrieg Bild 1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2019)

The Tiger photo in post # 29 has been laterally reversed. It should look like this :-

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Kampfpanzer Mine "Schlung" | eBay

Soldier training to put on mine between turret traverse.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

ww2 Photo lined German tank Tiger 1 Florence, Italy Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch R | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1944 GI's Cassino Italy Photo #418 kid on wrecked German Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- American Halftracks On Train, Italy | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- American M10 Tank Destroyer & A-26 Bomber, Salerno | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- ULTRA RARE Captured German Panther Turmstellung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Halftrack, Cars, & Tanks- Tunis | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Halftracks & Vehicles, Tunis | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Halftracks & Vehicles, Tunis | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WW2 Photo strengthen armor Tank M4 Sherman Glossy Photo "4 x 6" inch S | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

1942 Press Photo U.S. Army tank crew unload their bedrolls, World War II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

#139 WWII Photo ~ Captured German Jagdtiger Tank #131 ~ Hannover | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

WW2 Photo Local Italians watching US armor make its way by during "4 x 6" inch T | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo taly 1944 American M4 Sherman tanks 2244 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto WK II, Soldaten auf Kettenmotorrad , MT.1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Große Übung- Blech-Tanks/Panzer- Pz.Jg.Abt.230-169 Inf.Div. (p13) | eBay

Tin Tanks pre-war


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Altes Original Foto 2.WK. Panzer 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

foto Panzer tiger wiking | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto Panzerzug Rußland.(kein original) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Wehrmacht, Postkarte, SDKFZ, militärisches Geschütz - V.19 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Wehrmacht, militärisches Geschütz Postkarte - V.19 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Wehrmacht, Nachtschießen, Schwere Flak 8,8 Schießübung - V.19 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

WW2 Photo Landwasserschlepper military equipment Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch W | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

2 WK FOTO Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Zug Kanone Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Jagdtiger Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Nebelwerfer Top !!! | eBay

Panzerwerfer 42 auf Maultier Sd.Kfz. 4/1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Foto/Photo 589,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Tiger II, Königstiger, US-Soldiers | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Foto/Photo 576,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Foto/Photo 583,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-35, Stadt, City, Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

WW2 German Panzer Prototype Tank & Cannons Original Snap Shot | eBay

Never seen this one before, does not look German.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Foto : schwerer Panzer aus England mit Nashorn und Nebeltöpfe im 2.WK | eBay

Cruiser Mk.IV


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

(155) Beute Panzer T-34, weiße Tarnung wird abgeschleppt | eBay
(156) erbeuteter Panzer T-34, weiße Tarnung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

(142) Beute Panzer, russisches Sturmgeschütz | eBay

Say Hello to my little friend


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Riesen Foto ca. 101 x 73 cm, Wehrmacht, Panzer IV "Möbelwagen" mit Vierlingsflak | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Riesen Foto ca.100 x 72 cm, Wehrmacht Flak 8,8 cm auf Sonderfahrgestell | eBay
Riesen Foto 100 x 72 cm, Wehrmacht 8,8 cm Flak auf Sonderfahrgestell | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

Foto, WK2 Flugabwehreinheit 1943 Oksböl 8,8сm Flak 18L/56 (sfI) Zugraft W1.3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

WWII photo American tank M4A3 "Sherman" stuck in the mud during the German 27# | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Port. Photo: BEST! US Soldier w/ Rifle by M5 STUART Light Tank in Woods!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Port. Photo: POWERFUL Front View of US M26 PERSHING Tanks Parked in Field!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

1940s ROLLS-ROYCE ARMOURED CAR MILITARY PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

M18 Hellcat Tank Destroyer Armored Vehicles WW2 Photo Glossy Retro"4 x 6" inch Y | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

M18 Hellcat 1 WW2 US Army Tank Photo Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch Y | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Teleskop Antennenwagen Sammelstelle Geschütz Bahnhof Roeulx Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto : Deutsche Panzer bei der Fahrt durch die Maas 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Deutsche Sammelstelle von russ. Panzer KW - 2 Smolensk Russland Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto, Kriegsmarine, Kampffähren im Einsatz, selten, a 20691 | eBay
Foto, Kriegsmarine, Kampffähren im Einsatz, selten, d 20691 | eBay
Foto, Kriegsmarine, Kampffähren im Einsatz, selten, e 20691 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

2 WK Panzer Jägdpanzer? German Tank Wehrmacht Soldaten Foto WWII | eBay

Jagdpanzer IV/70, Lang


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

2 WK Panzer Sturmpanzer?Tank Wehrmacht Soldaten Foto WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten schwerer Panzer Tiger ? | eBay

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto Panzer 2. Weltkrieg Bild 29 | eBay
Neu eingestellt! Foto Panzer 2. Weltkrieg Bild 23 | eBay

Notice tools on turret


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto : Schützen-Panzer mit G am Aisne-Übergang bei Rethel in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto, schwerer Panzerspähwagen, Funk im Einsatz, Russland 20691 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

(e24) Frankreich 1940 Angles Stellung Graben Gefechtstand Flak Geschütz Kanone | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

4 x Foto, großes Beute Geschütz der Franzosen in Bourgogne, Frankreich (N)20661 | eBay
View attachment 547441


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Panther Tank Motor wekseln | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Foto, Panzer-Regiment 35, Panzer IV, Nahaufnahme, Russland, d | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Foto aus dem 2. Weltkrieg Soldaten am Geschütz, 8,5 cm x 11,5 cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Foto, Panzer-Regiment 35, Panzer IV, Nahaufnahme, Russland, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

WH Panzer II Polen 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

WH Gepanzerte 8t Zugkraftwagen SdKfz 7 8,8cm Flak 18 auf Sd.Ah.201 Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orig. Foto aus der Serie "Unsere Kriegsmarine" Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orig. Foto aus der Serie "Unsere Kriegsmarine" Kreuzer Leipzig 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orig. Foto aus der Serie "Unsere Kriegsmarine" Schnellboot ! 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orig. Foto aus der Serie "Unsere Kriegsmarine" Schlachtschiff "Gneisenau" 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Vierlingsflak transportfertig für die Front. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Italienische Flak. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

WW2 photo captured wrecked German tank, T-34 used by the Germans | eBay

Used by the Germans on a firing range to gather data


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

+ FOTO WH MARINE TRANSPORTSCHIFF CAMO TARNUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN ++ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

++ orig negative negativ foto Front Reichsverteidigung Funk Flak 8,8 cm 6+ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nr.28555 Foto PK Deutsche Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzerzug Geschütz Verlag Gutjahr | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Original Negativ Kriegsmarine U-Boot U-48 4. Feindfahrt Navy WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foto Sd.Kfz 232 (8-Rad) Panzerspähwagen 2.WK ( P532) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foto Russland Halbkettenfahrzeug-Zugmaschine Wehrmacht Kennung 2.WK(4220) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

orig. Foto, Schlachtschiff TIRPITZ mit Tarnanstrich in Narvik / Norwegen 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foto Sd.Kfz mit Geschütz 2.WK (P901) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

British Armored Scout Car Dingo France Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

AK "Unser Heer" Panzertruppen: Kampfwagen (Wehrmacht) Panzer / Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foto/Photo 679,Panzer,Tank, WW2, russ. Sturmgeschütz SU-152, Wintertarn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foto/Photo 675,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panther mit seltsamen Aufbau (Sonnenschutz?) | eBay

Panther with cabrio roof. You dont see that every day.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Foto/Photo 665,Panzer,Tank, WW2, K5 21cm railway gun, Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

A83 Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Or. Foto AK Soldat schwere Flak | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

(a18) Russland Geschütz Kanone Mörser Gehöft Gebäude Trümmer Zerstörung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Russland ? schweres deutsches Eisenbahngeschütz beim feuern WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutsches Kriegsschiff Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff Admiral Graf Spee #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutsches Kriegsschiff Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff Admiral Graf Spee | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutsches Kriegsschiff Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff Admiral Graf Spee #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Photos - 7 Photos of Panther Tanks - Jagdpanther | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Photos - 2 Photos of T34/76 Tanks in German Service | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Original Photos - 2 Photos of Marder III tanks | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Original Photos - Elefant Tank - Russian Front - 3 photos | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

WW2 Original Photo - Tiger I fording River | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T-16 (Auto-Car) & M2 Half-Track Cars Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T1E2 Multiple Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Dpt Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground M3A1 37mm Anti Aircraft Gun Carriage Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Original 1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground T31 Half-Track Car Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Original 7-22-1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T51 25 Pounder Motor Carriage Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

6-25-1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground M3 T19 T30 Howitzer Gun Motor Carriages Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Original 5-25-1944 Aberdeen Proving Ground M4 Medium Tractor Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Original 5-29-1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground Bigley Gun Motor Carriage Photo | eBay


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2019)

hope you dont mind ?
mine taken last saturday


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

i prefer contemporary picture but who am i to disagree such good shots? Keep um comming 

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN PANZERJAGER TIGER ELEFANT TANK 33 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships)


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> i prefer contemporary picture but who am i to disagree such good shots? Keep um comming
> 
> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN PANZERJAGER TIGER ELEFANT TANK 33 | eBay
> 
> ...


thank you.

I will be starting a thread for my pictures of the Tank museum at Bovington so wont clutter up your thread


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2019)

rochie said:


> thank you.
> 
> I will be starting a thread for my pictures of the Tank museum at Bovington so wont clutter up your thread


Please do, looking forward to that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

Original Photo Defeated German Sturmgeshuetz StuG Saukopf AusfGTank Killer Gun | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

WWII photo Barrel of the German anti-aircraft gun FlaK 37 with marks of downe12i | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

WWII photo- 11th Armored Division- M-26 PERSHING Heavy Tank- Austria | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

WWII photo- 11th AD - Captured German JAGDPANZER IV Tank Destroyer- Belgium | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII 1940s two US airman on wrecked tank ETO photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Schlachtschiff "Bismarck"-Hamburg-Kriegsmarine Werft-technik--3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a soldier and Capt. French tank with German markings | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground M7 105mm Gun Motor Carriage T32 Armrd Trailer Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground M12 155mm Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground T53E1 90mm Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground M1922E 4.7" Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Frankreich französischer Panzer Schlepper & LKW erbeutet WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Beute T-34 mit Balkenkreuz !!!! Russland, Wehrmacht, 2.WK, WWII, Orig.! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am polnischen 7tp Panzer Wrack in Polen 1939 Tank ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht auf russischem T-35 Panzer Gigant ! Beute Tank 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Wunsdorf PZ.Ausbildung Panzer IV Nahaufnahme Sep.1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Foto, 2. A.R. 175, Landwasserschlepper der Pioniere auf dem Vormarsch (N)20437 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foto. - Kriegsmarine -Deutsches U-Boot - 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

U-Boot-Krieg FOTO U 862 Boot läuft in Stützpunkt ein | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

US Navy Photo Card “Baby Flat Top” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO FÜHRERSTAND von V80 MIT DOPPELSTEUERUNG WIE IN JU 52 VERWENDET | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Foto 3.Reich Deutschland WK WW2 2.Weltkrieg Weltkrieg Soldaten WE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a knocked out German JagdTiger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a knocked out Russian 152mm gun in German service | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

16678 Foto Militär Wehrmacht Sdkfz 263 Panzer Funkwagen auf Bahntransport | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

28867 Foto Wehrmacht Schwerer Panzer-Spähwagen mit Kennzeichen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

Foto, Rußland, Geschütz-Stellung vor Moskau, im Winter 1942 !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

Foto, Rußland, Halbkettenfahrzeug, Geschütz, Vormarsch auf Moskau, um 1942 !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

54747 Foto Wehrmacht Schwerer Panzer-Spähwagen in Sondershausen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

7417a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

6611a❚ ORIG. Foto 1942, Schwimmpanzer in Polozk Polotsk Полоцк , Weißrussland | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice, love the Jagdtiger....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

1939 WWII BLITZKRIEG German Panzer Tank in Action Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T16 Half-Track Car (Autocar) Top Folded-Up Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

WW2 Photo Tank Lee Grant Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

WW2 Photo Tank Sexton On Normandy 1944 Foto Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Foto : Deutscher Panzer vom Typ III mit Balkenkreuz im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nr. 29218 Foto 2,Wk Tomaszów Lublin Beutesammelstelle Panzer Polen 6 x 9 cm | eBay
Nr. 29217 Foto 2,Wk Tomaszów Lublin Beutesammelstelle Panzer Polen 6 x 9 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nr. 29220 Foto 2,Wk Tomaszów Lublin Beutesammelstelle Panzer Spähwagen Polen | eBay
Nr. 29221 Foto 2,Wk Tomaszów Lublin Beutesammelstelle Panzer Geschütz Polen | eBay
Foto mit Beute - Geschütz in Tomaszow - Polen.(I) | eBay
Polen - Tomaszow mit Beutesammelstelle von Panzer + Geschütze.(5) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Wagen Sdkfz 222 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer III Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a knocked out JagdTiger somewhere in France | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen PG Machine Gun Pedestal Mount on T12 75mm Gun Motor Carriage Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground Modified T6 155mm Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground Modified T59 40mm Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T1E2 Multiple Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T10 Multiple Gun Carriage w/ Maxson Twin 20mm Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Aberdeen Proving Ground T54 40mm Anti-Aircraft Gun Motor Carriage Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground M16 Multiple Gun Motor Carriage Ordnance Dept Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1943 Aberdeen Proving Ground Marmon-Herrington T9E1 Light Tank Air-Borne Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

WW2 Photo T31 Demolition Tank 105 mm howitzer 7.2 inch rocket Size"4 x 6" inch A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

RARE OFFICIAL PHOTO WW II TANK PROJECT M-4A2 XP MINE EXPLODER GENERAL MOTORS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto Fallschirm Panzerjäger 7,5 cm PAK ,Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer "Stug" Amerikanische Soldaten WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto/Photo 990,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Panther | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto/Photo 985,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Bergepanther , US Soldier | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto/Photo 981,Panzer,Tank, WW2, zerstörte deutsche Panzerfabrik – Farbaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

10th Armored Passes Destroyed German 75mm Anti-Tank Gun, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

German Half Track, Truck and Captured M8 Greyhound, Entbruck Austria '45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

2nd French Armored Division M4 Sherman Hit by AP Round, Phalsbourg, 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

US Army Citroën Kegresse Half Track, FTX New York 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

German 10 Inch Railway Gun Captured in Cherbourg France '44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE TYPE 2 KA-MI AMPHIBIOUS TANK 2 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE TYPE 2 KA-MI AMPHIBIOUS TANK 5 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo JAPANESE TYPE 2 KA-MI AMPHIBIOUS TANK MACHINE GUNS 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

VERY RARE Original WWII Photo T66 WOLFHOUND ARMORED CAR w/ 75mm GUN Desert 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Turmansicht russischer panzer nach diversen PAK Treffern un | eBay

Strong armour


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)

IMHO, a KV-1 heavy tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1942 Press Photo World War II - Kako Class Japanese Cruiser - mjm06929 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WKII Kriegsmarine Marine Foto Uboot U 48 Turm Maling 3 x Schwarzer Kater Tarn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

foto Kfz Krupp Mannschaftskraftwagen Kfz. 70 ? m/ kanone & soldaten, Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

foto Kfz Krupp L2H 43/143 m/ kanone & soldaten, parade


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto,Panzerfoto,militaria,Weltkrieg ,panzer | eBay

Panzerjäger Tiger, Sd.Kfz. 184.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

foto Sd Kfz 10, Sonderkraftfahrzeug 10, soldaten, Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto : Deutscher Panzer mit Seitenschürzen und tollem Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Original WW2 photo German Panzer German WWII Tank photograph .... | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Original WW2 photo German Panzer German WWII Tank photograph .......... | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Original WWII photo of a side view knocked out JagdTiger somewhere in France | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO U 201 MALING AUF DEN TURM KOMMANNDANT ADALBERT SCHNEE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

WKII Nachlass Kriegsmarine 45 Foto Uboot U 1007 U 566 usw. Kaleu Hans Hornbach | eBay


----------



## Glider (Sep 12, 2019)

The most dangerous thing in the world. A sailor with any kind of small arm (and I speak as an ex RN artificer).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Photo War Normandy Harley mod WLA or WLC and M10 Tank Glossy Size"4 x 6" inch N | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

KRIEGSMARINE FOTO KREUZER "PRINZ EUGEN"BEI UNTERNEHMEN "CERBERUS" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

KRIEGSMARINE FOTO KREUZER "PRINZ EUGEN" IM STÜTZPUNKT BREST UNTER TARNNETZEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO U 181 MIT AS PIK AUF DEN TURM AGRU FRONT KDT AUF DEN TURM | eBay

German submarine U-181 - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Luftwaffe Regiment HG Panzer Halbkette Flak m.Bilanz in Ukraine | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow, look at the vehicles it took out, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

(y40) Russland SDkfz Panzer Tank Sturmgeschütz Beute? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

TOP Schützenpanzerwagen SPW d. Offiziersschule Krampnitz od. Zossen 1943 ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

TOP Schützenpanzerwagen SPW mit Kennung "OAL" Schule Krampnitz od. Zossen 1943 ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

118500; Fotoalbum PANZER-REGIMENT 5, Panzerjäger I PzKpfw 35R 731(f), Marder I | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Original WW2 photo featuring German armoured vehicle WWII . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO DAS ERSTE WALTER-U-BOOT DAS VERSUCHSBOOT V 80 in der OSTSEE | eBay

VS 80 (U-Boot) – Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

2WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Sturmtiger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

2WK Foto Wehrmacht SOLDATEN PANZER TIGER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5 x 17.5 cm WWII ARCHIVE PHOTO GERMAN RUSSIA TANK COLLECTION | eBay

Brumbar


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5 x 17.5 cm WWII ARCHIVE PHOTO GERMAN RUSSIA TANK COLLECTION | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5 x 17.5 cm WWII ARCHIVE PHOTO GERMAN RUSSIA TANK COLLECTION | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5x17.5cm 1945 WWII ARCHIVE PRESS PHOTO GERMAN RUSSIA TANK Brieg COLLECTION | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

12.5 x 17.5 cm WWII ARCHIVE PHOTO GERMAN RUSSIA TANK COLLECTION | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

3rd Armored M4 Sherman Dozer in Normandy Hedgerows 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

6th Armored M7 Priest Near Brest France 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

4th Armored Division Unusual M35 Prime Mover Near Rhine River '45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

**RARE! US Soldier View of Abandoned German Sturmtiger Assault Panzer Tank!!!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Press Photo: RARE! British Tankmen Training w/ Pre-War Multi Turreted Tank!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

M50 Ontos WW2 Tanks Antique Military vintage Rare War Photo 4x6 inch M | eBay

M50 Ontos - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

original Foto Panzer KV I in Russland mit Deutscher Kennung Balkenkreuz | eBay

Cross meaning dead tank i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1077,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Nashorn, 12 Abschußringe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1066,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panther, Ungarn – Hungary | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1065,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panzerjäger- Ausbildungs-Abteilung 20 | eBay

Quite rare Jagdpanther


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Foto,Panzerfoto,militaria,Weltkrieg ,panzer | eBay

Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Sd.Kfz. 184.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2019)

What is the Tank Destroyer in #282?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> What is the Tank Destroyer in #282?


Marder tank destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Captured German SS Tiger I from 1st SS Pz Div LAH ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

War Photo Stuck on the coast of Normandy and abandoned British tank WW2 8x10 I | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1100,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, sPzJgAbt. 654, Remagen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1099,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdtiger, sPzJgAbt. 653, März 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1087,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, sPzJgAbt. 654, März 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1083,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther,Ungarn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Foto/Photo 1081,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, sPzJgAbt. 654, US Soldier | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

German prisoners of war have wrecked British tank Sherman War Photo WW2 8x10 J | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

Original WW2 photo German Assault gun sturmpanzer 1 bison ( only 38 built ) 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 139,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute KV-1, Kran, Balkenkreuz, Umbau, Kette | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 132,Panzer,Tank, JS-2, Russian Soldier,Ostfront, Eastern Front | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Foto, Panzer-Nachrichten-Kp. 90, Kaserne Dělostřelecká, Prag, Tschechien, m | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

FOTO - RUSSISCHER BEUTE PANZERZUG BEI SMOLENSK (HEINZ GUDERIAN - PANZERGRUPPE 2) | eBay
FOTO - RUSSISCHER BEUTE PANZERZUG BEI SMOLENSK (HEINZ GUDERIAN - PANZERGRUPPE 2) | eBay
FOTO - RUSSISCHER BEUTE PANZERZUG BEI SMOLENSK (HEINZ GUDERIAN - PANZERGRUPPE 2) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Swedish Light Tank Stridsvagn m/21-29 8"x 10" World War II WW2 Photo 607 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Foto : VW-Schwimmwagen Typ VW-166 / 2050 mit Name EDITH an der Südfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - PANZER - BEUTE-PANZER - Kl. Renault mit befestigter PAK - WH-1224071 -TOP | eBay

Diy anti tank


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - SCHIFF / KRIEGSSCHIFF - Panzerschiff / Schwerer Kreuzer "Admiral Hipper" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - SCHIFF / KRIEGSSCHIFF - Panzerschiff / Schwerer Kreuzer "BLÜCHER" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - SCHIFF / KRIEGSSCHIFF - Panzerschiff / Schlachtschiff "GNEISENAU" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - SCHIFF / KRIEGSSCHIFF - SPERRBRECHER - SUPER "TARNUNG" - Cuxhaven - 2 | eBay

funky camo job


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

81st Recon Squadron M24 Chaffee in Gergato, Italy 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

1st Armored Division M4 Sherman Dozer, Italy 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Midget Submarines at Kiel, May 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Pocket Battleship Graf Spee at the Spithead Naval Review 1937 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Italian Navy Submarine Captured in Naples Harbor 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Cruiser Leipzig's Crew Salutes British Admiral 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Midget Submarine at Kiel 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Cruiser Nuremburg Surrenders at Copenhagen, Denmark 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Seehund Midget Submarine Motor Kiel 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Biber Midget Submarine at Kiel 1945 | eBay

Biber = Beaver

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Midget Submarine Motor Kiel 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 26, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Kriegsmarine Seehund Midget Submarine Motor Kiel 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554170


I'm pushing to get one of the seven remaining ones of these for the AHM. Definately needs to get away from the salt water at the dock!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

FOTO - PANZER - Russischer Panzer "KW-I" - Rußland-Feldzug - PANZER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Russland Beute ? Eisenbahn Panzerzug Lokomotive Lok Zug Panzerzug 28.11.42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

FOTO - FAHRZEUG - SdKfz / FLAK-PANZER - WINTER-TARNUNG - Schützenpanzer - 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

WORLD WAR ll ~ M6 HEAVY TANK ~ TESTING AT FORT KNOX - 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

X2566 Foto Frankreich Etaille französischer Panzer Wappen Mailing | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Original WW2 photo German Sd.kfz.2 Kettenkrad WWII. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto, PKW, VW Typ 82 Kübelwagen mit Stander des Generals, Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto, Portrait, Panzer IV auf Tiefladeanhänger, Nahaufnahme, Russland, a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Foto : Panzer aus England als WH Beute-Panzer mit Balkenkreuz im 2.WK | eBay

Crusader under new management

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR ll ~ M6 HEAVY TANK ~ TESTING AT FORT KNOX - 1943 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554341


Jeez, I thought the Sherman was tall !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Foto, Opel, Maultier, Panzerwerfer, 6. Armee, Ungarn 1945, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

SCHLACHTSCHIFF TIRPITZ - in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

SCHLACHTSCHIFF TIRPITZ - in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

SCHLACHTSCHIFF TIRPITZ - in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

SCHLACHTSCHIFF TIRPITZ - in Nordmeer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

foto Panzerspähwagen Steyr ADGZ, Fahrzeuge in die Wehrmacht | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO - SCHIFF / KRIEGSSCHIFF - Panzerschiff / Schlachtschiff "GNEISENAU" | eBay



Not the Gneisenau, Engelbubu, it's the light cruiser Nurnberg.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Panther Destroyed by 101st Airborne Erf, Holland Market-Garden | eBay

Notice command antenna

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

463rd Ordnance Evacuation Company with Panzer VII and Ambulance Belgium 1945 | eBay

Notice text on front hull


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Deutsches Kriegsschiff Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff Admiral Graf Spee #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Deutsches Kriegsschiff Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff Admiral Graf Spee | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Großfoto: deutscher (?) Kreuzer (?) fast gekentert ? Wrack ? 2.WK WWII, Orig.! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

foto 17-cm-Kanone 18 in Mörserlafette, kanone, winter 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

(e38) Russland PK Foto Vorm. SDkfz Panzer Tank Panzerspähwagen Kennung Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Foto : Deutscher Front-Panzer mit Wappen und 117 und SFL in Paris 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sd.Kfz 263 8-Rad Funkwagen - Foto 2.Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Konigs Tiger im 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Tank Panzer VI Tiger Tarn . | eBay

Battle scared Tiger. Many many hits still rolling...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)

What is more the shots were from all around.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Funk - Peilstation, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, 100 Watt Peilstation, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

A255 Frankreich Clerval erbeutetes französisches Eisenbahngeschütz railgun TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

A253 Frankreich Clerval erbeutetes französisches Eisenbahngeschütz railgun TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Soldiers man Dutch tanks built for rice paddies of Java | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

A431 Russland Inf.Reg.428 Wehrmacht Skoda Beutepanzer Panzer 38(t) Schlamm 129ID | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Foto Frankreich 10e Panzer Div - AMD Panhard 178 - Beute | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Surrender of German U-Boat U858. WW2 WWII Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto Flugzeugträger Schiff Boot GRAF ZEPPELIN im Fahrt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto Flugzeugträger Schiff Boot GRAF ZEPPELIN im Fahrt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Drilling Beute Flak Geschütz am Flugplatz OBER-OLM b. Mainz 1945 | eBay

rare picture


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto KÖNIGSTIGER Panzer Tank in CHÂTEAUDUN Frankreich 1944 Chateaudun | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Glider (Oct 19, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. US Foto Drilling Beute Flak Geschütz am Flugplatz OBER-OLM b. Mainz 1945 | eBay
> 
> rare picture
> 
> View attachment 557178


I haven't seen any German aa gun that was in a triple mount. Does anyone have any more information?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Glider said:


> I haven't seen any German aa gun that was in a triple mount. Does anyone have any more information?


3x mg151 see 20 mm MG 151/20 - Fahrzeuge-der-Wehrmacht.de


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

Post # 394 - Tiger II of Panzer Lehr, Normandy, around late June, early July, 1944 (although photo probably taken later than this). Virtually all of this units Tiger IIs were damaged, destroyed or disabled and abandoned.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1942 Press Photo World War II - Kako Class Japanese Cruiser - mjm06929 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Glider (Oct 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3x mg151 see 20 mm MG 151/20 - Fahrzeuge-der-Wehrmacht.de


I live and learn, many thanks for the ling, much appreciated.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

**RARE! KO'd Camo Painted German Pzkw.V Panther Panzer Tank in French Field!!!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

**RARE! Abandoned German TIGER I Panzer Tank Sitting on Railway Car!!!** | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

WWII 1940s GI's South Pacific Photo #6 Japanese Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

WWII 1944-5 USS New Mexico official Navy Photo crowded deck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Originalbild BP 42 Panzerzug 62 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

8603 Foto Wehrmacht schweres Artillerie Geschütz Flak Pak 2. Weltkrieg WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> **RARE! Abandoned German TIGER I Panzer Tank Sitting on Railway Car!!!** | eBay
> 
> View attachment 557764


I can see the reason for the transport tracks now!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Line Of Sherman DD Tanks, Post D-Day! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

2. WK Foto holländische Beute Panzerwagen Spähwagen DAF M39 Balkenkreuz Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

++orig negative negativ foto Front Ostfront Beute Panzerzug tarn Camo Lok Zug ++ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto russischer Beute Panzerzug-Eisenbahn-Dampflok 2.WK (d582) | eBay


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2. WK Foto holländische Beute Panzerwagen Spähwagen DAF M39 Balkenkreuz Kennung | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558092


Interesting crosses...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Also interesting is is that is about the amount the Dutch had on armour. Notice "WH"is not on the 3 Spähwagen, also division marking is missing. The last seems to have it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Captured U-Boats, Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Panzerjäger, Panzer, Selbstfahrlafette, Nahaufnahme, 1944, c | eBay

Marder III


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Panzerjäger, Panzer, Selbstfahrlafette, Nahaufnahme, 1944, b | eBay

Marder III


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Wrecked Camouflage Train Engine, Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroopers Inspecting Captured Rail Gun, ETO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

WW2 Polish Photograph - German STG44/MP44 Gun - Polish Soldier, Rogatywka 1946 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Beute Panzer M3 Stuart - DAK - Nordafrika - 2WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

orig. 2.Weltkrieg Foto - Technik - Spähtrupp mit MG auf Eisenbahn Draisine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Captured Knocked Out Japanese Tank Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Bren Carrier Unloading LVT, Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Allied DUKW Craft Moving Down Roadway, Holland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Großfoto: deutscher (?) Kreuzer (?) fast gekentert ? Wrack ? 2.WK WWII, Orig.! | eBay



In case anyone's interested, the warship in post #367 is the Italian Zara Class heavy cruiser Gorizia. This picture on wikipedia was taken at the same location. Note the derelict building.

Italian cruiser Gorizia - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo US 1st Army Bulldozer removes the German King Tiger tank from the a96 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Japanese Type 1 AC Ho-Ni, captured by the 37th US Infantry Divisi/51k | eBay


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII British First Airborne Lot: Wrecked Camouflage Train Engine, Germany | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558440


Always brake the trailer first, then the cab...dumb,dumb,dumb!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Original Photograph WWII Japanese Tanks on Parade | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Panzer Hummel WK 2 mit Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Panzergrenadier Reg. 59 Grenadiere auf Funk Schützenpanzerwagen in Russland | eBay
Foto Panzergrenadier Reg. 59 Schützenpanzerwagen Schneetarung Russland 1944 SPW | eBay
Foto Panzergrenadier Reg. 59 Grenadiere am Schützenpanzer GRETEL in Russland | eBay
Foto Panzergrenadier Regiment 59 Ostfront Staffelführer Schützenpanzer ANNEMARIE | eBay

Gretel and Thea and Annemarie.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Panzergrenadier Reg. 59 Grenadier am Schützenpanzerwagen TKZ Stromaggregat | eBay

Heavily armoured camper.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff Gneisenau schöne Detailaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

V144 Norwegen Fjord Geschützturm super camo Tarn Admiral Scheer Hipper Lützow ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Frankreich Brest Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff Scharnhorst Mai 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Altes Foto im Rahmen HANSA W 22 10. Minensuchgeschwader 10. mit Widmung & Band | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzer mit Maling Schiffsabschuss Abschussbalken Balkenkreuz | eBay

Tank killed a ship...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Foto : schweres WH-Flak-Geschütz auf Ponton-Brücke in Belgien / Frankreich, 2.WK | eBay

If you had secured it to the truck we wouldnt be causing a traffic jam and pulling this crap by hand Gerhard ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Foto: schwere Heimat-Flak-Stellung bei Seitz in Österreich im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Presse Foto 1939 Winterkrieg Maschinengewehr Landverteidigung Finnische Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

US Army signal Corps Photo, Buckeye Beauty Field Artillery Rifle, 3rd Army | eBay

This is what i will bring to a knife fight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Original Agfacolor Farbdia dia Panzer in Feldzug Russland 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

7417a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

2 orig. Fotos, Kriegsmarine, Flugzeugträger " GRAF ZEPPELIN " am Pier im Hafen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

orig. Foto-AK, Kriegsmarine, Stapellauf des Flugzeugträgers " GRAF ZEPPELIN " | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Elitesoldaten Tank Panther Zimmerit Panzer Falaise Frankreich 1944 Pressefoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

FOTO - "EISENBAHN-PIONIER" DR.FLÜGEL - SCHIENEN-FAHRZEUG - LOKOMOTIVE - ZUG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Luftwaffe SdKfz 2cm Flak Vierling Halbkette Tarn Fahrzeug Kfz Flieger Abwehr | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Luftwaffe SdKfz 2cm Flak Vierling Halbkette Tarn Fahrzeug Kfz Flieger Abwehr | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 15, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff Gneisenau schöne Detailaufnahme | eBay



I'm struggling to work out what the aircraft are, they are two different types, the rearmost is a biplane, but what type? It's not an He 60. The forward one looks like an He 114, but production versions had radials. Is it the prototype D-UGAT? You can see a '-U' under the folded wing? Any thoughts?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> I'm struggling to work out what the aircraft are, they are two different types, the rearmost is a biplane, but what type? It's not an He 60. The forward one looks like an He 114, but production versions had radials. Is it the prototype D-UGAT? You can see a '-U' under the folded wing? Any thoughts?


The first is a Ar95 i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Destroyed German AAA Gun | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: KO’d Jagdpanzer Tank, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: KO’d Jagdpanzer Tank, Germany | eBay
6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: KO’d JagdPanzer Tank, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Wrecked Panther Factory, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Tiger Tarn Panzer Crew Deutsche Wehrmacht German Tank WW II Foto War #393 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Captured German Tank Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2019)

Last two, Tiger and Panther, are laterally reversed. They should look like this :-


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 26, 2019)

Actually the first Tiger pic is correct. Look at the driver's vision block and the gunner sight on the mantlet.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2019)

You are correct. I was 'thrown' by what i thought was a tarp over the commander's cupola !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Foto/Photo 766,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger 712 , s.Pz.Abt. 501, Beute , US-Soldier | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Startwagen Elektro Nachrichten Anhänger m. Malung am Flugplatz 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff Panzerschiff m. Tarn Camo in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff Panzerschiff m. Tarn Camo in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff Panzerschiff m. Tarn Camo in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Schlachtschiff Panzerschiff Zwilling Flak Geschütz in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto Schlachtschiff Panzerschiff beim Feuern Geschütz in Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo Japanese kamikaze boats Type 1 "Sinoy" in Okinawa war 11o | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo Japanese Type 1 AC Ho-Ni, captured by the 37th US Infantry Divisi/51k | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

1944 Press Photo a crane lifts the gun from a battleship, Bremerton Navy Yard | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

December 1944 US Signal Corps Photo German Tiger Tank 129th Ord Bn US Army | eBay


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Startwagen Elektro Nachrichten Anhänger m. Malung am Flugplatz 1941 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562383


The German's first attempt at a MWW (mobile weinier wagon) prototype. Where's the mustard ?!


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562438


Guess it's true. Cats really do like to play with string...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto/Photo 766,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger 712 , s.Pz.Abt. 501, Beute , US-Soldier | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562381


I found it. It's mine now!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

1944 Press Photo Huge concrete & steel fortifications in German Atlantic Wall | eBay

George Lucas did make up anything for the Starwars series.







Artillery range finder it is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

orig Foto Panzer Halbkette SDKFZ 252 Munitionstransport STUG Turmzahl 24 Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

4 - Orig. Foto Tiger Panzer - s.pz.Abt. 508 - Paderborn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

3 - Orig.Foto Tiger Panzer - Flussiggas - s.pz.Abt 508 - Paderborn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

2 - Orig. Foto Tiger Panzer -Flussigas - s.pz.Abt. 508, Paderborn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Foto/Photo 804,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger II, Königstiger | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 - Orig. Foto Tiger Panzer -Flussigas - s.pz.Abt. 508, Paderborn | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562666


Guessing because its at Paderborn these kids are tank training?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured German Tank Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay



This is interesting as it is a Panther captured by the British in Italy and was named "Deserter". Very few images of it have been found.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

Those photos of German ships in Norway are fantastic, Snautzer. The one in post #485 and #486 is the Admiral Hipper and the one in #488 is the Tirpitz taken from the Hipper.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Guessing because its at Paderborn these kids are tank training?


Yes and notice the gas tanks with a feed into the turret. Ohh and the cammo

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

orig Foto Panzer Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand Turmzahl 112 CAMO Zug Transport | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

orig Foto Panzer Panzerjäger Tiger FERDINAND Nummer 121 Pz Jg Rgt 656 Saporoshje | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

orig Foto Kolonne Panzer Panzerjäger Tiger FERDINAND Pz Jg Rgt 656 Saporoshje ++ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Foto Panzerjäger in Italien 44 Pzj. Rückzug LKW Sd.Kfz. Pak Panzerknacker | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Foto/Photo 852,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Bunker mit Pantherturm, US Soldier | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Foto/Photo 809,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Ferdinand, s.Pz.Jg.Abt. 653, Besatzung + 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. US Foto Drilling Beute Flak Geschütz am Flugplatz OBER-OLM b. Mainz 1945 | eBay
> 
> rare picture
> 
> View attachment 557178


Foto WH im 2 WK Ostront Drilling Flak Flugabwehr 3er MG Combat Kroatien Jan 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German FLAK 88mm Anti-Aircraft AA GUN & RADAR w/ US GIs* | eBay
*WWII photo- Captured German FLAK 88mm Anti-Aircraft AA GUN* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Phantom Einzelanfertigung 1930er Gewürzdynastie Heinz, Foto in Holzrahmen | eBay

I confess , i am a petrol head.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2019)

Me too and that's beauty

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Good shots'


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> The first is a Ar95 i think



The airframe and sweep back on the wings looks right, but the Ar 95 had a round engine. That 'looks' like an inline. Again, it might be a prototype as the second prototype Ar 95 had a Jumo 210, so I've just found out. Interesting image and finding out that the two aircraft are prototypes leads to more questions about them being put on the ship, obviously for trials...

Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff Gneisenau schöne Detailaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> That 'looks' like an inline. Again, it might be a prototype as the second prototype Ar 95 had a Jumo 210, so I've just found out.



Hi Grant.
I'm 'withya' on the Arado Ar 95 V2 with the Jumo - registration D-OHEO.
The one on the right looks like the Heinkel He 114 V2 also with Jumo - registration D-UGAT.

Certainly an interesting photo then.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2019)

Yup, thanks Graeme. It certainly appears the case. it's an intriguing image and begs for more information.


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Phantom Einzelanfertigung 1930er Gewürzdynastie Heinz, Foto in Holzrahmen | eBay
> 
> I confess , i am a petrol head.
> 
> View attachment 563510


wow. this just screams batmobile!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

WWII 1940s Official US Navy ship Photo USS Mississippi BB-41 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

Foto/Photo 897,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger I der s.Pz.Abt 503, Ostfront 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

Foto, Negativ, Beute, Panzer, 7TP, Polen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Sturmgeschütz 40G mit gepanzerten Seitenschürzen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Foto um 1940 Schnellboot S-7 Typ S-Boot S-7 Kriegsmarine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Riesen Foto ca. 101 x 73 cm, Wehrmacht, Panzer IV "Möbelwagen" mit Vierlingsflak | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Foto Panther Panzer V Panzermänner im Kampfwagen Normandie Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Negativ, Beute, Panzer, 7TP, Polen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 563774


Either of you find the wind up key?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht 5cm Pak Zugmittel 2.PzArmee Ostfront Dez.41 TOP 9x6cm original | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

33 WWII Japanese Army orig. photo Tanks and soldiers in rough ground | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

4 x Foto, Fahrt mit Beute Pkw durch die Bretagne, Frankreich (N)20950 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto II.Weltkrieg Wehrmacht Lkw in Wintertarnung im Osten schöne Ansicht | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Zugkraftwagen Sd.Kfz.7 Krauss - Maffei Zugtransport nach Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto-Abzug Panzerzug 23 Panzer Wehrmacht Bandenkampf Eisenbahn Truppenkennz. | eBay

bit of a Mad Max fibe i think


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Panzer Tank Jagdpanzer IV/70 7,5-cm-StuK 42 L/70 Endkampf im Reichsgebiet | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

FOTO - PANZERZUG - LOKOMOTIVE - Panzerzug Rußland / Polen - BEUTE - TOP - 2 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wide World Photos Photograph - USS Indianapolis Dated September 14, 1936 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Foto/Photo 268,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panzer IV, 14.PD , in Farbe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Foto/Photo 262,Panzer,Tank, WW2, late Tiger, Zimmerit, Nachschub | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Foto/Photo 259,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger 331, SS - Leibstandarte A. H. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Foto/Photo 253,Panzer,Tank, WW2, T-34, Beute, Ostfront, Balkenkreuz,Winter | eBay
Foto/Photo 245,Panzer,Tank, WW2, T-34, Beute, Ostfront, Balkenkreuz | eBay

Notice black cross


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jan 1945 US Signal Corps Original Photo German AA Tank Belgium Tiger ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Dec 1944 US Signal Corps Original Photo German Tiger Tanks Mk 6 & Mk 4 Belgium | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto russischer Panzer Tank Ostfront Beutepanzer mit weißem Balkenkreuz top | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto russischer T34 Panzer Tank Ostfront Beutepanzer mit weißem Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto WH Panzer Abt. Tank Beuteschlepper Raupenschlepper mit Wappen Kennung top | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : Beute-Panzer aus Frankreich mit Balkenkreuz / Kennung im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : Beute-Panzer Kolonne vom Typ Somua mit Balkenkreuz an der Front im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : Beute-Panzer vom Typ Hotchkiss mit Balkenkreuz in Frontwerkstatt im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto WH Zwillings-Maschinengewehr 34 zur Flugabwehr an der französischen Küste | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : Beute-Panzer vom Typ Somua mit Balkenkreuz an der Front im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

FOTO - PANZER - Panzer 35(t) - Panzer 7T/P - POLEN - 1.9.39 - Beute - Einsatz -1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto WH Sd.Kfz. 3 Ford Maultier V3000 Halbkette der GD top Tarnanstrich Wappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Top Foto Russland Beute Panzer T-26 Balkenkreuz Leningrad Winter 1942 Kommandant | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto Panzer Tank Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz Turmnr. 703 Tarnanstrich camo Combat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Top Foto Russland Beute Panzer T-34 Balkenkreuz Besatzung Black Wrapper | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

FOTO - PANZER - Panzer-Haubitze - HUMMEL - Hornisse - Nashorn - TARNUNG | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Top Foto Russland Beute Panzer T-26 Balkenkreuz Leningrad Winter 1942 Kommandant | eBay



When I see this guy's photo marks, this is what I think of, for some odd reason...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WW2 captured King Tiger photo. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WW2 captured King Tiger photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo JAPANESE TYPE 10 DUAL 120mm AAY ARTILLERY 1944 Saipan 51 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo JAPANESE TYPE 96 AA 25mm MACHINE CANNON 1944 Saipan 43 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo DUG IN JAPANESE TYPE 97 CHI-HA TANK on SAIPAN 1944 PTO 8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE TYPE 95 HA GO TANKS SAIPAN 1944 PTO 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo KO JAPANESE TYPE 97 CHI-HA TANK on SAIPAN 1944 PTO 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 1943 RARE US Army SEEP AMPHIBIOUS JEEP 5 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

D251 Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer Karte Widmung Autograph Kommandant Wurmbach TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Amphibien Panzer LWS Land Wasser Schlepper Bahnhof Allenstein Ostpreußen 1942 | eBay

Landwasserschlepper LWS


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Aufnahme Africa Korps wer hat Vorfahrt in der Wüste ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Foto : Deutscher Panzer mit Sonder-Kennung in Polen 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Foto : Deutscher Panzer mit interessanter Bemalung nach Polen-Einsatz 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Foto : Auto-Rennwagen Typ Silberpfeil ??? im 2.WK Mit Nummer 88 Rennen | eBay


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto : Auto-Rennwagen Typ Silberpfeil ??? im 2.WK Mit Nummer 88 Rennen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567422


Germany introduces it's new one man high speed recon car. Should be completely reliable in field usage, yes?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Press Photo: British Troops w/ 2pdr Anti-Tank Gun Mounted on Truck; North Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Negativ, Beute, Panzer, 7TP, Polen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 563774




**RARE! US View Captured German Impressed Polish 7TP Panzer Tank; France 1944!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

TERRIFIC! US Troops (Camo Jumpsuit) Posed w/ M6 Heavy Artillery Tractor; 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

**WAR PRIZE! US View Surrendered Japanese Destroyer "NATSUZUKI" in Harbor!!!** | eBay
**WAR PRIZE! US View Surrendered Japanese Battleship "NAGATO" in Harbor!!!** | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2020)

I do think the Japanese ships were stunning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS Dentuda Navy Submarine 8x10 Photo SS-335 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS Wichita Navy Heavy Cruiser 8x10 Photo CA-45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS McCook US Navy Destroyer 8x10 Photo DD-486 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS Kimberly US Navy Destroyer 8x10 Photo DD-521 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS Charrette US Navy Destroyer 8x10 Photo DD-581 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

USS Pennsylvania Navy Battleship Photo 8x10 BB38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWII USS Maryland Battleship 8x10 Photo B-46 Nickname Old Mary | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

A497 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Panzer Skoda 38 t super Motiv ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff leichter Kreuzer Leipzig | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

FOTO 129.Inf.Div. Inf.Reg.427 - PANZER STURMGESCHÜTZ StuG. III Ausf.G - SMOLENSK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

U-BOOT-KRIEG U 570 LÄNGSSEITS DER FORTH JETZT ALS GRAPH BEI ROYAL NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jan 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dec 1944 US Signal Corps Original Photo German Tiger Tanks Mk 6 & Mk 4 Belgium | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566832


No Tiger here I think; Pzkpw Mark IV on the left and a Mark V (Panther) on the right.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 24, 2020)

wrenchedmyspanner said:


> No Tiger here I think; Pzkpw Mark IV on the left and a Mark V (Panther) on the right.


Wrong! They're ALL Tigers. Every German tank was a Tiger. Every last one. At least if you ask a US WW2 tanker...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Funny and true,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

American sappers on the captured German kettenkrad half-track mot WW2 photo #261 | eBay
American soldiers ride a trophy motorcycle Sd.Kfz.2 WW2 photo #222 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

American Military Police Officer on a Harley-Davidson Motorcycle WW2 photo #257 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Vintage 8 x 10 U.S. Navy Photograph of USS Lexington (WWII) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

USS ABNER READ DD-526 (1) OFFICIAL B&W 7X10 PHOTO US NAVY WW2 destroyer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

WWII USS Wyoming Navy Battleship 8x10 Photo BB-32 Chesapeake Raider | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

WWII USS Atlanta US Navy Lead Cruiser Ship 8x10 CA-51 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Tank in Combat SWP - Original! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Mini Subs SWP - Original! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

1945 Press Photo the battered Japanese battleship NAGATO, Yokosuka Naval Base | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Lorraine Schlepper Geschutzwagen Propelled Gun Captured | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Foto WH Kriegsmarine Kreuzer "Admiral Hipper" Trondheim WW2 WK2 heavy cruiser | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Belgien Panzer Original Foto ca 10 cm x 7 cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Camouflage Kdf Volkswagen Beetle - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Postkarte - Zerstörer Paul Jakobi | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo United States Navy USS Tennessee BB-43 battleship 3458 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

WWII U.S. AFCC (Air Force Communications Command) Mobile Tent PHOTO ~ England | eBay
WWII U.S. AFCC (Air Force Communications Command) Mobile Tent PHOTO ~ England | eBay
WWII U.S. AFCC (Air Force Communications Command) Mobile Tent PHOTO ~ England | eBay
WWII U.S. AFCC (Air Force Communications Command) Mobile Tent PHOTO ~ England | eBay

Mobile repair tent


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Afrika Korps einer der vielen Panzer in der Wüste von Afrika | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Iwankow Ukraine Zugmaschine Russ. Beute Traktor Kettenantrieb 1941 | eBay

ChTZ S-65 Stalinets tractor with cabine


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)

Actually it is not the S-65 Stalinets. It is the СТЗ-3 ( STZ-3 ). The enlarged pics with the factory logo is a little bit blurry but the first letter there doesn't look like X or C. I would say it's the A what means that's the tug was made by the Altaic Tractor Zavod after evacuation of the Kharkiv Tractor Zavod there.

STZ - Stalingrad Tractor Zavod - *С*талинградский *T*ракторный *З*авод ( CTЗ )
XTZ- Kharkiv Tractor Zavod - *X*арьковский *T*ракторный *З*авод ( XTЗ )
ATZ - Altaic Tractor Zavod - *A*лтайский *T*ракторный *З*авод ( ATЗ )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)

To finish my post above.. the three logos of the russian tractor factories that can be found at their STZ-3 tugs...

STZ ...





XTZ ...





ATZ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2020)

The man is a walking encyclopedia of knowledge!!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> American sappers on the captured German kettenkrad half-track mot WW2 photo #261 | eBay
> American soldiers ride a trophy motorcycle Sd.Kfz.2 WW2 photo #222 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567670
> ...


We have one of these at the AHM . Lots of fun to ride in!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

I do envy you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

vintage military photograph WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto Panzer Panther / Panzer V Foto 9 | eBay

Tiger II Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B; Sd.Kfz. 182


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

(h19) Kriegsmarine Schiff Kriegsschiff Kreuzer Dampfer Tarn Camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

(h18) Kriegsmarine Schiff Kriegsschiff Dampfer Tarn Camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto, 2. SS Panzer Division, Hummel,Sd.Kfz.165,Charkow 1943, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay
Foto, 2. SS Panzer Division, Charkow 1943, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto, 2. SS Panzer Division, Kursk 1943, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto, 5. SS Panzer Division, Kowel 1944, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto, 12. SS Panzer Division, Saint Quentin 1944, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Jan 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I do envy you...


The best ride was the day we took Colin's Bren carrier out off roading all over the 25' high dirt piles when the foundation was being laid down. Yee-hah!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

you lucky bast***


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> you lucky bast***


Believe me. I realize how lucky I am. Looking forward to day when the IS-2 or Panther goes outside to play! Shotgun!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

Man, I'd just be happy playing with the Bren Carrier.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

KRIEGSMARINE FOTO PANZERSCHIFF ADMIRAL GRAF SPEE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: Captured German Artillery, North Africa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: Captured German Artillery, North Africa | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I'd just be happy playing with the Bren Carrier.


So many options here to go to the next level !


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Photo: Captured German Artillery, North Africa | eBay
> 
> View attachment 568458


21cm Morser?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> 21cm Morser?


15 cm sFH 18 - Wikipedia i think

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Camo Kdf Volkswagen w US Markings Auerbach | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Foto/Photo 488,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Winter, | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

2 WK FOTO WEHRMACHT PANZER ,SOLDATEN | eBay

Bridge layer ( quite rare )


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

2 WK FOTO WEHRMACHT LWS PANZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

1943 MOSKAU PANZER T 34 2WK FOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto JAPANISCHE KRIEGSSCHIFF PANZERSCHIFF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Foto/Photo 489,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo May 1943 PT-196 motor torpedo boat 1744 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE TYPE 95 HA GO TANK SAIPAN 1944 PTO 5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo 2 KO JAPANESE TYPE 97 CHI-HA TANKS on SAIPAN 1944 PTO 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Original CONFIDENTIAL Photo CAPTURED GERMAN FIELD KITCHEN Frankenstein Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: GI’s Viewing Recaptured Stuart Tank In German Markings | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: GI Posing With KO’d German Jagdpanther | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940 Press Photo Armored Car Section for African Campaign, World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940's Official US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 3 USS Saratoga | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940's Official US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 116 USS Wake Island CVE 65 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940s Official US Navy Photo USS Idaho BB-42 Battleship | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo Essex-class Carrier on strike mission | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo Rearming Airplanes Divebombers & Torpe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

35. Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Detailaufnahme Top !Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

Top Originalfoto,Afrikakorps,Vierlingsflak auf LKW,an der Küste Bardia-Tripolis | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

WWII USS Hornet Navy Aircraft Carrier 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Vintage Official Photo USS Iowa BB 61 Aerial View San Diego 1945 8"x10" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Soldaten m. Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw in Loknia b. CHOLM Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw in Stellung WELIKI NOWGOROD Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

53. Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer Detailaufnahme Top ! Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay
52. Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

W113 Schlachtschiff Gneisenau Kommandant Kapitän zur See Otto Fein auf Brücke ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

48. Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer 1938 beschrieben Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay
47. Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer 1937 beschrieben Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw m. Winter Tarn Camo in CHOLM Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw m. Wappen Tarn Camo CHOLM Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Soldaten m. Schneewerfer Lkw im Winter bei CHOLM Russland 1943 | eBay

Last time i saw so much white i was in Medellin.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

WW1 Photo Tank Mark Foto Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

WW1 Photo Tank Mark Hornet Foto Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

WW2 Photo Tank Armoured Car Foto Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Dec 1944 US Signal Corps Original Photo US M5 Stuart Tank 3rd AD Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jan 1945 US Signal Corps Original Photo British Armored Vehicles Marche Belgium | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

1941 USS Arizona BB-39 Battleship Pearl Harbor WWII Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

orig. Foto, schwerer, russischer Beute Panzer KW 1 mit Balkenkreuz, RRR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

WW2 Photo Tank DKW Belgium 1944 Foto Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

January 1945 US Signal Corps Photo Reprint German Tiger Tank Anti-air Belgium | eBay

Flakpanzer IV Wirbelwind

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Kanoniere an der Feldhaubitze in Feuerstellung an der Ostfront in Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

4 x Foto, Feuerstellung in der Ukraine (N)20188 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

FOTO ARTILLERIE REGIMENT 109 PANZER IV TURMZAHL 522 WEIßRUSSLAND / RUSSLAND 260 | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Original Foto Panzer Sd. Kfz. 250 mit Tarnanstrich Russland WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

TOP Foto - Technik - schwerer deutscher Panzer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Org WWII Dieppe Raid Photo Lot: KO’d British Churchill Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Org WWII Dieppe Raid Photo Lot: KO’d British Churchill Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Org WWII Dieppe Raid Photo Lot: KO’d British Churchill Tanks On Beachhead | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

1945 US sailor's Antwerp Belgium Photo #1 British Churchill Tank | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Press Photo 1942 Paramaribo Surinam Ford T8 Motor Gun Carriage | eBay

very rare picture


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: StuG III ASSAULT GUN WITH COMMANDER ONBOARD | eBay

Notice zimmerit


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Dieppe Raid Photo Lot: KO’d British Churchill Tank | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569354


Are those wading pipes?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Port. Photo: AWESOME US Soldier View Captured German 8.8cm Flak Gun Position!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Port. Photo: RARE! US Soldier View KO'd Japanese Type 95 Ha-Go Tank (#3)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

**RARE! US Captured Camo German SdKfz.221 Armored Car; Czechoslovakia 1945!!!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

RARE! US Soldiers w/ Captured Italian Breda Model 35 20mm AA Flak Gun!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

original 1945 photograph HMS Vengeance in the Mediterranean | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: German Panzerwerfer Halftrack Moving Towards Frontline, LATE WAR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

WWII photograph British 6 pdr anti-tank gun, North Africa, August 1942 6 pounder | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2020)

Great pics! I love #750


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

WWII USS Wasp CV-7 Aircraft Carrier 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

1942 Flush Deck Destroyer DD-126 USS Badger 6.5x8.5 Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

Original WWII RESTRICTED Photo AA ANTI-AIRCRAFT MACHINE GUN 1944 Saipan 149 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

KRIEGSMARINE FOTO SCHLACHTSCHIFF "SCHARNHORST" mit 28-cm-GESCHÜTZEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Tank Kampfpanzer . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Marder I Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Schnellboote "Stukas zur See" Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

1944 Hanover Germany Midget Submarine Photo brought back, Belgian Slave Laborer | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2020)

Just curious.... if the pic was taken in Hanover 1944 why there is a vehicle that looks like the US Jeep? Also why Germans would display the Biber in Hanover in 1944 while these midget submarines were just manufactured at that time and all of them were going to be used operationally. So these should be gathered at the German coast and sea harbours but not inland.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WW II Confidential Photo #131 German Tiger Tank Lot 2 | eBay
WW II Confidential Photo #131 German Tiger Tank Lot 1 | eBay

Tiger 131 - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage Photograph Hells Angels 7th Army 680th Ammo Express Truck France WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

1940s US Navy sailor's Photo of captured Japanese 3 Men Mini Submarine display | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)

In 1940? Just wonder where it was captured if the war for the USA didn't start yet.

Despite of my doubt , a nice shot though.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW II Confidential Photo #131 German Tiger Tank Lot 2 | eBay
> WW II Confidential Photo #131 German Tiger Tank Lot 1 | eBay
> 
> Tiger 131 - Wikipedia
> ...


Bovington's famous Tiger 131 ?


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

Wurger said:


> In 1940? Just wonder where it was captured if the war for the USA didn't start yet.
> 
> Despite of my doubt , a nice shot though.


guessing more of a reference to the 1940s decade.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Bovington's famous Tiger 131 ?


Yes i think so. Thats why i put the link in.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Unidentified person demonstrating British midget submarine | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, that's Bovington's Tiger 131.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes i think so. Thats why i put the link in.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo DUG IN JAPANESE TYPE 97 CHI-HA TANK on SAIPAN 1944 PTO 9 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE TYPE 95 HA GO TANKS SAIPAN 1944 PTO 4 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII USS Tennessee Navy Battleship 8x10 Photo BB-43 #2 | eBay
WWII USS Tennessee Navy Battleship 8x10 Photo BB-43 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

WWII USS Dentuda Navy Submarine 8x10 Photo SS-335 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

WWII USS Haggard Navy Destroyer Ship 8x10 Photo Sept 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

1946 WW2 article U.S. ZIPPERS UP IT'S FLEET South Dakota BBs, CVs, DDs 022020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Siebelfähre (N)20976 | eBay

Siebel ferry - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

80. Schwerer Kreuzer Admiral Hipper in Trondheim Norwegen Originalfoto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

2.WK,BULGARISCH PANZER ZUG &OFFIZIEREN IN POLEN,Original Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Planes by aircraft carrier "Victorious" during World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1940s USAAF Far East Command Japan, Motor Pool photo #2 bulldozer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

Versorgungsbehälter

WWII US GI Photo - Air Corps GI w Hundreds Of US Captured German Drop Containers | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Great View Of Cletrac Aircraft Crawler Surrounded By Bombers | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

WWII USS Indiana Navy Battleship 8x10 Photo BB-58 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

WWII USS West Virginia Navy Battleship 8x10 Photo BB-48 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: Captured German Tiger Tank, France 1944! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Photo: German Panzerwerfer Halftrack Moving Towards Frontline, LATE WAR | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569572


Org WWII Photo: Captured German Panzerwerfer Rocket Halftrack, Germany 1945! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

2 WK FOTO Panzer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

AK persönlicher Paradewagen des Führers Mercedes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto:schwerer Deut.Panzer vom Typ Tiger bei Fluß-Durchfahrt an der Ostfront 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto: Front-Panzer IV mit 945 mit Seitenschürzen,Betonanstrich ,Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto: 2 Deutsche Front-Panzer mit Stroh getarnt an der Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto: Panzer Sturmgeschütz vom Regiment GD mit Zahl 15 an der Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto : Panzer vom Typ Sturmgeschütz IV in einem Front-Unterstand 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto, Panzer Regiment 11, Panzer mit Besatzung, Russland 20981 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto : Panzer Sturmgeschütz mit Kennzahl 304 in Italien oder Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Rare: 2 Orig. Fotos Beute LKW LANCIA 3Ro Nizza Oktober 1943 Marine Nice France | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Panzer IV Tank Photo Negative May 1945- With GI at Bad Sachsa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: GI Atop Captured German Jagdpanther Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

4 x Kauffoto, um 1940, Schiffe (N)20174 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## yulzari (Feb 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK FOTO Panzer | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571360


British Covenantor Bridge Layer?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

WWII 1946 Japanese Battleship Nagato Yamamoto flagship Personalized Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

1940 Press Photo Swiss Army Commmander General Guisan Greeted by Tank Commander | eBay

Swiss Panzerwagen 39 (Skoda LT-38)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Panther Tank w/ Marked Turret # 232 - TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - GI Inspecting Barrel On US Captured German Panther Tank -TOP! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German V-2 Rocket w/ Engine Port Covered - TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German V-2 Rocket Strapped To Tractor Trailer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Captured German V1 Rocket On Display In London | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

H269 Belgischer Beute-Panzer Vickers Utility B Tractor T-13 tank Pz.Jg-Abt.156 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2020)

That's what happens when Jurgen leaves his PzKpfw IV out in the rain !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2020)

I want that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> H269 Belgischer Beute-Panzer Vickers Utility B Tractor T-13 tank Pz.Jg-Abt.156 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 572120


Join the Panzer Arm they said, you drive a Tiger they said,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Flakpanzer IV Wirbelwind AntiAircraft Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - GI On US Captured German Hummel Self Propelled Gun - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Minenräumpanzer III Prototype Mine Clearer | eBay

Very very rare


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German V-1 Flying Bomb w/ Nose Exposed Fi 103R ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German V-2 Rocket Strapped To Transport Trailer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - GIs Sit On Trailer w/ Multiple US Captured German V-2 Rockets | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - GI Standing By Trailer w/ US Captured German V-2 Rocket -TOP! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: KO’d German Panzer & Panther Tanks, 1945 COLOR! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: Captured Panther Turmstellung; Rimini, Italy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: Captured Panther Turmstellung; Rimini, Italy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: Captured Panther Turmstellung; Rimini, Italy | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Concrete battleship Fort Drum on south of Corregidor Island. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: Captured German Luger & Walther Pistols, Tunis | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2020)

I love the one of Fort Drum.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

T10 WWⅡ Japan army 1940s Propaganda press photo Type 4 light Tanks | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

T9 WWⅡ Japan army 1940sPropaganda press photo Captured US Tank M3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

1943 Press Photo a man inspects hanging 2-ton bombs at Ravenna Arsenal, Ohio | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

H533 Russland Brückenlegepanzer IVb Sturmsteg-Panzer IV Panzerkampfwagen 4 TOP | eBay

rare


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

German photo of WW2 Polish train with tank 402 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1942-Press-Photo/392722155659?hash=item5b7010888b:g:vykAAOSwUyZeZ-xT


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd US Captured German Rail Gun Named Läsar On Barrel - TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - GI Poses On Platform Of US Captured German Rail Gun Läsar | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Overall View Of US Captured German Krupp K5 Rail Gun - TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Rail Guns Along Burned Anti Aircraft Gun | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - GIs w/ Multiple US Captured German Krupp K5 Rail Guns - TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

WWII 1940s US Army 40th Inf Official photo #190 spotter airplane, 155's prepare | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

Press Photograph 1940 WWII Dutch Gunners Loading a Coastal Defense Gun *2605 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - ID'd US Captured German Rail Gun Named Läsar On Barrel - TOP! | eBay
> WWII US GI Photo - GI Poses On Platform Of US Captured German Rail Gun Läsar | eBay
> WWII US GI Photo - Overall View Of US Captured German Krupp K5 Rail Gun - TOP! | eBay
> WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Rail Guns Along Burned Anti Aircraft Gun | eBay
> ...


Is the Leopold still down at Aberdeen?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

1944 Press Photo First streamline train "City of Salina" during World War II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Original Foto Technik Panzer Tiger WK 2 -- SELTEN-- ca 6 X 5 cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

orig. Foto, russischer Beute Panzer T 34 mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Flakgeschütz Foto 9x6 cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Kaiser Barbarossa ", Panzerschiff, Photographie, WK0056 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

2 AK Sieges Parade Wehrmacht Paris General von Küchler Beute Panzer Somua 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Pommern " Schlachtschiff, Photographie, WK0062 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Wittelsbach ", Linienschiff, Photographie, WK0051 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Berlin ", Leichter Kreuzer, Photographie, WK0049 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Seydlitz " Schlachtkreuzer, Photographie, WK0053 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Prinz Adalbert ", Panzerkreuzer, Photographie, WK0039 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, SMS " Nassau ", Schlachtschiff, Photographie, WK0054 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

RARE! WW II, WW2, VW SCHWIMMWAGEN, PK- aufnahme, WL - 389384, 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE! WW II, WW2, VW SCHWIMMWAGEN, PK- aufnahme, WL - 389384, 1944 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573568


Another fun little ride if you get the chance!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Kombinationspanzer Rad Kettenpanzer SAURER Taktisches Zeichen 1 Panzer Divis. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Kombinationspanzer Rad Kettenpanzer SAURER Taktisches Zeichen 1 Panzer Div, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Kombinationspanzer Rad Kettenpanzer SAURER Taktisches Zeichen 1 Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese Type 95 Ha-Go Light Tank In Stream Bed | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

2 WK FOTO WEHRMACHT Panzer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

altes Foto Wehrmacht Beute Panzer T 34 mit deutscher Beschriftung super Ansicht | eBay
altes Foto Wehrmacht Beute Panzer T 34 mit deutscher Beschriftung super Ansicht | eBay
altes Foto Wehrmacht Beute Panzer T 34 mit deutscher Beschriftung super Ansicht | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

I'd be happy joy riding in any of those!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo A Finnish armored train 0919 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo US M3 Tank in North Africa El Guettar Valley Tunisia 1943 0884 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Siebelfähre (N)20976 | eBay
> 
> Siebel ferry - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 570895


Panzer IV Ausführung H auf Siebelfähre Flakvierling Strasse von Kertsch Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

Deutsche Siebelfähre mit Flak im Asowsches Meer an der Krim Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

Deutsche Seibelfähre 3311 mit Zwillings - Flak in Kertsch Krim Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer "T 34" mit Kreuz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Rare Photo Japanese Staff Car Make Studebaker In Guam 1944 Original Snapshot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

WWII MILITARY DECOY CAMOUFLAGE DUMMY TANK VINTAGE MILITARY SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

WWII Worthington Marine Products US Navy Ships Refueling at Sea Color Photo Ad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Foto/Photo 911,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-34, German Soldier, Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII CONFIDENTIAL Photo JAPANESE 800 KG HE AERIAL BOMB 1944 Saipan 276 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Vintage Official Photo USS Iowa BB 61 Aerial View San Diego 1945 8"x10" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII CONFIDENTIAL Photo JAPANESE 800 KG HE AERIAL BOMB 1944 Saipan 275 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII CONFIDENTIAL Photo JAPANESE 800 KG HE AERIAL BOMB 1944 Saipan 274 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII SECRET Photo JAPANESE BELLY FUEL TANK for FIGHTER 1944 Saipan 273 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII CONFIDENTIAL Photo JAPANESE PARACHUTE FLARE BOMB 1944 Saipan 254 | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow, interesting stuff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2020)

WW2 photo Japanese light tank Type 95 "Ha-Go" captured in Guam#609 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rar: Orig.Foto MOTORSCHLITTEN Rußland 1943 Winterkrieg Novi Gorki | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2020)

2 photos 2WK, Russland, MOTORSCHLITTEN, PK-Aufnamhe Kriegsberichter ETZOLD, 1943 | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2020)

#914: I am thinking smoking a cigarette while working on a flare bomb is probably not a good idea.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo GI Posing On Jagdtiger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

WWII rare Orig Photo GI Inspecting Ko Jagdtiger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Foto: Panzer Sturmgeschütze mit Seitenschürtzen und Tarnanstrich am 5.Juni 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Spanien Legion Condor LC , Beute Panzer Fahrzeug der Roten mit Aufschrift | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

FOTO U-BOOT TURM mit VERSENKUNGSWIMPEL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

1943 Press Photo the French battleship RICHELIEU in New York harbor, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

Photo Tank Ansaldo L 6 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

1939 Press Photo British aircraft carrier Courageous lost by submarine action | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

USS Saratoga CV-3 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 1937 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII USS Alabama BB-60 Uas Navy Battleship Photo 12/42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vintage 7.5 x10 U.S. Navy Photograph of USS Helena Shakedown Guantanamo Bay 1946 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII USS Wasp CV-7 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 1/8/42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII USS Hornet CV-8 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 4/42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII USS Vella Gulf CVE-111 US Navy Escort Carrier Ship Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII USS Vincennes CA-44 US Navy Cruiser Ship Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

Foto Panzer Tank Tiger mit Besatzung Wappen . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2020)

Tiger 131 at Horse Guards, London, with the crew who captured and recovered it. Now at the Tank Museum, Bovington, UK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

PK-Frontbreichterstatter Aufnahmen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Panzer 2 mit Flagge, Horn`s Sonderklasse-Fotokarte, 14 x 9 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

WWII USS Yorktown CV-10 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 10/6/44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

WWII USS Ranger CV-4 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Ship Photo 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

WWII USS Saratoga CV-3 US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo 5/45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

WWII USS Washington BB-56 US Navy Battleship Photo 6/42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

1945 Press Photo The USS Birmingham During Attack - abnz04395 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

U S S Nevada coming to port in Hudson River, Acme Newspictures Inc | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Panzer Sturmgeschütz German Tank Deutsche Wehrmacht WW II Foto War #337 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo JAPANESE LEWIS TYPE 92 MACHINE GUNS Guam 1944 PTO 15 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1939 Press Photo British aircraft carrier Courageous lost by submarine action | eBay
> 
> View attachment 575604
> 
> ...


WW2 Picture Photo Aircraft Carrier HMS Courageous hit by German torpedoes 1091 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

Press Photograph 1941 WWII Captured Italian Bombs *2856 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1942 WWII USS Lexington Carrier Battle of Coral Sea Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo One of the 5 German Neubaufahrzeug heavy tanks produced 1193 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht LWS PANZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer 10,5 cm K 18 auf Panzer-Selbstfahrlafette IVa | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2020)

Great pics! The one of the USS Lexington has to be an older photo as it looks like nothing but biplanes on her decks.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Official Aircraft Carrier Photo USS Saint Lo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Official Aircraft Carrier Photo USS Shipley Bay & airplanes | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII USS Baltimore CA-68 US Navy Heavy Cruiser Photo 4/15/43 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII USS Benson DD-421 US Navy Destroyer Photo 5/10/43 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII USS Plunkett DD-431 US Navy Destroyer Photo 8/5/42 NY Navy Yard | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII USS Meredith DD-434 US Navy Destroyer Photo 10/15/1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII USS Aaron Ward DM-34 US Navy Minelayer Destroyer Photo 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Panther Tank w/ Marked Turret # 232 - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

1944 Press Photo "Z" rocket batteries repel German night raid on England, WWII | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo "Tiger" 508 th heavy tank battalion of German, lined in the ar/29d | eBay
> 
> View attachment 576904


That's one cat that got a little carried away playing with string!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

**RARE! Captured German Pzkw.V Panther Panzer Tank on Trailer; France (#1)!!!** | eBay

Pather: Now.... take me to Berlin and no fooling around see !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

TERRIFIC! US Tankers Posed w/ M24 Chafee Tank (#2)!!! | eBay

Wrong number.... funny guy...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

1940 Press Photo French Carrier Bearn Is Threatened By Tight British Blockade | eBay


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> **RARE! Captured German Pzkw.V Panther Panzer Tank on Trailer; France (#1)!!!** | eBay
> 
> Pather: Now.... take me to Berlin and no fooling around see !!!
> 
> View attachment 577266


You never known who will pick up as an Uber driver!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Foto Panzerjäger Division das Reich Sdkfz 251 3,7 cm Pak Wintertarn 1943 Charkow | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer L 3 der TODT im Italien 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Wagen Prototyp Ansaldo Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Foto WH Pi-Btl.37 Panzer -Abteilung Bison Sturmpanzer I im Vormarsch Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Orig Foto / Panzer SU-76 / Prager Operation / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee / 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Orig Foto / Panzer SU-76 / Prager Operation / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee / 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Panzer T-34 / Prager Operation / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee / 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Deutschland Doppel MG 34 Zwillings Sockel Flugabwehr Flak WK II #3 | eBay
Deutschland Doppel MG 34 Zwillings Sockel Flugabwehr Flak WK II #2 | eBay
Deutschland Doppel MG 34 Zwillings Sockel Flugabwehr Flak WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Kolonne, FLAKPANZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht FLAKPANZER | eBay

Flakpanzer IV Wirbelwind


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

2 WK Foto WEHRMACHT FLAKPANZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Foto/Photo 214,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panzerzug, Armored Train, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Foto/Photo 206,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger 123, s.Pz.Abt. 503, Ostfront 1943, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Foto/Photo 205,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-34, Wintertarn, Ostfront,Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Foto/Photo 204,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger 334 , Reperatur Laufwerk, s.Pz.Abt. 503 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht FLAKPANZER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldat Sowjetische Panzer KFZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)

It is not any sowjetische panzer but a captured Polish 7TP light tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

1943 Press Photo British Mark I light reconnaissance car used in World War II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Marines & WWII Dutch ship at Naval base in Surabaya, Indonesia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Beutepanzer schwerer Panzer Renault Char B1 Balkenkreuz RAR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rare: Orig.Foto 2 cm FLAK mit Anhänger Tarnanstrich camo Abschussbilanz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rar: Orig.Foto FLAK 2 cm auf Schlitten Krupp Protze wintertarn Rußland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rare: Orig. Foto 28/32cm Nebelwerfer 41 Rußland Werfermunition Wurfgestell | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

09 - Flak, Luftwaffe, Vierlings-Flak, 2 cm Geschütz, Anti aircraft, Jagdflieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rare: Orig. Foto FLAK 8,8 cm Wintertarn Rußland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rare: 3 Orig. Fotos FLAK 8,8 cm Wintertarn Bahntransport Rußland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

US WWII Photograph Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) Aircraft Carrier Zuiho | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

US WWII Newspaper Photograph Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) Battleship Kirishima | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

U.S. MILITARY PHOTO ON CARDBOARD 11X14". 3" 50 CAL, ANTI AIR CRAFT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

>>> Sylt Inselbahn Triebwagen Borgward Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Kleinbahn | eBay

For the train guys.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Original Foto Kriegsmarine U-Boot U-489 Typ XIV Milchkuh Turmwappen Emblem Malin | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Original Foto Kriegsmarine U-Boot U-489 Typ XIV Milchkuh Turmwappen Emblem Malin | eBay

Milchkuh Type XIV submarine - Wikipedia and who said Germans did not have humour?

- 10500 -


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Int. Kriegsschiffe, " Glorious ", GB, Flugzeugträger, Photographie, IK355 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Int. Kriegsschiffe, " Hermes ", GB, Flugzeugträger, Photographie, IK358 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

FOTO U-BOOT FRANKREICH LE SOUS MARIN " SURCOUF" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Hood ", GB, Schlachtkreuzer, Photographie, IK248 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Hood ", GB, Schlachtkreuzer, Photographie, IK247 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Original Foto Wehrmacht Russisch Beute Panzer BT 7 Balkenkreuz Tank WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

ALTE FOTO MIT KAMPFWAGEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Foto BELGISCHER KAMPFWAGEN ? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Dunkerque ", France, Schlachtschiff , Photographie, IK256 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Courbet ", France, Schlachtschiff , Photographie, IK142 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Lorraine ", France, Linienschiff , Photographie, IK145 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO GERMAN ANTI AIRCRAFT GUN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

WW2 US/American Picture/Photo - .50 Cal Anti-Aircraft Gun - CENSORED | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Vintage 1939 WW II Spotter BASKET Air Force Luftwaffe German Army News Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Photo 7 3/4 X 6" of USS Missouri BB63 Iowa Class | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Vettor Pisani ", Italy, U-Boot, Photographie, IK424 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, "Muzio Attendolo", Italy, Leichter Kreuzer, Photographie, IK428 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Soldier Painting Signal Corps Flags on Bumper of Vehicle | eBay

no stickers or decals then.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 Photo Army Captured German V1 V2 Jet Rockets Engines Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 Photo Army Captured German V1 V2 Jet Rockets Engines Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 Photo Army Captured German V1 V2 Jet Rockets Engines Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 Photo Army Captured German V1 V2 Jet Rockets Engines Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1945 Britisch Schlachtschiff King George V Joins American Flotte Original Presse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Foto Schienenzeppelin an einem Bahnhof ! Eisenbahn mit Propeller Antrieb ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Original Foto Panzer Zug Eisenbahngeschütz Russland SELTEN! WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Portrait KdF-Wagen VW Käfer Präsentation Peuerbach OÖ Volkswagen Soldaten (22) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Captured Nazi Jagdpanther Germany 4x6 WW2 1015 Bid | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Org. WWII Photo: Officers Observing Captured KV-1 Tank In German Markings! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

X299 Russland T-34 Beutepanzer Wintertarnung 1943 Panzerjäger-Abt.186 TOP 86.ID | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Foto Farb Dia Panzer Tank Beute Panzer T 34 mit WH Soldaten Ostfront top selten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

S411 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Korps Marine Beute Panzer England USA technik TOP | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Foto,Beutepanzer,Balkenkreuz,R 35 Frankreich,tank,Kennung,Panzer,Char,Renault | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

**RARE! US Soldier View Captured Camo Painted Japanese Type 97 Chi-Ha Tank!!!** | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Port-Photo...558641?hash=item56db8bc8b1:g:4lAAAOSwW21euxHX

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto/Photo 434,Panzer,Tank, WW2,T-34, Beute,German Soldier,Balkenkreuz,Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

Mega Selten WK 2 Foto Panzer Als Schienenfahrzeug Auf Gleise Soldaten Grösse 9x6 | eBay

used on railroad

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto "SKODA" KAMPFWAGEN WEHRMACHT | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mega Selten WK 2 Foto Panzer Als Schienenfahrzeug Auf Gleise Soldaten Grösse 9x6 | eBay
> 
> used on railroad
> 
> View attachment 583715



It is not used on raiload. The other shots of the captured T-35 can be found in our media gallery.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

foto russische schwimmend panzer T-38, heer soldat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

foto russische schwimmend panzer T-38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

WWII Foto Panzer Tiger II, stecken in den tschechischen Wiesen 423 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2020)

Foto Panzerspähwagen 4 Rad Panzer Wehrmacht Aufklärungs Abteilung Panzerwagen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV35 - Very Rare Original Photo By A Soviet War Photographer - Soviet Tank Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SOV23 - Very Rare Orig Photo By Soviet War Photographer - Ruins Berlin 1945 No12 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

NEGLOT20 - 16 Orig. WW2 Photo Negatives - Wehrmacht, Many With Railway Theme | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SSDR 32 - VERY RARE Original WWII Photo Waffen-SS 'Das Reich' Sd.Kfz. 232 8-Rad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SSDR 36 - VERY RARE Original WWII Photo Waffen-SS 'Das Reich' Sd.Kfz. 222 4-Rad | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 771,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-34, mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

100% orig. Foto 2.WK 10,5cm leFH Char Panzer Geschützwagen B2 Beute [3172-2] | eBay

rare picture


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2020)

WW II Nose Art - SHIP BOW | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW II Nose Art - SHIP BOW | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585025



Fascinating!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Farbfoto 15x10 cm Soldaten mit Zwilling MG Wagen mit Pferd | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Farbfoto 15x10 cm Motorrad Krad WH-...-02 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Farbfoto 15x10 cm Fahrzeug mit PAK Soldaten uvm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Farbfoto 15x10 cm Gulaschkanone Straßenansicht | eBay

Meals on wheels


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

JA217 Taman Krasnodar Kuban Brückenkopf - Luftabwehr - 2-cm-Flak-Vierling 38 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

GERMAN WW2 PHOTO-heavy panzer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Foto/Photo 850,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panther , eingegraben zum Strassenkampf | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2020)

0321 Foto Panzer ungarischer Flak-Panzer 1940M Nimrod 2. Weltkrieg /3 | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2020)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

"Wehrmacht Panzer " KW | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bahnhof Rennes Eisenbahngeschütz Ferngeschütz Geschütz Militär 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Truck LKW Tarn Camo DAK Südfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten LKW Tarn Camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten LKW Tarn Camo Südfront ? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

1943 Press Photo US troops man 155 mm howitzer in the Solomon Islands, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Foto Novaya Maluska russischer KW II Panzer mit Wehrmacht Beute Balkenkreuz # B | eBay
Foto Novaya Maluska russischer KW II Panzer mit Wehrmacht Beute Balkenkreuz # A | eBay
Foto Novaya Maluska russischer KW II Panzer Wehrmacht Beute Tank Rußland 1943 #B | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

Altes Foto Panzer Panzerkampfwagen V Panther 2. WK / 13,8 x 8,8cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

HMS Malaya, WWII 1941 British Official Royal Navy Ship 8x10 Photo | eBay
HMS Malaya WWII 1941 British Official Royal Navy Ship 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Britisch Schlachtschiff King George V Joins American Flotte Original Presse | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580618



HMS King George V, WWII 1941 British Official Royal Navy Ship 8x10 Photo | eBay
HMS King George V WWII 1940s British Official Royal Navy Ship 8x10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1025,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Panzerjäger, Berlin 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1059,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panther A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1053,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Jagdpanther | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1043,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Jagdpanther, sPzJgAbt. 654, Mailly-le-Camp, 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1027,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute IS-1, Ostfront 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto WK 2 Schlachtschiff Tirpiz Norwegen feuert Rauchwolken #25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto WK 2 Schlachtschiff Tirpiz im Feuer Gefecht #25 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Flak camo tarn Lackierung Geschütz Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Marine Schiff Geschütz Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten DRK Platz Camo Tarn Zelt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! US Troops Load Rockets on T-34 Launcher on M4 Sherman Tank!!! | eBay
Port. Photo: RARE! US Troops Firing T-34 Rocket Launcher on M4 Sherman Tank (#3) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

Port. Photo: RARE! US Troops Firing T-34 Rocket Launcher on M4 Sherman Tank (#1) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Int. Kriegsschiffe, " Scylla ", GB, Leichter Kreuzer, Photographie, IK065 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Andrea Doria ", Italy, Schlachtschiff, Photographie, IK182 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Gorizia ", Italy, Schw. Kreuzer, Photographie, IK178 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Yamato ", Japan, Schlachtschiff, Photographie, IK258 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Gaulois ", France, Linienschiff , Photographie, IK401 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Kriegsschiffe, " Repulse ", GB, Schlachtktreuzer, Photographie, IK343 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2020)

Nothing like the sight of a BB, great pics! I also like the old French ones as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Original WWII US Navy Photo GREEN DRAGON PT TORPEDO BOATS New Guinea Jungle 603 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Historical Naval Photo USN USS Iowa BB61 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Historical Naval Photo USN USS Wyoming BB32 As AG17 8x10 | eBay
Historical Naval Photo USN USS Wyoming BB32 As AG17 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Foto-Negativ, Kurland-Kessel, Abschlepphilfe durch LKW, 5026-690/38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Orig. Foto Geschütz Atlantikwall Frankreich Tarn beim feuern Bunker | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer KW mit Kreuz | eBay

KV-2


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Historical Naval Photo USN USS Henry A Wiley DM-29 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

Schlachtschiff Tirpitz ehemalige deutsche Kriegsmarine | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

WK 2 Mega Rar Foto Marine Sperrbrecher Boot Schiff Camo Tarn Grösse 17cm x 13cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Original Foto Kriegsmarine Schiffe mit Tarnlackierung 2. Weltkrieg WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Russland Beute Panzer Lee Grant M3 Turm-Nr. 147 & Balkenkreuz !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Foto Postkarte Deutsche Kriegsmarine Flugzeugträger Graf Zeppelin von 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Beute LKW Auto Renault | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

3 org. Fotos: Wehrmacht leichter LKW Lastwagen Kastenaufbau Typ Chevrolet Beute? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)

It could be a nice camper for Terry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Official Aircraft Carrier Escort Photo USS Saint Lo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Official Aircraft Carrier Escort Photo USS Shipley Bay | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

2 Wk Foto F1 englischer Beute-Panzer Crusader mit Balkenkreuz Beutepanzer Tank | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo CAPTURED Japanese 25mm TWIN ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Pvt Bob Triese inspects a German gun at a salvage yard in Italy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

WWII Japanese Army Type 97 Chi-Ha Tank Occupation Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Orig. Foto 10.PD Heeres-Flak SdKfz Halbkette m. 2 cm Geschütz in Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foto - 2 : schwerer Eisenbahn Panzerzug an der Ostfront bei Wjasma im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foto - 1 : schwerer Eisenbahn Panzerzug an der Ostfront bei Wjasma im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2020)

I love armored trains, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

>>> Triebwagen VT 50 202 Nürnberg Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

>>> 72 001 Reichsbahn Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn DR ELE Eutin | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

>>> 80 018 Reichsbahn Berlin Anh. Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn DR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

>>> E 94 145 Reichsbahn Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn DR München | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

>>> 38 003 Reichsbahn bay P 3/5 N Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn DR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

>>> Triebwagen VT 04 101 SVT Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn Bahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

>>> Triebwagen VT 62 906 WUMAG Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn Bahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

>> 96 001 Reichsbahn Mallet Bayern Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

>> 18 137 Reichsbahn DR Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn in Geislingen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

>> 02 008 Reichsbahn Dampflok Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Bahn Dampflokomotive | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

org. Foto Holland Niederlande Hoek van Holland Schiff Kriegsmarine Tarn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Orig. Foto schweres Eisenbahn Geschütz Artillerie | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

X5111 Foto Russland russischer Panzerzug Zug Lokomotive Panzer - Turm KW2 KV2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

>>> 05 001 Berlin Stromlinie Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn DR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

>>> Konvolut 39 252 Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Zug Dampflok Reichsbahn DR Bw Halle | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

>>> Negativ 8,8-cm-FlaK 18/36/37 Krupp Acht-Achter Flugabwehr Jasta Bombenkrieg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

>>> Malaxa Kleinlok CFR Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Zug Bahn Feldbahn 2.Wk | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

German radio alphabet notice E, F G 

WW2 Normandy 23-6-1944 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Ostfront Ukraine Geschütz Haubitze in Voll-Tarnung Feuerstellung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Port. Photo: RARE! US Troops w/ Captured Japanese Type 98 RO-KE Armored Tractor! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Tanks loaded on ship for Russia at British port. - nox62713 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Photo Tank Grizzly Skink Top !!! | eBay

Skink anti-aircraft tank - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

2 WK FOTO KV und T 34 Panzer mit Kreuz | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2020)

Skink is a new one to me, very cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u14 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Type A Tank | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u16 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Two tanks | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u15 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Tanks cross over trenches | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

MD915 Foto Wehrmacht 3. Panzer Div. Tiger Komp. Mius Front 1943 farbig camo | eBay

Opa means grandad ( kind of endearing i think)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Schlachtschiff Tirpitz ehemalige deutsche Kriegsmarine | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

2 Foto Abzüge Jagdpanzer Elefant Nibelungen Werke beschriftet u.Beute Russland | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

1 orginal foto panzerzug | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Foto, DEU 1933-1945: Ein Hanomag 3/16 PS Typ P mit Fahrer im Portrait (MB)21182 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bergepanther Sd.Kfz. 179

2 WK Foto Tiger für den Transport von Munition | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

D864 Foto Wehrmacht Artillerie Abt.641 Polen Warschau Beute Panzer 7TP TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

D860 Foto Wehrmacht Artillerie Abt.641 Polen Warschau Beute Panzer 7TP TOP !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

D852 Foto Wehrmacht Artillerie Abt.641 Polen Lodz - Skurów Panzer II Portrait ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Marder II Top !!! | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2020)

Terrific images, Snautzer, as usual. Great of you to keep doing this.



Snautzer01 said:


> u14 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Type A Tank | eBay



Based on the British Whippet light tank.



Snautzer01 said:


> u16 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Two tanks | eBay



French Renault FT.17 light tank - the father of the modern tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Terrific images, Snautzer, as usual. Great of you to keep doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japan had 13 of these Renault FT - Wikipedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2020)

Amazes me how small tanks used to be.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2020)

Yup, the Renault was a two person tank, but was built as a fast manoeuvrable thing for massed strike attacks, rather than the slow land ships that defined the tank of the day. It was the father of the modern tank, with its 360 degree rotatable turret, engine in the back and crew layout, as well as its role as a fast tank. It was also the first tank to be licence produced in sizeable numbers abroad. The French tactician who instigated their construction advocated using them in large numbers for lightning strikes against enemy positions in advance of infantry, effectively inventing the concept of what would eventually be known as Blitzkrieg tactics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

WWII USN Navy USS Iowa BB-61 Battleship Ship Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

WWII Photo: American Unit Insignia Painted On Truck, Nice! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Schiff Geleitzug Kolonne ua Panzerschiff Schlachtschiff | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

U-Boot + U-boat + U 48 + Maling + Turmwappen + Foto + Photo + 2.WK + WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Dt. Panzer VI Tiger II Königstiger tank an Halbkette FAMO 2.WK #9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Foto, 6.Artillerie-Regiment 66, PKW, Feldzug in Russland, 1943/44, 28 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

2 WK FOTO Sowjetische Panzer Tank mit Kreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Orginal Foto frankreich Brest bunker tarn | eBay
Orginal foto atlantikwall Frankreich Brest bunker 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

2 WK Foto Britischer Schwimmpanzer Panzer | eBay

A very heavy dose of "Wacky Races" and a bit of Jeremy Clarkson together.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2020)

You know, that looks fun!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf.B (Sd.Kfz.182) - Panzerkampfwagen Tiger Ausf.B -Tiger I | eBay

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Panzerturm 

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Bunker? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Panzer Panther 631 mit Besatzung WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

S491 TÜP Panzer- Regiment 4 Panzerkampfwagen I tank PzKpfw I Schlamm Manöver TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Foto Farb Dia Panzer Tank Beute Panzer T 34 mit WH Soldaten Ostfront top selten | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

E255 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt.32 Polen Bahnhof Breslau Artillerie Kanone | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII HMS Terror Britians Frankenstein bombards Barbia, 8x12 inch AP Wire Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII HMS Nelson hit mine, being repaired 8x12 inch AP Wire Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Altes Fernschreiben 1943 Generalfeldmaschall von Manstein (Kopie) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tank Kennung Tarn Turm Nr. 331 . | eBay

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer U-Boot Im Franckreich Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Kreuzers "Konigsberg" Torpedo Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

2 Originalfotos RSO Raupenschlepper Ost Wintertarnung Nummernschild WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto, 2.Pionier-Bataillon 253, Halbkettenfahrzeug, Somua MCG 5, Russland, c | eBay
Foto, 2.Pionier-Bataillon 253, Halbkettenfahrzeug, Somua MCG 5, Russland, b | eBay
Foto, 2.Pionier-Bataillon 253, Halbkettenfahrzeug, Somua MCG 5, Russland, a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Vormarsch Rußland Besprechung Uniform | eBay
Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Vormarsch Rußland Pioniere Spieß | eBay
Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Rußland Vormarsch Pioniere LKW | eBay
Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Rußland Pioniere Verwundetenabzeichen gold | eBay
Original Agfa Color Farbdia Lager Pionier Park 571 Polen Przeworsk bei Jaroslaw | eBay
Original Agfa Color Farbdia Bau Lager Pionier Park 571 bei Pleskau 1941-42 | eBay
Orig. Agfa Color Farbdia Pioniere Brückenbaukp 571 vor Angriff Rußland | eBay
Orig. Agfa Color Farbdia Familie Pioniersoldat Deutschland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Orig. Agfa Color Farbdia Lager Pionier Park 571 Polen Przeworsk bei Jaroslaw 2 | eBay
Orig. Agfa Color Farbdia Pioniere Brückenbaukp 571 vor Angriff Rußland - 2 | eBay
Orig. Agfa Color Farbdia Riga Petrikirche 1942 zerstört Baltikum | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2020)

The WW2 monitors have always fascinated me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum. 

15cm Nebelwerfer 41 (15cm Nbl.W.41) mm / 21cm Nebelwerfer 42 (21cm Nbl.W.42)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

HMS Shropshire WWII 1940s official British Royal Navy Ship 8x10 Photo | eBay

HMS Shropshire - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE AERIAL CAMERA by IMPENACHIO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Foto schwere deutsche ARTILLERIE / Geschütz Winter CAMO RUSSLAND !! TOP !!! C635 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Foto: Panzer vom Typ VI Tiger mit 113 ,Stacheldraht und Winter-Tarnanstrich 2.WK | eBay

Notice barbed wire on the side


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Knud Radings dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

1946


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

US-Armee in Lippstadt 1945


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Børge Hansens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Børge Hansens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Børge Hansens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Børge Hansens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Knud Radings dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bjarne Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

C. A. Pedersens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hans-Henrik Eriksens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

British Armored Car Staghound


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2020)

Indeed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original WWII German Snapshot Photo CAPTURED SOVIET Russian KV-1 TANK Russia 7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

2cm MG151/20 drilling


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Type XXVII B 5 (_Seehund_)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

Foto Schwerer Panzerspähwagen Ostfront von der 5. Pz. Div. Wikinger Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

FOTO - L.G.P.A. / Luftwaffe - Spezielles Maschinengewehr -Drillings-MG "Versuch" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

FOTO - L.G.P.A. / Luftwaffe - Spezielles Maschinengewehr - Drillings-MG -Versuch | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

tolles altes Foto - Austro-Daimler Motorkarette ADMK-WARK Wehrmacht - Repro !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WW2 Picture Of Captured Japanese Tanks | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WWII Type XXI U-Boat Bremen Germany 1945 1 35mm DUPLICATE SLIDE No Photo #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WWII Type XXI U-Boat Bremen Germany 1945 1 35mm DUPLICATE SLIDE No Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WWII Type XXI U-Boat Bremen Germany 1945 1 35mm DUPLICATE SLIDE No Photo #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WWII Type XXI U-Boat Bremen Germany 1945 1 35mm DUPLICATE SLIDE No Photo #4 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WWII Type XXI U-Boat Bremen Germany 1945 1 35mm DUPLICATE SLIDE No Photo #5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

2. Weltkrieg Schwere Feldhaubitze Modell 42 | eBay
2. Weltkrieg Haubitze M-10 Artillerie Große Kaliber 152-mm- Modell 1938 | eBay

152 mm howitzer-gun M1937 (ML-20)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto : Transprtschiff mit Tarnung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- US Captured German Sturmgeschutz STuG III Tank Destroyer (No. 464)* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

N194 Russland erbeuteter russischer Panzerzug armored train super Tarnanstrich ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

N195 Russland erbeuteter russischer Panzerzug armored train super Tarnanstrich ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

N196 Russland erbeuteter russischer Panzerzug armored train super Tarnanstrich ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

Foto - Submarine " Giada " GD ( 1941 / 1966 ) Classe Platino. Italian Navy. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

02# Martinengo Bergamo Italien 1944 Kampfgruppe Rückzug Pkw Kfz Camo Tarn /05 | eBay

Citroën Traction Avant


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2020)

Foto-Negativ, Wehrmacht, LKW werden auf Flußkähnen verladen, 5026-732/2 | eBay

If i am not mistaken in this way the wanted to organise Sea Lion.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2020)

WW2 England Luftgestützte Magnetisch Minen Auf Anhänger Original Foto | eBay
WW2 England Luftgestützte Magnetisch Minen Await Rüstung Original Foto | eBay
WW2 England Luftgestützte Magnetisch Mine Erwartet Rüstung Original Secret Foto | eBay

Arial magnetic mines
















test equipment

WW2 England Luftgestützte Magnetisch Mine Versuche Original Geheimnis Foto | eBay
WW2 Britisch Luftgestützte Magnetisch Mine Mit Tests Equipment Original Geheimes | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

6 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sdkfz Befehlspanzer Rahmenantenne Ostfront Funker | eBay
6 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sdkfz Befehlspanzer Rahmenantenne Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

8 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sdkfz 263 Befehlspanzer Tarnanstrich Rahmenantenne | eBay
8 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sdkfz 263 Befehlspanzer Kommandopanzer Rahmenantenne | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

Foto Panzer Brückenlegepanzer Wehrmacht auf Panzer IV ? | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

US Soldiers with captured German Tiger Tank 8"x 10" WW 2 WWII Photo 336 | eBay

Tiger 2 Königstiger Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B; Sd.Kfz. 182 . Wonder why they didnt copy the crap out of this one in the USA.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Panzer Brückenlegepanzer Wehrmacht auf Panzer IV ? | eBay
> 
> View attachment 599394


Churchill Bridgelayer with early Centurions. Korea?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

V-1 Rakete 2 WK FOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Foto, 4.Kampfgeschwader General Wever, Bomben mit Grüssen, Polen, d | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

1940 Camp McCoy 50 Caliber Machine Gun Colonel Bonesteel Original News Photo | eBay

My type of hunting rabbits


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> V-1 Rakete 2 WK FOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 600032



Interesting seeing one of these on its launcher; it's an Hs 117 Schmetterling SAM.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940 Camp McCoy 50 Caliber Machine Gun Colonel Bonesteel Original News Photo | eBay
> 
> My type of hunting rabbits
> 
> View attachment 600176



"Now remember, don't be too enthusiastic with the trigger, we need to have some meat left on the carcass..."


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2020)

"Sod that. I'm going to skin it, bone it, dice it and, with the tracers, cook it, all in one go !"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Dec 1944 US Signal Corps Photo 244th F.A. Captured German 88 Gurnville France | eBay

Return to Sender


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Mar 1945 US Signal Corps Original Photo Captured 20mm AA Guns Sevelen Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO: MODIFIED SHERMAN TANK, ETO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto Norwegen Gebirgsjäger Soldat mit Austro-Daimler Motor-Karette in Trondheim | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto Norwegen Gebirgsjäger Soldaten mit Austro-Daimler Motor-Karette ADMK-WARK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

org. Foto Russland Ukraine Kfz Lkw Bemalung | eBay
org. Foto Russland Ukraine Kfz Lkw Bemalung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Altes Foto deutscher Beutepanzer / Beutepanzer Hotchkiss mit Balkenkreuz 1942 | eBay

Tank Hotchkiss H35


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Altes Foto mit drei russischen T - 37 Schwimm - Panzer 2. WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

German Volkswagen Military Ambulance. Time nad location unknown. | eBay

Beetle


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

2 WK Foto Panzerschreck - | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Original Foto Wehrmacht Tarn Flak Artillerie Stellung feuert Normandie? 1944-45 | eBay

Nice cammo on the gun.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto: WL-Militär-PKW mit Staffelabzeichen des J.G.54 / Grünherz im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto: WL-Militär-PKW mit Staffelabzeichen der 4. (F.) / 121 im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

US M31 Armored Recovery Vehicle-From 3rd Armored division- 1945. Original Photo. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, Blick in eine Flakstellung, (N)21255 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

USS Saratoga Class Aircraft Carrier 1 B&W period photographs, rare from1929 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! Surrendered Kriegsmarine Kreuzer PRINZ EUGEN: Denmark 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Port. Photo: WAR BOOTY! Captured German 8.8cm Flak Guns Gathered; NURNBERG 1945! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

**BEST! US Tanker on Road by His Stopped M10 Tank Destroyer; Germany 1945!!!** | eBay

A real kind of Fury.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo of a Dummy Decoy Inflatable Sherman Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - WW2 GERMAN WAFFEN-SS PRISONERS OF WAR - CAMOUFLAGE TUNICS | eBay

Frightened but alive. Quite a few were shot on the spot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Local Children Have Fun Riding Discarded Aircraft Fuel Tank | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Jagdpanzer IV/70 (A) (Sd.Kfz.162/1) - time and location unknown | eBay

What was its nickname?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bergepanther Ausf. D tows a damaged 3.7 cm Flak "Mobelwagen" probably in Russia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

>>> Triebwagen ET 91 01 Gläserner Zug Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

490th Bomb Group - Survival raft and equipment#2 | eBay
490th Bomb Group - Survival raft and equipment#1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

German PAK 36 gun mounted on flatbed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD864 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Russland GD ? Kennung Buchstabe - S !!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

>>> 61 001 Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn DR Henschel-Wegmann-Zug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD863 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Tiger Litauen 1944 Front TOP Motiv ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD862 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Ausf J Schachtel Laufwerk Luchs VK1601 Polizei ? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD861 Foto Wehrmacht Beute Panzer Tiger Abtl. 506 Russland T34 - 43 Stalin SU !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD859 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger I Russland Front Top Portrait ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD854 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Stug Sturmgeschütz mit Nummer TOP Portrait ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Elefant Panzerjäger Tiger, Sd.Kfz. 184. 

MD852 Foto Wehrmacht Russland 1943 Panzer Tiger Elefant TOP Technik Front Motiv | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD851 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front Panzer Tiger I + Nummer TOP camo TARN Front | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD849 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Orel 1943 Panzer Halbkette camo TARN Zebra TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Landsverk L-180, Landsverk L-180 - Wikipedia

MD848 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Holland DAF Beute Panzer Spähwagen Balkenkreuz ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

++ FOTO SOLDAT BEUTE PANZER TANK RUSSICH BA-10 SPÄHWAGEN GESCHÜTZ KANONE++ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2020)

Yet still in better shape than my first car (76 Buick Skyhawk).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Orig. Foto russischer Beute Kettenschlepper "WH" Traktor Russland 131.ID | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5621 Foto Russland rumänische Panzer Skoda LT35 Wappen TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5616 Foto Frankreich erbeuteter französischer Panzer Halbkette SdKfz Wappen TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Foto : schweres weißes Feld-Haubitze mit Schneeketten an der Rußland Front 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

N789 Einmarsch Frankreich Wehrmacht Panzerkampfwagen III Kennung 3.PD Panzer ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2Wk Foto U-Boot U-51 mit Wimpel und Turmwappen 2 Hunde Atje und Bambu. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2Wk. Foto Deut. U-Boot mit Haifischmaul legt zur Feindfahrt ab | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JAGDTIGER Heavy Tank Destroyer* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th FG- Captured Japanese TYPE 2 LAUNCH KA-MI Amphibious Tank* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foto/Photo 125,Panzer,Tank, WW2, JS-2, Russian Soldier, Ostfront, Eastern Front | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heeres-Flak Panzerzug Flak Wagon, Eisenbahn Artillerie am Meer SELTEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Foto : Panzer aus Rußland als WH Beute-Panzer mit Balkenkreuz Winter im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Foto : 2 seltene Panzer Typ IV mit Sturmleiter-Sonder-Aufbau im 2.WK | eBay

Bridge builder


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

1942 Press Photo machine guns point into the basement of the Justice Building | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Kübelwagen, Laffly S15 R, Nahaufnahme, Russland, (RB) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 RAF 63 Squadron Photographic Section Macmerry 5.4.43 a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

WWII photo Hungarian tankman next to the wedge 38M/76z | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Wanderer 1 SP Leichtmotorrad 98 * Detail Foto * Motorfahrrad Motorrad Krad #C83


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Orig. Foto Panzerzug 128mm Flak 40 Wagon, Eisenbahn Artillerie Düsseldorf 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2020)

Foto: Unterkunft der Truppen aus England in Afrika bei Sanjet el Quasaba im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto U-Boot Matrosen bei Taucher Übung mit Tauchgerät | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

PK Foto Kriegsberichter Goer - Frankreich Flak Luftwaffe Vierlingsflak Eisenbahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Ringtrichter Richtungshörer Flak Inf.-Rgt. 11 Leipzig | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Foto U-Boot, Flugzeug abschuss, Uboot Bunker | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht / Beutepanzer T-34 im dienste der Wehrmacht // WW2 WK 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto Spanien Wehrmacht Legion Condor Krupp Protze Kübel Lkw Krad Soldaten camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Pressefoto Panzerspähwagen Wehrmacht | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto Schwere Flak 88 mm Mod.36 Aufgeprotzt mit Sd.Kfz 7 8T Halbkette Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

(w14) Russland Winter Tarn Camo Partisanenjagd Soldat Panzer Sturmgeschütz Sdkfz | eBay

ostketten


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

(w12) Russland Winter Tarn Camo Partisanenjagd Sdkfz Pak Geschütz Emblem Soldat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

(w10) Russland Winter Tarn Camo Partisanenjagd Sdkfz Halbkette Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto Schwere Flak 88 mm Mod.36 Abschussringe 1 Schiff 35 Flugzeuge Stellung 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

1942 Press Photo U.S. Marines capture .50 caliber Japanese gun on Wake Island | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Aufnahme der Einrichtung eines Funkwagen, Maße 6 x 9 cm | eBay
Aufnahme von Angehörigen der Luftwaffe an einem Funkwagen, Maße 6 x 9 cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Russischer Beute Panzer mit Balkenkreuz in deutschen Diensten , Russland 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Foto - 6 : Deutsche Panzer-Abteilung mit Beute-Panzer in Finnland 1942 im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Schnellboot Bordwaffen Flak im Schwarzen Meer 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Fallschirm Turm Kattowitz Katowice Schlesien Polen 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Orig. Foto 10.PD Heeresflak SdKfz Halbkette m. Flak Geschütz in Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Heeres-Flak SdKfz Halbkette Stellung 10.PD b. DÜNKIRCHEN Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto Original 2 WK Wehrmacht Panzer Gefecht Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto WK2 Russland Beloshkino Flugplatz Flugabwehr Airfield anti-aircraft 41 #31 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto Geschütz 2. Weltkrieg Bild 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto HKL 3 mal Sturmpanzer I Bison 15-cm-Haubitze Vormarsch Kennung Wappen | eBay

15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto Oostmalle Belgien 1944 Ausbildung Pz. Jäg. - StuG Abt.3 Spähwagen Abt. camo | eBay
Foto Oostmalle Belgien 1944 Ausbildung Pz. Jäg. - StuG Abt.3 Spähwagen Abt. camo | eBay
Foto Oostmalle Belgien 1944 Ausbildung Pz. Jäg. - StuG Abt.3 Spähwagen Abt. camo
Foto Oostmalle Belgien 1944 Ausbildung Pz. Jäg. - StuG Abt.3 Spähwagen Abt. camo | eBay
Foto 2 Oostmalle Belgien 1944 Ausbildung Pz. Jäg. - StuG Abt.3 8 Rad Spähwagen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Original Foto 2 WK aus Nachlass | eBay

Flak 88, 8.8 cm Flak 18/36/37/41


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

WH 121.I.D.: Deutscher Panzerzug TOP Tarnung / bei NARWA Heeresgruppe NORD (2) ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

WH 121.I.D.: Deutscher Panzerzug TOP Tarnung / bei NARWA Heeresgruppe NORD (1) ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

121.I.D. Ostpreussen : TOP ! "Die brüllende Kuh" 30cm WERFER und Munitionen ! | eBay

The roaring Cow


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## yulzari (Dec 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pressefoto Panzerspähwagen Wehrmacht | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604382


Lt Gruber's 'Little Tank' goes on holiday.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

WW2 US Navy Dual Projector Gunnery Trainer Type E-14 AFTAD Photo Harlingen TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Luftwaffe Tankwagen INTAVA Flugplatz Rudolstadt Schwarza 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

>>> 61 001 Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn DR Henschel-Wegmann-Zug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

WW2 British Air Ministry A.M. Drift Recorder MKII Photo AAFNS Hondo Texas | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

WW2 Driftmeter Training Device AAFNS Synthetic Training Section Hondo AFB TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

WW2 Dead Reckoning Navigation "Swing" Trainer Photo AAFNS Hondo TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

Halbkette Zugmaschine Ostfront Fronttruppe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

Foto Soldat NSKK Rußland Gefangene Arbeitskommando Muni Lager Newel LKW NS104 | eBay

bomb transport


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Historical USN PHOTO USN PT810 Torpedo Boat 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Historical USN PHOTO USN PT811 Torpedo Boat 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Historical USN PHOTO USN PT4 & PT3 Torpedo Boats 7x9 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Historical USN PHOTO USN PT330 Torpedo Boat 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Historical USN PHOTO USN PT463 Torpedo Boat 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Foto 2WK Ostfront PK Aufnahme Panzer Sturmgeschütz Kennung 44 im Angriff Top | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Panzer Spähwagen / SFZG 8 fach Bereifung mit Regimentskennung eher selten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto/Photo 489,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto/Photo 488,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Winter, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto/Photo 461,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Kolonne von Panzer IV, mit Zusatzbenzin | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Negativ Foto Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 b. Abfahrt nach Afrika DAK 1941 Orden | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 b. Abfahrt nach Afrika DAK 1941 Orden | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 b. Abfahrt nach Afrika DAK 1941 Orden | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto DAK Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 in Stellung in Afrika Kanister | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto DAK Panzermann bei Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 in Afrika Tropen | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.8 mit 15.PD Wappen in Afrika | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto DAK Panzermann Pz.Rgt.8 m. Kühlwasser Kanister Esel in Afrika | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto DAK Panzermann Pz.Rgt.8 am Küste Afrika | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

foto schweres Maschinengewehr als FLAK, heer soldaten m/ helme, SELTEN! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

foto schweres Maschinengewehr als FLAK, basis aus panzer, heer soldaten, SELTEN! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Sd.Kfz.232 schwerer Panzerspähwagen / Panzerfunkwagen mit "G3 Guderian + Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto U-Boot U-437 mit Turm Wappen im Hafen Frankreich Schiff | eBay

The Type VIIC U-boat U-437 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Indienststellung U-Boot U-437 im Hafen DANZIG Gdansk Polen 1941 | eBay

The Type VIIC U-boat U-437 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Indienststellung U-Boot U-437 im Hafen DANZIG Gdansk Polen 1941 | eBay

The Type VIIC U-boat U-437 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

USAAF AFTAD Training Aid Photo Instrument Flying Link Trainer Type C-3 Hondo TX | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

1. u.2. WK, " MFI 624 ", Marine-Fährprahm , Photographie, WK0002 | eBay
1. u.2. WK, " AFV ", Marine-Fährprahm , Photographie, WK0003 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 4 Rad Funk Panzerspähwagen mit Rahmenantenne Wehrmacht Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Pioniere der Wehrmacht tragen einen Sturmboot Motor zu einem Gewässer | eBay
Foto Pioniere der Wehrmacht bereiten Floßsack Schlauchboote für den Einsatz vor | eBay
4 Fotos Pioniere der Wehrmacht mit Sturmbooten in voller Fahrt auf einem Fluß ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Pioniere der Wehrmacht Panzer Halbkette zieht Anhänger mit Sturmbooten | eBay
Foto Pioniere der Wehrmacht Panzer Halbkette zieht Anhänger mit Sturmbooten | eBay
Foto Pioniere der Wehrmacht Sonderanhänger für Sturmboote Sd. Anh. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

FOTO: Schwere 8,8 cm FLAK mit WINTERTARNUNG im ERDKAMPF gegen RUSSISCHE PANZER!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 4 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sd.Kfz. 222 Wehrmacht Panzerwagen Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto schwerer Panzerfunkwagen 8 Rad Panzer mit Rahmenantenne 6. / 9. Pz. Div. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Funk Fahrzeuge der Wehrmacht Sd.Kfz 232 263 251 Krupp LKW Protze Funk PKW | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto schwerer Panzerspähwagen 8 Rad Panzer mit Beschriftung DRESDEN Sd.Kfz 231 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto schwerer Panzerspähwagen Sd.Kfz 231 Wehrmacht 8 Rad Panzer mit PaK Schutz ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 4 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sd.Kfz. 222 Wehrmacht Panzerwagen Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 4 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sd.Kfz. 222 Wehrmacht Panzerwagen Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 4 Rad Panzerspähwagen Sd.Kfz. 222 Wehrmacht Panzerwagen Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Halbkette im Gelände / Ostfront 1941 #C11 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 6 Rad Panzerfunkwagen mit Rahmenantenne TKZ Kennung 6. / 9. Panzer Div. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 8 Rad Panzerfunkwagen mit Rahmenantenne Sd.Kfz. 263 Wehrmacht Panzerwagen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Krupp LKW Protze Kfz. 69 in einer Kaserne von einem Wehrmacht Panzer Reg. ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Krupp LKW Protze Kfz. 69 in einer Kaserne von einem Wehrmacht Panzer Reg. ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Krupp LKW Protze Kfz. 69 in einer Kaserne von einem Wehrmacht Panzer Reg. ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Krupp LKW Protze Kfz. 69 in einer Kaserne von einem Wehrmacht Panzer Reg. ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto leichte Feldhaubitze 18 in einer Kaserne der Wehrmacht Artillerie Geschütz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto leichte Feldhaubitze 18 in einer Kaserne der Wehrmacht Artillerie Geschütz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Krupp Funkwagen LKW Protzen mit Rahmenantenne Fernmelder Spezial Kfz ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto 8 Rad Panzerfunkwagen neben 6 Rad Panzerfunkwagen 6. / 9. Panzer Division | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto Panzermänner der Wehrmacht am CKD Praga Panzer 35(t) Beute Tank Tschechien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foto CKD Praga Panzer 35(t) Wehrmacht Beute Tank Tschechien PzKpfw. 35(t) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 British heavy anti aircraft AA gun in Iraq 10.3.1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Mg42 on Afrika Korps Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

2 WK Foto OPEL Blitz mit Kanone Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto/Photo 549,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Tiger II, Königstiger, in Znojmo 1945 | eBay

Sd.Kfz. 166 Sturmpanzer IV, Brummbär


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto/Photo 512,Panzer,Tank, WW2, 8,8 cm Flak auf Halbkette, selten | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto/Photo 491,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Winter, | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flakhelfer Soldat Flak Geschütz Wintertarn Flakstellung Schnee | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto 2.Wk Luftwaffe Flakhelfer Soldat mit Vierlings-Flak Geschütz Wintertarn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto - 1 : das Deutsche U-Boot U-217 auf einer Feindfahrt im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto abgesch. Panzerzug, Eisenbahn, Wagon in Polotsk, Polen 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto abgesch. Panzerzug, Eisenbahn, Wagon in Polotsk, Polen 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto schwere Lkw VOMAG Schwerlastzugmaschien in Luftwaffe Kaserne SELTEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto Soldat 8Rad Spähpanzerwagen Tank Kennung zerstört 1940 Frankreich Maas #199 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto Soldat Winterkampf 1943 d. 320.ID Sanitäts Schlitten Spähtrupp Rußland #233 | eBay

red cross ambulance


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

(lot of 12) 76th Fighter Sqd Flying Tigers Mission Flight reports WW2 CBI AVG | eBay































*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN TANK PANZER 73 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Saxmundham armoured train 1940 - World War 2, WWII, Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Engine of a Japanese Armoured Train- Korea 1945 - World War 2, WWII, Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Troops from the Somerset Light Infantry - World War 2, WWII, Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Gebirgsjäger Sanitäter Polen '39 Chevrolet Master DRK Fahrzeug Kfz Grill Horn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Tracked landing vehicles (LVTs) Water Buffalo - WWII World War 2 - Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Panzer VI (Tiger II, Königstiger) Tank - WWII - World War 2 - Photograph | eBay

turret number 233

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Fahrzeug in der Wüste - DAK - Afrika - Wehrmacht - Original Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Pennsylvania RR Train 9606 Rockville Bridge 1950s 35mm Slide Original Kodachrome | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

1967 Ferrari 330 Spider Jonathan Williams Racing Race Car 1960s 35mm Slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Dump Truck Quarry Heavy Equipment Rocks 1950s 35mm Slide Red Border Kodachrome | eBay
Rock Quarry Heavy Equipment Dump Trucks 1950s 35mm Slide Red Border Kodachrome | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Stock Car Racing Race 1960s 35mm Slide Charlie Utts Phillips 66 Chevy Bel Air B | eBay
Stock Car Racing Race 1960s 35mm Slide Charlie Utts Phillips 66 Chevy Bel Air E | eBay
Stock Car Racing Race 1960s 35mm Slide Charlie Utts Phillips 66 Chevy Bel Air F | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Orig WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN INCENDIARY AERIAL BOMB Hahndorf 1945 Germany 49 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

WWII Destruction of German Atomic Program British MI5, U.S, Army & CIA Files | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

WW2 Burma U.S.A Drop Leaflet VERY VERY RARE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5963 Foto Italien 1943 Flugplatz Truppenbesuch deutscher General Rommel GFM | eBay

Rommel and Guderian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5964 Foto Italien 1943 Rom Flugplatz Flugzeug HS129 deutscher General GFM | eBay

Kesselring


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

X5961 Foto Italien 1943 Rom Flugplatz Truppenbesuch deutscher General Admiral | eBay
X5960 Foto Italien 1943 Rom Flugplatz Flugzeug FW 200 deutscher General Admiral | eBay

Karl Dönitz

Fw200 3099 V-3 S-9  A-09 1939 D-2600 Ostmark = 26+00 RLM. D-ARHU3099 V-3 S-9 A-09 1939 D-2600 Ostmark = 26+00 RLM. D-ARHU

Hitlers ride


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Orig.Negativ Inf.Division 217 Panzerzug Polen Geschütze Turm camouflage Tarn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Luftwaffe Winter Camo Flak, Orig Photo. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Vormarsch Russland 1941 Ostfront , russischer Beute Panzer T 26 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Division GD Großdeutschland Panzer Flak 3,7 cm Halbkette Wappen WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Orig. Foto zerstörte Panzer I Tank b. SCHWETZ Swiecie Weichsel Polen 1939 | eBay

Thats why the panzer boys muddied up those white crosses.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto zerstörte Panzer I Tank b. SCHWETZ Swiecie Weichsel Polen 1939 | eBay
> 
> Thats why the panzer boys muddied up those white crosses.
> 
> View attachment 608592


I was not trying to be funny this time. It is real. The Polish gunners did aim for the cross and the german tank crews did smear mud. 
I can see why.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WWII Army Infantry 1940s 35mm Slide Red Border Kodachrome Camp Blanding Jeep | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Foto Panzer IV Kampfwagen Kompanie der Wehrmacht an der Ostfront in Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Foto Panzer Grenadiere fahren auf einem Sturmgeschütz mit ! Ostfront Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Foto Panzermänner am Panzer IV Kampfwagen im Schnee ! Wehrmacht Tank und LKW ... | eBay

Seen better camo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Foto, 2.WK. Luftwaffe Brünn/CZE 1944: Soldaten posieren mit Bomben (MB)21350 | eBay

droptank






DaZeng; https://ww2.dk/Airfields - Czechoslovakia.pdf Brünn (CZECH) (a.k.a. Brno, Slatina) (49 10 40 N – 16 40 00 E) General: airfield (Fliegerhorst) 185 km SE of Prague; airfield located 3 km SE of Brünn citycenter. History: a pre-war joint civil and military airfield built between 1925 and 1935 before the1938-39 annexation and occupation of Czechoslovakia. Following the German occupation,the airfield was used mainly for training until the last few months for the war whenoperational units began arriving.Dimensions: approx. 1150 x 1100 meters (1250 x 1200 yards) with a rectangular shape.Surface and Runways: grass surface on sandy soil. No paved runway. Equipped withperimeter lighting. there were refueling points at the NE and NW corners with bulk fuelstorage at the NE corner and at 2 points near the center of the N boundary. Theammunition storage site was in a quarry about 1 km off the SE corner.Infrastructure: had 6 hangars with paved aprons – 3 large, 2 medium and 1 mediumrepair-type in a row along the N boundary. Immediately behind the hangars werenumerous workshops and buildings for admin offices, flight control, station motor pool andgarages, stores warehouses and other support facilities including several blocks of barracks.The nearest rail connection was directly behind the row of hangars on the N boundary.Dispersal: no organized dispersals existed in late June 1944.Defenses: none noted in late June 1944.Remarks: 24 Aug 44 bombed by 15th AAF – 9 x Bf 109 G-8s and G-14s from SG 101 destroyed ordamaged on the ground.Operational Units: II./KG 77 (May-Oct 39); KGr. z.b.V. 40 (Mar 41); II./TG 5 (Aug 44);I./JG 53 (Apr 45); 10.(Pz)/SG 9 (Apr 45).School Units: Arbeitsplatz for Schule/FAR 72 (Fels am Wagram) (1939-40); FFS A/B 113(Mar 40 – Sep 43); BFS 2 then FFS B 32 (May 42 – Jan 45); II./SG 101 (May – Dec 44); Station Commands: Fl.Pl.Kdo. A 21/XVII (Jan 43 – Mar 44); Fl.H.Kdtr. A(o) 12/XVII (Apr44 – c.Apr 45)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

F004110 Reich PZ5G 5th SS Panzer Division Wiking in Poland | eBay

Panther


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto Detail Flak Geschütz mit Bilanz in Stellung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Presse Foto 1937 Österreich Wien Kleinpanzer Parade Präsident Miklas 27/04/1937 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Presse Foto 1937 Österreich Wien Kleinpanzer Fiat-Ansaldo CV-35 Tanketten 27/04 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Artikel zum Verkauf von crainsmilitaria | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Foto, 6.Artillerie-Regiment 193, Kampf um die Insel Tytärsaari, Finnland, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer Prototyp Ansaldo Flak 1943 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer M 43 90/53 mit eine Wappen im Sizilien 1943 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer RSI M 75/46 und M 105/23 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

WH 121.I.D: Wehrmacht Sturmgeschütz "32" Wintertarnung Russland Nordabschnitt 43 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

++ orig Foto negativ Negative Ostfront LKW Tarnung Camo Front ++ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Foto Panzer I Ausf. A Munitionsschlepper im Schnee an der Ostfront bei Smolensk | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

WWII US Army Willys Jeep Rebuild Shop Esslingen Germany Black & White Photo 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Kriegsmarine Schiff Tarn Tarnfarbe Schiffe Boot Fähre (9,5x6,5) Original Foto | eBay
Kriegsmarine Schiff Schiffe 2.WK Boot Tarn ! (13,5x8,5) Original Foto Postkarte | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

1 Orginal farbdia krim panzer 05 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Orginal farbdia agfacolor küstenbatterie tarn Finnland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Orginal farbdia Schiff kriegsmarine 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

4 Fl. Wein 1942 1943 mit Wehrmacht Stempel | eBay

Written by Stefan Häuser 
The food supplies was an extreme important part for the soldiers! A good and working food supplie was the base for an efficient and motivated service.
While the war went on and on, the Wehrmacht had more and more problems with supplying food for the soldiers. It wasn't rare that the german soldiers suffered under hunger and coldness.
Many german soldiers helped themself with buying civilian sales articles. Their family often sent to them packages with socks, cook, and so on.
The theme "Marketenderwaren" is a very interesting part of collecting and from the german army history. Many things here are still not probed till today!
You have to know one thing about the german soldiers: They tried to use everything they could get in their enviroment to make their front-life as easy as possible!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Foto/Photo 797,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Panzer IV, in Farbe, Afrika, US Soldier | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

X6068 Foto Polen deutscher Panzer 38t Panzermänner SdKfz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Frankreich Atlantikwall Normandie Ärmelkana | eBay
Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Frankreich Atlantikwall Normandie Ärmelkana | eBay
Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Frankreich Atlantikwall Normandie Ärmelkana | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2021)

9 Original 4x5 Glass Negatives Photos WWII GIs In Liberated Paris Mini Uboat | eBay

Biber (submarine) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Panzerturm
> 
> 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Bunker? | eBay
> 
> View attachment 595901


Panther Tank Turret - Italy. Original Photo. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

J700 Frontwerkstatt Werkstattzug Motor-Wechsel Panzerkampfwagen 38(t) Stabo Kran | eBay
J702 Frontwerkstatt Werkstattzug Motor-Wechsel Panzerkampfwagen 38(t) Stabo Kran
J701 Frontwerkstatt Werkstattzug Motor-Wechsel Panzerkampfwagen 38(t) Stabo Kran | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

F003723 German submarine U 96. Lehmann Willenbrock. 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto - 1 : schwerer Deutscher Panzer Kampfwagen VI Tiger an der Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

MD049 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Stug Sturmgeschütz Russland Front im combat Einsatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

MD048 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Stug Sturmgeschütz Russland Front im combat Einsatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto : schwerer Deutscher Panzer Kampfwagen V Panther an der Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto : schw.Deut.Panzer Kampfwagen der Panzer-Artillerie an der Ostfront im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

MD042 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Stug Sturmgeschütz Italien 1944 Werkstatt Inst TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

T837 Foto Wehrmacht Flugzeug Flak 4 x 2cm Kanone auf Lafette Anhänger Technik !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

T835 Foto Wehrmacht Flugzeug Flak 2cm Kanone auf Lafette Anhänger Technik Detail | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto 1923 Reichsmarine Flakkursus Küstengeschütz Nordsee Stammabteilung | eBay

gun training on wave machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Canadian fire from a 94-mm anti-aircraft gun at Dunkirk WW2 photo 4x6 #33 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Abandoned French tanks AMR-35, Dunkirk WW2 photo 4x6 #29 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WWII 1945 BERLIN Battle Anti-Aircraft Flak Tower Gun Red Army Orig Vintage Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

3133) Foto Wehrmachr Panzer Königstiger Tank Tiger Kampfwagen . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

1944 WWII USS Somers DD-381 Photo Ships Score Board of sunk Nazi boats | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo Captured Japanese Warship Flying U.S. & Japanese Colors | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Foto WK II Standartenzeichen Jagdgeschwader KG 51 Penzing A1.32 | eBay
Foto WK II Standartenzeichen Jagdgeschwader KG 51 Penzing A1.32 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Ostfront Flak 8,8cm in Stellung Kennung Abschussringe Panzer Abwehr | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Eisenbahn Panzer Zug Bahn Panzer Kannone Tarn . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vierlings Flak m. Luftwaffenhelfern , Foto um 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Italienisches Panzer Fiat Ansaldo M13/40 (um 1940) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Walze DRK Flugzeug am Flugplatz PLESKAU Russland 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Walze DRK Flugzeug am Flugplatz PLESKAU Russland 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug am Flugplatz DEMJANSK Russland 1942 Pkw Opel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Nachrichten Funkstelle m. Antenne am Flugplatz EILENBURG Sachsen | eBay
Orig. Foto Nachrichten Funkstelle m. Antenne am Flugplatz EILENBURG Sachsen | eBay
Orig. Foto Nachrichten Funkstelle m. Antenne am Flugplatz EILENBURG Sachsen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

ww2 FOTO ACHT RAD Panzerspähwagen nach Volltreffer 04/8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

2 WK Foto Panzer Zug PANZERZUG BAHNHOF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Kriegsschiffe, " Repulse ", GB, Schlachtktreuzer, Photographie, IK343 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

RAF Culmead Oct 1944, 11 photos. . Orig Photo. | eBay

RAF Culmhead - Wikipedia
































RAF Culmhead, Somerset


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, 2.WK. 5/I.R. 60 (mot), Ostfront: Blick auf Stellung mit "sFH 18" (MB)21380 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto, 2.WK. 5/I.R. 60 (mot), Ostfront: Haubitze erhellt d. Nachthimmel (MB)21380 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

AK - Schnellboot läuft aus zur Feindfahrt - Wehrmacht Marine - P.K. Aufn. Hirche | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

X6261 Foto schweres deutsches Geschütz K3 Artillerie Haubitze 24cm Kanone 3 | eBay

24 cm Kanone 3 - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Foto/Photo 214,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panzerzug, Armored Train, | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

WWII Era Photo Airmen Fuzing Bombs At RAF Hal Far, Malta 8.5x6cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Original Foto Uboot " Sjöborren " Schweden 1941 Fotograf Otto Ohm Malmö | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* Luftwaffe Officer with French Heavy Bomber & Bombs - Original Print | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2021)

"Ah, special delivery Kato - a berm ."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Airframes said:


> "Ah, special delivery Kato - a berm ."


Q: Does you berm eplode?
A: No my berm does not explode
Making investigation noices
BOOM
You said your berm woulnt explode.
A: that is not my berm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ww2 FOTO ACHT RAD Panzerspähwagen nach Volltreffer 04/8 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612460


You can't park anything anywhere without getting your tires nicked.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Mechaniker der Luftwaffe flickt Einschuss vom letzten Feindflu | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

1944 Press Photo US Paratroopers landing in France found supply packages waiting | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

WW2 Signal Corps Photo German Sd.Kfz.233 Armored Car 2nd Panzer Battle Of Bulge | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

SC 178827, Weapons Display - Library


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

C304 Wesel Flak-Abt.301 baut Flak-Turm Brückenschutz Grenze Holland 1940 TOP 16x | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Norwegen ? Kriegsmarine VP-Boot U-Jäger Kriegsschiff Fischdampfer WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

0915) Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tank Tarn Kampfpanzer . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Type IX U-Boat U-805 Submarine Surrenders Atlantic 1945 1 35mm COLOR SLIDE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German T-26 Soviet Tank w/ German Markings #1 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German T-26 Soviet Tank w/ German Markings #2 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German T-26 Soviet Tank w/ German Markings #3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)

It is not the soviet T-26 tank but the Polish 7TP one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Orig. Foto Kfz 13 Adler Panzer Panzerspähwagen Pkw m. Kennung in der Kaserne | eBay
Orig. Foto Panzer Soldaten mit Kfz 13 Adler Panzerspähwagen Pkw BMW Krad | eBay
Orig. Foto Soldaten mit Kfz 13 Adler Panzer Panzerspähwagen Pkw | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Orig. US Foto .50 Flieger-MG Schiff Boot Sperrballon im Hafen Seattle USA 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Orig. Foto Fesselballon Beobachter Ballon über 71.ID Stellung in Russland 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1942 Chicago & Le Locomotive Réparation Boutiques Railroad Train 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1910 Los Angeles & San Diego Plage Chemin de Fer 8x10 Photo Train La Jolla Ca | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

588ms Art Déco Haut Vitesse Streamliner Union Pacific Railroad Balle Train Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1943 Santa Fe Diesel 5,400 HP Fret Locomotive Train Délavé Photo Argentine Ks | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Vintage Art Déco Milwaukee Hiawatha Streamliner Train Railroad Voitures 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1900 Hiver Traversée Chemin de Fer Train Voiture Michigan Central Barge Bac 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Norfolk & Western Chemin de Fer Balle Streamliner 600 Train Locomotive 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1937 L. M.S.Couronnement Scott Streamline Chemin de Fer Train Complet Vitesse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1939 Streamliner Orientale Chemin de Fer Locomotive Train Photo New York WORLD'S | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1936 Mercury Streamliner Vapeur Locomotive Train 8X10 Photo New York Central | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Du Sud Pacific Chemin de Fer Train Streamliner Locomotive Tx Rotonde 8X10 Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

WW2 Italian Carro Armato M15/42 medium tank rear view - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffenhelferin Horchgerät | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) Rot Kreuz KFZ WH 1608 480 #42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) Front Nahaufnahme # 42 | eBay
Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) Soldaten # 42 | eBay
Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) Konvoi Italien # 42 | eBay
Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) Konvoi Kennung 311 Italien # 42 | eBay
Foto WKII schwere Panzerjäger 525 (Nashorn) seite Nahaufnahme # 42 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

FOTO RUSSLAND PANZERZUG 1942 PHOTO WW2 2er WK BAHNSCHUTZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

1 WW2 Nazi Afrika 1942 Italienischer Soldat foto 6x9 cm Radar Luftfahrt Flugzeug | eBay

Italian acoustic listening device


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2021)

Foto Schiff SPERRBRECHER 22 " ZEUS " / TARNUNG / Archivfoto !!! E774 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

2 WK Foto Renault Panzer mit Kfz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Vintage Photo Captured WWII Japanese Navy Sub Submarine on Display 459066 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

1973 Press Photo Blimp over Allied Convoy Watches for Submarines in Atlantic | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

FOTO 2. Weltkrieg Deutscher Panzer I ( Cabrio ) mit Besatzung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

>> Triebwagen SVT 137 155 Bauart Kruckenberg Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Reichsbahn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

AK WK2 / WW2 PANZER T-34 - PRAG MAI 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Kettenkrad Tarn Wintertarn Russland Demjansk Technik Krad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Panzer Beute T 34 Balkenkreuz Beutepanzer Stug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF CAMARAMAN 25TH BG WATTON PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED AIRFIELD PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

2WK orig Foto Panzer Tank I auf Ponton Transport Boote | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Foto - 2 : 8-Rad-Funk-Schützen-Panzer WH-111332 im Winter an der Ostfront 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

X6553 Foto LW LKW Graffiti Humor Soldatenhumor Karikatur Sprüche Anhänger SdKfz | eBay
X6552 Foto LW LKW Graffiti Humor Soldatenhumor Karikatur Sprüche Anhänger | eBay

1939


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Original Press Photo WW2 Sea Fortress Sgt Maj Manuel & searchlight 26.6.1942 | eBay

Kapitein Mainwaring and Sergeant Wilson


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Orig. Foto Beute Dampfer Belgien Schiff m. Tarn Camo vor DEN HELDER Holland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 US Navy K-class airship of Airship Patrol Squadron Z 2421 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

>> Triebwagen SVT 137 155 Bauart Kruckenberg Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn Reichsbahn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Foto WH Soldat Beute Panzer Tank Kennung Schriftzug Frankreich 1940 Gefecht #227 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

super WK2 Fotoalbum - 163 Aufnahmen+viel Technik...Panzer-Geschütze-Flugzeuge... | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 RAF Regiment - Fordson WOT 2 truck with Camo canvas tilt - photo 9cm by 6cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

Keep this up snautzer; this is awesome.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Press Photo WW2 Sea Fortress Sgt Maj Manuel & searchlight 26.6.1942 | eBay
> 
> Kapitein Mainwaring and Sergeant Wilson
> 
> View attachment 619331



"Dammit! Dropped my lighter..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

WW2: ROYAL NAVY THE DUKE OF YORK 'A NEW STUDY' OFFICIAL ADMIRALTY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6592 Foto WH französische Beute - LKW SdKfz Truck im deutschen Dienst | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto deutsche Beute JAGDTIGER in Soultz Frankreich 1944 Jagdpanzer StuG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

R859 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front Panzer III Werkstatt Ansicht Motor Getriebe ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

R850 Foto Wehrmacht Portrait Soldat Infanterie Stiefel boots Ausrüstung TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Artillerie Beobachter Zeppelin WW2 WK2 Krieg Ln.Abt.(H)mot.7 Foto Original 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

>>> 61 002 Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn Reichsbahn DR Henschel-Wegmann-Zug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

Foto mit LKW und tollen Tarnanstrich festgefahren in Finnland. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

1943 Press Photo Supplies to be dropped to Allied Fifth Army near Mignano, Italy | eBay

Food and medical supplies placed in droptank for supplies. Mignano


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Original Press Photo WW2 MPs visit No 554 AA Battery Harwich Searchight 24.3.43 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

T370 Foto Wehrmacht Balkan Front Ungarn Feld Flugplatz Flugzeug Bomge 500 kg ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

Foto Panhard Funk Schienenpanzerwagen in Russland Beute Rad Panzer Balkenkreuz ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

Foto, Getarntes Schiff, Zerstörer, Camo, Marine, TOP Foto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

Foto U Boot Torpedo mit Bemalung und Beschriftung " Jedem das Seine " U 58 (?) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

Foto U Boot Männer im Maschinenraum von U 234 ! Kdt. Johann Heinrich Fehler ! | eBay

German submarine U-234 - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Repro Farb Foto no Original Panzer Tank Charkow Charkiw Ukraine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

WK2 Foto Wehrmacht Beute LKW mit taktischem Zeichen WH-796606 5872 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2021)

Orig. Foto schwere Flak Geschütz Lafette Wagen in Kaserne WISMAR Mecklenburg | eBay


----------



## SaparotRob (May 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto schwere Flak Geschütz Lafette Wagen in Kaserne WISMAR Mecklenburg | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621584


Is this an 88?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

1941 Press Photo Armed boats patrols the vicinity of Singapore, World War II | eBay


----------



## SaparotRob (May 2, 2021)

It looks like that boat would capsize if it fired a "broadside".


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> It looks like that boat would capsize if it fired a "broadside".


If it takes on ammo it will sink like a brick.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2021)

Foto Rußland Artillerie Beobachter Ballon Fesselballon Balkenkreuz Luftwaffe 2WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Orig. Foto Hafenschutz Schiff m. Tarn in SAINT-VALERY-SUR-SOMME Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

Orig. Foto Hafenschutz Schiff m. Tarn in SAINT-VALERY-SUR-SOMME Frankreich 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 4, 2021)

Not as inspiring as a Higgins boat.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US View of Captured German SCHIENPANZERSPAHZUG Tank Train Car* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US View of Captured German SCHIENPANZERSPAHZUG Tank Train Cars* -1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Wehrmacht WW1 Panzer France. Orig Photo.. | eBay

75T FCM/Char 2C multi turret tank

Panzerserra Bunker- Military Scale Models in 1/35 scale: Char FCM 2C - Super-heavy French tank - case report.











AwardWinner Built 1:35 France 75T FCM/Char 2C MultiTurret Super Tank+Resin/PE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

0507) Foto Wehrmacht Männer Panzer Tank Besatzug Panzer Division . | eBay

Rommel


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Waffentransport mit der Draisine Tenginskaya Russland (N)50116 | eBay

Draisine = Railcar


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

*Captured 20mm Jap Anti Aircraft Gun* WWII Era American Photo US Soldier b7 | eBay
*Captured 20mm Jap Anti Aircraft Gun* WWII Era American Photo US Soldier b7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wehrmacht WW1 Panzer France. Orig Photo.. | eBay
> 
> 75T FCM/Char 2C multi turret tank
> 
> ...


75T FCM/Char 2C multi turret tank 2. Weltkrieg - Zerschossener französischer Panzer - Foto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Foto 1 Beute Panzerjäger Selbstfahrlafette Renault Schlepper Wappen 7.Pz. Div.? | eBay

THE daddy of all the Panzerjäger panzers


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Pressefoto 8,8 Flak Ostfront, 18 Abschussringe, Schneetarn, Camo, Rußland 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Foto 2WK Ukraine Odessa Одеса Flakabteilung 505 Fähre Geschütz 8,8cm Flak Soldat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Foto schwere Eisenbahngeschütze Mörser auf Drehscheibe Munitionskran Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Orig. Foto Panzer "Marder" Sd.Kfz.135 Schlepper pak40 Geschutz Lorraine TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Orig. Foto Panzer "Marder" Sd.Kfz.135 Schlepper pak40 Geschutz Lorraine TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Top Foto Eigenbau russische PAK auf SdKfz / Panzer in Afrika / DAK / Afrikakorps | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Orig. Foto Panzer "Marder" Sd.Kfz.135 Schlepper pak40 Geschutz Lorraine TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Orig. Foto Panzer "Marder" Sd.Kfz.135 Schlepper pak40 Geschutz in Osten TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

**RARE! US Soldier by M4 Artillery Prime Mover Tractor "TENN HELL CAT"!!!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

cWW2 a British Army Dodge ? Armoured Truck - I. W.M. photo 22 by 17cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2021)

Foto WKII Wehrmacht Soldaten Geschütz Stellung F1.50 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Lkw Opel Blitz 1939 Mercedes 3 Achser Funk Abt. Halle Rückmarsch Aus Janow Polen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

I hope you don't mind, snautzer, but I found this location. It's a sweet town in France. 




St Valery sur Somme ww2

The google view is slightly off since it's not photographed from the water, but you can see the building on the right bank, where the left bank wall juts into the river and the peak of the building on that bank matches with the google image. 




St Valery sur Somme

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

1944 Holland a Churchil ARVE Tank with Facine nr Oss - I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

1940s WWII CBI Army ENGR Ledo Road Photo bombed airplane factory Loi Wing, China | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

1944 Holland - British Anti Tank gun nr Nijmegen Bridge -I.W.M. photo 26 by 20cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Camo Tarnanstrich 1944 Sdkfz. Panzerspähwagen Schützenpanzer Invasionsfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Foto WK II General Manstein am Schreibtisch hohe Orden #47 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Orig. Foto Panzer IV Tank Pz.Rgt.5 in Truppenübungsplatz BERGEN b. Celle 1938 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)

and Panzer I ...


----------



## Glider (May 22, 2021)

I'm interested in the machine gun next to the 17pd, it looks like one of the pre war French guns. Who on earth was using those in 1944?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2021)

Glider said:


> I'm interested in the machine gun next to the 17pd, it looks like one of the pre war French guns. Who on earth was using those in 1944?


Hotchkiss machine gun - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2021)

WWII SERVICEMEN PAINT VOLTSWAGEN SCHWIMMWAGEN ORIGINAL IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2021)

P505 Panzer-Rgt.11 polnischer 7TP Beutepanzer mit weißen Balkenkreuz Beute TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Sd.Kfz. 7/1 Quad Flak Half Track Chantilly | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

Then and mow

WWII US GI Photo - Local Women Inspect Église Saint Maximin Church Bomb Damage | eBay
Bestand:Saint-Maximin (60), église St-Maximin, vue depuis le sud-ouest 2.jpg - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

Then and now

WWII US GI Photo - Overall View Of Rail Station & Restaurant Chantilly France | eBay
https://bonjourlafrance.com/travel/...ons/gare-de-chantilly-gouvieux-train-station/


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

ORIGINAL RARE WWII U.S. NAVY RADAR GUIDED BAT GLIDE BOMB SERVICE UNIT PHOTO LOT | eBay

ASM-N-2 Bat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Vintage 1932 Press Photo USS SARATOGA CV-3 Carrier with 100 Planes on Deck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Foto Rotes Kreuz Auto in Tarnfarbe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

A299 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Front AK Postkarte Panzer Spähwagen 8 Rad Funker ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Panzer Beutepanzer KW 1 Panzerkampfwagen 753 R Foto 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Panzer Beutepanzer KW 1 Panzerkampfwagen 753 R | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

1953) Foto LKW Laster Truck Beutefahrzeug Wehrmacht . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer Flak 88 mm Pk 18x24 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c2 orig.Japanese Army photo Camouflaged truck unit on country road | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c4 orig.Japanese Army photo Gunboat on Yangtze river Hankou China | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Glider (May 27, 2021)

Wrong War but interesting






Photo from Daily Mail via a news website


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

1940's Original World War 2 WW2 press photo Netherlands East Indies Army NEI | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Ships of the Japanese Navy during World War II (slv.vic.gov.au)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German Armored Car & JAGDPANZER HETZER Tank Destroyers* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German SCHWERER WEHMACHTSSCHLEPPER Half Track* -3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German SCHWERER WEHMACHTSSCHLEPPER Half Track* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

Press Photo 1941 MKII Matilda Tank on Exercise School Hill Findon Village Sussex | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

IIWK Foto AK Stapellauf des Flugzeugträgers GRAF ZEPPELIN 8.Dez. 1938 LUFTSCHIFF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer RSI Ansaldo P 40 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer Ansaldo Befhelpanzer 1942 M 75/18 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

2.WK Foto Panzer RSI Ansaldo M 42 105/24 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

D5/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER FIRING ZB30 MACHINE GUN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

E18 Foto Beute Panzer Tank T-34 mit Tarnanstrich camo Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

E14 Foto Beute Panzer Tank T-34 mit Tarnanstrich camo Balkenkreuz Hafthohlladung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Wehrmacht Westfront Luftwaffe Bomben mit Gruß Feldflughafen Photo Stuka ? siehe | eBay
Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Bomben mit Gruß Feldflughafen Photo Stuka ? siehe Scan Gebra | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO U 875 KDT T. PETERSEN DANZIGER BUCHT UNTERRICHT AM OBERDECK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 452 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

Captured U-boat Type XXVIIB Seehund WWII German Midget Submarine Being Examined | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

WW2 USAAF RACKHEATH AIR FIELD FROM THE AIR 467TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO E8 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

ORIG WW2 TRAXCAVATOR CABLE LIFT CATERPILLAR DOZER PHOTO - 112th NCB SEABEES 1944 | eBay

112 th NCB 1944 SeaBee

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN PANZER DIVISIONAL BADGE PAINTED ON SIDE OF TANK | eBay

31st Panzer Regiment, 5th Panzer Division


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN PANZER TANK OF 21ST PANZER DIVISION NORTH AFRICA | eBay

21st Panzer Division (Wehrmacht) - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN PANZER TANK ADVANCES INTO COMBAT - RUSSIA? | eBay

Panzer Lehr Division - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Panzer einer Spezialeinheit im Kaukasus - Russland - Panzer - Wehrmacht - Foto | eBay

Marder 1


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

Operation Totalize, Falasise gap


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

Foto/Photo 245,Panzer,Tank, WW2, T-34, Beute, Ostfront, Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

WWII 1945 US Navy 41st CB Seabees Guam 4x5 Photo #3 covered Landing Craft NOB194 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

2 WK Foto V-2 Rakete | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

WW2 German portable Flamethrower - Model 42 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

1944 Normandy - Arromanches- Mulbery harbour landing - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

U-BOOT-WAFFE VERSUCHS-UBOOT DRAKEN MIT AUSGEBAUTEN SCHNORCHEL VON U 3503 CA.1948 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F47 Foto 4 Panzer Abt. Rgt Schützenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz. 250 Ostfront Winter 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tank StuG Sturmgeschütz Soldaten . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F9 Foto Selbstfahrlafette IV A StuG Jagdpanzer Dicker Max mit Kennung Wappen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F37 Foto WH Panzerhaubitze Hummel Selbstfahrlafette 150 mm Haubitze Kennung O | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F39 Foto WH Panzerhaubitze Hummel Selbstfahrlafette 150 mm Haubitze Kennung P | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F4 Foto 7 Panzer 2 Panzerjäger Marder III Probefahrt mit Gasantrieb 1943 | eBay

Notice gas tanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

F12 Foto 6 Panzer 2 Panzerjäger Marder III Probefahrt mit Gasantrieb 1943 | eBay
F13 Foto 5 Panzer 2 Panzerjäger Marder III Probefahrt mit Gasantrieb 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

K60 Foto deutscher Panzer Spähpanzer 8 - Rad SdKfz 232 Funk Rahmenantenne | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Ballonbeobachtung. Orig-Pressephoto von 1943 | eBay

very late for observer balloon











Ballon beobachtung


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

Foto WK II russischer Panzerzug im Bahnhof Русский бронепоезд на станции Во E1.5 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

2 x Foto, Wk2, Maiden bei einer Demonstration und im Camo Pkw (N)50154 | eBay

notice jerry can


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Foto: Panzer aus Italien mit Wahnsinns-Tarnanstrich auf Flugplatz Oroito ? 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Foto 3,7 cm Flak 36 auf Halbkette Ford -Maultier- teilgepanzert Anhänger Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Mit Teerpappe abgedeckter Munitionsstapel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto Österreich ADM Mulus Panzer Tankette (1090) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

C20 Foto deut. Panzer Zug mit eingebautem Beute Tank Somua mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie C20 Foto deut. Panzer Zug mit eingebautem Beute Tank Somua mit Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

C13 Foto Lok Panzer Zug Eisenbahnzug Panzerturm Geschütz mit toller Tarnung camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie C13 Foto Lok Panzer Zug Eisenbahnzug Panzerturm Geschütz mit toller Tarnung camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Altes original Foto / Negativ deutscher Panzer Sturmpanzer BISON 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes original Foto / Negativ deutscher Panzer Sturmpanzer BISON 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

C60 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 39 WH Krad Abt. Panzer Tank C7P 7TP-Fahrgestell | eBay


Entdecken Sie C60 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 39 WH Krad Abt. Panzer Tank C7P 7TP-Fahrgestell in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

C33 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 1939 WH Krad Abt. polnischer Panzer Tank | eBay


Entdecken Sie C33 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 1939 WH Krad Abt. polnischer Panzer Tank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII 1940s USS Essex CV-9 aircraft carrier US Navy official 4x5 Photo #8 planes | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII 1940s USS Essex CV-9 aircraft carrier US Navy official 4x5 Photo #10 | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Navy Battleships Training Exercise b1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Navy Battleships Training Exercise b1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

X6905 Foto LW LKW SdKfz Truck Tarnfarbe Camofauge | eBay


Entdecken Sie X6905 Foto LW LKW SdKfz Truck Tarnfarbe Camofauge in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto russische Beute Panzer T-26 Tank in Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto russische Beute Panzer T-26 Tank in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Overall View Of Control Tower w/ Sign Bhamo Burma Myanmar | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to Lt. Colonel William W. Hieble M.D. He was with the 5332nd Headquarters Brigade "Mars Task Force".



www.ebay.com





Bhamo control tower Bhamo Airport - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

Fairchild WW2 1941 F-71 Magnifying Stereoscope | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fairchild WW2 1941 F-71 Magnifying Stereoscope at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jun 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> C33 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 1939 WH Krad Abt. polnischer Panzer Tank | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie C33 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg Sept. 1939 WH Krad Abt. polnischer Panzer Tank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


It's a TKS, sure not 20 mm version!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)

Actually it it is not the TKS tankiette but the TK-3 one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WW2 Little Ships Off Dunkirk Evacuation Large IWM Photo, BZ857 | eBay


Original imperial war museum photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

F005892 H. M. S. Campania. Ship Festival of Britain. 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F005892 H. M. S. Campania. Ship Festival of Britain. 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













HMS Campania (D48) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

Orig. Foto Beute Panzerzug Tarn Polen oder Frankreich Eisenbahn | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig. Foto Beute Panzerzug Tarn Polen oder Frankreich Eisenbahn bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





camo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

großes Foto des Mörsers Thor mit Munitionspanzer | eBay


Entdecken Sie großes Foto des Mörsers Thor mit Munitionspanzer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

Foto-Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff mit Tarnmuster im Hafen mit Burg Festung 2 WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Kriegsmarine Panzerschiff mit Tarnmuster im Hafen mit Burg Festung 2 WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

Russland ungarischer Panzer Spähwagen Funk-Version mit Rahmenantenne WK II | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Russland ungarischer Panzer Spähwagen Funk-Version mit Rahmenantenne WK II bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

Foto.-Bilderdienst: Luftwaffe Bombe V-1 -13.8.1944 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto.-Bilderdienst: Luftwaffe Bombe V-1 -13.8.1944 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto.-Bilderdienst: Luftwaffe Bombe V-1 -13.8.1944 | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto.-Bilderdienst: Luftwaffe Bombe V-1 -13.8.1944 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Did they pay royalties to Grumman for the stow-wing?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Did they pay royalties to Grumman for the stow-wing?


Yes, see Post WWII US AAF Photo - Captured German V-2 Rocket in US Markings - Eglin Field | eBay









Republic/Ford JB-2 Loon (V-1 Buzz Bomb)


The JB-2 was a U.S.-made copy of the famous German V-1 surface-to-surface, pilotless flying bomb first used against England in June 1944. The Republic Aviation Corp. built the airframe for the JB-2



www.nationalmuseum.af.mil

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

ORIGINAL VINTAGE GERMAN WW2 PHOTOGRAPH soldier group wearing cammo smocks | eBay


ORIGINAL PERIOD WW2 ITEM. 100% ORIGINAL. ==========================================================.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Foto, WK2, Bessarabien, Blick in das Rohr e.Rumänischen Batterie, 1941, 5026-888 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK2, Bessarabien, Blick in das Rohr e.Rumänischen Batterie, 1941, 5026-888 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #1 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #1 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #2 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #2 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #3 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #3 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #4 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #4 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #5 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #5 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #6 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #6 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #7 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #7 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #8 - Large Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bomb Group Photo Map Of Bombing Missions #8 - Large Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










389th Bomb Group | American Air Museum in Britain







www.americanairmuseum.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

WW2 German 10cm Morter in action with crew in pit -I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm | eBay


WW2 German 10cm Morter in action with crew in pit -I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are photographs not scans...



www.ebay.com












WW2 an abandoned German Morter pit & weapons -I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm | eBay


WW2 an abandoned German Morter pit & weapons -I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are photographs not scans most...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

WW2 a German Mercedes Armoured L4500 lorry - I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm | eBay


WW2 a German Mercedes Armoured L4500 lorry - I.W.M. photo 22 by 16cm one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are photographs not scans most...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten im CH Skoda Panzerwagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten im CH Skoda Panzerwagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> State Library Victoria - Ships of the Japanese Navy during World War II (slv.vic.gov.au)



The Kaga after its 1935 refit with extended deck. Kaga was dive-bombed during Midway, being later sunk by Japanese destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Normandy - Arromanches- Mulbery harbour landing - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay



75 years later...




Europe 36

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

WWII Photo US German Tank Panzer Panther Armor Ko’d Captured Album Picture - A | eBay


<body><p>WWII Photo US German Tank Panzer Panther Armor Ko’d Captured Album Picture - A</p><br /><p>Condition is "Used" as shown, crease on left side</p><br /><p>Shipped with USPS First Class.</p></body>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Foto französischer Hotchkiss Panzer mit Beute Balkenkreuz ! Panzer Reg. 201 ! | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto französischer Hotchkiss Panzer mit Beute Balkenkreuz ! Panzer Reg. 201 ! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Foto französischer Char B 1 Beute Panzer mit deutscher Beschriftung ACHTUNG ! | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto französischer Char B 1 Beute Panzer mit deutscher Beschriftung ACHTUNG ! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto französischer Char B 1 Beute Panzer mit deutscher Beschriftung ACHTUNG ! | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto französischer Char B 1 Beute Panzer mit deutscher Beschriftung ACHTUNG ! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Foto Panzerjäger Grenadiere Panzerschreck RPzB 54 lang Camo Einweisung Ostfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzerjäger Grenadiere Panzerschreck RPzB 54 lang Camo Einweisung Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





27-11-44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fotos Panzerjäger 2.Pz Division DR 5 cm Pak 1t Demag Halbkette Osfront 1941 Tarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotos Panzerjäger 2.Pz Division DR 5 cm Pak 1t Demag Halbkette Osfront 1941 Tarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













7.5 cm Pak 40 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Panzerjäger Grenadiere Panzerschreck RPzB 54 lang Camo Einweisung Ostfront | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Panzerjäger Grenadiere Panzerschreck RPzB 54 lang Camo Einweisung Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


It is what I think is written in letter:



> during a break [Kampf pausen] at the frontline [fronten] , Company Commander [Der Kompanie fuhrer] teaches his troops how to use a Panzerschreck!



I hope I get a B at least!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Carl Emmermann - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












German submarine U-172 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Besatzungsmitglieder an Deck ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Besatzungsmitglieder an Deck ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Turm Mailing ! Kdt. Emmermann ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Turm Mailing ! Kdt. Emmermann ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann im Turm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann im Turm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Matrosen an Deck ! Kdt. Emmermann | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Matrosen an Deck ! Kdt. Emmermann in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 Kommandant Kptl. Carl Emmermann ! 26 Schiffe versenkt ! ! ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 Kommandant Kptl. Carl Emmermann ! 26 Schiffe versenkt ! ! ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 Bordkanone bemalt mit versenktem amerikanischen Tanker Motorex | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 Bordkanone bemalt mit versenktem amerikanischen Tanker Motorex in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Wachoffiziere mit Ferngläsern ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Wachoffiziere mit Ferngläsern ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto U Boot U 172 Indienststellung Werft Bremen 1941 Kdt. Carl Emmermann ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 172 Indienststellung Werft Bremen 1941 Kdt. Carl Emmermann ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Foto U Boot U 172 nach erfolgreicher Feindfahrt zurück ! Turm Mailing ! Wimpel ! | eBay
[URL]='https://www.ebay.de/itm/313582592496?hash=item4902faa1f0cRUAAOSwzm9g2MH6'[/URL]
Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 Taucher mit Kleintauchgerät ! Kommandant Carl Emmermann ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Kdt. Carl Emmermann und I. WO ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 nach erfolgreicher Feindfahrt zurück im Stützpunkt ! Emmermann | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Wachoffiziere mit Fernglas ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Amerik. Tanker Motorex auf Rohr ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Torpedo Übernahme auf See ! | eBay

[URL='https://www.ebay.de/itm/363449445539?hash=item549f466ca3:g:tywAAOSwfWpg2MIt']Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! In der Zentrale am Tiefenruder ! | eBay[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Frachter sinkt nach Torpedierung | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik Mann über Bord ! Rettung auf See ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 nach erfolgreicher Feindfahrt zurück ! Kdt. Carl Emmermann ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! MP 40 Schildkröte Fernglas ... ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 Besatzungsmitglieder angetreten ! Kdt. Carl Emmermann ... ! | eBay

Foto U Boot U 172 auf Feindfahrt im Atlantik ! Frachter sinkt nach Torpedierung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

more about U-172 and Her Commander:






The Type IXC U-boat U-172 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




uboat.net










Korvettenkapitän Carl Emmermann - German U-boat Commanders of WWII - The Men of the Kriegsmarine - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Original. Foto 1.Republik- Soldaten in Transportfahrzeug-Puch | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original. Foto 1.Republik- Soldaten in Transportfahrzeug-Puch in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Original. Foto 1.Republik- Soldaten in Transportfahrzeug-Puch -Beiwagenmotorrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original. Foto 1.Republik- Soldaten in Transportfahrzeug-Puch -Beiwagenmotorrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Duitsland - Very Rare - official Facsimiles of Germany Unconditional Surrender Documents - Donitz - 1945


Rare official facsimiles of the very historical documents related to the unconditional surrender of Germany (i.e. signed by Donitz). The booklet includes facsimiles of all of the major documents of Germany's unconditional surrender. This official 1945-dated publication for official use is almost...




www.catawiki.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Foto Panzer Tank Selbstfahrlafette Kanone Beute ? K3773 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzer Tank Selbstfahrlafette Kanone Beute ? K3773 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Sturer Emil - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WORLD WAR: TANKS IN THE JUNGLE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: TANKS IN THE JUNGLE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

GERMAN TANK: B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON. REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GERMAN TANK: B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON. REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Möbelwagen - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

WWII US Photo - 389th Bombardment Group B-24 Bombers Over Berlin Germany #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Photo - 389th Bombardment Group B-24 Bombers Over Berlin Germany #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










8th Air Force 252 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





2nd Air Division: A combined force of 209 B-24s from: 44BG; 93BG; *389BG*; 392BG;445BG; 446BG;448G; 453BG; and 458BG are despatched to bomb Berlin/Erkner. 150 are effective on Berlin/Erkner; and 33 divert to bomb Berlin City as a Target of Opportunity (TO). 9 aircraft Failed to Return (FTR) - 40KIA 49POW(1DIC) 2RTD (rescued by ASR). 4 aircraft with battle damage are Damaged Beyond Repair (DRB) in crash landings upon return - 10RTD. 77 aircraft are damaged (apportioned). 1 airman is KIA another 7 are WIA in returning aircraft. There are no other losses or casulaties.



Search results for query: 389th


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

WWII 1943 USS Iowa BB-61 Battleship US Navy Official 4x5 Photo # 5 40mm gun | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1943 USS Iowa BB-61 Battleship US Navy Official 4x5 Photo # 5 40mm gun at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Third Reich, German officers, soldiers, WW2 6 x 4 photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Third Reich, German officers, soldiers, WW2 6 x 4 photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sd.Kfz.232


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

WWII photo Padded German "Jagdpanther" in the area of Reichswald a86 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photo Padded German "Jagdpanther" in the area of Reichswald a86 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

WWII photo Padded German "Jagdpanther" in the area of Reichswald. Canadi a87 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII photo Padded German "Jagdpanther" in the area of Reichswald. Canadi a87 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

E55 Foto Flak Rgt HG Sd.Kfz. 10/5 2cm Flak 38 Panzerplatten Endkampf 45 im Reich | eBay


Entdecken Sie E55 Foto Flak Rgt HG Sd.Kfz. 10/5 2cm Flak 38 Panzerplatten Endkampf 45 im Reich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

B5 Foto Flak Rgt HG Sd.Kfz. 10/5 2cm Flak 38 Panzerplatten Endkampf 45 im Reich | eBay


Entdecken Sie B5 Foto Flak Rgt HG Sd.Kfz. 10/5 2cm Flak 38 Panzerplatten Endkampf 45 im Reich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

G4 Foto Panzer V Panther Pz.Rgt. 27 der 19. Pz Div. 1944 Zimmerit camo Treffer | eBay


Entdecken Sie G4 Foto Panzer V Panther Pz.Rgt. 27 der 19. Pz Div. 1944 Zimmerit camo Treffer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Zimmerit - Wikipedia Panther


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

12) Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tank Männer Tiger Besatzung Kampfpanzer . | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 12) Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tank Männer Tiger Besatzung Kampfpanzer . bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nice job on the tactical markings. Panzer 4 i think


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT | eBay


Original WWII era press photograph. I will not mark it as a gift or lower the declared amount on the custom forms. I’ll be happy to answer you. I speak English & French. our location. Don't forget to check my other insignia and patches for sale.



www.ebay.com





Becky


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN CANNON EXPLOSION FIRING PACIFIC | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN CANNON EXPLOSION FIRING PACIFIC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT PACIFIC | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT PACIFIC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USCG COAST GUARD SHIP NAVIGATING CONVOY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN USCG COAST GUARD SHIP NAVIGATING CONVOY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT PACIFIC | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8X10 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PHOTO US NAVY USN TALKER HELMET ANTI AIRCRAFT PACIFIC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

2 WK Foto Sowjetische Panzer | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Sowjetische Panzer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





PzKpfw IV

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

Orig Foto Marine Artillerie MAA schwerer Hoch BUNKER LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien RRR | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig Foto Marine Artillerie MAA schwerer Hoch BUNKER LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien RRR bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Orig Foto Kameraden Marine Artillerie MAA auf Hoch Bunker LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig Foto Kameraden Marine Artillerie MAA auf Hoch Bunker LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Orig Foto Marine Artillerie MAA Schwerer Hoch BUNKER LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien - RRR | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig Foto Marine Artillerie MAA Schwerer Hoch BUNKER LSB CAMO Tarn Belgien - RRR bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE168 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE168 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE167 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE167 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE164 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldat Panzer SdKfz 251 Schützenpanzer BE164 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

USS West Virginia Battleship (BB-48) 1945 Camouflage WWII Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USS West Virginia Battleship (BB-48) 1945 Camouflage WWII Type 1 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





notice tent aft ship providing shade

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

1941 WWII German Panzer Tank & Commander in Action Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 WWII German Panzer Tank & Commander in Action Type 1 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerkampfwagen III PzKpfw. III Panzer III 31-03-41

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

RAF WWII ORIGINAL PHOTO, TARGET INDICATOR FALLING ON KOMOTAU CHOMUTOV CZECH REP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF WWII ORIGINAL PHOTO, TARGET INDICATOR FALLING ON KOMOTAU CHOMUTOV CZECH REP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





18/19 April 1945, showing a total of 114 Avro Lancasters from six squadrons of the Group undertaking a raid on the railway yards. Destroyed the target

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL BRITISH PRESS PHOTO AMERICAN M4 SHERMAN ALLIED ITALY AXIS GERMAN | eBay


WW2 100% PRE-MAY 1945 ORIGINAL BRITISH PRESS PHOTO AMERICAN M4 SHERMAN ALLIED FIFTH ARMY ADVANCING IN ITALY AGAINST AXIS GERMAN FORCES NEAR THE GARILIANO LINE TOWARDS ROME. EX BRIAN L DAVIS COLLECTION.APPROX. SIZE IS 24,5X18 CM.



www.ebay.com





Rare version of the Sherman: The M4 Jesus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rare version of the Sherman: The M4 Jesus.



"What am I to you, oh Lord and Saviour...?"




Europe 33

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

Let's see you try that with PzKpfw VI.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Let's see you try that with PzKpfw VI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

You've won this round Snautzer but I'll be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)

If I were you... I would stay at home...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII AAF Photo JAPANESE BATTLESHIP HYUGA SUNK in HIROSHIMA BAY JAPAN 45 | eBay
Original WWII AAF Photo JAPANESE BATTLESHIP HYUGA SUNK in HIROSHIMA BAY JAPAN 46 | eBay
Original WWII AAF Photo JAPANESE BATTLESHIP HYUGA SUNK in HIROSHIMA BAY JAPAN 47 | eBay
Original WWII AAF Photo JAPANESE BATTLESHIP HYUGA SUNK in HIROSHIMA BAY JAPAN 48 | eBay









Japanese battleship Hyūga - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2021)

I find these photos morbidly fascinating.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- US View of Captured German HENSCHEL Radio Truck/ AMBULANCE* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US View of Captured German HENSCHEL Radio Truck/ AMBULANCE* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- US View of Captured German Sd.Kfz. SONDERKRAFTFAHRZEUG Half Track* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US View of Captured German Sd.Kfz. SONDERKRAFTFAHRZEUG Half Track* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- 6th Armored Division- US GIs posed w/ HOWITZER M8 Tank & PATCHES* | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 6th Armored Divisoin and was attached to the 68th Tank Battalion.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- 6th Armored Division- US GIs & American RED CROSS CLUBMOBILE* -2 | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 6th Armored Divisoin and was either attached to the 50th Armored Infantry BN or the 231st Armored Field Artillery BN.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

1930s Czech Kolben Danek LTL-H Tank as Swiss M 38 Tank - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930s Czech Kolben Danek LTL-H Tank as Swiss M 38 Tank - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto/Photo 559,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger + Bergepanther in Sanok-Polen, K-Werk | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto/Photo 559,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Tiger + Bergepanther in Sanok-Polen, K-Werk bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Tiger Turm 145

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Maus | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Maus bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerkampfwagen VIII Maus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Maus | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Maus bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerkampfwagen VIII Maus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto, 8. Panzer Division, Kradmelder, Krad mit Enduro Auspuff, a (N)50174 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto, 8. Panzer Division, Kradmelder, Krad mit Enduro Auspuff, a (N)50174 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fishtail

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto, 8. Panzer Division, Kradmelder, Krad mit Enduro Auspuff, Kirn (N)50174 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto, 8. Panzer Division, Kradmelder, Krad mit Enduro Auspuff, Kirn (N)50174 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fishtail

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto, WK2, 6./A.R.193, tschesch. LT-38 Turmnummer 36, Gostilizzy 1941 5026-898 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto, WK2, 6./A.R.193, tschesch. LT-38 Turmnummer 36, Gostilizzy 1941 5026-898 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2021)

Foto, WK2, 6./A.R.193, tschesch. LT-38, Turmnummer 36, Gostilizzy 1941 5026-898 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto, WK2, 6./A.R.193, tschesch. LT-38, Turmnummer 36, Gostilizzy 1941 5026-898 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

E2/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE FLAK CREW IN NORMANDY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E2/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE FLAK CREW IN NORMANDY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





88





8.8 cm Flak 18/36/37/41

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN MORTAR GUN CREW IN ACTION IN GERMANY 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN MORTAR GUN CREW IN ACTION IN GERMANY 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

Light Japanese Tank Used For Training US Troops - WW2 Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Light Japanese Tank Used For Training US Troops - WW2 Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Type 95 Ha-Go light tank under new management ( first time i have seen a Japanese tank used by the USA )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

1943 Press Photo the French battleship RICHELIEU in New York harbor, WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Press Photo the French battleship RICHELIEU in New York harbor, WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

Foto U Boot U 96 "Das Boot !" Kdt. Heinrich Lehmann Willenbrock Mailing Nazaire | eBay
34 Fotos U Boot Matrosen Besatzung U 96 "Das Boot" La Rochelle 1943 Baden Nude | eBay









U 96 (Kriegsmarine) - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

Foto U Boot U 141 Turm Mailing " Iwan der Schreckliche ! " Kdt. Jürgen Krüger ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 141 Turm Mailing " Iwan der Schreckliche ! " Kdt. Jürgen Krüger ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

1941 Press Photo Anti-aircraft positions surround London, England in WWII | eBay


This is an original press photo. World War II - Great Britain (Gen.) - London - As Britain's gun foundries work at top speed turning out huge railway and anti-aircraft guns, the circle of steel now surrounding London, nucleus of the British empire, grows more and more impenetrable.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2021)

I think this is the first time I've seen a picture of British AAA batteries.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Orig. Foto Flak Geschütz Stellung Flak.Rgt.14 am Küste BURGAS Bulgarien 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flak Geschütz Stellung Flak.Rgt.14 am Küste BURGAS Bulgarien 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1930s Czech Kolben Danek LTL-H Tank as Swiss M 38 Tank - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930s Czech Kolben Danek LTL-H Tank as Swiss M 38 Tank - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


My Favorite one 😍😍😍


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Foto Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand / Elefant Sd.Kfz.184 Ostfront Orel Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand / Elefant Sd.Kfz.184 Ostfront Orel Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Foto Marder Panzerjäger Panzer der Wehrmacht abgeplant auf Eisenbahn verladen ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Marder Panzerjäger Panzer der Wehrmacht abgeplant auf Eisenbahn verladen ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Foto Maschinengewehr Panzer I der Wehrmacht auf dem TrÜbPl in Bergen Belsen 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Maschinengewehr Panzer I der Wehrmacht auf dem TrÜbPl in Bergen Belsen 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Foto PK WKII GLT Bayerlein Spezialfahrzeug Moritz Soldaten Wüste Libyen F1.75 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PK WKII GLT Bayerlein Spezialfahrzeug Moritz Soldaten Wüste Libyen F1.75 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





AEC Dorchester Mammut

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

F002816 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002816 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2021)

WORLD WAR ARTILLERY: FLAK 37 FIELD GUN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR ARTILLERY: FLAK 37 FIELD GUN B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





First to me




Fi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

WW2 1941 North Africa German Tank in Desert 3.3x2.3" Orig Photo | eBay


Photo from an album compiled by an RAF Flying Officer during WW2.



www.ebay.com





Mathilda 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)

It is not the Matilda II light tank but the Vickers-Armstrong Valentine one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

original Foto Flak Fähre 423 Vierlingsflak Brückenkopf | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Foto Flak Fähre 423 Vierlingsflak Brückenkopf in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

Foto Flughafen Guernsey | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flughafen Guernsey in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Nr.42006 Foto 2,Wk Panzer tank 7 x 10 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr.42006 Foto 2,Wk Panzer tank 7 x 10 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

1208) Foto Panzer Tank Jagdpanzer Kennung Wehrmacht . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1208) Foto Panzer Tank Jagdpanzer Kennung Wehrmacht . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : WH-Rot-Kreuz-Militär-Fahrzeuge auf Eisenbahn verladen in Sarajewo im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : WH-Rot-Kreuz-Militär-Fahrzeuge auf Eisenbahn verladen in Sarajewo im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





red cross


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foto : 2 seltene Panzer Typ IV mit Sturmleiter-Sonder-Aufbau im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : 2 seltene Panzer Typ IV mit Sturmleiter-Sonder-Aufbau im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bridge layers , rare


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Panzer Tank Südrussland Wolgograd Sta | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Panzer Tank Südrussland Wolgograd Sta in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





colour panzer3 Sd.Kfz. 141.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Panzer Tank Südrussland Wolgograd Sta | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Panzer Tank Südrussland Wolgograd Sta in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





colour T-34


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Südrussland Wolgograd Stalingrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Foto: Deut.Kriegsschiff mit vielen Seeminen in einem Hafen in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Deut.Kriegsschiff mit vielen Seeminen in einem Hafen in Frankreich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Foto: Deut.Kriegsschiffe mit Tarn-Anstrich in einem Hafen in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Deut.Kriegsschiffe mit Tarn-Anstrich in einem Hafen in Frankreich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

1944 Press Photo Japanese carrier before it was attacked and sunk near Luzon. | eBay


This is an original press photo. This Japanese light carrier of the Zuiho class is maneuvering violently to avoid the vicious, hard pushed attacks of Curtiss Helldivers, Grumman Avengers and Hellcats of the US Pacific Fleet, but she didn't succeed.



www.ebay.com













List of sunken aircraft carriers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH AMERICAN TROOPS TALK UNDER TO ROCKET LAUNCHER TUBES ON TANK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH AMERICAN TROOPS TALK UNDER TO ROCKET LAUNCHER TUBES ON TANK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





T34 Calliope


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN GUNNERS LOAD SHELLS INTO ROCKET LAUNCHER ON TANK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN GUNNERS LOAD SHELLS INTO ROCKET LAUNCHER ON TANK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





T34 Calliope


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN TROOPS LOAD ROCKET LAUNCHER ONTO TANK IN 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN TROOPS LOAD ROCKET LAUNCHER ONTO TANK IN 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





T34 Calliope

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

2 WK Foto Jägdpanzer IV Wehrmacht


2 WK Foto Jägdpanzer IV Wehrmacht in Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945, Fotos, Briefe & Postkarten, Fotos | eBay



www.ebay.de





Sd.Kfz.162/1 Jägdpanzer IV L/70


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

MD564 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer Kaserne TOP Technik Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie MD564 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer Kaserne TOP Technik Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

MD565 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer Kaserne TOP Technik Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie MD565 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Panther Emblem Nummer Kaserne TOP Technik Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

MD633 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Werkstatt Inst schwere Halbkette Winter TARN ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie MD633 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Werkstatt Inst schwere Halbkette Winter TARN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

MD632 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Winter Tarn camo Russland Front TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie MD632 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Tiger Winter Tarn camo Russland Front TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

1942 USAAF Car Dox Airplane Crash Truck Wright Patterson Field Original Photo | eBay


News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission. They can range from atrocious to superb and everywhere in between.



www.ebay.com





Mack chassis , carbon dioxide


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

1942 Japanese Sink Aircraft Carrier USS Wasp in Solomons Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Japanese Sink Aircraft Carrier USS Wasp in Solomons Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





USS Wasp carrier


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo 545th Ordnance GIs On US Captured German Tiger II Tank Châlons | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo 545th Ordnance GIs On US Captured German Tiger II Tank Châlons at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerkampfwagen Tiger Ausf. B; Sd.Kfz. 182 Chalons France


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

H34 Foto Sd Kfz 9 mit 8,8 cm Flak Anti Tank Hunter Bunkerknacker top Panzerung | eBay


Entdecken Sie H34 Foto Sd Kfz 9 mit 8,8 cm Flak Anti Tank Hunter Bunkerknacker top Panzerung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




E15 Foto Sd Kfz 9 mit 8,8 cm Flak Anti Tank Hunter Bunkerknacker top Panzerung | eBay
A47 Foto Sd Kfz 9 mit 8,8 cm Flak Anti Tank Hunter Bunkerknacker top Panzerung | eBay

Sd Kfz 9 mit 8,8 cm Flak


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W320 TOP Foto Flammpanzer II Flamingo TOP Details Panzerkampfwagen II ( FLAMM) | eBay


Entdecken Sie W320 TOP Foto Flammpanzer II Flamingo TOP Details Panzerkampfwagen II ( FLAMM) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Flammpanzer II Flamingo !rare!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W324 TOP Foto Panzerkampfwagen IV mit Zusatzpanzerung Seitenschürze Turmschürzen | eBay


Entdecken Sie W324 TOP Foto Panzerkampfwagen IV mit Zusatzpanzerung Seitenschürze Turmschürzen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W279 Foto Wolchow 1942 Vormarsch Schlamm Steyr 640 LKW Kfz.31 SANKA KOFFER TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W279 Foto Wolchow 1942 Vormarsch Schlamm Steyr 640 LKW Kfz.31 SANKA KOFFER TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wolchow 1942 Vormarsch Schlamm Steyr 640 LKW Kfz.31


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W280 Foto Sturmgeschütz STUG III als Schlepper ZUGMASCHINE an der Front SFL TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W280 Foto Sturmgeschütz STUG III als Schlepper ZUGMASCHINE an der Front SFL TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W277 Foto Panzerkampfwagen III Turmwechsel Turm-Nummer 246 Panzergruppe Kleist | eBay


Entdecken Sie W277 Foto Panzerkampfwagen III Turmwechsel Turm-Nummer 246 Panzergruppe Kleist in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerkampfwagen III Turmwechsel Turm-Nummer 246 Panzergruppe Kleist


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, 8 Rad Spähpanzer der Wehrmacht mit Funkantenne (N)50202 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, 8 Rad Spähpanzer der Wehrmacht mit Funkantenne (N)50202 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W308 Foto Polen SdKfz 6.Tonner Zugkraftwagen Halbkette mit 3,7cm FLAK Aufbau TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W308 Foto Polen SdKfz 6.Tonner Zugkraftwagen Halbkette mit 3,7cm FLAK Aufbau TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



I see Guernsey Airport hasn't changed much...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I see Guernsey Airport hasn't changed much...


I do hope they changed management since this picture.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

1944 Normandy knocked out Panther at Tilly sur Seulles -I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


1944 Normandy a knocked out Panther Tank at Tilly sur Seulles -I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm 19.6.1944 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are...



www.ebay.com





Panther Ausf.A of the I./Panzer-Lehr-Regiment 130

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

K216 Foto Afrika englischer Beute LKW Truck SdKfz DRK Sanitäter Afrikakorps | eBay


Entdecken Sie K216 Foto Afrika englischer Beute LKW Truck SdKfz DRK Sanitäter Afrikakorps in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ambulance


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

K217 Foto Afrika englischer Beute LKW Truck SdKfz DRK Sanitäter Afrikakorps | eBay


Entdecken Sie K217 Foto Afrika englischer Beute LKW Truck SdKfz DRK Sanitäter Afrikakorps in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ambulance


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Krupp Protze (N)50204 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Krupp Protze (N)50204 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de






Kfz70


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

W355 Foto Luftwaffe Fallschirmjäger NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 mit 2cm FLAK Geschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie W355 Foto Luftwaffe Fallschirmjäger NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 mit 2cm FLAK Geschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sdkfz2 NSU Kettenkrad HK101


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

W356 Foto NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 Kennung der Panzer-Jäger-Abteilung 49 TOP MOTIV | eBay


Entdecken Sie W356 Foto NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 Kennung der Panzer-Jäger-Abteilung 49 TOP MOTIV in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de





Sdkfz2 NSU Kettenkrad HK101


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

W353 Foto Russland USA russischer Panzer Medium Tank M3 Lee Grant lend&lease TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W353 Foto Russland USA russischer Panzer Medium Tank M3 Lee Grant lend&lease TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Notice slogan front


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

W340 Stoewer Typ 40 Kübelwagen Zwillings-MG Maschinengewehr Lafetten Aufbau gun | eBay


Entdecken Sie W340 Stoewer Typ 40 Kübelwagen Zwillings-MG Maschinengewehr Lafetten Aufbau gun in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kübelwagen, Stoewer, Typ 40, Kfz15


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Panzergeneral Guderian Foto Sdkfz Caesar Casar Picture Panzer Tank Wehrmacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzergeneral Guderian Foto Sdkfz Caesar Casar Picture Panzer Tank Wehrmacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SdKfz251-3 half-track


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Omnibus Magirus der Wehrmacht (N)50203 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Omnibus Magirus der Wehrmacht (N)50203 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

(i33) Russland 1941 Zug Eisenbahn Wagon Panzerzug Tank Geschütz Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie (i33) Russland 1941 Zug Eisenbahn Wagon Panzerzug Tank Geschütz Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





T-34 turret


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

(i32) Russland 1941 Zug Eisenbahn Wagon Panzerzug Tank Geschütz Beute Soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie (i32) Russland 1941 Zug Eisenbahn Wagon Panzerzug Tank Geschütz Beute Soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





T-34 turret


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

(i26) Russland 1941 Hütte Gehöft Lager Stellung Radar Würzburg Orel Soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie (i26) Russland 1941 Hütte Gehöft Lager Stellung Radar Würzburg Orel Soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> W353 Foto Russland USA russischer Panzer Medium Tank M3 Lee Grant lend&lease TOP | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie W353 Foto Russland USA russischer Panzer Medium Tank M3 Lee Grant lend&lease TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Yep the slogan says - "Oтомстим за замученных советских людей" - We will avenge the tortured Soviet people.

There is more shots of the tank ...













the source: Engines of the Red Army in WW2

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, mittelschwere Flak auf Sonder Kfz (N)50203 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, mittelschwere Flak auf Sonder Kfz (N)50203 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

1942 USAAF Power Turret Target Range Langley Field Virginia Original News Photo | eBay


Photo shows: speeding plane target (white speck in background) had lead poured through it by gunners. Speed of the target, its course and size, are calculated to resemble enemy plane in action at that distance.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

2 WK 1945 V-1 Rakette | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK 1945 V-1 Rakette in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





V-1 flying bomb Fieseler Fi103 Flakzielgerät_ 76 (FZG-76)_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W415 Foto 8,8cm FLAK 18 Aufbau Selbstfahrlafette SdKfz Halbkette Bunkerknacker ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie W415 Foto 8,8cm FLAK 18 Aufbau Selbstfahrlafette SdKfz Halbkette Bunkerknacker ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W413 Wehrmacht französischer Renault TRC 36 R Beute Kettenschlepper Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie W413 Wehrmacht französischer Renault TRC 36 R Beute Kettenschlepper Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Renault TRC 36 R


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W417 Russland russischer Beute Raupenschlepper RSO Kettenschlepper WH Markierung | eBay


Entdecken Sie W417 Russland russischer Beute Raupenschlepper RSO Kettenschlepper WH Markierung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












W414 Russland russischer Beute Raupenschlepper RSO Kettenschlepper WH Markierung | eBay


Entdecken Sie W414 Russland russischer Beute Raupenschlepper RSO Kettenschlepper WH Markierung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W411 Foto Wehrmacht Krupp L 2 H 43 Protzkraftwagen KFZ 69 LKW truck super MOTIV | eBay


Entdecken Sie W411 Foto Wehrmacht Krupp L 2 H 43 Protzkraftwagen KFZ 69 LKW truck super MOTIV in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Krupp L 2 H 43 Protzkraftwagen KFZ 69 LKW


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W412 Foto Wehrmacht Krupp gepanzerter Personenkraftwagen 6-RAD SdKfz 247 Rarrrrr | eBay


Entdecken Sie W412 Foto Wehrmacht Krupp gepanzerter Personenkraftwagen 6-RAD SdKfz 247 Rarrrrr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Krupp SdKfz 247 SdKfz 247 armored car (1938)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W409 Foto Wehrmacht Ford LKW Kofferaufbau FUNK mit Rammschutz Bullfänger truck ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie W409 Foto Wehrmacht Ford LKW Kofferaufbau FUNK mit Rammschutz Bullfänger truck ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ford


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W410 Foto Wehrmacht Mercedes DIESEL LKW Kofferaufbau FUNK Wappen Emblem truck | eBay


Entdecken Sie W410 Foto Wehrmacht Mercedes DIESEL LKW Kofferaufbau FUNK Wappen Emblem truck in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Mercedes


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

W407 TOP Foto gepanzertes SdKfz Halbkette mit 8,8cm FLAK Anhänger Bunkerknacker | eBay


Entdecken Sie W407 TOP Foto gepanzertes SdKfz Halbkette mit 8,8cm FLAK Anhänger Bunkerknacker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

1942 Testing Wright Cyclone Engine Studebaker South Bend Indiana Plant Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Testing Wright Cyclone Engine Studebaker South Bend Indiana Plant Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1942 Testing Wright Cyclone Engine Studebaker South Bend Indiana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN ANTI-AIRCRAFT CREW LOOKING FOR ENEMY PLANES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN ANTI-AIRCRAFT CREW LOOKING FOR ENEMY PLANES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Look... A Sparrow!

M45 Quadmount nicknamed the "meat chopper" and "Krautmower"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

glossy photo print of a valentine 1v tank 1940s or 50s | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for glossy photo print of a valentine 1v tank 1940s or 50s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Valentine IV


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Nowo-Astrachan 17.7.-20.7.1942 C1.48 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Nowo-Astrachan 17.7.-20.7.1942 C1.48 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Flugplatz Nowo-Astrachan 3.(H)/14


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Krassnyi Derkul 21.7-23.7.1942 C1.48 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Krassnyi Derkul 21.7-23.7.1942 C1.48 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Flugplatz Krassnyi Derkul 3.(H)/14


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Marjewka/ Kramatorskaja 6.7.-17.7.1942 C1.48 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 FF-Platz Flugplatz Marjewka/ Kramatorskaja 6.7.-17.7.1942 C1.48 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Flugplatz Marjewka / Kramatorskaja


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1944-45 US Radar Plotting Room Somewhere in England 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944-45 US Radar Plotting Room Somewhere in England 8x10 Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Radar plotting room


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1945 Aircraft Carrier CV-31 USS Bon Homme Richard in New York Harbor Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Aircraft Carrier CV-31 USS Bon Homme Richard in New York Harbor Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945 Aircraft Carrier CV-31 USS Bon Homme Richard in New York


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

1945 Homemade Boat P-38 Lightning 464th Liberator Bomb Group Italy News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Homemade Boat P-38 Lightning 464th Liberator Bomb Group Italy News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945 Homemade Boat P-38 Lightning droptanks 464th Liberator Bomb Group Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Ingenieur mit Windmesser misst Verwirbelungen hinter einem Flu | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Ingenieur mit Windmesser misst Verwirbelungen hinter einem Flu in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Engineer with anemometer measures turbulence


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Beute Panhard im Dienst der Wehrmacht, Chatillon (N)50212 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Beute Panhard im Dienst der Wehrmacht, Chatillon (N)50212 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





What is it? 

Beute


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

W632 Frankreich Fromelles französischer Panhard Beute Panzerwagen 1.6.1940 tank | eBay


Entdecken Sie W632 Frankreich Fromelles französischer Panhard Beute Panzerwagen 1.6.1940 tank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> What is it?



It's the French reconnaissance armoured car Panhard 178 (AMD 35) with the APX3 turret. The German name for it was Pz.Spah.204 (f).













the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, schwerer Geländewagen und manuelle Pumpe (N)50212 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, schwerer Geländewagen und manuelle Pumpe (N)50212 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Horch 108 Field car wash


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

W617 Foto Wehrmacht Beutepanzer Armoured Artillery Tractor T-26T Balkenkreuz TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W617 Foto Wehrmacht Beutepanzer Armoured Artillery Tractor T-26T Balkenkreuz TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beutepanzer Armoured Artillery Tractor T-26T


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Foto Flak Stellung in Wenden NRW, B1 Stand der 4/306, TOP camo, Tarnfarbe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flak Stellung in Wenden NRW, B1 Stand der 4/306, TOP camo, Tarnfarbe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Telemeter KDO Kommandogerät 40 Kdo.Ger.40


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Flugplatz Finsterwalde, 2. Weltkrieg, Fliegerhorst, Stabsgebäude, Kaserne, Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugplatz Finsterwalde, 2. Weltkrieg, Fliegerhorst, Stabsgebäude, Kaserne, Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





tower now a cafe Flugplatz Finsterwalde/Schacksdorf – Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Foto, WK2, Tokay/Ungarn 1943/44, Mechaniker beim Blödeln a.d.Halbkette, 5026-923 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK2, Tokay/Ungarn 1943/44, Mechaniker beim Blödeln a.d.Halbkette, 5026-923 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Secret Bomb Map 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Secret Bomb Map 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bomb Map 99th Bombgroup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

Original WWII Photo 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron Aerial Regensburg Germany | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron Aerial Regensburg Germany at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Secret Bomb Map 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo Secret Bomb Map 99th Bomb Group Mission Squadron at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

Reichswehr Panzerspähwagen Austro Daimler Spähwagen 1933 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Reichswehr Panzerspähwagen Austro Daimler Spähwagen 1933 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Reichswehr Panzerspähwagen Austro Daimler Spähwagen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

WW2 an Anti Aircraft Machine Gun on a Convoy Ship - W.O. photo 12 by 9cm | eBay


WW2 an Anti Aircraft Machine Gun on a Convoy Ship - W.O. photo 12 by 9cm the code to this photo is wrong , the caption is my guess a War office photo, some of these have Wartime Censored & not for publication stamps most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or wrinkling most quite clean...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

W699 Foto Pawlohrad 1943 Panzerjäger Marder III BILANZ Panzer-Grenadier-Rgt. DF | eBay


Entdecken Sie W699 Foto Pawlohrad 1943 Panzerjäger Marder III BILANZ Panzer-Grenadier-Rgt. DF in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SdKfz139 - Panzerjäger 38(t) für 7,62 cm PaK36(r) Panzer-Grenadier-Rgt. Der Fuhrer


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

J23 Foto Ostfront 1944 45 Stellung Panzer Jäg Abt. Panzerabwehrkanone 3,7 cm PaK | eBay


Entdecken Sie J23 Foto Ostfront 1944 45 Stellung Panzer Jäg Abt. Panzerabwehrkanone 3,7 cm PaK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Pak 36 (Panzerabwehrkanone 36) 3.7cm / 37mm . Good luck with that in 44-45

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

J24 Foto Ostfront 1944 45 Stellung Panzer Jäg Abt. Panzerabwehrkanone 3,7 cm PaK | eBay


Entdecken Sie J24 Foto Ostfront 1944 45 Stellung Panzer Jäg Abt. Panzerabwehrkanone 3,7 cm PaK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

W719 US Foto Endkampf Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand SdKfz 184 Elefant Nr. 102 | eBay


Entdecken Sie W719 US Foto Endkampf Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand SdKfz 184 Elefant Nr. 102 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerjäger Tiger (P) Ferdinand SdKfz 184 Elefant Nr. 102


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

G31 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 Flak Rgt 49 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G31 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 Flak Rgt 49 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 Flak Rgt 49


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- 437th AAA Battalion- US GIs w/ M45 QUADMOUNT & .50 Cal Guns* -1 | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 437th Anti-Aircraft Artillery Battalion.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo-437th AAA Battalion- Captured German Sd.Kfz. HALF TRACK w/ FLAK GUN* | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 437th Anti-Aircraft Artillery Battalion.



www.ebay.com





3.7cm FLAK37 Sd.Kfz7/2 Armored Cab Type German 8-ton Half-Track


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ww2 Raf Halifax Bomber Flight Check Card | eBay


Ww2 Raf Halifax Bomber Flight Check Card.



www.ebay.com





Halifax Bomber Flight Check Card


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

1944 Press Photo aerial view of Momote Airdrome on Los Negros Island, bombs hit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo aerial view of Momote Airdrome on Los Negros Island, bombs hit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1944 Press Photo aerial view of Momote Airdrome on Los Negros Island, bombs hit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

1940's WWII Snapshot SIGN Photo "HEADQUARTERS" 3rd Amphibian Truck~U.S. MARINES~ | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940's WWII Snapshot SIGN Photo "HEADQUARTERS" 3rd Amphibian Truck~U.S. MARINES~ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





3rd Amphibian Truck


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Vintage Piasecki HUP Retriever H-25 Army Mule U.S. Military Helicopter Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Piasecki HUP Retriever H-25 Army Mule U.S. Military Helicopter Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Piasecki HUP Retriever - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

H22 Foto Ostfront Panzer StuG Sturmgeschütz mit Seitenschutz Tarnanstrich camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie H22 Foto Ostfront Panzer StuG Sturmgeschütz mit Seitenschutz Tarnanstrich camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





big box


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

Foto DAK Sonderkommando DORA Steyr 1500 mit Sockellafette 2 cm KwK Wappen 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto DAK Sonderkommando DORA Steyr 1500 mit Sockellafette 2 cm KwK Wappen 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DAK Sonderkommando DORA Steyr 1500 mit Sockellafette 2 cm KwK Wappen 1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

B28 Foto 1 Heeres Flak Abt. mit 8,8 cm Flak mit Kennung Zugmaschine Sd Kfz | eBay


Entdecken Sie B28 Foto 1 Heeres Flak Abt. mit 8,8 cm Flak mit Kennung Zugmaschine Sd Kfz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

D36 Foto Heeres Flak Abt. mit 8,8 cm FlaK wird in Stellung gebracht abgetarnt | eBay


Entdecken Sie D36 Foto Heeres Flak Abt. mit 8,8 cm FlaK wird in Stellung gebracht abgetarnt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

E37 Foto Feldstellung einer 3,7 cm Flak M42 Flugabwehrkanone wohl Westwall | eBay


Entdecken Sie E37 Foto Feldstellung einer 3,7 cm Flak M42 Flugabwehrkanone wohl Westwall in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





3.7 cm AAA new one to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

B14 Foto Ostfront Panzer PzKpfw I mit Besatzung Fahrt durch ein Fluss See | eBay


Entdecken Sie B14 Foto Ostfront Panzer PzKpfw I mit Besatzung Fahrt durch ein Fluss See in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





U33 1/2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

F7 Foto Panzer Tank PzKpfw IV Ausf. D Brückenlegepanzer IV Brückenleger | eBay


Entdecken Sie F7 Foto Panzer Tank PzKpfw IV Ausf. D Brückenlegepanzer IV Brückenleger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





PzKpfw IV Ausf. D Brückenlegepanzer IV


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Beute Lkw Citroen im Dienst der Wehrmacht (N)50227 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Beute Lkw Citroen im Dienst der Wehrmacht (N)50227 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Snoop Dogs daily dose arriving

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

E55 Foto Italien 43 Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 Flak Rgt 49 | eBay


Entdecken Sie E55 Foto Italien 43 Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 Flak Rgt 49 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












C18 Foto Italien St Maria Capua 43 Mercedes 4500A gepanzert mit 4er Flak Rgt 49 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C18 Foto Italien St Maria Capua 43 Mercedes 4500A gepanzert mit 4er Flak Rgt 49 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












G29 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 FlakRgt49 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G29 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 FlakRgt49 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












G7 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 FlakRgt49 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G7 Foto Italien 43 LKW Mercedes 4500A voll gepanzert Vierlingsflak 38 FlakRgt49 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

FOTO - AFRIKA / Tunis - FAHRZEUG - FUNKER-LKW - TARN-Camouflage "Afrika-Korps" | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - AFRIKA / Tunis - FAHRZEUG - FUNKER-LKW - TARN-Camouflage "Afrika-Korps" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

B10 Foto Panzer Spähwagen Sd Kfz 232 F Bügelantenne Kennung Name an der Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie B10 Foto Panzer Spähwagen Sd Kfz 232 F Bügelantenne Kennung Name an der Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay


Entdecken Sie 7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerzug


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Militär 2. WK - original Foto - Panzer !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Militär 2. WK - original Foto - Panzer !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





12.8 cm Selbstfahrlafette auf VK 30.01(H) Sturer Emil


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzerjäger Mader mit Wintertarnung Pak fährt vor ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Panzerjäger Mader mit Wintertarnung Pak fährt vor ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Marder


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

original WWII photographs U.S. ARMY VET 1944 ITALY ARMORED TRAIN CAR - AA GUNS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for original WWII photographs U.S. ARMY VET 1944 ITALY ARMORED TRAIN CAR - AA GUNS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Mussolini got a present from Adolf with love, for his personal train. Captured in Napels


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Tiger II Tank In Ditch Kassel Germany | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to Joseph C. Endy. He was with the 10th Engineer Combat Battalion.



www.ebay.com





Panzerkampfwagen Tiger Ausf. B; Sd.Kfz. 182 Tiger 2


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

Foto LW 5.See Erg. Fernaufklärergruppe Flugzeug Pilot Welsow Finsterwalde B7 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW 5.See Erg. Fernaufklärergruppe Flugzeug Pilot Welsow Finsterwalde B7 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





5.See Erg. Fernaufklärergruppe


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: 7.5CM PAK 41 GERMAN ANTI-TANK GUN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


7.5CM PAK 41 GERMAN ANTI-TANK GUN. WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com













7.5 cm Pak 41 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto WK II Deutsches schweres Eisenbahn Geschütz #55 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Deutsches schweres Eisenbahn Geschütz #55 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN MEDICAL ARMOURED VEHICLE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN MEDICAL ARMOURED VEHICLE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





8333368


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)

It is a French armoured vehicle AMX VCI (Vehicule de Combat d'Infaterie) - Infantry Fighting Vehicle based on the AMX-13 tank and designed in 50'. Actually it is the AMX-VCTB (Vehicule Chenillé Transport Blessés) - Armoured Medical Evacuation Vehicle or the AMX-GWT (GeWonden Transport) used by the Dutch Army the VCTB version. Well, now the vehicle is known. 









the source: the net

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)

And here she seen from the front ....





the source: AMX 13 SANITAIRE | French tanks, Tanks military, Military vehicles

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN 8.1CM PANZERABWEHRWERFER L/105 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN 8.1CM PANZERABWEHRWERFER L/105. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com













Anti-tank gun 8.1 cm Panzerabwehrwerfer L / 105 (Germany)


In 1943, the command of Hitler's Germany ordered the development of a promising anti-tank weapon, characterized by high combat characteristics and reduced weight. The first result of the subsequent work was the appearance of the low-pressure gun PAW 600, built on the basis of new




en.topwar.ru


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

Foto, 5. Batt. d. H. Flak Abtlg. GD, Flakschutz ist Feuerbereit (N)50237 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, 5. Batt. d. H. Flak Abtlg. GD, Flakschutz ist Feuerbereit (N)50237 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

Foto, 5. Batt. d. H. Flak Abtlg. GD, Flak Sonder KFZ auf Marsch 1941 (N)50237 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, 5. Batt. d. H. Flak Abtlg. GD, Flak Sonder KFZ auf Marsch 1941 (N)50237 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

um 1943 Wehrmacht im OSTEN TARNANZUG zum Gefecht - Echt-PHOTO | eBay


Entdecken Sie um 1943 Wehrmacht im OSTEN TARNANZUG zum Gefecht - Echt-PHOTO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WWII: 2.5CM PAK 112 (F) ARTILLERY GUN IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: 2.5CM PAK 112 (F) ARTILLERY GUN IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













25 mm Hotchkiss anti-tank gun - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

V115 Foto Russland Wehrmacht Funkkraftwagen KFZ 17 mit klappbarer Bügelantenne | eBay


Entdecken Sie V115 Foto Russland Wehrmacht Funkkraftwagen KFZ 17 mit klappbarer Bügelantenne in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





The frame antenna was foldable.



Kfz. 17 Fu. Kw.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Wehrmacht Panzer Jäger Heimat ? Ausbildung Truppen Fahrzeug Krupp Protze Kfz Pkw | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Panzer Jäger Heimat ? Ausbildung Truppen Fahrzeug Krupp Protze Kfz Pkw in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Krupp L 2 H 43 Protzkraftwagen KFZ 69 LKW


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

5. Kompanie Luftwaffe Nachrichten Regiment 120. Horch 901 Typ 40 Kfz 16 Fahrzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 5. Kompanie Luftwaffe Nachrichten Regiment 120. Horch 901 Typ 40 Kfz 16 Fahrzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Horch 901 Typ 40 Kfz 16


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

0909) Foto Wehrmacht Gepanzerte Fahrzeug Panzer Tank Zugmaschine . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 0909) Foto Wehrmacht Gepanzerte Fahrzeug Panzer Tank Zugmaschine . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sd. Kfz. 251/22 Half-Track with PaK40 Anti-Tank Gun


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WWII: 4.7 CM PAK 36 (T) ARTILLERY GUN B&W PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: 4.7 CM PAK 36 (T) ARTILLERY GUN B&W PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













4.7 cm KPÚV vz. 38 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN 8CM PAW 600 ARTILLERY GUN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN 8CM PAW 600 ARTILLERY GUN. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com













8 cm PAW 600 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN 5 CM PAK ARTILLERY GUN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN 5 CM PAK ARTILLERY GUN. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com













5 cm Pak 38 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Hanomag 250 North Africa 1943 20x23 Top | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Hanomag 250 North Africa 1943 20x23 Top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Honey i shrunk the tank









Sd.Kfz. 250 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN TANK LARGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN TANK LARGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN TANK LARGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


UNKNOWN TANK. WORLD WAR LARGE B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Churchill Kangaroo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD WAR: SCHOFIELD WHEEL-TRACK TANK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD WAR: BRITISH CHURCHILL MK III TANK BIRDS EYE VIEW B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


BRITISH CHURCHILL MK III TANK. BIRDS EYE VIEW. WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Churchill with 95 mm howitzer


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD WAR: UNKNOWN BRITISH TANK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


UNKNOWN BRITISH TANK. WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Churchill ARV


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Original WWII Press Photo M4 DD AMPHIBIOUS SHERMAN TANK Used D-DAY INVASION 298 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Press Photo M4 DD AMPHIBIOUS SHERMAN TANK Used D-DAY INVASION 298 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WORLD WAR: VICKERS INDEPENDENT TANK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


VICKERS INDEPENDENT TANK. WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE STUKA UNIT EMBLEM ON VEHICLE 2./St.G.77 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size: 6x6cm...



www.ebay.com





luftwaffe?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Foto 8. Infanterie Division Ostfeldzug Russland Schienenwagen LKW Kleinbahn Zug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 8. Infanterie Division Ostfeldzug Russland Schienenwagen LKW Kleinbahn Zug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: BRITISH VALENTINE SCORPION MINE FLAIL TANK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


BRITISH VALENTINE SCORPION MINE FLAIL TANK. WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR II: BRITISH VALENTINE SCORPION MINE FLAIL TANK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> BRITISH VALENTINE SCORPION MINE FLAIL TANK. WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.
> ...


It has a certain medieval aesthetic to it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2021)

Own picture. German concrete pratice bomb. Notice slots.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 22, 2021)

For the man who has everything.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 M2A1 Half-Track mounted w two 3-tube rocket launch 1819 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo 1943 M2A1 Half-Track mounted w two 3-tube rocket launch 1819 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foto Frankreich Kanalküste 1941 Eisenbahngeschütz am Atlantikwall in Stellung ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Frankreich Kanalküste 1941 Eisenbahngeschütz am Atlantikwall in Stellung ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foto Eisenbahngeschütz Wacht am Atlantik Eisenbahn Artillerie 24cm Kanone Bruno | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Eisenbahngeschütz Wacht am Atlantik Eisenbahn Artillerie 24cm Kanone Bruno in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

Foto.- Bilderdienst:Schlachtschiff TIRPITZ -werft in Wilhelmshaven -3.4.1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto.- Bilderdienst:Schlachtschiff TIRPITZ -werft in Wilhelmshaven -3.4.1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

1942 Desert War - a S.A. Marmon Harrington Armoured car I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


c1942 Desert War - a South African Marmon Harrington Armoured car fitted with a captured Italian 20mm Breda 65 AT/AA Gun I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm no matching code , my caption c1942 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2021)

Nashorn Panzer SEHR SELTEN Tiger Panzer Panzerjäger Wehrmacht Original RARE | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nashorn Panzer SEHR SELTEN Tiger Panzer Panzerjäger Wehrmacht Original RARE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nashorn, Sd.kfz. 164


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- 69th Infantry Division- US GIs w/ Captured German HUMMEL Flak Tank* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 69th Infantry Division- US GIs w/ Captured German HUMMEL Flak Tank* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerfeldhaubitze 18M auf Geschützwagen III/IV (Sf) Hummel, Sd.Kfz. 165


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Wimpel aus Metal mit Abschussbalken, Luftwaffe (N)50268 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Wimpel aus Metal mit Abschussbalken, Luftwaffe (N)50268 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wich unit?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

I would say one of the Flak unit.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

Yep it looks like the unit of Flakkorps .. below the 5th Flakkorps. Because I can't see any number on the red part of the shield I would say that's the 1st Flak-Korps.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

Yep ...





the source: the net

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Wurger
Thank you !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

WW2 a German - Panzer VIII " Maus" Tank on trials -I.W.M.photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


WW2 a German - Panzer VIII " Maus" Tank on trials -I.W.M.photo 18 by 13cm German MAUS tank on trials one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger
> Thank you !





 Snautzer01
My pleasure.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Stargard Flugplatz Aufklärungsgruppe 1 Mercedes Tankwagen 3 Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Stargard Flugplatz Aufklärungsgruppe 1 Mercedes Tankwagen 3 Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Polen Stargard Aufklärungsgruppe 1 Mercedes Tankwagen 3 Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Polen Stargard Aufklärungsgruppe 1 Mercedes Tankwagen 3 Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 ab 1943 Panzer kettenfahrzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 ab 1943 Panzer kettenfahrzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Panzerwerfer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Orig. Foto Russland BEUTEPANZER KW-2 Tank m. Balkenkreuz in Dessau-Rosslau 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Russland BEUTEPANZER KW-2 Tank m. Balkenkreuz in Dessau-Rosslau 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KV2 beute Balkenkreuz


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

F002820 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002820 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Notice text on bomb , hs293

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK 1945 V-1 Rakette | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 WK 1945 V-1 Rakette in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











c.1945 WWII PHOTOGRAPH ALBUM - WORLD WAR TWO U.S. ARMY - GERMANY | eBay


C.1945 WWII PHOTOGRAPH ALBUM. This album is entitled "LIFE IN THE U.S. ARMY by SEYMOUR W. CYGE". Many of the photographs are annotated and most were taken at the end of the war.



www.ebay.com





Fieseler Fi103 FZG-76

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Soldaten mit Militärfahrzeug - Russland - Wehrmacht - Foto 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Soldaten mit Militärfahrzeug - Russland - Wehrmacht - Foto 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Krupp Protze - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Krupp Kfz.70

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

3x Panzer III Umbau auf Sturmgeschütz III Ausf G Zimmerit + Zusatz Panzerung | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3x Panzer III Umbau auf Sturmgeschütz III Ausf G Zimmerit + Zusatz Panzerung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

Panzerkampfwagen II Ausführung D selten 5.PD 5.Panzerdivision beim Training | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzerkampfwagen II Ausführung D selten 5.PD 5.Panzerdivision beim Training in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

X7237 Foto LKW PKW SdKfz Krupp Protze Zug Eisenbahn | eBay


Entdecken Sie X7237 Foto LKW PKW SdKfz Krupp Protze Zug Eisenbahn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Krupp Kfz.70

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

Lot of 10 WWII Ephemera Hell on Wheels GI Photo Negative,Discharge Patch Archive | eBay


Two original negatives taken by Pfc Berardini when he was on active duty with the 2nd Armored Division, Hell on Wheels, during WWII. Negative size of most negatives is 2 1/4 x 3 1/2. Negatives have slight curve down at edges.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2021)

Original WW2 Snapshot Photo of a German Military Staff Car Sd. Kfz.1 Type 170 VK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Snapshot Photo of a German Military Staff Car Sd. Kfz.1 Type 170 VK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

r4m Orkan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Sturmflak Erdeinsatz 8,8 mit Schutzschürze Panzerjäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Sturmflak Erdeinsatz 8,8 mit Schutzschürze Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

G56 Foto Panzer Jagdpanzer IV Panzerjäger Endkampf 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G56 Foto Panzer Jagdpanzer IV Panzerjäger Endkampf 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












E13 Foto Panzer Jagdpanzer IV Panzerjäger Endkampf 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie E13 Foto Panzer Jagdpanzer IV Panzerjäger Endkampf 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Jagdpanzer IV, Sd.Kfz. 162

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

E16 Foto Panzer Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger II Sd.Kfz. 182 Königstiger | eBay


Entdecken Sie E16 Foto Panzer Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger II Sd.Kfz. 182 Königstiger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger II Sd.Kfz. 182

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German Army HENSCHEL Ambulance Truck w/ CAMO paint* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German Army HENSCHEL Ambulance Truck w/ CAMO paint* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





HENSCHEL Ambulance Truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sturmflak Erdeinsatz 8,8 mit Schutzschürze Panzerjäger | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Sturmflak Erdeinsatz 8,8 mit Schutzschürze Panzerjäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Hey ... Is someone there? Hello ... 
Nope, nobody's at home!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Foto Grenadiere am 3,7cm Flak Geschütz auf Panzer Halbkette im Winter im Osten ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Grenadiere am 3,7cm Flak Geschütz auf Panzer Halbkette im Winter im Osten ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

B93 Endkampf Berlin Marienfelde 1944 Frauen girl Kriegshilfsdienst Scheinwerfer | eBay


Entdecken Sie B93 Endkampf Berlin Marienfelde 1944 Frauen girl Kriegshilfsdienst Scheinwerfer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Berlin Marienfelde November 1944 Frauen girl Kriegshilfsdienst searchlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2021)

B162 Foto Griechenland Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5-cm-Pak SdKfz 131 greece GJR.141 | eBay


Entdecken Sie B162 Foto Griechenland Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5-cm-Pak SdKfz 131 greece GJR.141 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5-cm Pak SdKfz 131 Greece


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Sonder KFZ beim Feuern, Frauenburg, Polen, 1944 (N)50303 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wehrmacht, Sonder KFZ beim Feuern, Frauenburg, Polen, 1944 (N)50303 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sd. Kfz. 251/9


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

0616) Foto Russische Panzer Tank T-34 Balkenkreuz . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 0616) Foto Russische Panzer Tank T-34 Balkenkreuz . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute T-34 Balkenkreuz coded 03


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

orig. Foto, AK, Radpanzer/Skoda, Panzer, 1. Republik, WK2, Bundesheer, WW2, 1933 | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Foto, AK, Radpanzer/Skoda, Panzer, 1. Republik, WK2, Bundesheer, WW2, 1933 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Vintage Silver Gelatin Photo..' Albert Bates' Thompson '..Machine Gun Kelly Gang | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Silver Gelatin Photo..' Albert Bates' Thompson '..Machine Gun Kelly Gang at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

It remembered me a mission from Medal of Honor, PS1. One of your missions was to find a gift case, there was a sniper rifle in it.

It was fifth mission of game. The first mission was in a village like area, the second one was in a small town, third one was in sewer systems, fourth one was in an office leading towards a train depot, fifth mission was in train station.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2021)

Original Foto 15 cm Nebelwerfer 41,dt. Wehrmacht auf Sonder Kfz. im Osten 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto 15 cm Nebelwerfer 41,dt. Wehrmacht auf Sonder Kfz. im Osten 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerwerfer 42 auf Maultier Sd.Kfz. 4/1 PzWf-Maultier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Soldat Panzerfaust Maschinenpistole Russland PPSch-41 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Soldat Panzerfaust Maschinenpistole Russland PPSch-41 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerfaust PPSch-41

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

For sure that's not the PPSh-41 but the Finnish 9mm Soumi KP/31 submachine gun. And the soldier is not the German Wehrmacht guy but the Finn.





the source: Populus Fennica Patriam: Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep ... Sergeant V. Kärkkäinen with a KP-31 submachine gun and a Panzerfaust. Date taken: June 28, 1944.





the source: 31 Unique World War Two Pictures from the Finnish Wartime Photograph Archive | OutdoorHub

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN SOLDIERS TESTING A NEW ROCKET LAUNCHER WEAPON | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN SOLDIERS TESTING A NEW ROCKET LAUNCHER WEAPON at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





German Halftrack

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN TROOPS LOAD SHELLS INTO NEBELWERFER ON VEHICLE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN TROOPS LOAD SHELLS INTO NEBELWERFER ON VEHICLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerwerfer 42 auf Maultier Sd.Kfz. 4/1 PzWf-Maultier 10 feb 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN PANZER TROOP WEARING PANZER BERET & NEBELWERFER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN PANZER TROOP WEARING PANZER BERET & NEBELWERFER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerwerfer 42 auf Maultier Sd.Kfz. 4/1 PzWf-Maultier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN TIGER TANKS BEING TRANSPORTED TO EASTERN FRONT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN TIGER TANKS BEING TRANSPORTED TO EASTERN FRONT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Tiger 1 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: JAGDPANTHER TANK DESTROYER ON A FIELD | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GERMAN WWII PHOTO: JAGDPANTHER TANK DESTROYER ON A FIELD at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





328

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIER IN TRENCH WITH MG 34 MACHINE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIER IN TRENCH WITH MG 34 MACHINE at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





MG42 scope

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2021)

MG38, in the SF role.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

(5) 8x10 Photos-Manufacturing Aircraft Machine Guns-WWII k19 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (5) 8x10 Photos-Manufacturing Aircraft Machine Guns-WWII k19 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

ROYAL NAVY: H.M.S HOWE ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


H.M.S HOWE. ROYAL NAVY ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com













HMS Howe (32) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 393rd GI & DD Duplex Drive Sherman Tank Saint-Raphaël | eBay


WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 393rd GI & DD Duplex Drive Sherman Tank Saint-Raphaël France - The GI in the photograph is Al Maiorano.



www.ebay.com





DD drive Duplex Sherman


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

Foto Beute russischer Panzerwagen Polen 2.WK Wehrmacht (W452) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Beute russischer Panzerwagen Polen 2.WK Wehrmacht (W452) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













BA-10 - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

Nr. 27776 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Ballon 5,5 x 7 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr. 27776 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Ballon 5,5 x 7 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

19/01 FOTO 2x DEUTSCHER Ballon Beoachter | eBay


Entdecken Sie 19/01 FOTO 2x DEUTSCHER Ballon Beoachter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fesselballon Artilleriebeobachter Ballonbatterie der Aufklärenden Artillerie


----------



## special ed (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks for the BA-10 reference. My first thought looking at the armored car was those look like ford model AA truck wheels. Since Wiki says 50 hp , the BA-10 was still using the Ford design model A engine. Great info.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Orig. Foto Flakenscheinwerfer Stellung KRETTNACH b. Konz Westwall 1940 Luxemburg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flakenscheinwerfer Stellung KRETTNACH b. Konz Westwall 1940 Luxemburg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

1945 Navy Ordnanceman Checking Rocket Launchers on Plane Original Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Navy Ordnanceman Checking Rocket Launchers on Plane Original Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Checking Rocket Launchers


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

Imperial Japanese Navy in World War II - A Graphic Presentation of the Japanese Naval Organization

PDF 306 pages

i.e. see below


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

44 Farbdias Gotenhafen 1937 - 1943 Stadt Hafen Kriegsschiffe Camouflage | eBay


Entdecken Sie 44 Farbdias Gotenhafen 1937 - 1943 Stadt Hafen Kriegsschiffe Camouflage in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













ORP Gryf (1936) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

WWII Photo Bombs U.S. Naval Air Station Whidbey Island Washington War WW2 Image | eBay


An original World War Two photo. It looks like it shows large bombs or torpedoes in a large structure. On the back it has a stamp that says, U.S. Naval Air Station Whidbey Island Washington.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

126091, Foto Schlachtschiff BISMARCK, Indienststellung, Erprobung, SELTEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie 126091, Foto Schlachtschiff BISMARCK, Indienststellung, Erprobung, SELTEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bismarck


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

(q33) Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff "Gneisenau" Boot Dampfer Flotte Fahne Emblem | eBay


Entdecken Sie (q33) Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff "Gneisenau" Boot Dampfer Flotte Fahne Emblem in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Gneisenau


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

USAF Aircraft, Fire Truck & Men in Japan in early 1950's, Kodachrome Slide i11a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Aircraft, Fire Truck & Men in Japan in early 1950's, Kodachrome Slide i11a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fire truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII Navy Airship Aircraft at Santa Cruz California in1940s, Original Slide e14a | eBay


There are a bunch of tiny specks/spots underneath the glass that can be seen with an 8x loupe that can't be cleaned off unless the slide mount is cut apart to get to the film. My slides can be searched for by a specific subject and place.



www.ebay.com
 











WWII Navy Airship Blimp Aircraft in California in 1940's, Original Slide e14a | eBay


There are a bunch of tiny specks/spots underneath the glass that can be seen with an 8x loupe that can't be cleaned off unless the slide mount is cut apart to get to the film. My slides can be searched for by a specific subject and place.



www.ebay.com





Blimps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

CB&Q Burlington Zephyr in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CB&Q Burlington Zephyr in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Burlington Zephyr in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

F40 Foto WH Afrika DAK Südfront Panzer Abt. Sd Kfz 232 Schwerer Panzerspähwagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie F40 Foto WH Afrika DAK Südfront Panzer Abt. Sd Kfz 232 Schwerer Panzerspähwagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Afrika DAK Südfront Panzer Abt. Sd Kfz 232 Schwerer Panzerspähwagen


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Rhino Ferry D-Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 INSIDE GERMAN TIGER TANK 71 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 INSIDE GERMAN TIGER TANK 71 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Tiger tank PzKpfw VI Ausf. H _S_d.Kfz. 181 driver position

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Schnellzug Roter Pfeil Zug Lok Technik Foto TOP Bahn Eisenbahn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Schnellzug Roter Pfeil Zug Lok Technik Foto TOP Bahn Eisenbahn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Schnellzug Roter Pfeil


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Panzernahbekämpfung an einer Panzer Attrappe (N)50337 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Panzernahbekämpfung an einer Panzer Attrappe (N)50337 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Light tank


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foto Junkers Werke Dessau 30iger Jahre Flugzeug Werk (9) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Werke Dessau 30iger Jahre Flugzeug Werk (9) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Junkers Werke Dessau


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foto Polizeiregiment Bozen LKW Camouflage Rijeka Bandenkampf 2.WK Kroatien (2) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polizeiregiment Bozen LKW Camouflage Rijeka Bandenkampf 2.WK Kroatien (2) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foto 28/32-cm Nebelwerfer 41 schweres Wurfgerät Raketenwerfer Sd. Anhänger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 28/32-cm Nebelwerfer 41 schweres Wurfgerät Raketenwerfer Sd. Anhänger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nebelwerfer 41 schweres Wurfgerät Raketenwerfer Sd. Anhänger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foto, Citroen Kegresse P17 Beute Halbkette, Zugmaschine der 4. Gebirgs Division | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Citroen Kegresse P17 Beute Halbkette, Zugmaschine der 4. Gebirgs Division in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Citroen Kegresse P17 Beute Halbkette, Zugmaschine der 4. Gebirgs Division


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"German attempts to secretly build copies of the T-34 fell short of expectations..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> "German attempts to secretly build copies of the T-34 fell short of expectations..."


But the mileage was great.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> But the mileage was great.



True, they made it all the way to Stalingrad...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

1941 Press Photo Aircraft defenses set up on New York skyscraper rooftop | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Press Photo Aircraft defenses set up on New York skyscraper rooftop at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

A-98 Rosieres en Have

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

1945 Press Photo US soldiers inspect a Japanese land-sea going vehicle | eBay


This is an original press photo. Photo is dated 10-31-1945. A: The short answer is no. It may contain wrinkles, cracks, and possibly even tears due to its age and how it was handled before it got to us.



www.ebay.com





Toyota Type 2 Su-Ki IJN ww2 Type 2 Su-Ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer "Maus" | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer "Maus" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Panzerkampfwagen VIII Maus

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

Koreann War Photo 1950 Balloon Anti-Submarine Warfare Image Navy VTG Photograph | eBay


It shows a balloon.



www.ebay.com





1950 Balloon Anti-Submarine Warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

WORLD WAR ll ~ “JUMBO” M4A3E2 ASSAULT TANK - 1944 | eBay


In 1942-43 an attempt had been made to produce an assault tank using the power train of the M4, with a largely new chassis and suspension from the Heavy Tank M6. into combat possibly in the Bastogne area of Belgium.



www.ebay.com





JUMBO M4A3E2 ASSAULT TANK - 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- 69th Infantry Division- US GI w/ Captured German FLAK AA GUNS*-3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 69th Infantry Division- US GI w/ Captured German FLAK AA GUNS*-3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

World War II Bombed Out Japanese Tank Real Photograph | eBay


<p>This is an original World War II Photograph of a Bombed Out Japanese Tank, destroyed beside a building. This Photograph was taken by the man that was there at the time. The condition is evident in my pictures and please checkout the other WW II items I have listed.</p><p>Shipped USPS First...



www.ebay.com





japanese tank


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

Aiframes would love to have this as his tin tent. Come to think of it... so do I.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> World War II Bombed Out Japanese Tank Real Photograph | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>This is an original World War II Photograph of a Bombed Out Japanese Tank, destroyed beside a building. This Photograph was taken by the man that was there at the time. The condition is evident in my pictures and please checkout the other WW II items I have listed.</p><p>Shipped USPS First...
> ...




That's the Japanese Type 94 TK tankette. Here is another shot of the vehicle captured at Battle of Okinawa.





the source: Category:Type 94 tankette - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

WWII US GI Photo - Dummy German Panzer Tank Made Of Wood w/ Iron Cross In Forest | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - Dummy German Panzer Tank Made Of Wood w/ Iron Cross In Forest at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Training American made dummy panzer

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht vor einem Raupenschlepper OST ! Wehrmacht RSO Sd.Kfz. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldat der Wehrmacht vor einem Raupenschlepper OST ! Wehrmacht RSO Sd.Kfz. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem Raupenschlepper OST ! RSO Zugmaschine ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem Raupenschlepper OST ! RSO Zugmaschine ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Raupenschlepper Ost RSO Sd.Kfz.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/30252



Bodenorganisation Großraum-Nachtjagd Luftflotte Reich

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

Bomb aimers briefing 27 January 1944 - Berlin. Indicates two bomb loads for operation. Gives weights, preselection and false height settings, Window as well as tactics. On the reverse states spoof attack by Mosquito and mixed Paramatta and Wananui marking, route marking and target marking. Goes on with bombing instructions.

Target indicator - Wikipedia 

Marking of targets was carried out using the following methods:

"Newhaven" – target marking blind using H2S, then with visual backup marking
"Parramatta" – target marking by blind-dropped ground markers, prefixed with "Musical" when the bombers were guided by Oboe
"Wanganui" – target marking by blind-dropped sky markers when ground concealed by cloud, prefixed with "Musical" when Oboe-guided

The three code words were initially chosen by asking three Bomber Command personnel in the operations room where they came from. One was from Newhaven, England, one from Parramatta, Australia, and one from Wanganui, New Zealand.

Oboe was usually carried by Pathfinder de Havilland Mosquitoes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

A lot more bomb aiming briefing can be found here https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln...._types[]=SimplePagesPage&submit_search=Search


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

Albett Cluett's notes on turrets and fighter aircraft gun harmonisation

Detailed descriptions of the workings of Bristol, Boulton Paul and Fraser Nash turrets. Procedures for gun harmonisation of Hurricane, Typhoon, Beaufighter, P-51 and Spitfire

Examples

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/178/5758/MBriggsR1893726-160226-02.1.pdf



A notebook containing Roy Brigg's handwritten notes. It covers electrical theory, batteries, radio transmitters, radio procedures and fighter operations.

30pg


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

(2) 100% Original WW2 US CAPTURED JAPANESE TANKETTE & 2-MAN SUBMARINE GUAM PICS | eBay


Great photo of IJA CAPTURED TANKETTE with great hull markings. and IJN 2-MAN SUBMARINE at Talofofo GUAM B/W Photographs. -GUAM circa 1945. within THREE!



www.ebay.com





CAPTURED JAPANESE TANKETTE & 2-MAN SUBMARINE GUAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1944 WWII 41st Inf, 163rd Inf Reg GI's BIAK Photo #10 Japanese Tank on the Beach | eBay


May of 1944 Biak. He was with the 163rd Inv Reg, part of the 41st Inv Div. which saw lots of action in the South Pacific. He wrote on the back of almost all the photos. Photos start in New Guinea in 1944.



www.ebay.com





Japanese tank , Biak


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

WWII Patton's 3rd Army Tank Destroyer, Moselle River Germany Official Photo Co | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Patton's 3rd Army Tank Destroyer, Moselle River Germany Official Photo Co at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hellcat M-18 tankdestroyer


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1944 WWII 9th Army 2nd ARMD Tank Destroyer Roer River Germany Official Photo Co | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate. I've never seen this scarce set before. Size is listed in the condition box above.



www.ebay.com





Sherman M-10 Tank destroyer






Sherman M-10 Tank destroyer


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

12-16-1944 WWII 9th Army Tank Destroyer as artillery Germany Official Photo Co | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate. I've never seen this scarce set before. Size is listed in the condition box above.



www.ebay.com





Sherman M-10 Tank destroyer


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

D-Day 1944 WWII Normandy, Seabees floating dock Omaha Beach, Official Photos Co | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com





Sea bees Omaha beach D-day floating dock


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

2/3/1945 WWII Official Photos Co. Mortar shell for Nazis Reipertswiller France | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com





The Battle of Reipertswiller The following summary of the Battle of Reipertswiller


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1940s WWII US Navy aircraft carrier with airplanes 5x7 photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII US Navy aircraft carrier with airplanes 5x7 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Royal Navy


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 WWII 41st Inf, 163rd Inf Reg GI's BIAK Photo #10 Japanese Tank on the Beach | eBay
> 
> 
> May of 1944 Biak. He was with the 163rd Inv Reg, part of the 41st Inv Div. which saw lots of action in the South Pacific. He wrote on the back of almost all the photos. Photos start in New Guinea in 1944.
> ...




IMHO may be the Japanese light tank Type 95 Ha-Go that lost the turret.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s WWII US Navy aircraft carrier with airplanes 5x7 photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII US Navy aircraft carrier with airplanes 5x7 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Looks like HMS Unicorn (D 92)

Or any of these:






Aircraft Carriers - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. This section includes over 21.000 Allied Warships and over 11.000 Allied Commanders of WWII, from the US Navy, Royal Navy, Royal Canadian...




uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1942 British Sherman Tank Crew Battle of El Alamein - W.O. photo 11.5 by 9cm | eBay


1942 British Sherman Tank Crew Battle of El Alamein - W.O. photo 11.5 by 9cm The crew of a Sherman tank pose beside their vehicle, decorated with a cartoon figure, during a break in fighting in the Western Desert, . Note that three of the men are wearing American tank helmets, which were...



www.ebay.com





M4-A4 Sherman tank art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

1942 British Sherman Tank " Titus" Crewman -El Alamein - W.O. photo 11.5 by 9cm | eBay
 

1942 British Sherman Tank " Titus" Crewman -El Alamein - W.O. photo 11.5 by 9cm A tank man lights up besides "Titus" a curious figure painted on the side of his tank. 29.10.1942 bruised , removed from album marks Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their condition...



www.ebay.com





Tank art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

(2) WW2 Vintage TARAWA Betio JAPANESE IJN LANDING BARGES VMO-155 Photographs | eBay


Location: Betio Atoll, TARAWA, Gilbert Islands, Central Pacific doesn't appear to be the invasion Beach Red side.more leeward side(?)'. caption glued: 'AROUND TARAWA. THESE WERE TAKEN BY PILOTS OF VMO 155'.



www.ebay.com





Japanese landing barges  VMO 155 TARAWA Betio

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Mörser/Thor/Kriegsgerät/!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Mörser/Thor/Kriegsgerät/!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Morser Karl-Gerat 040/041 Thor


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Geschütz/Zug/riesig/Soldaten/Uniform/auf/zum/Einsatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Geschütz/Zug/riesig/Soldaten/Uniform/auf/zum/Einsatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Railroad gun


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig Foto Krupp K5 Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie Atlantikwall SANGATTE Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto Krupp K5 Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie Atlantikwall SANGATTE Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Krupp K5 Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie Atlantikwall SANGATTE Frankreich

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Theodor Bruno Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie JEAN-DE-LUZ Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Theodor Bruno Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie JEAN-DE-LUZ Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













24 cm Theodor Bruno Kanone (E) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Beute Ketten Artillerie Geschütz SdKfz in Frankreich Halbkette Mörser | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Ketten Artillerie Geschütz SdKfz in Frankreich Halbkette Mörser in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute Ketten Artillerie Geschütz SdKfz in Frankreich Halbkette Mörser

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie in Tarn Stellung Atlantikwall Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie in Tarn Stellung Atlantikwall Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Eisenbahngeschütz Artillerie in Tarn Stellung Atlantikwall

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

German plan of airplane construction Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












7 Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy U-boat | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 7 Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy U-boat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Italian submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Italian submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 photo Italian Submarine WWII sottomarino foto Italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Italian submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/Kriegsmarine/Schnelboot/auf See/Soldaten/Totalansicht!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/Kriegsmarine/Schnelboot/auf See/Soldaten/Totalansicht!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Schnellboot









Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/Kriegsmarine/Luftwaffe/zur/See/im Hafen/Totalansicht!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/WK2/Deutsches-Reich/Kriegsmarine/Luftwaffe/zur/See/im Hafen/Totalansicht!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Top Originalfoto, Angehöriger des Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ" S.A. feuert7 Dez.1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto, Angehöriger des Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ" S.A. feuert7 Dez.1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Tirpitz Ostzee December 1941


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2022)

Such a beautiful ship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

WW2 a an AMC-35 ( Renault ACGI ) light tank - IWM photo 15 by 10cm | eBay


WW2 a an AMC-35 ( Renault ACGI ) light tank - IWM photo 15 by 10cm side view of an AMC-35 ( Renault ACGI ) light tank armed with a long barrel 25mm Hotchkiss anti-tank gun. most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or wrinkling Please view the Photographs which give best impression of...



www.ebay.com





AMC-35 ( Renault ACGI ) light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wk2 foto soldat pak drilling 3er flak Geschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto soldat pak drilling 3er flak Geschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Drilling 3er flak Geschütz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

3 (!) K5 Eisenbahngeschütze Fernkampf Atlantikwall DORA Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 (!) K5 Eisenbahngeschütze Fernkampf Atlantikwall DORA Lok Lokomotive Eisenbahn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





K5 Eisenbahngeschütze Fernkampf Atlantikwall DORA railroadgun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

WORLD WAR ll ~ M5Al TANK DESTROYER UNIT GUARDS ROADWAY IN GERMANY - 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR ll ~ M5Al TANK DESTROYER UNIT GUARDS ROADWAY IN GERMANY - 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Rhino tank" (initially called Rhinoceros was the American nickname for Allied tanks fitted with "tusks", or bocage cutting devices, during World War II. The British designation for the modifications was Prongs.

M5A1 Stuart

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

RECONNAISSANCE WWII MILITARY WW2 PHOTOS LOT OF 57 VINTAGE ORIGINAL 107TH RECON | eBay


THIS COLLECTION OF PHOTOS WERE TAKEN BY THE 107TH RECON FROMDEC. 1943 - MAY 1945, OVERFRANCE, HOLLAND, BELGIUM AND GERMANY. THIS WILL BE SOLD AS A COMPLETE SET AND NOT BROKEN DOWN INTO SMALLER LOTS TO MAINTAIN THE HISTORICAL IMPORTANCE OF SUCH A COLLECTION.



www.ebay.com





Market Garden Arnhem 2 oct 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Wilhelmshaven Schlachtschiff "SCHARNHORST" Indienststellung am 7.1.1939 Großfoto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wilhelmshaven Schlachtschiff "SCHARNHORST" Indienststellung am 7.1.1939 Großfoto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Wilhelmshaven Schlachtschiff "SCHARNHORST" Indienststellung am 7.1.1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ" Übungsfahrt, schönes Detailfoto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ" Übungsfahrt, schönes Detailfoto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SCHARNHORST

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Top Originalfoto,Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ "Norwegen,Trondheim1943,Fiord,Kom.Meyer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto,Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ "Norwegen,Trondheim1943,Fiord,Kom.Meyer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





SCHARNHORST Trondheim fjord 1943 notice camo for the guns and the angled upwards AAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Foto Skizze Abmessungen Focke-Wulf Fw 239 H1.09 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Skizze Abmessungen Focke-Wulf Fw 239 H1.09 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Focke-Wulf Fw239

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Skizze Abmessungen Focke-Wulf Fw 239 H1.09 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Skizze Abmessungen Focke-Wulf Fw 239 H1.09 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


There's something about the plan form which reminds me of the F-84 Thunderstreak.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

UNITED STATES USA ARMY WORLD WAR 2 INTELLIGENCE WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO c.1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for UNITED STATES USA ARMY WORLD WAR 2 INTELLIGENCE WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO c.1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





cold weather Aero-Medical Laboratory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German PANTHER V Tank- COLOGNE Germany* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German PANTHER V Tank- COLOGNE Germany* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US destoyed Panther tank COLOGNE


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA Battalion- US Captured German Sd.Kfz.234 ARMORED CARS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA Battalion- US Captured German Sd.Kfz.234 ARMORED CARS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA Battalion- US Captured German Sd.Kfz.234

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI & Cathedral- City Ruins- BRUNSWICK Germany*-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI & Cathedral- City Ruins- BRUNSWICK Germany*-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Brunswick cathedral


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- GI & HALF TRACK w/ Quadmount & .50 AA GUNS -BRUNSWICK* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- GI & HALF TRACK w/ Quadmount & .50 AA GUNS -BRUNSWICK* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- GI & HALF TRACK w/ Quadmount & .50 AA GUNS Brunswick

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUN (August)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUN (August)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUN August Bielefeld


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUNS blown breech

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUNS* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUNS* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train AA RAILWAY Cart GUNS blown breech


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train (72237) AA RAILWAY Cart GUN* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train (72237) AA RAILWAY Cart GUN* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured German Train bunker 20mm aaa


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI & Captured German VW Type 82 VOLKSWAGEN Car* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI & Captured German VW Type 82 VOLKSWAGEN Car* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US GI & Captured German VW Type 82 VOLKSWAGEN Gütersloh _Gutersloh _Kübelwagen_ Kubelwagen_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI inside Captured DKW German Car w/ US MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI inside Captured DKW German Car w/ US MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US GI inside Captured DKW German Car w/ US MARKINGS

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI inside German Vehicle- KAPUT TOUGH S--- JERRY* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI inside German Vehicle- KAPUT TOUGH S--- JERRY* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US GI inside German Vehicle- KAPUT TOUGH SHIT JERRY

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

FOTO - PANZER - Vormarsch Poltawa "68.I.D." - FLAK-PANZER - Panzer I mit FLAK !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - PANZER - Vormarsch Poltawa "68.I.D." - FLAK-PANZER - Panzer I mit FLAK !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





What are they 

 Wurger
poltawa Panzer I


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)

That's the Panzer I with the 20mm Flak 38 ( Flak 38 auf Panzer I ). Also called the Flakpanzer I Ausf A Sd.Kfz.101 .





the source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

whats it towing?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)

A cart ( small trailer ) with the ammo supply and tools like , a showel, axe etc. I guess there were the personal items of a crew as well.

Additionallly .. the trailer seems to be the German Sd.Ah.51 one . It was a kind of all-purposel stuff. It was used not only for the box but also for transportation of the Flak 38 gun with its platform . Also I have seen pictures with a searchlight with its base together.





the source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

U. S. USA WAC'S 8TH US AIR FORCE INTELLIGENCE WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


A GREAT ORIGINAL ITEM FROM OVER 70 YEARS AGO!



www.ebay.com





WAC'S 8TH US AIR FORCE INTELLIGENCE plot board

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Original Photo & Neg 8th PHOTO SQUADRON SIGN 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Eighth Photo Squadron Sign. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph & Neg. I have my suspicions.and I'm pretty sure at this point that it was Chester "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com





8th PHOTO SQUADRON SIGN 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA p-38 CHET WILLIAMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Invitation EIGHTH PHOTO SQUADRON DANCE 8 Ballers 1942 MARCH FIELD CALIF P38 | eBay


Rare invitation for a dance at March Field, California for the Eighth Photo Squadron. This dates to May of 1942 and the well-known "Eight Ballers" logo has likely not been designed yet. In case you can't read the fine print inside, it reads.



www.ebay.com





EIGHTH PHOTO SQUADRON DANCE 8 Ballers 1942 MARCH FIELD CALIF P-38

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

FRENCH AVIATION: ARSAERO CT 10 (ARS 5501) TARGET DRONE B&W PHOTO 3RD APRIL 1956 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: ARSAERO CT 10 (ARS 5501) TARGET DRONE B&W PHOTO 3RD APRIL 1956 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





3 april 1956

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN 75mm SHELL HIT on M4 SHERMAN TANK 1944 ETO 7 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of GERMAN SHELL HIT on Knocked Out American M4 SHERMAN TANK with cast hull somewhere in the...



www.ebay.com





GERMAN 75mm SHELL HIT on M4 SHERMAN TANK 1944 ETO

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Feb 9, 2022)

That gunner deserves a medal!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Bogenbucht/ Ofotfjords, Narvik 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Bogenbucht/ Ofotfjords, Narvik 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bogenbucht / Ofotfjords, Narvik 1943


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Seehund mini sub XXVII B 74 , 107















FOTO von einem Zweimann-U-Boot Typ XXVII B "Seehund", 14,5 X 10,5 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO von einem Zweimann-U-Boot Typ XXVII B "Seehund", 14,5 X 10,5 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Dummy atrappe



















K3002 Foto deutscher Panzer Panzerattrappe Attrappe 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3002 Foto deutscher Panzer Panzerattrappe Attrappe 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Prototyp Krupp Grosstraktor



















K3000 Foto deutscher Panzer Prototyp Krupp Großtraktor Erprobung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3000 Foto deutscher Panzer Prototyp Krupp Großtraktor Erprobung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

Orig. Aushang Bilderdienst der Luftwaffe DR 2.WK - 8.8cm Geschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Aushang Bilderdienst der Luftwaffe DR 2.WK - 8.8cm Geschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Oakland Ca. Japanese sub.





















Port. Photo: RARE Japanese Sub Captured at PEARL HARBOR at OAKLAND, CA Port (#1) | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

US Aircraft Recognition Board on Japanese Battleship NAGATO



















**RARE! View of US Aircraft Recognition Board on Japanese Battleship NAGATO!!!** | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.



www.ebay.com












WW2 WWII Photo IJN Battleship Nagato Aircraft ID Training Aid World War Two 7245 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII Photo IJN Battleship Nagato Aircraft ID Training Aid World War Two 7245 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Captured German Impressed French 27.4cm Railway Gun CASAR



















**RARE! US Captured German Impressed French 27.4cm Railway Gun "CASAR" (#1)!!!** | eBay


Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Originales Foto,Panzerjäger,LW,SLF,Flak | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originales Foto,Panzerjäger,LW,SLF,Flak in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Battle of Milne Bay PAPUA NEW GUINEA 














WWII Photo & Neg ABANDONED JAPANESE TANK Battle of Milne Bay PAPUA NEW GUINEA b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg ABANDONED JAPANESE TANK Battle of Milne Bay PAPUA NEW GUINEA b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WAC'S 8TH US AIR FORCE INTELLIGENCE plot board



"The real reason behind the Bf 109's poor range; If I get on my tippy-toes I can reach Essex..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

View attachment 658170










Foto russisches Schiffsgeschütz in einer Bunker Stellung an der Ostfront ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russisches Schiffsgeschütz in einer Bunker Stellung an der Ostfront ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Airframes


 rochie
your new ride is here. Nice Terry thought of kitchen.














B218 Foto Wehrmacht Finnland Front Suomi Aunus Beute Schweden Lazarett Bus LKW ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie B218 Foto Wehrmacht Finnland Front Suomi Aunus Beute Schweden Lazarett Bus LKW ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bike powered electricity generator for radio woman in background














22) Foto Luftwaffe Frau Blitzmädel Nachrichten Helferinn . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 22) Foto Luftwaffe Frau Blitzmädel Nachrichten Helferinn . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

1944 Normandy - H.M.H.S. St Julian at Mulberry harbour - 














1944 Normandy - H.M.H.S. St Julian at Mulberry harbour - W.O.photo 14 by 10cm | eBay


1944 Normandy - H.M.H.S. St Julian at Mulberry harbour - W.O.photo 14 by 10cm Moored to the Mulberry Harbour in Normandy, where she was waiting to evacuate wounded from France . 1944 pinholed ,mounted on card , removed from album marks Please view the Photographs which give the best impression...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

Glider Target














WORLD WAR II: GLIDER TARGET B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GLIDER TARGET. WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

Heavy railroad Flak guns Abteilung 473



















Foto schwere Eisenbahn Flak - Abteilung 473 Geschütz Waggon Flugzeug Abwehr 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto schwere Eisenbahn Flak - Abteilung 473 Geschütz Waggon Flugzeug Abwehr 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto 2 WK schwere Eisenbahn Flak - Abteilung 473 Geschütz Waggon Flugzeug Abwehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK schwere Eisenbahn Flak - Abteilung 473 Geschütz Waggon Flugzeug Abwehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

1940 Press Photo Crew mans listening post along Canada's east coast sound detectors

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 19, 2022)

No record of these picking up sounds of the mythological Ju 390, is there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

1944 Press Photo Marine at Camp Lejeune NC test a new water-tight cargo trailer




















1944 Press Photo Marine at Camp Lejeune NC test a new water-tight cargo trailer | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo Marine at Camp Lejeune NC test a new water-tight cargo trailer at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

NISSAN 80 MILITARY TRUCK Jungle Papua New Guinea 

 Shinpachi
perhaps of interest to you. Scroll down.














WWII Photo ABANDONED JAPANESE NISSAN 80 MILITARY TRUCK Jungle Papua New Guinea | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo ABANDONED JAPANESE NISSAN 80 MILITARY TRUCK Jungle Papua New Guinea at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

JAPANESE MEDICAL KIT For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA



















WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE MEDICAL KIT For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE MEDICAL KIT For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

JAPANESE FIELD SURGEON KIT Medical PAPUA NEW GUINEA
























WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE FIELD SURGEON KIT Medical PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE FIELD SURGEON KIT Medical PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

JAPANESE FIELD SURGEON KIT Bone Saw PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

JAPANESE DRUG PACKAGING For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Notice American and German on the packaging

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

CAPTURED JAPANESE DRUG AMPULES For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

JAPANESE BALANCE SCALE For Field Use PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Australian Troops with a Captured Japanese Landing Barge



 Shinpachi















Original WW2 Photo - Australian Troops with a Captured Japanese Landing Barge | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Photo - Australian Troops with a Captured Japanese Landing Barge at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Vickers Crossley armoured car































1930's Photo Crossley Armoured Car from British army officers album India NWFT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930's Photo Crossley Armoured Car from British army officers album India NWFT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Soviet Beute Traktor Schlepper im Dienst der Wehrmacht an der Ostfront


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)

S-65 Stalinets ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

573rd AAA Hetzer turm 135 Marder 1














*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN-Captured German HETZER / JAGDPANZER Tank (135) w CAMO* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN-Captured German HETZER / JAGDPANZER Tank (135) w CAMO* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Sd.Kfz 251 mit Flak














Foto Sd.Kfz 251 mit Flak Geschütz-Anhänger im Schlamm WK Halbkettenfahrzeug Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sd.Kfz 251 mit Flak Geschütz-Anhänger im Schlamm WK Halbkettenfahrzeug Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Steyr 1500 A Mannschaftswagen














Foto Steyr 1500 A Mannschaftswagen,Auto,Kfz,Wehrmacht,Wk2,ww2 photo military car | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Steyr 1500 A Mannschaftswagen,Auto,Kfz,Wehrmacht,Wk2,ww2 photo military car in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Zimmerit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*



*










WW2 Foto 17 Panzer GvB Division Endkampf Camo Tarn Schwimmwagen Normandie 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW2 Foto 17 Panzer GvB Division Endkampf Camo Tarn Schwimmwagen Normandie 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


















WW2 Foto 17 Panzer GvB Division Endkampf Camo Tarn Schwimmwagen Normandie 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW2 Foto 17 Panzer GvB Division Endkampf Camo Tarn Schwimmwagen Normandie 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

PzKpfw VI Tiger Zimmerit















1944 Durham's & knocked out Tiger Tank "operation Epsom "I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1944 Durham's & knocked out Tiger Tank "operation Epsom "I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm long crease top to bottom right en of the Durham Light Infantry, 49th (West Riding) Division inspect a knocked-out German Tiger tank during Operation 'Epsom', 28 June 1944. one of a collection of Imperial War Museum...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

PzKpfw VI Tiger















1945 Italy - knocked out Tiger tank - lugo -Massa road - I.W.M. photo 18 by13cm | eBay


1945 Italy - knocked out Tiger tank - lugo -Massa road - I.W.M. photo 18 by13cm long crease top to bottom center right New Zealanders inspect knocked-out Tiger tanks on the Lugo-Massa Road. 13.4.1945 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

USS Saratoga (CV-3)




















1946-7 soldier's Hawaii Photo aircraft carrier USS Saratoga leaving Pearl Harbor | eBay


He was stationed at Schofield Barracks at officers house along with his wife.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Marder III, SdKfz139


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

DD drive Duplex Sherman



















Original WWII Press Photo M4 DD AMPHIBIOUS SHERMAN TANK Used D-DAY INVASION 298 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Press Photo M4 DD AMPHIBIOUS SHERMAN TANK Used D-DAY INVASION 298 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

balloon Ballon beobachtung














Foto, Wk2, Das Auge der Infanterie im Felde, Beobachterballon (N)50143 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Das Auge der Infanterie im Felde, Beobachterballon (N)50143 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

balloon Ballon beobachtung


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Propellor repair belly landed 9-7-1942 Thursday


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

DD drive Duplex Sherman














RARE! Original WW2 Photo - D-Day - Sherman DD Tank on the beach - Normandy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE! Original WW2 Photo - D-Day - Sherman DD Tank on the beach - Normandy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Motorised snow sled finnish soviet ?














Foto Ostfront Russland Schneemobil Kufen Motorschlitten Luftwaffe Soldaten Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ostfront Russland Schneemobil Kufen Motorschlitten Luftwaffe Soldaten Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)

Soviet NKL-6 Propellerschlitten (aerosani)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Renault R35 ?


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 28, 2022)

Must've been real windy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Must've been real windy.


Sauerkraut fart will do that,

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

CHAR S35















G93 Frankreich Panzer-Rgt.36 französischer CHAR S35 Beutepanzer france tank 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G93 Frankreich Panzer-Rgt.36 französischer CHAR S35 Beutepanzer france tank 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Renault R35 ?
> 
> View attachment 659705
> 
> ...



Nope. One of the Hotchkiss H-35 or H-39 known as the PzKpfw. 35H 734(f) or PzKpfw. 38H 735(f)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



D-Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

The _Prairie_ was decommissioned after over 52 years of service on 26 March 1993 at Long Beach, California, and was later towed to Singapore and sold for scrap. At the time of her decommissioning, she was the longest serving ship in the U.S. Navy other than the USS _Constitution_. She was laid down 7 December 1938 by New York Shipbuilding, Camden, New Jersey; launched 9 December 1939; sponsored by Mrs. Samuel M. Robinson; and commissioned 5 August 1940.














Vintage Photo WWII US Military Battleship USS Prairie Phila Navy Yard 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Photo WWII US Military Battleship USS Prairie Phila Navy Yard 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

USS _Blue_ (DD-387)


Sunk Battle of Guadalcanal,[1]​ on 22 August 1942


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

STAGHOUND ARMORED CAR MINE CLEARING Tank Vehicle














Vintage Real Photo WWII STAGHOUND ARMORED CAR MINE CLEARING Tank Vehicle 250 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Real Photo WWII STAGHOUND ARMORED CAR MINE CLEARING Tank Vehicle 250 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

M1935 HIGH SPEED ARTILLERY TRACTOR














Vintage Real Photo Pre-WWII US Army M1935 HIGH SPEED ARTILLERY TRACTOR Tank 248 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Real Photo Pre-WWII US Army M1935 HIGH SPEED ARTILLERY TRACTOR Tank 248 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Mar 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> DD drive Duplex Sherman
> 
> View attachment 659330
> 
> ...


This is an unusual beast. It was one of two pilot models converted in the summer of 1945 by Firestone in their Burlington, North Carolina Plant.

Unlike the DD tanks that saw service in WW2 it was based on the later M4A2(76)HVSS Sherman (Sherman IIIAY DD III in British terms). Part of an order for 200 planned for production Sept-Dec 1945 and cancelled at the end of the war. Planned for use by Britain in Far East operations.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Opel Blitz LKW Typ Maultier mit Tarnanstrich ,Kurland-Kessel 1945














Foto-Negativ: Opel-Blitz LKW Typ Maultier mit Tarnanstrich ,Kurland-Kessel 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Negativ: Opel-Blitz LKW Typ Maultier mit Tarnanstrich ,Kurland-Kessel 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Foto-Negativ: WH-Militär-LKW mit schönem Tarnanstrich im Kurland-Kessel 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Negativ: WH-Militär-LKW mit schönem Tarnanstrich im Kurland-Kessel 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Foto-Negativ: WH-Militär-LKW´s mit schönem Tarnanstrich im Kurland-Kessel 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Negativ: WH-Militär-LKW´s mit schönem Tarnanstrich im Kurland-Kessel 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

PK-Foto : Panzerspähwagen PUMA Sd.Kfz.233 mit 7,5cm StuK. in Stalingrad 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie PK-Foto : Panzerspähwagen PUMA Sd.Kfz.233 mit 7,5cm StuK. in Stalingrad 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Schiphol post 1945



















WORLD AVIATION: SCHIPHOL AVIATION GROUND AMSTERDAM ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: SCHIPHOL AVIATION GROUND AMSTERDAM ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Mar 3, 2022)

The photo has to date to postwar judging by the collection of KLM DC-4/6 not to mention the Lockheed Constellation in the middle of the left hand side.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Coast guns channel France





























Frankreich , Küstengeschütz Beute Tarnanstrich camo , 4. Juni 1940 am Kanal (2) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Küstengeschütz Beute Tarnanstrich camo , 4. Juni 1940 am Kanal (2) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9














WW2 German 8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 German 8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

1942 Combined Ops Light support craft with 8" Oerlikon















1942 Combined Ops Light support craft with 8" Oerlikon #3 -W.O. photo 12 by 9cm | eBay


1942 U.K. Combined Ops Light support craft with 8" Oerlikon Gun #3 War office photo 12 by 9cm Feb 1942, back foxed a War office photo, some of these have Wartime Censored & not for publication stamps most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or wrinkling most quite clean, some have minor...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

Esbjerg Fanö Dänemark Marine Flak 204 Abt ~ Horchgerät















04# Esbjerg Fanö Dänemark Marine Flak 204 Abt ~ Horchgerät Radar Tarn Camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie 04# Esbjerg Fanö Dänemark Marine Flak 204 Abt ~ Horchgerät Radar Tarn Camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

M45 Quadmount Louise














World War II Black and White photo American In Europeans 1943 in France WW11 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for World War II Black and White photo American In Europeans 1943 in France WW11 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

M29 Weasel Holland 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Fesselballon observation balloon














K3234 Foto WH Fesselballon Zeppelin Luftschiff LKW SdKfz Seilwinde | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3234 Foto WH Fesselballon Zeppelin Luftschiff LKW SdKfz Seilwinde in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2022)

Marder 3














Panzer Tank Haubitze Kampfeinsatz Panzerkampfwagen Front (18x13) Origi. Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzer Tank Haubitze Kampfeinsatz Panzerkampfwagen Front (18x13) Origi. Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

captured beute FT17 Renault














Original WW2 Photo - FT17 Renault - German Markings | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Photo - FT17 Renault - German Markings at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

Krupp Kfz.70














Foto WK II SDKFZ Tarndach camouflage G1.18 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II SDKFZ Tarndach camouflage G1.18 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Battle of Bardia -

Wikipedia Lancia 3Ro














128753, Foto italienische Lkws in Afrika, DAK Afrikakorps, Lancia 3Ro, Bardia | eBay


Entdecken Sie 128753, Foto italienische Lkws in Afrika, DAK Afrikakorps, Lancia 3Ro, Bardia in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

12.8 cm Selbstfahrlafette auf VK 30.01(H) Sturer Emil














Foto/Photo 578,Panzer,Tank, WW2, sturer Emil ,Ostfront, Eastern Front, selten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 578,Panzer,Tank, WW2, sturer Emil ,Ostfront, Eastern Front, selten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

k.o. Jagdpanther 570















Foto/Photo 570,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, Westfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 570,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. Jagdpanther, Westfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

CRUISER A30 AVENGER TANK

The fourth Avenger I pilot. This vehicle was built in the summer of 1945 S48364




















WORLD WAR: CRUISER A30 AVENGER TANK SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


CRUISER A30 AVENGER TANK. SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH. WORLD WAR.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Black Prince (A43) 














WORLD WAR: BLACK PRINCE INFANTRY TANK A43 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


BLACK PRINCE INFANTRY TANK A43. WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Churchill Bridgelayer















WORLD WAR: CHURCHILL BRIDGE-BUILDER SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: CHURCHILL BRIDGE-BUILDER SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Landwasserschlepper LWS














Foto Wehrmacht Amphibienfahrzeug Land-Wasser-Schlepper LWS mit Kennung LWS 413 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Amphibienfahrzeug Land-Wasser-Schlepper LWS mit Kennung LWS 413 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

polish tankette TKS 20mm cannon















Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Beute Tankette mit schweren M.G. in Polen (N)50404 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Beute Tankette mit schweren M.G. in Polen (N)50404 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

T34 beute captured














Foto/Photo 609,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-34, Balkenkreuz, unterstützt Infanterie | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 609,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute T-34, Balkenkreuz, unterstützt Infanterie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

KV1 beute captured














Foto/Photo 608,Panzer,Tank, WW2, 2 x Beute KV-1, Balkenkreuz, Wintertarn, | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 608,Panzer,Tank, WW2, 2 x Beute KV-1, Balkenkreuz, Wintertarn, in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

polish tankette TKS 7,92mm km wz.25 Hotchkiss














Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Beute Tankette mit schweren M.G. in Polen, 01 (N)50404 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Beute Tankette mit schweren M.G. in Polen, 01 (N)50404 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Polizei Rgt. 25 Kroatien Bandenkampf italienischer Beute Panzer Tarnanstrich



















Polizei Rgt. 25 Kroatien Bandenkampf italienischer Beute Panzer Tarnanstrich (2) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Polizei Rgt. 25 Kroatien Bandenkampf italienischer Beute Panzer Tarnanstrich (2) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

1943 Amphibious Bren Carrier Fitted Kapok Floats Crosses River

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> F002820 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002820 Henschel. HS 293. Glide Bomb at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Hs293 Motor Assembly














WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph German Bomb Motor Assembly | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph German Bomb Motor Assembly at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

US Military Army Press Photograph 3" Folded Anti Aircraft Gun



















WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph 3" Folded Anti Aircraft Gun | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph 3" Folded Anti Aircraft Gun at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Captured Panzer V Armor Test ( Panther model G) Aberdeen Proving grounds















WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph Captured Panzer V Armor Test | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII American US Military Army Press Photograph Captured Panzer V Armor Test at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Captured beute M8 Greyhound "Buffalo Bill" of the 14th Cavalry Group captured by Germans, St Vith, Belgium 3 februari



















Press Photo: RARE! KO'd German Captured US M8 Armored Car; ST. VITH, Belgium!!! | eBay


Press Photo: RARE! Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

Panther Ostwallturm 3














Port. Photo: RARE! US Airman w/ Captured Pzkw.V Panther Tank Turret Bunker!!! | eBay


Photo: RARE! US Airman w/ Captured Pzkw.V Panther Tank Turret Bunker! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 Amphibious Bren Carrier Fitted Kapok Floats Crosses River
> 
> View attachment 661651
> 
> ...


That does not seem like the face of confidence.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That does not seem like the face of confidence.


More like one second before screaming like a little girl. A duck swimming by would make it sink like a brick i think.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Armoured train















WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Zug/Lok/riesen/Geschützturm/Gleisanlage/Soldat!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Zug/Lok/riesen/Geschützturm/Gleisanlage/Soldat!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

russian?? polish?? captured beute














WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Kettenfahrzeug/Fahrzeug/Soldaten/Uniform/LKW!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Kettenfahrzeug/Fahrzeug/Soldaten/Uniform/LKW!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

captured beute















WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Panzer/Kettenfahrzeug/LKW/Soldat/Winter/Ausrüstung!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Panzer/Kettenfahrzeug/LKW/Soldat/Winter/Ausrüstung!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

russian?? polish?? captured beute














WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Kettenfahrzeug/Flak/Soldaten/Ausrüstung/Stellung!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/Kettenfahrzeug/Flak/Soldaten/Ausrüstung/Stellung!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/LKW/Fahrzeuge/Ausrüstung/Soldaten/Uniform/!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/WH/LKW/Fahrzeuge/Ausrüstung/Soldaten/Uniform/!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> russian?? polish?? captured beute
> 
> View attachment 662076
> 
> ...




Polish.. the C2P a light artillery tractor. Germans capture a couple of them and used for their purposes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> russian?? polish?? captured beute
> 
> View attachment 662078
> 
> ...



Nope. That's a disarmed Italian Semovente L. 40 da 47/32 self-propelled gun.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Shinpachi


CAPTURED JAPANESE LANDING BARGE 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA





























WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE LANDING BARGE 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE LANDING BARGE 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

V-2 Antwerpen near docks 2 tail on one freight car 



















WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photograph Capture V2 Rocket Tails Caption 2.5’’ x 4.5’’ | eBay


Snap shot of captured V2 parts.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst radio mast














KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" der Mast mit den Funkanlagen !Kriegsmarsch ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" der Mast mit den Funkanlagen !Kriegsmarsch ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst signalling device.
























KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst"Kriegswacht am Signalscheinwerfer ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst"Kriegswacht am Signalscheinwerfer ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst iced in



















Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff "SCHARNHORST" Hafen eingefrohren Wilhelmshaven1940(2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Kriegsmarine Schlachtschiff "SCHARNHORST" Hafen eingefrohren Wilhelmshaven1940(2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst range finder














KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst"Kriegswacht Meßgeräte Ferngläser Optik an Bord ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst"Kriegswacht Meßgeräte Ferngläser Optik an Bord ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto HKL 3 mal Sturmpanzer I Bison 15-cm-Haubitze Vormarsch Kennung Wappen | eBay
> 
> 15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 604601


15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison this is named Bismarck


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison this is named Emmi














Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit Namen EMMI an der Westfront im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit Namen EMMI an der Westfront im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

5 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison















Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit E bei der Vormarsch-Sicherung im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit E bei der Vormarsch-Sicherung im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

5 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison this is named Edith














Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit Namen EDITH an der Westfront im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Panzer SFL 15-cm-s.IG 33 BISON mit Namen EDITH an der Westfront im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Seehund mini sub XXVII
























5 Original Photos Midget German WWII U-Boat Seehund Submarine Fort Pierce FL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5 Original Photos Midget German WWII U-Boat Seehund Submarine Fort Pierce FL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> captured beute



An example of the Great Renault FT-17, the prototype of the modern tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Organisation Army Training Command 1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

When to use Benzedrine Alert


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Tiger I or Panzerkampfwagen VI Berlin July 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

captured japanese tank Type 95 Ha-Go ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Emergency equipment and kits arctic desert tropic overwater


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Athos Char B1 bis Renault














Foto französischer PANZER Name "ATHOS"-FRANKREICH-1940-Beutepanzer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französischer PANZER Name "ATHOS"-FRANKREICH-1940-Beutepanzer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

Navy Chief Petty Officer holding an aerial camera for recon


Say Smile!














Navy Chief Petty Officer holding an aerial camera for recon WWII WW2 8x10 photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy Chief Petty Officer holding an aerial camera for recon WWII WW2 8x10 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

24 november 1944 Friday Chipping Ongar

RAF Chipping Ongar - Wikipedia USAAF Station AAF-162 for security reasons by the USAAF during the war, and by which it was referred to instead of location. Its USAAF Station Code was "JC". 387th Bombardment Group (Medium)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

DD DUPLEX DRIVE M4 SHERMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Navy Chief Petty Officer holding an aerial camera for recon
> 
> 
> Say Smile!
> ...


A Minox camera designed by committee.


----------



## special ed (Mar 30, 2022)

His fingers will be out of focus.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

1944 368th ENG GI's Sottevast V-2 Rocket Launch Site Cherbourg, France October 1944









Sottevast V2 bunker - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hoogovens Ijmuiden Holland captured beute ( big steel plant very important to Germans. )














Gross Foto, Wk2, Sperr Ballon Abteilung in Holland, Industrieschutz, 24 (N)50421 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gross Foto, Wk2, Sperr Ballon Abteilung in Holland, Industrieschutz, 24 (N)50421 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

1944 USAAF Aviation Engineers Build Aircraft Hanger in England



















1944 USAAF Aviation Engineers Build Aircraft Hanger in England Orig. News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 USAAF Aviation Engineers Build Aircraft Hanger in England Orig. News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Intelligence

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Description of Russian Aircraft Engines AM35 and AM38 contains see pic 23 pages in pdf file below.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

About drag


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

1942 Corregidor Disappearing Gun , Fort Mills


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

1942 Corregidor Disappearing Gun , Fort Mills

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

155 mm gun M1 Long Tom in travelling position


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

155 mm gun M1 Long Tom in loading position.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzerjäger1 , Panzerjager















Wk2 foto panzer panzerjäger Soldaten front 100℅ original | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto panzer panzerjäger Soldaten front 100℅ original in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Dicker Max Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt521 














Foto Dicker Max ! Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt. 521 !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dicker Max ! Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt. 521 !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Dicker Max Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt521














Foto Dicker Max ! Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt. 521 !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dicker Max ! Panzer Selbstfahrlafette IV A Kennung Panzerjäger Abt. 521 !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Flak 88 January 1942


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Crew of US M4 Sherman tank with full set equipment















WW2 Picture Photo Crew of US M4 Sherman tank with full set equipment 3518 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo Crew of US M4 Sherman tank with full set equipment 3518 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

panzerzug Soviet














Foto WK II russischer Panzerzug im Bahnhof Русский бронепоезд на станции Во E1.5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II russischer Panzerzug im Bahnhof Русский бронепоезд на станции Во E1.5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

1944 operation pluto - Pipline Conundrum prepared



















1944 operation pluto - Pipline Conundrum prepared - photo 25 by 20cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 operation pluto - Pipline Conundrum prepared - photo 25 by 20cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Stuart M3 Tank ~ Towing a Sherman Tank














Stuart M3 Tank ~ Towing a Sherman Tank ~ Detailed image ~ Rare original photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stuart M3 Tank ~ Towing a Sherman Tank ~ Detailed image ~ Rare original photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen V, Panther, Sd.Kfz. 171















[United States Soldiers with a Captured Panther Tank]


Photograph of uniformed U.S. Army soldiers standing on and around a captured German Panzerkampfwagen Panther tank. Nathan Levine and Dan Melli stand by the vehicle's tracks while John Vitolo stands near the turret to the left.




texashistory.unt.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Skip391 (Apr 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stuart M3 Tank ~ Towing a Sherman Tank
> 
> View attachment 664961
> 
> ...


The first try was bad. Lets try again.

Looks like a M31 recovery vehicle converted from a M3 Lee medium tank.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Jagdpanther Sd.Kfz. 173



















RARE WWII US Army Destroyed Captured German MK5 Panther Tank Original Photo #2 | eBay


RARE WWII US Army Destroyed Captured German MK5 Panther Tank Original Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

1941 Kent - R.A. a 4 inch Naval gun mounted on a lorry














1941 Kent - R.A. a 4 inch Naval gun mounted on a lorry - W.O.photo 12 by 9cm | eBay


1941 Kent - R.A. a 4 inch Naval gun mounted on a lorry - W.O.photo 12 by 9cm The crew of a 4 inch Naval gun mounted on a lorry, rush to man action stations 913 Defence Battery nr Rochester Kent 12.8.1941 a War office photo, some of these have Wartime Censored & not for publication stamps most...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

captured japanese tank under new management

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

What on earth is this contraption for??


 drgondog


 ColFord


 Wurger


























WW2 Original 385th Bomb Group B-17, Photo-36 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Original 385th Bomb Group B-17, Photo-36 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## drgondog (Apr 24, 2022)

have no idea


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

kindalike horch gerat perhaps to hear in coming bombers back from mission?? It can swing in direction.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)

Rather looks like a part of a meto stuff. It seems I have seen a such thing. But where ... can't remind myself.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dutch Destroyer H.N.M.S Isaac Sweers


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

836th AAA Battalion GI On GN-45 Radio Hand Crank



















WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 836th AAA Battalion GI On GN-45 Radio Hand Crank | eBay


He was a high speed radio operator with the 836th Anti Aircraft Artillery Battalion, 202nd Field Artillery Group & 190th Field Artillery Group. WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 836th AAA Battalion GI On GN-45 Radio Hand Crank - The GI on the hand crank is the photo owner Irving H. Treuhaft.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Usa Searchlights and listening devices T3 sound locator with its associated 60-inch searchlight






Acoustic Radar.


Douglas Self, sound location, sound locator, acoustic locator, sound mirror



www.douglas-self.com


















Orig. US Foto Parade Flakscheinwerfer Lkw m. Horchgerät Anhänger Wagen Amerika | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. US Foto Parade Flakscheinwerfer Lkw m. Horchgerät Anhänger Wagen Amerika in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

80th HEADHUNTERS FIGHTER SQUADRON SIGN Morotai P-38 Lightning

destroyed 214














Original Photo 80th HEADHUNTERS FIGHTER SQUADRON SIGN P-38 Lightning Morotai 160 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of HOME OF THE 80th HEADHUNTERS FIGHTER SQUADRON SIGN, 8th Fighter Group, 5th Air Force, AAF...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

Panzerbeobachtungswagen III Sd.Kfz.232 (Fug) radio version , Heinig


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

U-boat U763 2 airplane kills multiple engine 04-02-1944 Friday , 05-02-1944 Saturday






The Type VIIC U-boat U-763 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




uboat.net










U-boat Successes against aircraft - The History - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




uboat.net






U-7634 Feb 1944Aircraft attack, aircraft shot down:
0821hrs, Bay of Biscay, NNW of Cape Finisterre, inbound: British B-24 Liberator BZ795 (53 Sqn RAF/F, pilot Sgt T.A. Patey)

The aircraft was shot down with the loss of all seven aircrew. Depth charges that were dropped did no damage.


U-7635 Feb 1944Aircraft attack, aircraft shot down:
British Halifax bomber (502 Sqn RAF/R, pilot F/O F.T. Culling-Mannix, RNZAF)

22.05 hrs, Bay of Biscay, west of Bordeaux, inbound: repeated AA hits were scored on the Halifax during its first attack run, and it crashed, killing the crew of eight.







E-Obermaschinist Heinz Nordmann vor Turm von U Boot U763 im Hafen in Brest














Foto U Boot U 763 mit Turm Mailing und 2 Flugzeug Abschüssen ! Kdt. KL Cordes | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto U Boot U 763 mit Turm Mailing und 2 Flugzeug Abschüssen ! Kdt. KL Cordes in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen IV (Pz.Kpfw. IV), commonly known as the Panzer IV. Seitenschürzen, Turm 633














Foto : schwerer Deut.Panzer IV mit Seitenschürzen, 633 und Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : schwerer Deut.Panzer IV mit Seitenschürzen, 633 und Tarnanstrich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

French Rail Gun Disney Character Snow White Dwarf Sneezy Atchoum

























WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photo French Rail Gun Disney Character Snow White Dwarf | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photo French Rail Gun Disney Character Snow White Dwarf at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

Transport ship cammo Vorpostenboot VP-Boot MÖWE m. Tarn Camo 1940
























Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Transporter Schiff Boot m. Tarn Camo Hafen Norwegen GJ | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Kriegsmarine Transporter Schiff Boot m. Tarn Camo Hafen Norwegen GJ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Bunker camouflaged as house.














Foto, Wk2, Haus als Bunker, Westfront 1940 (N)50443 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Haus als Bunker, Westfront 1940 (N)50443 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

KV/1 Beute captured balkenkreuz
Note gun 7.5 cm KwK 40 L/48














Foto/Photo 139,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute KV-1, Kran, Balkenkreuz, Umbau, Kette | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 139,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Beute KV-1, Kran, Balkenkreuz, Umbau, Kette in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Japanese tankette type 97 light armored-car te-ke















WWII: JAPANESE TANKETTE ORIGINAL SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


JAPANESE TANKETTE. ORIGINAL SCHOOL OF TANK TECHNOLOGY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Bismarck















orig. Foto, das deutsche Schlachtschiff " BISMARCK ", german battleship Bismarck | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Foto, das deutsche Schlachtschiff " BISMARCK ", german battleship Bismarck in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Chemiepark Marl Im „Dritten Reich" wurde dort Buna (synthetischer Kautschuk) für die Produktion von Reifen hergestellt. 

Bomb damage 














Foto LW Soldat Reichsverteidigung Flak Bomben auf Hüls in Marl Werksgelände B18 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Reichsverteidigung Flak Bomben auf Hüls in Marl Werksgelände B18 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2022)

Matilda Scorpion Mine Flail Tank














WW2 Desert War -a Matilda Scorpion Mine Flail Tank - original photo 9.5 by 6.5cm | eBay


WW2 Desert War -a Matilda Scorpion Mine Flail Tank - original photo 9.5 by 6.5cm taken from a wartime collection of Royal tank Regiment related some self taken photos and related 10.5 by 8cm Official passed for publication War Office photos , in North Africa and Europe some foxing Please view...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2022)

Beute Panzer T 60 Russland mit Balkenkreuz ohne Turm 














Orig. Foto Beute Panzer T 60 Russland mit Balkenkreuz ohne Turm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Panzer T 60 Russland mit Balkenkreuz ohne Turm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2022)

Flagge der Infantrie Flagge der Flieger



















2. Weltkrieg Bild 13: Flagge der Infantrie Farb-Druck | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2. Weltkrieg Bild 13: Flagge der Infantrie Farb-Druck in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2022)

Wehrmacht LKW Truppentransporter Opel Blitz Typ 3,6 - 36 SA 1-13





















































2.WK 1937 Foto Wehrmacht LKW Truppentransporter Opel Blitz Typ 3,6 - 36 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK 1937 Foto Wehrmacht LKW Truppentransporter Opel Blitz Typ 3,6 - 36 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYER Firing Shells



















*WWII photo- 645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYERS In Attack Position* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYERS In Attack Position* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYER passes Blown Up Bridge



















*WWII photo- 645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYER passes Blown Up Bridge* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 645th TD Battalion- M10 TANK DESTROYER passes Blown Up Bridge* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

USS Hornet Scoreboard 



















Vintage WWII Official U. S. Navy Photograph USS Hornet Scoreboard | eBay


The photo was released October 31, 1944. File number TR-10248. It is captioned "Hornet's Scoreboard. USS Hornet. It is in very good plus condition.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

Vorpostenboot VP-Boot Schiff m. Tarn Camo bei Hafen in Frankreich















Orig. Foto Vorpostenboot VP-Boot Schiff m. Tarn Camo bei Hafen in Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Vorpostenboot VP-Boot Schiff m. Tarn Camo bei Hafen in Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

Truppenlager Gross Born



















Orig. Foto Wegweiser Schild z. Lager GROSS BORN Borne Sulinowo Polen 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wegweiser Schild z. Lager GROSS BORN Borne Sulinowo Polen 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

Agfacolor-Farbdia-Niederlande-Groningen-Luftwaffe-Hotel-Cafe-B.R.Arends-1940


Agfacolor-Farbdia-Niederlande-Groningen-Luftwaffe-Hotel-Cafe-B.R.Arends-1940 in Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945, Fotos, Briefe & Postkarten, Fotos | eBay



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

ARMORED SCHOOL M4 SHERMAN TANKS GERMAN MARKINGS 1943 Fort Knox















Original Photo ARMORED SCHOOL M4 SHERMAN TANKS GERMAN MARKINGS 1943 Fort Knox 8 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Large Snapshot Photo of of the 1st STUDENT REGIMENT, ARMORED SCHOOL DIVISION at FORT KNOX, Kentucky, circa...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

Krupp Kfz.70















Foto WK II Wehrmacht Fahrzeuge in München Dienerstraße Alois Dallmayr Haus E1.12 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Fahrzeuge in München Dienerstraße Alois Dallmayr Haus E1.12 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Schwedischer Beute Panzerwagen L202 Panzerspähwagen Landswerk 181














Schwedischer Beute Panzerwagen L202 Panzerspähwagen Landswerk 181 Großfoto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Schwedischer Beute Panzerwagen L202 Panzerspähwagen Landswerk 181 Großfoto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Jagdpanther Sd.Kfz. 173














Original WWII jagdpanther photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII jagdpanther photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

PAK37 doorknocker Beute captured














Foto 2 WK Frankreich französischer Beute Panzer mit Kennung und Pak Geschütz RAR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Frankreich französischer Beute Panzer mit Kennung und Pak Geschütz RAR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

PAK37 on platform



















Foto 2 WK Ostfront Pak Geschütz Panzer Abwehr Plattform aufgebaut Schusswinkel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Ostfront Pak Geschütz Panzer Abwehr Plattform aufgebaut Schusswinkel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto 2 WK Ostfront Pak Geschütz Panzer Abwehr Plattform aufgebaut Schusswinkel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Ostfront Pak Geschütz Panzer Abwehr Plattform aufgebaut Schusswinkel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Hangar Camo Flugplatz POULMIC Brest 














Orig. Foto Flugzeug Hangar Camo Flugplatz POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Hangar Camo Flugplatz POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Makin Island






You can point all you want but its a jungle out there...














WW2 ORIG Photo Lot BATTLE OF MAKIN ISLAND Coastal Gun, Japanese KIA, TANKS, Rare | eBay


Rare lot of 6 Original vintage 1943 historical WWII small photographs from the Battle of Makin Island in November of 1943. Photos include a Japanese Soldier (Killed or Injured?) American Soldiers, Army Tanks, an Artillery Coastal Defense Gun and GI's with Jeeps. All are pencil noted on the...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

1944 a collapsible/ folding dummy Crusader Tank















1944 a collapsible/ folding dummy Crusader Tank - I.W.M. photo 22 by 17cm | eBay


1944 a collapsible/ folding dummy Crusader Tank - I.W.M. photo 22 by 17cm wrinkled no matching caption one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

Rommel














J33 Foto DAK Panzerarmee Afrika GFM bei seiner Truppe Besprechung in kurze Hose | eBay


Entdecken Sie J33 Foto DAK Panzerarmee Afrika GFM bei seiner Truppe Besprechung in kurze Hose in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2022)

USA AIR FORCE DROP LEAFLET BOMBS GERMANY WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1945



















U. S. USA AIR FORCE DROP LEAFLET BOMBS GERMANY WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1945 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">YOU ARE BIDDING FOR A VERY RARE AND ORIGINAL USA INTELLIGENCE PHOTO FROM CIRCA 1945. PHOTO SHOWS THE US AIRFORCE DROPPING LEAFLET BOMBS ON MERSEBURG, GERMANY. PHOTO MEASURES 10" X 8" AND IS IN GREAT CONDITION. A GREAT ORIGINAL ITEM FROM OVER 75...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

squigly















D676 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Reg 88 Russland Panzer IV Winter camo Zebra TARN | eBay


Entdecken Sie D676 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Reg 88 Russland Panzer IV Winter camo Zebra TARN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

Krupp Kfz.70 in AAA role Rumania















E63 Foto WH in Rumänien Krupp Protze leichte Flakkraftwagen 2 cm Flak Flugabwehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie E63 Foto WH in Rumänien Krupp Protze leichte Flakkraftwagen 2 cm Flak Flugabwehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

BRITISH ARMY, THE BISON, AIRPORT PROTECTION De Havilland DH89A Dragon Rapide




















BRITISH ARMY, THE BISON, AIRPORT PROTECTION, LARGE NEGATIVE - WAR OFFICE | eBay


, War Office (Army )., and Air Ministry ( Royal Air Force ), amassed a mind boggling amount of photographic material charting the course of the war. As a last resort, images were also taken from foreign newspapers and magazines while awaiting the latest despatches from front line photographers...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

J.R. 110 WH Gefechtswagen Zwillingssockel MG34















K4304 Foto J.R. 110 WH Gefechtswagen Zwillingssockel MG34 Anhänger Camo Pferde | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4304 Foto J.R. 110 WH Gefechtswagen Zwillingssockel MG34 Anhänger Camo Pferde in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BRITISH ARMY, THE BISON, AIRPORT PROTECTION De Havilland DH89A Dragon Rapide
> 
> View attachment 671224
> 
> ...


That is a great shot, but the transport A/C has a few to many engines to be a DH89a, I believe it is a DH86a. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Camouflaged bunker














WWII Signal Corps photo U.S. ARMY IN FRANCE 1944 discover German Bunker | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Signal Corps photo U.S. ARMY IN FRANCE 1944 discover German Bunker at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Schwimmweste Typ 10-30 B-2















org. Foto: Wehrmacht Portrait Pilot der Luftwaffe mit Schwimmweste Typ 10-30 B-2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Portrait Pilot der Luftwaffe mit Schwimmweste Typ 10-30 B-2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943 














Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943 – Luftwaffe – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943 – Luftwaffe – Foto 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943














Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943 – Luftwaffe – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Abschusstafel der 6.Staffel / Jagdgeschwader 5 – 1943 – Luftwaffe – Foto 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Zwillingssockel MG34 AAA Flak














org. Foto: Wehrmacht Afrikakorps Soldat am MG-34 Zwillings-Fla-Maschinengewehr | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Afrikakorps Soldat am MG-34 Zwillings-Fla-Maschinengewehr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Truck




















WW2 Germany Foto LKW Wehrmacht Camo Tarnung Russland Russia | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW2 Germany Foto LKW Wehrmacht Camo Tarnung Russland Russia in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ferdinand / Elefant" Sd.Kfz. 184














Foto Panzerjäger Tiger (P) 8,8 cm „Ferdinand / Elefant“ Sd.Kfz. 184 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzerjäger Tiger (P) 8,8 cm „Ferdinand / Elefant“ Sd.Kfz. 184 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA would love to hear to story.



















Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA 169 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA 169 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Kettenrad with pak















Foto,Bandenkampf,1944 Griechenland,Erich Röseke,Pak,Kettenkrad,Tarn,Panzer,Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Bandenkampf,1944 Griechenland,Erich Röseke,Pak,Kettenkrad,Tarn,Panzer,Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Bison Guderian














Foto Bison Panzer auf Anhänger Abt. Guderian Kennung Vormarsch | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bison Panzer auf Anhänger Abt. Guderian Kennung Vormarsch in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

Afrika Dak Panzer Sdkfz 6/3 Sturmgeschütz "DIANA" Pak Aufbau 7.62cm 














Orig.Foto Afrika Dak Panzer Sdkfz 6/3 Sturmgeschütz "DIANA" Pak Aufbau 7.62cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig.Foto Afrika Dak Panzer Sdkfz 6/3 Sturmgeschütz "DIANA" Pak Aufbau 7.62cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

12.8 cm Selbstfahrlafette auf VK 30.01 Sturer Emil














Panzerjäger / Kampfpanzer der deutschen Truppen mit Abschussbalken – Foto SELTEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzerjäger / Kampfpanzer der deutschen Truppen mit Abschussbalken – Foto SELTEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK.















J148 Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK. | eBay


Entdecken Sie J148 Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Scouting party with MG on railroad handcar


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

FLAG














Orig. Foto Soldaten mit NJG Nachtjagd Wappen Schild am Flugplatz in Holland 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Soldaten mit NJG Nachtjagd Wappen Schild am Flugplatz in Holland 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Obersalzberg Lageplan Bunkeranlage



















Obersalzberg Lageplan Bunkeranlagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Obersalzberg Lageplan Bunkeranlagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

12.8 cm Selbstfahrlafette auf VK 30.01 Sturer Emil














Foto Prototyp Panzer Selbstfahrlafette V "Sturer Emil" 12,8cm ! Pz.Ers.Abt. 300 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Prototyp Panzer Selbstfahrlafette V "Sturer Emil" 12,8cm ! Pz.Ers.Abt. 300 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Invasionsfront 1944 Normandie Wehrmacht SdKfz 7/1 gepanzerter FLAK 88mm





























J202 Invasionsfront 1944 Normandie Wehrmacht SdKfz 7/1 gepanzerter FLAK-Vierling | eBay


Entdecken Sie J202 Invasionsfront 1944 Normandie Wehrmacht SdKfz 7/1 gepanzerter FLAK-Vierling in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

JAPANESE HO-K ENGINEER TANK New Guinea Jungle














Original WWII Censored Photo JAPANESE HO-K ENGINEER TANK New Guinea Jungle A | eBay


Original WWII Photo of CAPTURED KNOCKED OUT JAPANESE ENGINEER VEHICLE HO-K TANK on New Guinea, circa 1942-1944. This engineer tank had a huge wedge mounted on the front to clear trees and jungle while under fire.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

JAPANESE HO-K ENGINEER TANK New Guinea Jungle















Original WWII Censored Photo JAPANESE HO-K ENGINEER TANK New Guinea Jungle B | eBay


Original WWII Photo of CAPTURED KNOCKED OUT JAPANESE ENGINEER VEHICLE HO-K TANK on New Guinea, circa 1942-1944. This engineer tank had a huge wedge mounted on the front to clear trees and jungle while under fire.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS ON PANZER V PANTHER TANK ARMOUR Sd.Kfz. 171















GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS ON PANZER V PANTHER TANK ARMOUR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS ON PANZER V PANTHER TANK ARMOUR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA would love to hear to story.
> 
> View attachment 672748
> 
> ...



7-Jerks soviet flag














Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA 317 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SOVIET FLAG NEW GUINEA 317 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

captured beute Railroad gun

















*WWII photo- US GI Captured German Artillery RAILROAD /RAILWAY Cannon Gun* | eBay
*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German Artillery RAILROAD /RAILWAY Cannon Gun*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German Artillery RAILROAD /RAILWAY Cannon Gun*-1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

U-Boot Bunker Baustelle Frankreich Brest Lorient Bordeaux St.Nazaire





















Foto WW2 U-Boot-Bunker Baustelle Frankreich Brest Lorient Bordeaux St.Nazaire OT | eBay
Foto WW2 U-Boot Bunker-Baustelle Frankreich Brest Lorient Bordeaux St.Nazaire OT | eBay
Foto WW2 U-Boot Bunker-Baustelle Frankreich Brest Lorient Bordeaux St.Nazaire OT | eBay
Foto WW2 U-Boot Bunker-Baustelle Frankreich Brest Lorient Bordeaux St.Nazaire OT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Pantherturm Cecina Italien 1944














Orig. Foto PANTHERTURM Bunker Cecina Italien 1944 Panther Panzer Tank Geschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto PANTHERTURM Bunker Cecina Italien 1944 Panther Panzer Tank Geschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Carrier Graf Zeppelin launch














Nr 45470 Foto Filmprüfstelle 2, WK erster Flugzeugträger Deutschen Kriegsmarine | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr 45470 Foto Filmprüfstelle 2, WK erster Flugzeugträger Deutschen Kriegsmarine in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Ploiesti oil fields towers 















Foto, Wk2, Öltürme in Ploiești Rumänien (N)50474 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Öltürme in Ploiești Rumänien (N)50474 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Information concerning the loss of Karl Heinz Muller - killed 16.10.43 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum St Nicholas-at-Wade - Ju 188 E-1 260177 3E+HH 1./KG 6 Lt Geyer crew Ju 188E-1, 260179, WALDECKER, Hptm. Helmut, , I., 3., KG 6, , 3E+FL, , , 15-Oct-43, Stkp. POW due to Luftkampf with Mosquito from 85 Sq. (S/L Maguire & Jones). B also POW, Bf & Bs KIA., F RK. Coded '3E+BL' per loss., Lfl.3/Kanal, Gen.Qu.6.Abt. (mfm #11)-Vol.22; Horn, Wir Flogen gen Westen, p.260; The Blitz, Then & Now, III, pgs.298, 300; Kaiser, Die Ritterkreuzträger der Kampfflieger, V.2, p.162-163, Kirton Creek, Henley, bei Ipswich, 100%, F, B Ogefr. Waldemar Haupt, Bf Uffz. Karl-Heinz Müller & Bs Ofw. Julius Hohmann, 23.55
shot down by a Mosquito of No 85 Sq, piloted by S/L Mcguire. He and Gefr Haupt bailed safely, but Uffz Müller and Ofw Hohmann were killed in the crash.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

TARAWA IMPERIAL JAPANESE NAVY CAMO TANKETTE on Betio Atoll














1944 TARAWA IMPERIAL JAPANESE NAVY CAMO TANKETTE on Betio Atoll USN Mini-Snap | eBay


AFTER THE BATTLE: IMPERIAL JAPANESE NAVY SNLF TANKETTE in camouflage paint. -TARAWA 1944 handwritten caption on reverse. RARE never seen before image! -NO glue remains on reverse. -suspect theater developed and printed.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

308th AIRDROME SQUADRON 1944 Morotai

Mess hall
Mess hall
Mess hall
Laundry
Sq Jeep
Enginering
Armament
Map board
Welding equipment
Orderly room



















































Original WWII Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON MESS HALL 1944 Morotai 44 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON MESS HALL 1944 Morotai 45 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON MESS HALL 1944 Morotai 46 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON LAUNDRY 1944 Morotai 42 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF 5th AF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON JEEP 1944 Morotai 221 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON WELDING EQUIP 1944 Morotai 214 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON ORDERLY ROOM 1944 Morotai 207 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

308th AIRDROME SQUADRON 1944 Morotai


Un-loading LST
It a jungle outthere
Crash crew
Crash crew
Rochie at work
Company street
Latrines
P/X supplies line
5th AF Pitore airfield
Home made bike
308th sign board
























































Original WWII Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON Unloading LST 66 Morotai 78 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON TRUCK JUNGLE 1944 Morotai 224 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON CRASH CREW 1945 Morotai 252 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON CRASH CREW 1945 Morotai 252 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON FIELD KITCHEN 1944 Morotai 188 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON CRASH CREW 1945 Morotai 252 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON COMPANY STREET Morotai 55 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON JUNGLE LATRINE 1944 Morotai 204 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 5th AIR FORCE PITOE AIRFIELD 1944 Morotai 63 | eBay
Original Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON HOME MADE MOTOR BIKE 1944 Morotai 383 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON SIGN JUNGLE 1944 Morotai 326 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

308th AIRDROME SQUADRON 1944 Morotai


1 Engineering
Truck maintenance
Jungle foxhole
Steel matting
foxhole digging
homemade bike
































Original Snapshot Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON ENGINEERING 1944 Morotai 208 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON TRUCK MAINTENANCE Morotai 220 | eBay
Original Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON DIGGING FOXHOLE JUNGLE 1944 Morotai 116 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo AAF STEEL MATTING FOR AIRSTRIP Airfield 1944 Morotai 101 | eBay
Original Snapshot Photo 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON DIGGING FOXHOLE 1944 Morotai 202 | eBay
Original Photo AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON HOME MADE MOTOR BIKE 1944 Morotai 384 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

The Panzerkampfwagen IV (Pz.Kpfw. IV), commonly known as the Panzer IV Sd.Kfz. 161. Desert scrap yard


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

150-mm medium howitzer, sFH 13, has been provided with a self-propelled mounting, the chassis of the French tracteur blindé 38L, made by Lorraine. Desert scrap yard















2 WW2 Photos German panzer tanks in North Africa from album | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 WW2 Photos German panzer tanks in North Africa from album at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bismarck May 1941 Grimstad Fjord Norway














Schlachtschiff Bismarck im Mai 1941 im Grimstad Fjord Norwegen HAMMER CAMO !! #1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Schlachtschiff Bismarck im Mai 1941 im Grimstad Fjord Norwegen HAMMER CAMO !! #1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tempo E400 pritsche 3-wheel truck 1/35 Tempo E400 Hochlader Pritsche 3-Wheel Truck # MNA 38025














Foto, Wk2, Aufklärungs Abtlg. 3, Dreirad Tempo im Jahr 1944 (N)50477 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Aufklärungs Abtlg. 3, Dreirad Tempo im Jahr 1944 (N)50477 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Panzerbefehlswagen III Ausf D1,














WW2 German Panzerbefehlswagen III Ausf D1, Tank view K.- I.W.M. photo 22 by 17cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 German Panzerbefehlswagen III Ausf D1, Tank view K.- I.W.M. photo 22 by 17cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Opel Blitz radio truck Greece















E701 Foto Wehrmacht Griechenland Athen Funk LKW Opel Blitz camo TARN Anhänger !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie E701 Foto Wehrmacht Griechenland Athen Funk LKW Opel Blitz camo TARN Anhänger !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Nachrichten Funker LKW Henschel Kabine Antenne Vermittlung













E686 Foto Wehrmacht Nachrichten Funker LKW Henschel Kabine Antenne Vermittlung ! | eBay
E682 Foto Wehrmacht Nachrichten Funker LKW Henschel Kabine Antenne Hildesheim ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Nachrichten Funker Radio Sender Kabine Antenne Hildesheim
















E683 Foto Wehrmacht Nachrichten Funker Radio Sender Kabine Antenne Hildesheim ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie E683 Foto Wehrmacht Nachrichten Funker Radio Sender Kabine Antenne Hildesheim ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

belgischer Panzer T-13 bei Charkow Ukraine Ostfront Beute captured














Erbeuteter belgischer Panzer T - 13 bei Charkow Ukraine Ostfront | eBay


Entdecken Sie Erbeuteter belgischer Panzer T - 13 bei Charkow Ukraine Ostfront in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> belgischer Panzer T-13 bei Charkow Ukraine Ostfront Beute captured
> 
> View attachment 674952
> 
> ...


I think I might have a new favorite tank, or SPG or Bob Semple. Whatever it is, it's cool.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)

Why is it Charkow, Ukraine ... because of the current war there or the corn field or the location of the factory the vehicle was made? 

That's not the Belgain tank T-13 but the soviet tractor-tank ХТЗ-16 (KhTZ-16) manufactured by the Kharkov Tractor Factory ( HTZ (KhTZ )) and based on the chassis of the STZ-3/STZ-5 ( also called STZ Nati ) tractor. The better name of the type should be the KhTZ-16 improvized Light Self Propelled Gun.





















the pic source: KhTZ-16 improvized Light Self Propelled Gun (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)

IMHO that's the same KhTZ-16 on the corn field .





the pic source: the net.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Well done!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Most interesting a letter describing an night air attack which must have been on the night of 29-30 May 1943 Saturday / Sunday that caused a fire storm. He describes getting in the air raid shelter and the panic that hits the people in it when the fire storm starts. He escapes with a lot of in the direction of the Wupper river. He stayed in Barmen at the night of the attack. First hand account of the terror that hit german cities and the aftermath and chaos.






Bombing of Wuppertal in World War II - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org























Dramatischer Brief nach einem Fliegerangriff im Mai 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Dramatischer Brief nach einem Fliegerangriff im Mai 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

8,8 cm Flak Geschütz m. Bilanz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 Carola Höhn





































Orig. Foto 8,8 cm Flak Geschütz m. Bilanz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto 8,8 cm Flak Geschütz mit SCHIFF Bilanz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto 8,8 cm Flak Geschütz m. Bilanz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto 8,8 cm Flak Geschütz m. Bilanz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto 8,8 cm Flak Geschütz m. Bilanz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Carola Höhn b. Flak Geschütz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Carola Höhn b. Flak Geschütz Flugplatz COMISO Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Opel Blitz














(x45) Russland Unterkunft Quartier SDkfz LKW Tarn camo Emblem Kennung Soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie (x45) Russland Unterkunft Quartier SDkfz LKW Tarn camo Emblem Kennung Soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

captured beute Renault FT














Foto Wk2, Symphonie der Renault FT Beute Panzer (N)50478 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wk2, Symphonie der Renault FT Beute Panzer (N)50478 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

kill board Tafel Abschüsse Jagdgeschwader JG3



















Foto - Luftwaffe Tafel Abschüsse Jagdgeschwader JG 3 - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Tafel Abschüsse Jagdgeschwader JG 3 - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Fesselballon observation balloon














org. Foto Estland Sarnakowe ? Ballon Beobachtung Zeppelin 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Estland Sarnakowe ? Ballon Beobachtung Zeppelin 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

T-34 beute captured iron cross


















J686 Foto Russland 1942 Wehrmacht mit russischen T 34 Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz !! | eBay
J684 Foto Russland 1942 Wehrmacht mit russischen T 34 Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz !! | eBay
J685 Foto Russland 1942 Wehrmacht mit russischen T 34 Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fahrschulpanzer II mit Anhänger !!!! Panzer 2 Fahrschule














J676 Wehrmacht Fahrschulpanzer II mit Anhänger !!!! Panzer 2 Fahrschule TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie J676 Wehrmacht Fahrschulpanzer II mit Anhänger !!!! Panzer 2 Fahrschule TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

RAF Air Diagram - Condition Of Torpedo Release, 1942
















RAF Air Diagram - Condition Of Torpedo Release, 1942


RAF Air Diagram 2184 - Aircraft Torpedo Sighting - Basic Conditions Of Torpedo Release. Approximately 113 x 88cm, March 1942 (April 1942 print date). Prepared by the Ministry of Aircraft Production and printed by S.P.& Co. Ltd. The air diagram illustrates what happens when a Torpedo is...




www.historicflyingclothing.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

RAF Air Diagram - Torpedo Release, 1942 Gyro Angling (GA) Technique For Torpedo Release

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

Maxim MG captured beute winter



















2 x Foto, Wk2, Maxim M.G., Soldat Helm Schneetarn (N)50481 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Wk2, Maxim M.G., Soldat Helm Schneetarn (N)50481 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

1945 Stug












Foto : 2 Panzer Sturmgeschütze mit Tarnanstrich in Deutscher Ortschaft 1945 | eBay
Foto : Panzer Sturmgeschütz mit Tarnanstrich in Deutscher Ortschaft 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Ukraine Achtyrka russischer Beute Panzerzug Balkenkreuz armored train















J748 Foto Ukraine Achtyrka russischer Beute Panzerzug Balkenkreuz armored train | eBay


Entdecken Sie J748 Foto Ukraine Achtyrka russischer Beute Panzerzug Balkenkreuz armored train in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Fesselballon observation balloon














J711 Fotos Wehrmacht Beob.Abt.28 vor KIEW Artillerie-Beobachter Ballon 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie J711 Fotos Wehrmacht Beob.Abt.28 vor KIEW Artillerie-Beobachter Ballon 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Austro-Daimler ADMK Beute Panzer Tank Halbkette in Österreich 1938

















Orig. Foto Austro-Daimler ADMK Beute Panzer Tank Halbkette in Österreich 1938 | eBay
Orig. Foto Austro-Daimler ADMK Beute Panzer Tank Halbkette in Österreich 1938 | eBay
Orig. Foto Austro-Daimler ADMK Beute Panzer Tank Halbkette in Österreich 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Biwak m. viele GJ Ausrüstung Gepäck Tornister Zeltbahn Wagen Rucksack














Orig. Foto Biwak m. viele GJ Ausrüstung Gepäck Tornister Zeltbahn Wagen Rucksack | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Biwak m. viele GJ Ausrüstung Gepäck Tornister Zeltbahn Wagen Rucksack in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Fesselballon observation balloon
First time i seer1 with a name Sperber Sparrow Hawk














2 x Foto, Beob. Abtlg. 4 aus Meissen, Freiballon Sperber in Meissen (G)50415 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Beob. Abtlg. 4 aus Meissen, Freiballon Sperber in Meissen (G)50415 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Marder II Sd.Kfz. 131














Yyf) Deutsches Foto 2Wk Panzer Russland Fotoalbum Russia Tank | eBay


Entdecken Sie Yyf) Deutsches Foto 2Wk Panzer Russland Fotoalbum Russia Tank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Officer to the right in the peaked cap... "Come on! Hurry up with that clothesline! My Number Ones are not going to dry themselves!"



Wurger said:


> MHO that's the same KhTZ-16 on the corn field .



Meanwhile, last week on the outskirts of Kharkhiv...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Sherman T34 Calliope














WWII 1945 Patton's 3rd Army Off. Photo Co Germany Rocket tank, Fula River | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1945 Patton's 3rd Army Off. Photo Co Germany Rocket tank, Fula River at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186














*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German JAGDTIGER Tank Destroyer (131) Germany* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German JAGDTIGER Tank Destroyer (131) Germany* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Seehund mini sub XXVII B 74 , 107 Kiel 1945




















Vtg Orig WW2 era Photo.German Shelter for storing submarines. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg Orig WW2 era Photo.German Shelter for storing submarines. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

2cm Flak 38















Foto - Technik Gebirgsjäger mit Flak - 1930/40er | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Technik Gebirgsjäger mit Flak - 1930/40er in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 4. Nacht Fernaufklärer Brieg Breslau Lager Pampitz















Foto Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 4. Nacht Fernaufklärer Brieg Breslau Lager Pampitz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 4. Nacht Fernaufklärer Brieg Breslau Lager Pampitz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

RAF "DIRECTION FINDING RADIO AIDS (HF)" MEDITERRANEAN


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

EMERGENCY AIRFIELDS - EGYPT" (January 1945)














Original WW2 RAF map entitled "EMERGENCY AIRFIELDS - EGYPT" (January 1945) | eBay


Produced in January 1945 from tracings supplied by RAF Headquarters (Middle East). In very good condition for its age and service use.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

RAF map entitled "DIVERSIONARY AIRFIELDS - KARACHI AREA" (1945)















Original WW2 RAF map entitled "DIVERSIONARY AIRFIELDS - KARACHI AREA" (1945) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 RAF map entitled "DIVERSIONARY AIRFIELDS - KARACHI AREA" (1945) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen III, Panzer III, Sd.Kfz. 141














Foto WH Soldat Panzerkampfwagen III Panzer Tank Wintertarn Volltarn Camo G364 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WH Soldat Panzerkampfwagen III Panzer Tank Wintertarn Volltarn Camo G364 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Landwasserschlepper LWS














J17 Foto WH schwimmfähiges Kettenfahrzeug LWS mit Wappen Kennung Straßenfahrt | eBay


Entdecken Sie J17 Foto WH schwimmfähiges Kettenfahrzeug LWS mit Wappen Kennung Straßenfahrt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

BM-8-24 Katjuscha Raketenwerfer Stalinorgel















J15 Foto Ostfront Beute Panzer Tank BM-8-24 Katjuscha Raketenwerfer Stalinorgel | eBay


Entdecken Sie J15 Foto Ostfront Beute Panzer Tank BM-8-24 Katjuscha Raketenwerfer Stalinorgel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Steyr Raupenschlepper Ost, RSO tracked tractor,Slovakia 1944














Foto Steyr Raupenschlepper Ost,Wehrmacht,ww2 photo RSO tracked tractor,Slovakia | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Steyr Raupenschlepper Ost,Wehrmacht,ww2 photo RSO tracked tractor,Slovakia in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Red cross SANITÄTS-Kettenfahrzeug - Einsatz "AFRIKA"














FOTO - SDKFZ - SCHÜTZENPANZER - SANITÄTS-Kettenfahrzeug - Einsatz "AFRIKA" - TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - SDKFZ - SCHÜTZENPANZER - SANITÄTS-Kettenfahrzeug - Einsatz "AFRIKA" - TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Ostfront Mischukowo, Leningrader Gebiet Abwehrkämpfe 42/43 Panzer Jg Abt. pak 75/38 (?)






















Foto 3 Mischukowo Leningrader Gebiet Abwehrkämpfe 42/43 Panzer Jg Abt. HKL Pak | eBay
Foto 1 Ostfront Mischukowo, Leningrader Gebiet Abwehrkämpfe 42/43 Panzer Jg Abt. | eBay
Foto 5 Mischukowo bei Leningrad 42/43 Panzer Jg Abt HKL Panzer T-34 nach Treffer | eBay
Foto 6 Mischukowo bei Leningrad 42/43 Panzer Jg Abt HKL Panzer T-34 nach Treffer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Panzerzug / Panzer Zug mit Tarnanstrich armoured train beute captured















Altes Foto Panzerzug / Panzer Zug mit Tarnanstrich / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Panzerzug / Panzer Zug mit Tarnanstrich / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen Tiger Ausf.B Tiger II King Tiger














FOTO - PANZER - TIGER / Tiger II / "Königstiger" - Panzerbesatzung Einsatz 44/45 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - PANZER - TIGER / Tiger II / "Königstiger" - Panzerbesatzung Einsatz 44/45 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

Raupenschlepper Ost Wintertarnung RSO














Foto Wehrmacht Raupenschlepper Ost ? mit Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Raupenschlepper Ost ? mit Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Tiger Sd.Kfz. 182 PzKpfw VI on Coal gas - Wikipedia Stadtgas















Seltenes Original Tiger Panzer mit Stadtgas Foto #1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Seltenes Original Tiger Panzer mit Stadtgas Foto #1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Flak searchlight












Foto Flakscheinwerfer der Luftwaffe erhellen den Himmel über Kaserne bei Nacht ! | eBay
Foto Flakscheinwerfer der Luftwaffe erhellen den Himmel über Kaserne bei Nacht ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Flak searchlight

















Foto Flakscheinwerfer und Aggregat Sonderanhänger der Luftwaffe Licht Technik ! | eBay
Foto Flakscheinwerfer und Aggregat Sonderanhänger der Luftwaffe Licht Technik ! | eBay
Foto Flakscheinwerfer und Aggregat Sonderanhänger der Luftwaffe Licht Technik ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Renault FT - Tank Encyclopedia


The little Renault FT was probably the most important design of WW1 in terms of general characteristics, quantity-produced, and influence.




tanks-encyclopedia.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Sd.Kfz. 265 Panzerbefehlswagen

_



_










Befehls Panzer ECPA Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Befehls Panzer ECPA Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Ostketten














Deutsche Sturmgeschütze III in Wintertarnung in Rußland – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Sturmgeschütze III in Wintertarnung in Rußland – Foto 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

SdKfz 251/10 mittlerer Schützenpanzerwagen 3,7cm PaK 35/36 














Deutsche Schützenpanzer im Vormarsch im Winter in Rußland – 2.Weltkrieg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Schützenpanzer im Vormarsch im Winter in Rußland – 2.Weltkrieg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Panzerzug strange cammo graffiti like














Foto Wehrmacht zerstörter Panzerzug mit Tarnbemalung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht zerstörter Panzerzug mit Tarnbemalung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

1940 Fliegerhorst Laucha Dorndorf Fliegerstempel Reichsflugschul-Kantine














1940 Fliegerhorst Laucha-Dorndorf-Fliegerstempel Reichsflugschul-Kantine Foto-AK | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1940 Fliegerhorst Laucha-Dorndorf-Fliegerstempel Reichsflugschul-Kantine Foto-AK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Renault UE Automitrailleuses de Reconnaissance named LA BRODEUSE / THE EMBROIDERER














Altes Detail Foto französische Panzer / Tankette Namenszug " LA RODEUSE " 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Detail Foto französische Panzer / Tankette Namenszug " LA RODEUSE " 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

M15 half-track - Wikipedia was equipped with the M42 armored weapon mount, with two water-cooled coaxial M2 Browning machine guns above a 37 mm gun.[4]​ A total of 680 M15s were produced in 1943 by White and Autocar before the considerable stress this mount placed on the M3 chassis resulted in its replacement with the M54 mount.














1313) Foto US der 7.Armee Flugplatz Halbkettenfahrzeug Frankreich . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1313) Foto US der 7.Armee Flugplatz Halbkettenfahrzeug Frankreich . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

NJG sign emblem














Altes Foto Luftwaffen Staffelwappen / Nachtjagd Geschwader ? / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Luftwaffen Staffelwappen / Nachtjagd Geschwader ? / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

no idear what this is so i must summon 

 Wurger















org. Foto Russland Kaukasus dt. Panzer Tank Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Russland Kaukasus dt. Panzer Tank Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

FLUGHAFEN GEBÄUDE AM 20.05.1945 IN LEIBZIG wing production












FOTO WW2 DEUTSCHE FLUGHAFEN GEBÄUDE AM 20.05.1945 IN LEIBZIG | eBay
FOTO WW2 DEUTSCHE FLUGHAFEN GEBÄUDE AM 20.05.1945 IN LEIBZIG | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> no idear what this is so i must summon
> 
> Wurger
> 
> ...




Actually it is a soviet T-20 Komsomoletz ( STZ/GAZ "Konsomoletz") artillery tractor.




















the source: the net.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Actually it is a soviet T-20 Komsomoletz ( STZ/GAZ "Konsomoletz") artillery tractor.
> 
> View attachment 677722
> 
> ...


Thank you Polish Oracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

Sherman A4-D4 DD ( Duplex Drive )















1944 pre D-Day - testing a Sherman DD Tank- stalled - I.W.M. photo 21 by 17cm | eBay


Amphibious tank. one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are photographs not scans most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2022)

"Hey, Fred. You're going the wrong way !".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

Stug














DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 -- PANZER | eBay


Entdecken Sie DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 -- PANZER in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

MS Tjisadane Okinawa Kamikaze Confidential Crash 

The M.S. Tjisadane 
A Kamikaze did crash into the Tjisadane at 9:25am, May 11, 1945. However it was a deliberate act." 

"I was the Quartermaster on LSM 134 and we were moored to the ship taking on a load of trucks and witnessed the entire episode. I will tell you what was on the Starboard (right side): There was an LSM that is 203 ft long (about half the length of the Tjisadane.) The conn of the LSM extended above the deck of the Tjisadane, in the area between number 2 hold and the Bridge of the Tjisadane. We were starting to load trucks out of number 2 hold when the planes came in from the starboard, flying low and level. This tactic was used to avoid much of the anti-aircraft fire. One plane suddenly turned hard to the right and flew out of the area with the other continuing straight in. I was on the conn, a wing span from the pilot and watched the plane clear the deck of the Tjisadane and hit the operating areas of the boom and end up on the deck of the Tjisadane between the hold and the bridge. The plane had missed our conn, by inches and cut the cable lowering a truck to our ship, before crashing on the Tjisadane's deck at #2 hold. . The severed cable allowed the truck to crash on our ship doing some damage. Prior to impact the pilot turned his head and looked at us in passing. If this was to avoid seeing the coming impact, I leave to your imagination. According to the Panimint account the plane crashed into the sea after hitting a boom, but the Plane crashed and burned on the Tjisadane's deck. The plane had no bomb and was apparently low on fuel and the fire was quickly extinguished with the help of our crew. The Pilot's body was recovered and the plane was later pushed off the port side."




















1945 WWII MS Tjisadane Okinawa Kamikaze Confidential Crash 8x10 Official Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII MS Tjisadane Okinawa Kamikaze Confidential Crash 8x10 Official Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

7TP Panzer,polish tanks,Vickers,czołg lekki,Beute 1939














Foto Portrait Polnische 7TP Panzer,polish tanks,Vickers,czołg lekki,Beute 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Portrait Polnische 7TP Panzer,polish tanks,Vickers,czołg lekki,Beute 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

U-Boot mit Tarnung gegen Flugzeuge beim auslaufen aus Werft 
Submarine with camouflage against aircraft when leaving the shipyard














U-Boot mit Tarnung gegen Flugzeuge beim auslaufen aus Werft | eBay


Entdecken Sie U-Boot mit Tarnung gegen Flugzeuge beim auslaufen aus Werft in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

not a V-1 but what?














Foto Geheimwaffe Flugbombe V1 auf Rollwagen Bombe mit Flügel Kleinflugzeug WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Geheimwaffe Flugbombe V1 auf Rollwagen Bombe mit Flügel Kleinflugzeug WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2022)

That's something else I never knew about. Cool photo.


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 19, 2022)

Good Question? At first I thought it looked like one of the versions of the BV 246, but the low mounted wing, and the much lower aspect ratio of the wing in the picture rules out the versions of that weapon I know of. Hum a mystery to me any way Image from Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2022)

I would like to know what's on the flat surfaces, painted on waves?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2022)

U-219. As above, for disguising the ship while in port

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 19, 2022)

I suspect it was used during the building process you can see the slipway for launching the sub in the foreground of the 1st picture.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2022)

And I suspect these pics are in the wrong thread....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Wurger
. Could you beso kind to move posts 1259 -1266 to Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains) please? Thank you


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NJG sign emblem
> 
> View attachment 677702
> 
> ...



NJG emblem














Nachtjagdgeschwader Nachtjäger Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nachtjagdgeschwader Nachtjäger Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger
> . Could you beso kind to move posts 1259 -1266 to Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains) please? Thank you



Done.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Done.


Thank you again Wurger.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> not a V-1 but what?
> 
> View attachment 678310
> 
> ...




Judging by the transport trolley, the way the missile is attached and the general shape of the one I would say that's the Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka. It is very likely the cockpit canopy could be dismounted for some reason or that's an early version during trials. For sure it is not the V-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2022)

Ukraine Flugplatz Welyka Lepetycha 1944 Jagdgeschwader Bf109













W192 Ukraine Flugplatz Welyka Lepetycha 1944 Jagdgeschwader Messerschmitt Me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie W192 Ukraine Flugplatz Welyka Lepetycha 1944 Jagdgeschwader Messerschmitt Me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2022)

Interesting. I was listening to "Red Blood Black Sand" by Chuck Tatum this morning about Iwo Jima and he stated the Japanese were firing their version of V-1 "rockets" at the allies from the ground which I had never heard of before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

Flamethrower panzer rare Flammenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz.251/16

















2WK WH Technik Foto Panzerjäger Flammenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz.251/16 Kennung WW2 | eBay
2WK WH Technik Foto Panzerjäger Flammenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz.251/16 Haftbombe WW2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

Hipper














Frankreich Brest Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff schwerer Kreuzer ADMIRAL HIPPER Trodo | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich Brest Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff schwerer Kreuzer ADMIRAL HIPPER Trodo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

Gneisenau














Norwegen Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff GNEISENAU Tarnanstrich WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Norwegen Kriegsmarine Kriegsschiff Schlachtschiff GNEISENAU Tarnanstrich WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

Kriegsmarine U-Boot U- 2518 Typ XXI submarine u boat Norwegen

*













W221 Archiv Foto Kriegsmarine U-Boot U- 2518 Typ XXI submarine u boat Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie W221 Archiv Foto Kriegsmarine U-Boot U- 2518 Typ XXI submarine u boat Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

tank beute captured KV-1














63) Foto Ostfronr Russland - russischer BEUTE Panzer, Balkenkreuz, Schneetarn!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 63) Foto Ostfronr Russland - russischer BEUTE Panzer, Balkenkreuz, Schneetarn!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice. But it is the KV-2 heavy tank.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

truck cammo on window














W294 Polizei Reg.Bozen ? OZAK Bandenkampf LKW Rijeka ? camouflage camo Volltarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie W294 Polizei Reg.Bozen ? OZAK Bandenkampf LKW Rijeka ? camouflage camo Volltarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

Truck Italian Lancia cammo red cross

















W292 Polizei Reg.Bozen OZAK Bandenkampf italienischer LKW camo tarn POL-39725 !! | eBay
W288 Polizei Reg.Bozen OZAK Bandenkampf italienischer Lancia 1ZM Panzerwagen LKW | eBay
W289 Polizei Reg.Bozen OZAK Bandenkampf italienischer Beute LKW camo Volltarn ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

Raupenschlepper Ost RSO














W286 Foto Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OST mit 5cm PAK Geschütz in camo Tarn Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie W286 Foto Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OST mit 5cm PAK Geschütz in camo Tarn Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

armoured train panzerzug Warschau 1943



















Foto Polen, Panzerzug in einem Gefecht mit T34 Panzer beschädigt, Warschau 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polen, Panzerzug in einem Gefecht mit T34 Panzer beschädigt, Warschau 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

armoured train panzer














Foto, getarnter Panzerzug "mein Waggon", Camo, TOP Tarnlackierung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, getarnter Panzerzug "mein Waggon", Camo, TOP Tarnlackierung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

Amoured train panzerzug April 1944




















Foto Polen, Panzerzug im April 1944, TOP Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polen, Panzerzug im April 1944, TOP Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

Warschau Remberlow Juni 1944, Art. Triebwagen amoured train panzerzug















Foto Polen, Panzerzug in Warschau Remberlow Juni 1944, Art. Triebwagen, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polen, Panzerzug in Warschau Remberlow Juni 1944, Art. Triebwagen, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

8.8cm Flak 37 (Sf.) auf s. Zgkw. 18t















Polnischer Flakgeshutz 2Wk Tomaszow Lubelski Polen Zamosc Fotoalbum Poland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Polnischer Flakgeshutz 2Wk Tomaszow Lubelski Polen Zamosc Fotoalbum Poland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Japanese range finder AAA Tokyo 1945
















Original WWII SBS Photo JAPANESE TROOPS ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUN TOKYO 1945 JAPAN 215 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Strategic Bombing Survey (SBS) Photo of JAPANESE ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUN in OCCUPIED YOKOHAMA or TOKYO, JAPAN...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER SAIPAN















Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER SIGN 1945 SAIPAN 481 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF 73rd BOMB WING B-29 BOMBER SIGN 1945 SAIPAN 481 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Kowel Apil 1944














W347 Kowel April 1944 Panzerkampfwagen V PANTHER Panzer 5 Wikinger Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie W347 Kowel April 1944 Panzerkampfwagen V PANTHER Panzer 5 Wikinger Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Minsk 1944 schwere Panzerjäger-Abtlg.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 
















*



*







W302 Minsk 1944 schwere Panzerjäger-Abtlg.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 | eBay
W342 Foto Minsk 1944 schwere Panzerjäger Abt.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 | eBay
W344 Russland 1944 schw. Panzerjäger Abt.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 camo | eBay
W340 Foto Minsk 1944 schwere Panzerjäger Abt.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Russland schw.Panzerjäger Abt.655 NASHORN SdKfz 164 Nr.211 Kompaniechef SFL shooting open door transport

















W323 Russland schw.Panzerjäger Abt.655 NASHORN SdKfz 164 Nr.211 Kompaniechef SFL | eBay
W322 Russland 1943 schw.Panzerjäger Abt.655 NASHORN SdKfz 164 Crew Front combat | eBay
W301 Foto schwere Panzerjäger-Abtlg.655 Panzerjäger NASHORN SdKfz 164 Hummel SFL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Emergency fix OREL 1941 Halbkette SdKfz 10 mit Not Rad vom Pferdewagen Hammer

















W307 Russland OREL 1941 Halbkette SdKfz 10 mit Not Rad vom Pferdewagen Hammer ! | eBay
W305 Russland OREL 1941 Halbkette SdKfz 10 mit Not Rad vom Pferdewagen Hammer ! | eBay
W306 Russland OREL 1941 Halbkette SdKfz 10 mit Not Rad vom Pferdewagen Hammer ! | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, it worked!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2022)

Night attack on Hamburg AAA defence


































E39 4 Fotos Fliegeralarm Luftangriff auf Hamburg Gomorrha-Attacken Feuersturm | eBay


Entdecken Sie E39 4 Fotos Fliegeralarm Luftangriff auf Hamburg Gomorrha-Attacken Feuersturm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

USS Essex CV-9 aircraft carrier US Navy












WWII 1940s USS Essex CV-9 aircraft carrier US Navy official 4x5 Photo #1 | eBay
WWII 1940s USS Essex CV-9 aircraft carrier US Navy official 4x5 Photo #5 at sea | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen in Netzsperre im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim














Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen in Netzsperre im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim Nr.332 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen in Netzsperre im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim Nr.332 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Stern less Netzsperre im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim














RR Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen ohne Heck im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim Nr.331 | eBay


Entdecken Sie RR Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen ohne Heck im Lo Fjord bei Drontheim Nr.331 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de







Prinz Eugen's Stern

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Trauerfeier an Bord ( Funeral ) 














Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Trauerfeier an Bord Nr.330 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Trauerfeier an Bord Nr.330 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Prinz Eugen Admiral Scheer Norwegen Operation Donnerkeil















Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Admiral Scheer Norwegen Operation Donnerkeil Nr.326 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Admiral Scheer Norwegen Operation Donnerkeil Nr.326 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

german flight gear 

















K5073 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Piloten Sonderbekleidung Schwimmweste Crew Pilot | eBay
K5071 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Piloten Sonderbekleidung Schwimmweste | eBay
K5072 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Piloten Sonderbekleidung Schwimmweste Crew Pilot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Kommandogerät Flakstellung bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944















Kommandogerät Flakstellung bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Kommandogerät Flakstellung bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Searchlights Flakscheinwerfer bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 Richtungshörer FLA31



















Flakscheinwerfer bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 | eBay
Flakscheinwerfer bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 | eBay
Flakscheinwerfer bei Honfleur Normandie Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Steyr ADMK " Mulus " Motorkarette im Gelände Österreich 














Orig Foto Steyr ADMK "Mulus" Motorkarette im Gelände Österreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto Steyr ADMK "Mulus" Motorkarette im Gelände Österreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

air attack Southhampton 1941














(c56) Frankreich Luftschlacht England 1941 Angriff Feuer Southhampton Luftbild | eBay


Entdecken Sie (c56) Frankreich Luftschlacht England 1941 Angriff Feuer Southhampton Luftbild in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

Air attack north London 1941














(c42) Frankreich Luftschlacht England 1941 Angriff Feuer Lager London Luftbild | eBay


Entdecken Sie (c42) Frankreich Luftschlacht England 1941 Angriff Feuer Lager London Luftbild in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)

Looking like an airfield .. nice find.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

DB605 variants document perhaps of intrest 

 Snowygrouch



DB605A
DB605AM
DB605A3
DB605ASC
DB605ASB
DB605ASM
DB605D
DB605DB
DB605DC
DB605E
DB605L
Info like:


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Schlepper Balkenkreuz Truppenumbau T-37 amphibious light tank.














W466 Negativ Russland Wehrmacht Beute Schlepper Balkenkreuz Truppenumbau T-37 | eBay


Entdecken Sie W466 Negativ Russland Wehrmacht Beute Schlepper Balkenkreuz Truppenumbau T-37 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sturmgeschütz Langrohr Nummer 223 STUG Saukopfblende Seitenschürzen















W462 Negativ Sturmgeschütz Langrohr Nummer 223 STUG Saukopfblende Seitenschürzen | eBay


Entdecken Sie W462 Negativ Sturmgeschütz Langrohr Nummer 223 STUG Saukopfblende Seitenschürzen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Killed back to field repair Front Werkstatt Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Tieflader














W468 Negativ Wehrmacht Front Werkstatt Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Tieflader TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W468 Negativ Wehrmacht Front Werkstatt Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Tieflader TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sturmgeschütz STUG II Langrohr Front camo Seitenschürzen Kennung Motorbike on deck















W464 Negativ Sturmgeschütz STUG II Langrohr Front camo Seitenschürzen Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie W464 Negativ Sturmgeschütz STUG II Langrohr Front camo Seitenschürzen Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

NSU Sd.Kfz. 2, Kleines Kettenkraftrad HK 101 Kettenkraftrad Kettenkrad














Foto NSU Kettenrad zieht eine PAK Wintertarnung Schnee | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto NSU Kettenrad zieht eine PAK Wintertarnung Schnee in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

captured beute KV-2 Balkenkreuz notice german cupola














Foto Panzer Panzerkampfwagen Russischer Beutepanzer KW 2 Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzer Panzerkampfwagen Russischer Beutepanzer KW 2 Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> DB605 variants document perhaps of intrest
> 
> Snowygrouch
> 
> ...


 Perhaps you know this one but in case you don't a heads up 
E
 Engineman


----------



## Engineman (Aug 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Perhaps you know this one but in case you don't a heads up
> E
> Engineman


Thanks Snautzer.  Yes, I do know these. The plain headed typed sheets are, I think, postwar compilations, possibly done by DB staff for the Allied missions that visited. There are many errors in the details. However, the Leistungsblatt sheets, mostly with an engine illustration and mostly dated, are original spec sheets. Unfortunately, many are prospective or development engines and so, some are very misleading.

Cheers

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Well thought so. I must have some stuff on another hd. Did some research years ago for a certain party. If it isnt embargoed i will share it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

SdKfz 7 Artillery Tractor & 88mm gun















Foto Geschütz mit Zugmaschine | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Geschütz mit Zugmaschine in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> not a V-1 but what?
> 
> View attachment 678310
> 
> ...


B-25 weapons thread usaaf aerial torpedo mark 13.


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 8, 2022)

I won't say you are on the wrong track, it may be a torpedo, but not that model, the Mark 13 attaches the wings above the torpedo body, the weapon on the cart has low mounted wings (if it is actually on the cart in the same configuration as it would be launched, and not inverted) but it is not clear enough to see 

The more I look at the image I think it is a Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka 11 you can just see the cockpit on the top, and the features match the suicide bomb to my eyes.










source Aviation Photo #1312108: Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka 11 - Japan - Navy

What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)

See my post ... Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> See my post ... Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains)


Sorry somehow I missed you post, my bad.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)

It's fine. No problemo. But you are right and I agree. That's the Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Air attack night Hull London1941












(a34) Frankreich LW Luftbild Nacht Angriff Hull Feuer Kampf 1941 | eBay
(a33) Frankreich LW Luftbild Nacht Angriff London Feuer Kampf 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Simca 8 1943




















W662 Foto Wehrmacht Feldgendarmerie mit Simca Huit Beute PKW TOP camouflage camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie W662 Foto Wehrmacht Feldgendarmerie mit Simca Huit Beute PKW TOP camouflage camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Peugeot DMA


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ford V8-G81A Spezial Kabriolett 














W663 Wehrmacht mit dicken Ford V8-G81A Spezial Kabriolett super camouflage camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie W663 Wehrmacht mit dicken Ford V8-G81A Spezial Kabriolett super camouflage camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

what is it>??















Foto Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Selbstfahrlafette Artillerie Panzer Tank camo Ari | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Selbstfahrlafette Artillerie Panzer Tank camo Ari in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)

It's a 10.5cm LeFH 16 auf Geschutzwagen Mk.VI(e) self-propelled artillery gun built on a British Vickers Mk.VI light tank chassis. Also known as Leichter Panzerkampfwagen Mk.VIB 735(e) or Leichter Panzerkampfwagen Mk.VIC 736(e) depending on the Vickers Mk.VIb or Mk.VIc light tank used as the base.



















the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Panzerfeldhaubitze 18M auf Geschützwagen III/IV (Sf) Hummel, Sd.Kfz. 165 Turm 324 notice bird on cannon must be the dove of war.















Foto: schwere Panzer-Haubitze vom Typ Hummel oder Nashorn mit 324 an der Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: schwere Panzer-Haubitze vom Typ Hummel oder Nashorn mit 324 an der Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

TIGER mit Apschleppseil / Tow rope im Winter an der Front














Foto: schwerer Panzer vom Typ VI TIGER mit Apschleppseil im Winter an der Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: schwerer Panzer vom Typ VI TIGER mit Apschleppseil im Winter an der Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Richtungshörer FLA31





































Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA24 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA31 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA33 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA30 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA29 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA28 | eBay
Foto Soldat Flak Regiment Luftwaffe Richtungshörer FLA27 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Searchlight Flak Scheinwerfer Regiment Luftwaffe FLA26















Foto Soldat Flak Scheinwerfer Regiment Luftwaffe FLA26 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldat Flak Scheinwerfer Regiment Luftwaffe FLA26 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

coded G Guderian Russia invasion colour














Farbdia Wehrmacht Vormarsch Russland Fahrzeuge Kettenhund Motorrad Bevölkerung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Farbdia Wehrmacht Vormarsch Russland Fahrzeuge Kettenhund Motorrad Bevölkerung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

captured beute balkenkreuz T26 u.T34/76 Modell 1941 Ostfront 














WH Kampfeinsatz mit russischen Beute Panzer T26 u.T34 Modell 41 Ostfront ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WH Kampfeinsatz mit russischen Beute Panzer T26 u.T34 Modell 41 Ostfront ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Japanese cruiser which one?




















Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #6 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #6 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Zuiho class carrier




















Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #7 | eBay


WOUNDED PILOT TAKEN FROM PLANE. All have AP fact sheet attached just couldnt fit all in the photos. NEAR MISS ON YANK CARRIER. JAPANESE CARRIER BLASTED BY NAVY PLANES. JAPANESE CARRIER LIES DEAD IN WATER.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japanese cruiser which one?
> 
> View attachment 681626
> 
> ...


I believe that is the Battleship Ise after its reconstruction as a Hybrid Battleship/Aircraft Carrier. But it could also be Ise's Sister Ship Hyuga




Image from Wiki








Japanese battleship Ise - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

DUKW



















Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #16 | eBay


END OF TORPEDO RUN FOR JAPANESE. All have AP fact sheet attached just couldnt fit all in the photos. SUPPLIES FOR PHILIPPINE INVASION.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

C7P an abbreviation of Ciągnik Siedmiotonowy Polski  (repro) I want one.












2Wk Foto PanzerTank Geschützschlepper Polen ... | eBay
2Wk Foto PanzerTank Geschützschlepper Polen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Brückenlegepanzer IV repro














2 Wk Foto 2x Brückenlegepanzer IV b Brückenleger | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk Foto 2x Brückenlegepanzer IV b Brückenleger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Landwasserschlepper LWS














2 WK Foto LWS Land-Wasser-Schlepper in Russland. Panzer , gepanzertes Fahrzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto LWS Land-Wasser-Schlepper in Russland. Panzer , gepanzertes Fahrzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Chinese copy Thompson machine gun
























Military Captured Weapons Photos Original | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Military Captured Weapons Photos Original at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Char 1 Panzer Turm als Bunker Panzerkuppel der Maginotlinie














2 Wk Foto Char 1 Panzer Turm als Bunker Panzerkuppel der Maginotlinie | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Wk Foto Char 1 Panzer Turm als Bunker Panzerkuppel der Maginotlinie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Aerosani balken kreuz














Foto seltener deutscher Motor - Schlitten / Motorschlitten Balkenkreuz / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto seltener deutscher Motor - Schlitten / Motorschlitten Balkenkreuz / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

dutch armoured car?














Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Balkenkreuz beim Bandenkampf 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Balkenkreuz beim Bandenkampf 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

dutch armoured car DAF Pantserwagen M39














Foto : 2 Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großen Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : 2 Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großen Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

captured beute balken kreuz T-34



















Originales Foto Beute Panzer russ. T-34 mit Doppel Balkenkreuz Turm Schnee Tarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originales Foto Beute Panzer russ. T-34 mit Doppel Balkenkreuz Turm Schnee Tarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Map luftwaffe bombing United Kingdom UK


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

The Siebel ferry (Siebelfähre) was a shallow-draft catamaran landing craft operated by Germany's Wehrmacht during World War II. It served a variety of roles (transport, flak ship, gunboat, convoy escort, minelayer) in the Mediterranean, Baltic and Black Seas as well as along the English Channel. They were originally developed for Operation Sea Lion in 1940, the cancelled German invasion of England. Siebel ferries continued performing after the war's end in 1945. Siebel ferry - Wikipedia

F198















Foto, Wk2, Siebelfähre F198 vor Antwerpen, Belgien 1940 (N)50524 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Siebelfähre F198 vor Antwerpen, Belgien 1940 (N)50524 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen III Ausf H(U) – Tauchfahig (U-Panzer / Submersible Tank)

27-06-1941
























Panzer III Tauchpanzer 18.Pz. Division Bereitstellung Bug 21.06.41 Turmnr.1012 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzer III Tauchpanzer 18.Pz. Division Bereitstellung Bug 21.06.41 Turmnr.1012 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Belgien Jehonville Mai 1940 Wehrmacht Brückenlegerpanzer 4 Panzer IV 















W713 Foto Belgien Jehonville Mai 1940 Wehrmacht Brückenlegerpanzer 4 Panzer IV | eBay


Entdecken Sie W713 Foto Belgien Jehonville Mai 1940 Wehrmacht Brückenlegerpanzer 4 Panzer IV in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 Kabeltrommel WH-642202 cable layer














W706 TOP Foto Frankreich Wehrmacht NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 Kabeltrommel WH-642202 | eBay


Entdecken Sie W706 TOP Foto Frankreich Wehrmacht NSU Kettenkrad HK 101 Kabeltrommel WH-642202 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

RSO Raupenschlepper















Foto Wehrmacht Raupenschlepper schleppt ein Artilleriegeschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Raupenschlepper schleppt ein Artilleriegeschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Paris Wasserschutz-Polizei WSP Beute PKW Peugeot Citroën















W669 Frankreich Paris Wasserschutz-Polizei WSP Beute PKW Peugeot Citroën Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie W669 Frankreich Paris Wasserschutz-Polizei WSP Beute PKW Peugeot Citroën Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

Bismarck














Foto : das schwere Deutsche Schlachtschiff Bismarck klar zum Gefecht im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : das schwere Deutsche Schlachtschiff Bismarck klar zum Gefecht im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

Tirpitz














Foto : das schwere Deutsche Schlachtschiff Tirpitz im Fjord in Norwegen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : das schwere Deutsche Schlachtschiff Tirpitz im Fjord in Norwegen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

captured Beute 28 cm Ferngeschütz Artillerie BOURGES Cher Frankreich 1940














Orig. Foto frz. Beute 28 cm Ferngeschütz Artillerie BOURGES Cher Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto frz. Beute 28 cm Ferngeschütz Artillerie BOURGES Cher Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

wood gas mass production 21-07-1944



















Orig. PRESSE Foto Arbeiter mit Lkw Generator in Fabrik - Rüstung Industrie 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. PRESSE Foto Arbeiter mit Lkw Generator in Fabrik - Rüstung Industrie 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

German 8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9














WW2 German 8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


WW2 German 8.8 cm Flak 36 (Sfl) auf Zgkw 18t Sd.Kfz 9 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm undated WW2 . one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last century they are...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Wurfrahmen 40 Stuka zu Fuß














Foto, Wk2, Seitenansicht Wurfrahmen 40 „Stuka zu Fuß“ (G)50528 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Seitenansicht Wurfrahmen 40 „Stuka zu Fuß“ (G)50528 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Panzerfeldhaubitze 18M auf Geschützwagen III/IV (Sf) Hummel, Sd.Kfz. 165














Foto : schwere Panzer-Haubitze vom Typ Hummel oder Nashorn an der Front im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : schwere Panzer-Haubitze vom Typ Hummel oder Nashorn an der Front im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

captured beute Selbstfahrlafette StuG Semovente da 47/32 camo












E22 Foto LW Italien italienisches Selbstfahrlafette StuG Semovente da 47/32 camo | eBay
E21 Foto LW Italien italienisches Selbstfahrlafette StuG Semovente da 47/32 camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Infanterietransporter I-O-91 KM 15. LFl. Strand Insel Ägäis 1944














Foto Infanterietransporter I-O-91 KM 15. LFl. Strand Insel Ägäis 1944 2.WK orig. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Infanterietransporter I-O-91 KM 15. LFl. Strand Insel Ägäis 1944 2.WK orig. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sd.Kfz. 250














Foto, Wk2, Sonder Kfz, Halbkette mit Spezial Anhänger (G)50527 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Sonder Kfz, Halbkette mit Spezial Anhänger (G)50527 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Beute captured Panzer tank Renault R35 4,7cm PAK PzJg Rheinm Alkett Balkenkreuz














Foto frz. Beute Panzer tank Renault R35 4,7cm PAK PzJg Rheinm Alkett Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto frz. Beute Panzer tank Renault R35 4,7cm PAK PzJg Rheinm Alkett Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Bergung recovery Halbkette 251/7 Pionier SdKfz Stabo Kran Unfall 1944















Foto Panzer Bergung recovery Halbkette 251/7 Pionier SdKfz Stabo Kran Unfall1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzer Bergung recovery Halbkette 251/7 Pionier SdKfz Stabo Kran Unfall1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OSt














W806 Foto Wehrmacht Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OSt PAK Geschütz Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie W806 Foto Wehrmacht Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OSt PAK Geschütz Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

15 cm sIG 33 (Sf) auf Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf B, sometimes referred to (unofficially) as the Sturmpanzer I Bison














W885 TOP Foto Wehrmacht Panzerjäger Sturmpanzer BISON 15-cm-sIG 33 (Sf) auf Pz.1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie W885 TOP Foto Wehrmacht Panzerjäger Sturmpanzer BISON 15-cm-sIG 33 (Sf) auf Pz.1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Marder 2 coded 112 and 113





















W880 Foto Polizei ? 1944 Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5cm PAK 39 mit Nr.112 SdKfz SFL | eBay
W882 Foto Polizei ? 1944 Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5cm PAK 39 mit Nr.112 SdKfz SFL | eBay
W881 Foto Polizei ? 1944 Panzerjäger Marder II 7,5cm PAK 39 mit Nr.112 SdKfz SFL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Steyr RSO Raupenschlepper OSt














(r27) Russland Winter Sdkfz RSO Tank Kette Camo Raupenschlepper Ost Pak RAR | eBay


Entdecken Sie (r27) Russland Winter Sdkfz RSO Tank Kette Camo Raupenschlepper Ost Pak RAR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen DAF 201(h)9 captured beute DAF M39














Foto : Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großen Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großen Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen DAF 201(h)9 captured beute DAF M39















Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland u.Panzer Typ ? mit Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland u.Panzer Typ ? mit Balkenkreuzen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen DAF 201(h)9 captured beute DAF M39














Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Funk-Rahmenantenne im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Funk-Rahmenantenne im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen L202 , Landsverk M38 Pantserwagen














Foto : Beute-Panzer / Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großem Balkenkreuz im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Beute-Panzer / Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit großem Balkenkreuz im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo troops ride to a European invasion beach on a "rhino ferry" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











Rhino ferry - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org























Vintage 1944 WWII D-Day Invasion Normandy Naval Rhino Ferries w/ Troops Photo #2 | eBay


A unique archive, it originates from the 1900s to 1930s. But it also includesthe 19th century right up to the 1960s. They will cover all areas of popular culture: sports, Hollywood (including many of the celebrated Photographers such as George Hurrell and Nickolas Muray), music, historical, and...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

1944 a Churchill AVRE Tank - Petard Spigot Mortar














1944 a Churchill AVRE Tank - Petard Spigot Mortar - W.O .photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Churchill tanks for the 79th Squadron R.Es. 3rd Division are fitted with a secret weapon, the Petard Spigot Mortar. It is like a large Piat and fires a 40 lb. bomb, a fortification buster. Photogs show various views of gun and bomb, how the gun is loaded from inside the cockpit and also bomb in...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

1944 a Valentine Flame mortar Tank - firing a shell 














1944 a Valentine Flame mortar Tank - firing a shell - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1944 a Valentine Flame mortar Tank - firing a shell - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm Tank in foreground firing bomb seen bursting in air. 20.4.1944 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Constanta seeflughafen rumänien agfacolor








1 farbdia constanta seeflughafen rumänien agfacolor dia 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Afrikakorps Panzer III Sdkfz 251 















Foto 2 WK Portrait Afrika Afrikakorps Panzer III Sdkfz 251 Schützenpanzer Soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Portrait Afrika Afrikakorps Panzer III Sdkfz 251 Schützenpanzer Soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Panzer V Panther Bergepanther Flakpanzer Möbelwagen 3,7 Flak PzKpfw IV















S3 Foto 2 Panzer V Panther Bergepanther Flakpanzer Möbelwagen 3,7 Flak PzKpfw IV | eBay


Entdecken Sie S3 Foto 2 Panzer V Panther Bergepanther Flakpanzer Möbelwagen 3,7 Flak PzKpfw IV in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Flugzeugträger Graf Zeppelin Flottenflugzeugträger Stapellauf 1938 carrier















A40 Foto KM Flugzeugträger Graf Zeppelin Flottenflugzeugträger Stapellauf 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie A40 Foto KM Flugzeugträger Graf Zeppelin Flottenflugzeugträger Stapellauf 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Norge Schwimmende Flak Batterie Nymphe Küstenpanzerschiff Tordenskjold














A39 Foto Norge Schwimmende Flak Batterie Nymphe Küstenpanzerschiff Tordenskjold | eBay


Entdecken Sie A39 Foto Norge Schwimmende Flak Batterie Nymphe Küstenpanzerschiff Tordenskjold in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bergepanzer ?















Altes Foto deutscher Panzer mit unbekannten Anbau / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutscher Panzer mit unbekannten Anbau / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bergepanzer ?
> 
> View attachment 683991
> 
> ...




Pz.Kpfw. I Ausf. B mit Abwurfvorrichtung also called Ladungsleger 1 mit ausziehbarem Schwenkarm. In other words, the minelayer or engineer vehicle.













the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Nadzab New Guinea 1943 The Flying Fiends 8th Fighter group 36th Fighter sq.















World War 2 Original Photo Album 100 photos Nadzab New Guinea 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for World War 2 Original Photo Album 100 photos Nadzab New Guinea 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

vierling flak kill board halftrack














Russland Flak Halbkette 4-Ling Geschütz Abschüsse Panzer Flugzeug Kanone 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland Flak Halbkette 4-Ling Geschütz Abschüsse Panzer Flugzeug Kanone 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Brückenlegepanzer IV in Saarbücken DRK Rot Kreuz Offizier.












2x Brückenlegepanzer IV in Saarbücken DRK Rot Kreuz Offizier #9 | eBay
2x Brückenlegepanzer IV in Saarbücken DRK Rot Kreuz Offizier #10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Hans-Joachim Marseillen car cartoon






old ebay find.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Trippel SG 6 Schwimmwagen














Foto Trippel SG 6 Allrad Schwimmwagen Kübelwagen Sonder KFZ Probefahrt | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Trippel SG 6 Allrad Schwimmwagen Kübelwagen Sonder KFZ Probefahrt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

RIGA 1943 Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Seitenschürzen camo Blitzmädel Hammer














L159 RIGA 1943 Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Seitenschürzen camo Blitzmädel Hammer | eBay


Entdecken Sie L159 RIGA 1943 Sturmgeschütz STUG Langrohr Seitenschürzen camo Blitzmädel Hammer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK.














L156 Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK. | eBay


Entdecken Sie L156 Panzerhaubitze Munitonsträger Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 Munitonspanzer nur 150.STK. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN














L158 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L158 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN















L154 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L154 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN















L152 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L152 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN

*



*









L153 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L153 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Italian aircraft carrier Aquila captured beute Genua 1944















Orig. Foto ital. Beute Flugzeugträger Schiff Aquila im Hafen GENUA Italien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto ital. Beute Flugzeugträger Schiff Aquila im Hafen GENUA Italien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront





























Foto - 2: seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay
Foto - 1: seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay
Foto - 3: seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay
Foto - 5: seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay
Foto - 5: seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hotchkiss H39 Turm 1 captured beute














Foto : Beute-Panzer vom Typ HOTCHKISS aus Frankreich mit 1 und Balkenkreuz 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Beute-Panzer vom Typ HOTCHKISS aus Frankreich mit 1 und Balkenkreuz 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hotchkiss H39 turm 5 captured beute Finland















Französische Beute Panzer Hotchkiss mit Balkenkreuz Finnland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Französische Beute Panzer Hotchkiss mit Balkenkreuz Finnland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Italien Rovigo 1944 Wehrmacht Schilderwald Kfz-Ersatzteil-Staffel 705




















L173 Foto Italien Rovigo 1944 Wehrmacht Schilderwald Kfz-Ersatzteil-Staffel 705 | eBay


Entdecken Sie L173 Foto Italien Rovigo 1944 Wehrmacht Schilderwald Kfz-Ersatzteil-Staffel 705 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Airframes
perhaps of intrest

American Paratrooper in full jumping Kit














WW2 an American Paratrooper in full jumping Kit - I.W.M. photo 25 by 21cm | eBay


WW2 an American Paratrooper in full jumping Kit - I.W.M. photo 25 by 21cm no matching caption , ( my caption ) most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or wrinkling Please view the Photographs which give best impression of their condition postage value conditions all U.K. address Items...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

SU-152, Wintertarn













Foto/Photo 679,Panzer,Tank, WW2, russ. Sturmgeschütz SU-152, Wintertarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 679,Panzer,Tank, WW2, russ. Sturmgeschütz SU-152, Wintertarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

I have been to this place. The see eroded quite a lot of soft rock here so the bunker ae very close to the steep ridge.

Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 Stützpunkt Fe 08, there were 2 20mm AAA guns to protect the Mammut FuMo 51 en See Riese FuMo 214 radar.































































Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
5x Orig. Foto HKAA.799 Atlantikwall Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 42 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Bunker m. Tarn HKAA.799 FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Bunker HKAA.799 Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich '42 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Soldaten b. Sperren am Küste FÉCAMP Atlantikwall Normandie Frankreich | eBay
Orig. Foto Bau Atlantikwall Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Soldaten b. Sperren am Küste FÉCAMP Atlantikwall Normandie Frankreich | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Soldaten b. Sperren am Küste FÉCAMP Atlantikwall Normandie Frankreich | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Geschütz FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
3x Orig. Foto HKAA.799 Atlantikwall Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 42 | eBay
3x Orig. Foto HKAA.799 Atlantikwall Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 42 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall HKAA.799 Flak Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Bunker HKAA.799 Stellung FÉCAMP Normandie Frankreich '42 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Schwimmwagen Typ 166 notice soviet machine gun on hood/bonnet














2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Typ 166 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Typ 166 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

colour Russlandfeldzug Pioniere 1941














Farbdia Wehrmacht Weltkrieg Russlandfeldzug Pioniere 1941. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Farbdia Wehrmacht Weltkrieg Russlandfeldzug Pioniere 1941. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

Polizei Steyr ADGZ Panzerwagen SD Einsatzgruppe police Panzer Beute















L285 Foto Polizei Steyr ADGZ Panzerwagen SD Einsatzgruppe police Panzer Beute | eBay


Entdecken Sie L285 Foto Polizei Steyr ADGZ Panzerwagen SD Einsatzgruppe police Panzer Beute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

tum 732














S5 Foto s. Jagdpanzer V Jagdpanther Pz. Lehr Rgt.130 im April 1945 Endkampf camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie S5 Foto s. Jagdpanzer V Jagdpanther Pz. Lehr Rgt.130 im April 1945 Endkampf camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

1944 schwerer Eisenbahn-Panzerzug BP 42 Panzerkampfwagen IV Turm














L249 Foto 1944 schwerer Eisenbahn-Panzerzug BP 42 Panzerkampfwagen IV Turm TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L249 Foto 1944 schwerer Eisenbahn-Panzerzug BP 42 Panzerkampfwagen IV Turm TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

MP38














Original WWII Photo GERMAN MP38 SUBMACHINE GUN 9mm Sub Machine Gun Pre-MP40 C | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo GERMAN MP38 SUBMACHINE GUN 9mm Sub Machine Gun Pre-MP40 C at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ambulance caaptured beute red cross

















Foto, Wk2, Blick auf einen Beute Sanka, Lkw Lieferwagen (N)50545 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Blick auf einen Beute Sanka, Lkw Lieferwagen (N)50545 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ambulance caaptured beute red cross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it might be a 1940 Pontiac! Nice shot


----------



## special ed (Sep 7, 2022)

1940 Buick, still G.M.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Richtungshörer FLA31



It'd be interesting to find out how effective these were. The Germans used a lot of these during the war...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> It'd be interesting to find out how effective these were. The Germans used a lot of these during the war...











Richtungshörer – Wikipedia







de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Richtungshörer – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, read this already (with the help of Translate), but it doesn't help with explaining how effective it was in aircraft detection. The Brits tried experimenting with sound mirrors before the war, but they didn't work that well in accurately estimating range and number of aircraft, another problem was residue noise from the surrounds around the mirrors interfered with determining measurements. Luckily the boffins had radar on the way and the sound mirrors were put out to pasture.





2307 Kent Sound Mirror i 




2307 Swingate Chain Home towers


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Army Light Truck Equipment Display for Inspection














WW2 Army Light Truck Equipment Display for Inspection 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Historical photograph. Size: Size given is almost always the paper size of item and not image size. Grading Standard: 1st Generation AKA Original Real-Photo.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Trailer Equipment Display for Inspection














WW2 Army Trailer Equipment Display for Inspection 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Army Trailer Equipment Display for Inspection 8x10 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Schützenpanzerwagen 3 Tarnanstrich camo Nr. 201














S34 Foto Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Schützenpanzerwagen 3 Tarnanstrich camo Nr. 201 | eBay


Entdecken Sie S34 Foto Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Schützenpanzerwagen 3 Tarnanstrich camo Nr. 201 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Stuka zu Fuss

Sd Kfz 251/1, mittlerer Schützenpanzerwagen mit Wurfrahmen Div. Wappen














S35 Foto Sd Kfz 251/1, mittlerer Schützenpanzerwagen mit Wurfrahmen Div. Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie S35 Foto Sd Kfz 251/1, mittlerer Schützenpanzerwagen mit Wurfrahmen Div. Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Funkwagen Ausbildung Funker 5. Pz. Div. Viking WH-1620002




















S32 Foto Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Funkwagen Ausbildung Funker 5. Pz. Div. Viking WH-16 | eBay


Entdecken Sie S32 Foto Sd Kfz 251 Ausf. D Funkwagen Ausbildung Funker 5. Pz. Div. Viking WH-16 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

SPW Kanonen Pz. Wagen mit 7,5-cm-KwK 37 L/24 auf Ausf. D Stummel














S29 Foto S251/9 SPW Kanonen Pz. Wagen mit 7,5-cm-KwK 37 L/24 auf Ausf. D Stummel | eBay


Entdecken Sie S29 Foto S251/9 SPW Kanonen Pz. Wagen mit 7,5-cm-KwK 37 L/24 auf Ausf. D Stummel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Panzerjäger Ferdinand / Elefant Jagdpanzer Tiger (P) SdKfz 184 Emblem















L345 Foto Panzerjäger Ferdinand / Elefant Jagdpanzer Tiger (P) SdKfz 184 Emblem | eBay


Entdecken Sie L345 Foto Panzerjäger Ferdinand / Elefant Jagdpanzer Tiger (P) SdKfz 184 Emblem in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL



















L344 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie L344 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sd Kfz 251 10 mit 3,7-cm-PaK 36 auf Ausf. C HKL nach Panzertreffer















S27 Foto Sd Kfz 251 10 mit 3,7-cm-PaK 36 auf Ausf. C HKL nach Panzertreffer n | eBay


Entdecken Sie S27 Foto Sd Kfz 251 10 mit 3,7-cm-PaK 36 auf Ausf. C HKL nach Panzertreffer n in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL















L343 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie L343 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL














L340 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie L340 Panzer Prototyp Selbstfahrlafette V Sturer Emil mit 12,8cm Kanone 40 SFL !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Stuka zu Fuss

TrÜbPl Polizei Div. Offiziere Tarnuniform M 43 Sd.Kfz 251 Wurfrahmen















S21 Foto TrÜbPl Polizei Div. Offiziere Tarnuniform M 43 Sd.Kfz 251 Wurfrahmen | eBay


Entdecken Sie S21 Foto TrÜbPl Polizei Div. Offiziere Tarnuniform M 43 Sd.Kfz 251 Wurfrahmen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Horch 830 BL Kabriolett Kommandeurswagen Luftwaffe Stander WL-71125















L332 Dickes Horch 830 BL Kabriolett Kommandeurswagen Luftwaffe Stander WL-71125 | eBay


Entdecken Sie L332 Dickes Horch 830 BL Kabriolett Kommandeurswagen Luftwaffe Stander WL-71125 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

sd Kfz 251 SPW Schützenpanzerwagen Endkampf 45 Tarnanstrich Panzerfaust















S16 Foto Sd.Kfz 251 SPW Schützenpanzerwagen Endkampf 45 Tarnanstrich Panzerfausz | eBay


Entdecken Sie S16 Foto Sd.Kfz 251 SPW Schützenpanzerwagen Endkampf 45 Tarnanstrich Panzerfausz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Wurger
help!














01/49 wk2 FOTO Dt. Panzer BEUTE mit Balkenkreuz WESS TARNUNG aufgetragen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 01/49 wk2 FOTO Dt. Panzer BEUTE mit Balkenkreuz WESS TARNUNG aufgetragen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Jagdtiger












2 WK Foto 8,8 cm Pak 43 Jagdtiger Panzer Tank WWII | eBay
2 WK Foto 8,8 cm Pak 43 Jagdtiger Panzer Tank WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger
> help!
> 
> View attachment 685891
> ...



That's the T-60 soviet light tank ( the German name - PzKpfw T-60 743(r) ) with 20 mm main gun and a 7.62 DT machine gun . Additionally , with mixed road wheels and the turret turned back. A such one is exhibited in Kubinka Tank Museum ...










the pic source: the net.

the one displayed in the Kubinka museum ...










the pic source: 








T-60 - Wikipedia







ro.wikipedia.org









Preserved T-60 Red Army Soviet WW2 Scout Tank


The T-60 Soviet light tank was produced in large numbers in response to the German 1941 Operation Barbarossa, the invasion of Russia. This preserved T-60 Tank can be found at the Kubinka Tank Museum in Russia.



tank-photographs.s3-website-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Panzerjäger Ferdinand / Elefant Jagdpanzer Tiger (P) SdKfz 184 Emblem
> 
> View attachment 685877
> 
> ...


I BELIEVE this is an Elefant due to the bow gun.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Bent barrel and periscope attachment for German MP.44 machine carbine. Left front view.















WW2 fires round corners German MP.44 machine carbine - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 fires round corners German MP.44 machine carbine - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen IV Turmnumer 433 Panzer 4 Ruhestellung














L403 Foto Wehrmacht Panzerkampfwagen IV Turmnumer 433 Panzer 4 Ruhestellung tank | eBay


Entdecken Sie L403 Foto Wehrmacht Panzerkampfwagen IV Turmnumer 433 Panzer 4 Ruhestellung tank in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen I Nummer 24251 Ausfall-Flagge Turmnummer 15 Wimpel














L396 Foto Panzerkampfwagen I Nummer 24251 Ausfall-Flagge Turmnummer+Wimpel TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L396 Foto Panzerkampfwagen I Nummer 24251 Ausfall-Flagge Turmnummer+Wimpel TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

1940 Sd.Kfz. 265 Panzerbefehlswagen Panzer 1














Foto ca 1940 Sd.Kfz. 265 Panzerbefehlswagen Panzer 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto ca 1940 Sd.Kfz. 265 Panzerbefehlswagen Panzer 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA-US Captured STURMGESCHUTZ III Tank Destroyer Assault Gun* | eBay


It belonged to a US GI who served in the 573rd AAA BN during World War II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

573rd AAA- US Captured JAGDPANZER & Sd.Kfz. 139 Tank Destroyer Hetzer




















*WWII photo- 573rd AAA- US Captured JAGDPANZER & Sd.Kfz. 139 Tank Destroyers* | eBay


It belonged to a US GI who served in the 573rd AAA BN during World War II.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Navy Barracks Ship APL 48 Photo Non-Self-Propelled














WWII US Navy Barracks Ship APL 48 Photo Non-Self-Propelled 8X10 circa 1945-50s | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Navy Barracks Ship APL 48 Photo Non-Self-Propelled 8X10 circa 1945-50s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Jericho Devices or Jericho whistles setting fuses

see German Bomb modifications - Emmas Planes















Foto Bomben scharf machen am He 111 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe für Polenfeldzug 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bomben scharf machen am He 111 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe für Polenfeldzug 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Tanketten Fiat Ansalso CV 33 Carro Veloce ( fast car )














Orig Foto 3 Ital. Tanketten Fiat Ansalso CV 33 Carro Veloce | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto 3 Ital. Tanketten Fiat Ansalso CV 33 Carro Veloce in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Woodgas holzgas Schützenpanzerwagen SdKfz 250 mit Flüssiggas Antrieb Holzkohle-Vergaser















L620 Schützenpanzerwagen SdKfz 250 mit Flüssiggas Antrieb Holzkohle-Vergaser TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L620 Schützenpanzerwagen SdKfz 250 mit Flüssiggas Antrieb Holzkohle-Vergaser TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

mittlerer Zugkraftwagen SdKfz 7 Büssing Krauss Maffei WH-616826














L617 Wehrmacht mittlerer Zugkraftwagen SdKfz 7 Büssing Krauss Maffei WH- 616826 | eBay


Entdecken Sie L617 Wehrmacht mittlerer Zugkraftwagen SdKfz 7 Büssing Krauss Maffei WH- 616826 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Schwerer Einheits-PKW KFZ 70 Luftwaffe mit Kabeltrommel Strippenzieher















L616 Schwerer Einheits-PKW KFZ 70 Luftwaffe mit Kabeltrommel Strippenzieher TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L616 Schwerer Einheits-PKW KFZ 70 Luftwaffe mit Kabeltrommel Strippenzieher TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Flak tower Gefechtsturm Schloss Lauersfort Moers der Flak Abteilung 581 , 1944














Gefechtsturm Schloss Lauersfort Moers der Flak Abteilung 581 , 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gefechtsturm Schloss Lauersfort Moers der Flak Abteilung 581 , 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 687694



Note the bendy bomb bay doors...





Gatow 168 




Gatow 169


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

4 Rad Funk Panzerspähwagen Wehrmacht Sd.Kfz. 223















Foto Panzermann am 4 Rad Funk Panzerspähwagen Wehrmacht Sd.Kfz. 223 Panzerwagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzermann am 4 Rad Funk Panzerspähwagen Wehrmacht Sd.Kfz. 223 Panzerwagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Foto Werfer Stalinorgel Geschütze Ostfront Krim Kertsch WK 2 Russland Technik 2 | eBay
Foto Werfer Stalinorgel Geschütze Ostfront Krim Kertsch WK 2 Russland Technik | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice .. the M-13/16 Katyusha rocket launcher on a STZ-5 NATI tractor chassis.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2022)

1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED

And now i pronounce you tank and wife












Original WWII Photo 1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED 39 | eBay
Original WWII Photo 1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED 38 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2022)

Winter engine heater Ju88














Nr.46392 Foto 2,Wk Deutsche Soldaten Winter Novomoskovsk Flieger 6 x 9 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr.46392 Foto 2,Wk Deutsche Soldaten Winter Novomoskovsk Flieger 6 x 9 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Type 3 Medium Tank Chi-Nu














Original WWII Snapshot Photo GI on JAPANESE TYPE 3 CHI-NU MEDIUM TANK 1945 PTO L | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo GI on JAPANESE TYPE 3 CHI-NU MEDIUM TANK 1945 PTO L at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

GERMAN U BOAT ACTIVITY THE IRISH SEA 1940 TWO UNIQUE HARDBACK WAR MAPS CHARTS



















GERMAN U BOAT ACTIVITY THE IRISH SEA 1940 TWO UNIQUE HARDBACK WAR MAPS CHARTS | eBay


U-Boat War, August-September 1940.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Sturmpanzer I BISON 15cm s.IG 33 auf Panzerkampfwagen 1 auf Tieflader














L675 Foto Sturmpanzer I BISON 15cm s.IG 33 auf Panzerkampfwagen 1 auf Tieflader | eBay


Entdecken Sie L675 Foto Sturmpanzer I BISON 15cm s.IG 33 auf Panzerkampfwagen 1 auf Tieflader in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sdkfz 165 camo Wehrmacht Horch Kübelwagen


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Russland Sturmgeschütz Abt. 202 STUG III Langrohr Seitenschürzen Name GREIF mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung

Wooden track protection Greif Geier



 Wurger
first time i have seen this. Transport function?

*



*






















L732 Russland Sturmgeschütz Abt. 202 STUG III Langrohr Seitenschürzen Name GREIF | eBay
L725 Russland Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung | eBay
L726 Russland Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung | eBay
L723 Russland Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung | eBay
L728 Russland Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung















L712 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie L712 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung














L718 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie L718 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

SC1000 oFw Liebscher, KG100















Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Bombentransport auf Hänger und Lkw (G)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, OFw Liebscher, KG 100, Bombentransport auf Hänger und Lkw (G)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung

colorfull PAK gun















L711 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie L711 Kessel v. Tscherkassy Sturmgeschütz Abtg. 202 STUG III weiße Winter-Tarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Russland Sturmgeschütz Abt. 202 STUG III Langrohr Seitenschürzen Name GREIF mit Holz-Schürzen Kettenpanzerung
> 
> Wooden track protection Greif Geier
> 
> ...



I have to say I have seen a such one and red a discussion in the web. But no clear answer there. It is quite difficult to state if it was made of wood or steel. Actually if it would be of the wood it wasn't the armour protection. So it could be a mud scraper rather. Unless it was the antimagnetic screen. But if it would be of steel it could be the addtional armour. Its size may suggest the additional armour protection of the hull but not as suggested of the tracks and wheels. However this can't be excluded either. The answer may be found in the " Illustrated History of the Sturmgeschütz Abteilung 202" as there is a picture showing the kind of the additional protection. 






the source: Stug III with unusual schurzen armour - historians identify please - Armored Vehicle History

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

Steyr ADMK " Mulus " Motorkarette im Gelände Österreich



















Press Photo July 1941 Austrian built ADMK Mulus Tankette In German Army use | eBay


These vehicles were taken over by the German military and pressed into service in limited ways. Probably one of the most bizarre little vehicles used by the German Army in WW2. There is plenty of information online about these little vehicles.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

U-47 (Kptlt. Günther Prien): one of the most famous emblems of the war. Oblt. Engelbert Endrass, the IWO, painted the emblem on the way back from Scapa Flow in October 1939. The image was based on one in a comic book the crew had on board. The emblem was adopted by the 7th Flotilla in St. Nazaire and was used on many boats. It was sufficiently complex that a template was used to apply it to the other boats. The Most Popular Emblems - German U-boat Emblems of WWII - Kriegsmarine - uboat.net



















Foto : das Deutsche U-Boot U-47 mit Turmwappen STIER im Oktober 1939 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : das Deutsche U-Boot U-47 mit Turmwappen STIER im Oktober 1939 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co






















































WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co. | eBay


<p>WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co.. </p><br /><p>Untested </p><p>As is</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co


































WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co. | eBay


<p>WWII / Korean War Era US Navy Gun Camera 16mm Bell & Howell Co.. </p><br /><p>Untested </p><p>As is</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Renault AGK and AGR (Note the divided windshield) beute captured














H4/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT TRAIN LOADED WITH VEHICLES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for H4/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT TRAIN LOADED WITH VEHICLES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

LGF 3000 Mercedes G Guderian














H4/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT TRUCK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for H4/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT TRUCK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

German truck staging area or the Tin Tent has some company














H4/2 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS RESTING | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for H4/2 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS RESTING at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Wurger
i think Unic P107, leichter Zugkraftwagen 37 U304(f)

captured beute















Foto Negativ 14./IR102 Beute Halbkette Unic P107 Wappen Eisbär Frankreich A84 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Negativ 14./IR102 Beute Halbkette Unic P107 Wappen Eisbär Frankreich A84 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Feldküche auf LKW der Luftwaffe Gulaschkanone Essensausgabe vom LKW

















Orig. Foto Feldküche auf LKW der Luftwaffe Gulaschkanone Essensausgabe vom LKW | eBay
Orig. Foto Feldküche auf LKW der Luftwaffe Gulaschkanone Essensausgabe | eBay
Orig. Foto Feldküche an der Ostfront Russland BMW R 75 Gulaschkanone Maling | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger
> i think Unic P107, leichter Zugkraftwagen 37 U304(f)
> 
> captured beute
> ...




I agree. That's the French halftrack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

enigma rotor box

seller
AN ENIGMA ROTOR BOX WITH TWO ROTORS, GERMAN, DATED 1936,
Rotor serial numbers: III (A00413/43E), V (A1727)
Rotor V (A1727) of early manufacture. This is indicated by aluminium ratchet wheel and dot above Roman numeral. Marked WaA30. 
Rotor III (A00413/43E) produced by Ertel-Werk für Feinmechanik in Munich in 1943. Marked WaA900,
_the case 9 1/2in x 2 1/2in x 5in (24cm x 6.5cm x 12.5cm) _
*Footnotes:*
Each Enigma rotor box holds two rotors, while the other three were in use within the actual Enigma machine. The Enigma system was used by a broad range of German forces including the _Wehrmacht_, _Luftwaffe_, navy, the SS and _Abwehr_. Although Enigma was used mostly in during the Second World War, it was first utilised by the German military in 1929.
This lot is subject to the following lot symbols: *














AN ENIGMA ROTOR BOX WITH TWO ROTORS, GERMAN, DATED 1936,Rotor serial numbers: III (A00413/43E), V


Bid Live on Lot 25 in the Instruments of Science & Technology Auction from Bonhams.




www.the-saleroom.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Pz.Kpfw. 38(t) Ausf. G














Foto Wehrmacht deutscher Panzer Beutepanzer mit Blitz am Turm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht deutscher Panzer Beutepanzer mit Blitz am Turm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Beute captured balkenkreuz 

LT vz. 34, formally designated as Lehký tank vzor 34 ("Light Tank Mark 34") LT vz. 34 - Wikipedia














(e25) Polen 39 Panzer Rgt.36 SDkfz Panzer Tank Sturmgeschütz Emblem Panzersoldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie (e25) Polen 39 Panzer Rgt.36 SDkfz Panzer Tank Sturmgeschütz Emblem Panzersoldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Hipper















Foto : schweres Deutsches Kriegsschiff Admiral Hipper mit Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : schweres Deutsches Kriegsschiff Admiral Hipper mit Tarnanstrich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

captured beute














01/50 wk2 FOTO Dt. Panzer BEUTE mit Balkenkreuz WESS TARNUNG aufgetragen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 01/50 wk2 FOTO Dt. Panzer BEUTE mit Balkenkreuz WESS TARNUNG aufgetragen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Italy 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1







































L882 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L881 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L884 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L883 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L880 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L879 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay
L878 Villach - Italien 1944 Panzerwerfer 42 Sd.Kfz. 4/1 Mehrfachraketenwerfer !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Halbkette SdKfz Umbau Nebelwerfer 30cm










































L874 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Halbkette SdKfz Umbau Nebelwerfer | eBay
L872 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien 30cm Nebelwerfer 42 Raketenwerfer | eBay
L871 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien 21cm Nebelwerfer 42 Raketenwerfer | eBay
L867 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien 15cm Nebelwerfer 41 Smoke launche | eBay
L865 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Muniton für 30-cm-Nebelwerfer 42 | eBay
L864 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Muniton für 30-cm-Nebelwerfer 42 | eBay
L862 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Muniton für 30-cm-Nebelwerfer 42 | eBay
L861 Gebirgsjäger 1944 Villach Grenze Italien Muniton für 30-cm-Nebelwerfer 42 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Rhino ferry Invasion Normandy D-Day



















Vintage 1944 WWII Invasion Normandy D-Day Rhino Equipment & Wounded Photos #5 (2 | eBay


A unique archive, it originates from the 1900s to 1930s. But it also includesthe 19th century right up to the 1960s. They will cover all areas of popular culture: sports, Hollywood (including many of the celebrated Photographers such as George Hurrell and Nickolas Muray), music, historical, and...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen DAF 201(h)9 captured beute DAF M39 Turm 3














Foto : Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Balkenkreuz und 3 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Beute Schützen-Panzer aus Holland mit Balkenkreuz und 3 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Captured beute balkenkreuz T34



















Foto : Beute Panzer T-34 aus Rußland mit Balkenkreuz und WH-Besatzung im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Beute Panzer T-34 aus Rußland mit Balkenkreuz und WH-Besatzung im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Captured beute balkenkreuz Turm 923a T34















S8 Foto Ostfront Pz.Abt. 2 DR mit Beute Panzer T 34 mit Balkenkreuz Nr. 923a | eBay


Entdecken Sie S8 Foto Ostfront Pz.Abt. 2 DR mit Beute Panzer T 34 mit Balkenkreuz Nr. 923a in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Captured beute balkenkreuz T34















S7 Foto Ostfront Pz.Abt. 2 DR mit Beute Panzer T 34 mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie S7 Foto Ostfront Pz.Abt. 2 DR mit Beute Panzer T 34 mit Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

12,8cm Zwilling Flak Geschütz Bunker Flakturm VI HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg 




























Orig. Foto 12,8cm Zwilling Flak Geschütz Bunker Flakturm VI HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg | eBay
Orig. Foto 12,8cm Zwilling Flak Geschütz Bunker Flakturm VI HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg | eBay
Orig. Foto 12,8cm Zwilling Flak Geschütz Bunker Flakturm VI HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg | eBay
Orig. Foto 12,8cm Zwilling Flak Geschütz Bunker Flakturm VI HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Captured beute balkenkreuz 1944 T34














Foto 1944 / 2 Luftwaffen Soldaten mit Schweren T 34 Beute Panzer Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1944 / 2 Luftwaffen Soldaten mit Schweren T 34 Beute Panzer Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak





























16 Fotos Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak Radar | eBay


Entdecken Sie 16 Fotos Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak Radar in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2022)

Geschwaderwappen Blindflugschule 3














02/01 wk2 Ansichtskarte Geschwaderwappen DER Blindflugschule 3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 02/01 wk2 Ansichtskarte Geschwaderwappen DER Blindflugschule 3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS 8" RAILROAD GUN 1941 ARTILLERY


Mine is bigger then yours....















Original WWII Photo BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS 8" RAILROAD GUN 1941 ARTILLERY 116 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS 8" RAILROAD GUN 1941 ARTILLERY 116 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Seltene vom Baustab-Becker umgebaute Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront
> 
> View attachment 684810
> 
> ...


Baustab-Becker umbau nr 5












Foto-3: seltener vom Baustab-Becker umgebauter Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay
Foto-1: seltener vom Baustab-Becker umgebauter Panzer-Kampfwagen an der Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)

4.7 cm PaK(t) (Sfl.) auf Fgst.Pz.Kpfw.35 R 731(f)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

carrier Flugzeugträger "Graf Zeppelin" auf Fahrt in Stettin














Original Foto Kriegsmarine Flugzeugträger "Graf Zeppelin" auf Fahrt in Stettin ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto Kriegsmarine Flugzeugträger "Graf Zeppelin" auf Fahrt in Stettin ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Jagdpanther Sd.Kfz. 173














WW2 Normandy ? captured German Jagdpanther Tank destroyer I.W.M. photo 21 by 17 | eBay


WW2 Normandy ? a captured German Jagdpanther Tank destroyer - I.W.M. photo 21 by 17cm no caption , my caption one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints probably done the last quarter of last...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Walter HWK 109-500














Rheine, Germany. C. 1945-04. A collection of assorted take-off units on Rheine airfield.







www.awm.gov.au


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

munitionSchlepper panzer 3














Orig. Foto Vormarsch Pz.Rgt.3 mit Panzer III Schlepper Tank in LUXEMBURG 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Vormarsch Pz.Rgt.3 mit Panzer III Schlepper Tank in LUXEMBURG 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Marder III Ausf. H m. seltener Kampfraumabdeckung Ostfront 1943














Foto Panzerjäger Marder III Ausf. H m. seltener Kampfraumabdeckung Ostfront 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzerjäger Marder III Ausf. H m. seltener Kampfraumabdeckung Ostfront 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hipper














Foto Schwerer Kreuzer Admiral Hipper (32) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schwerer Kreuzer Admiral Hipper (32) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

7TP tankette TKS and TK-3 Foto Schubert BRESLAU























polnische BEUTE Sammelstelle 6 x Panzer 7TP Foto Schubert BRESLAU #10 | eBay
polnische BEUTE Sammelstelle Panzer 7TP + Dackel Foto Schubert BRESLAU #9 | eBay
polnische BEUTE _Sammelstelle Panzer 7TP + Dackel Foto Schubert BRESLAU #8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hipper














Foto Schwerer Kreuzer Admiral Hipper (17) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schwerer Kreuzer Admiral Hipper (17) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Motor-Test-Stand der Deutschen Verkehrsfliegerschule G.m.b.H.um 1930

















Foto - 1 : Motor-Test-Stand der Deutschen Verkehrsfliegerschule G.m.b.H.um 1930 | eBay
Foto - 3 : Motor-Test-Stand der Deutschen Verkehrsfliegerschule G.m.b.H.um 1930 | eBay
Foto - 2 : Motor-Test-Stand der Deutschen Verkehrsfliegerschule G.m.b.H.um 1930 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

dummy atrappe
















Foto, Panzer, Holzpanzer, Atrappe, Training, Ausbildung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Panzer, Holzpanzer, Atrappe, Training, Ausbildung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2022)

That looks much better than the one I tried to build for a clubhouse


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2022)

That wooden work ................. yep, got me coat !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Wimpel K. Gr. z.b.V. 400 Gruppe Pfister Afrika Korps

Kampfgruppe zur besonderen Verwendung 400 wich was part of Transportgeschwader 4 – Wikipedia














Foto Wimpel K. Gr. z.b.V. 400 Gruppe Pfister Afrika Korps | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wimpel K. Gr. z.b.V. 400 Gruppe Pfister Afrika Korps in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Bachem Ba 349 Natter repro 1945














REPRO Negativ Foto Bachem Ba 349 Natter Rakete Flugzeug am Flugplatz in 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Negativ Foto Bachem Ba 349 Natter Rakete Flugzeug am Flugplatz in 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

air gunners training 24-05-1943



















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF GUNNERS TRAINING 1943 WITH A MARLETT 20x14cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF GUNNERS TRAINING 1943 WITH A GRUMMAN MARLETT AT A GUNNERY SCHOOL IN THE WEST COUNTRY OF ENGLAND</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 20 X 14 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

I-29, code-named Matsu (松, Japanese for "pine tree"), was a B1 type submarine 
Second exchange
On December 17, 1943, I-29 was dispatched on a second Yanagi mission, this time to Lorient, France, under star Japanese submarine Commander Takakazu Kinashi Japan's highest-scoring submarine "ace".[note 1] At Singapore she was loaded with 80 tons of raw rubber, 80 tons of tungsten, 50 tons of tin, two tons of zinc, and three tons of quinine, opium and coffee.

In spite of Allied Ultra decrypts of her mission, I-29 managed to reach Lorient on 11 March 1944. On her way she was refueled twice by German vessels. Also, she had three close brushes with Allied aircraft tracking her signals. One of which was an attack by six RAF aircraft including two Mosquito F Mk. XVIII fighters equipped with 57 mm cannon from No. 248 Squadron RAF off Cape Peñas, Bay of Biscay, at 43.66°N 5.85°W, and the protection provided to her during the entry into Lorient by the Luftwaffe's only long range maritime fighter unit, V Gruppe/Kampfgeschwader 40 using Junkers Ju 88s. At least one Ju 88 was shot down by British fighters over Spanish waters. The Kriegsmarine also provided an escort of two destroyers and two torpedo boats.[2]

She left Lorient 16 April 1944 for the long voyage home with a cargo of 18 passengers, torpedo boat engines, Enigma coding machines, radar components, a Walter HWK 509A rocket engine, and Messerschmitt Me 163 and Messerschmitt Me 262 blueprints for the development of the rocket plane Mitsubishi J8M. After an uneventful trip she arrived at Singapore on 14 July 1944, disembarking her passengers, though not the cargo.






Japanese submarine I-29 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org



















Original Foto von japanisches U-Boot I29 Lorient | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto von japanisches U-Boot I29 Lorient in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Weather balloon Wetterdienst Meteorologie mit Wetterballon Details















org. Foto: Wehrmacht Soldaten Wetterdienst Meteorologie mit Wetterballon Details | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Soldaten Wetterdienst Meteorologie mit Wetterballon Details in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

BM-8-24 launchers on a tank chassis














Foto Wehrmacht Werfer Raketen auf Selbstfahrlafette Eigenbau Frontfertigung ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Werfer Raketen auf Selbstfahrlafette Eigenbau Frontfertigung ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)

On the T-60 light tank chassis ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

notice kill decals some not painted fully in














Foto Flak Geschütz mit abgeschossenen russischen Flugzeugen auf der Panzerung ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flak Geschütz mit abgeschossenen russischen Flugzeugen auf der Panzerung ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Flugzeugführerschule A/B 123, Flugleitung, 1944, Österreich















Wk2, Foto, Flugzeugführerschule A/B 123, Flugleitung, 1944, Österreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2, Foto, Flugzeugführerschule A/B 123, Flugleitung, 1944, Österreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Guy in the back looking away... "Nope! I'm NOT looking at the camera! Someone might recognise me!"


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak



Great images! There were only three Flakturme built in Berlin, Flakturm I at Zoologischer Garten, Flakturm II at Friedrichshain and Flakturm III at Humboldthain. Based on the disposition of buildings in the background of the lowest image, this is Flakturm III, which was located to the north of the city centre. The orientation of the Rotes Rathaus, the tower at centre above the 'O' in th word Original with the Berlinerdom behind the steeple above the I in Original places the tower as Nr III. The caption is not accurate, however. The Berlin Flakturme were not armed with 8.8 cm guns, but, as quoted from a translated letter to Reichsmarshal Goring from Hauptmann von Below dated September 9 1940 "on each tower there are to be four twin 10.5 cm naval guns, several 3.7 cm and 2 cm guns." The 10.5 cm guns were later changed to 12.8 cm guns.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS 8" RAILROAD GUN 1941 ARTILLERY
> 
> 
> View attachment 689582



"Seriously Sir, it's not gonna fit..."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak
> 
> View attachment 689407
> 
> ...








Flaktürme


Der Berliner Unterwelten e.V. erforscht und dokumentiert seit 1997 unterirdische Bauwerke der Bundeshauptstadt und macht sie, sofern möglich, der Öffentlichkeit im Rahmen von Führungen zugänglich. Im Jahre 2006 wurde der gemeinnützige Verein mit der »Silbernen Halbkugel« für seine Verdienste im...




www.berliner-unterwelten.de


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Fascinating image, the turrets are from front to rear, a Bristol B.I turret as fitted to Blenheims and Beauforts, three Boulton Paul Type A turrets as fitted to Halifaxes, Defiants, Liberators and Baltimores, only with two guns, not the original four, and a Boulton Paul Type C turret as fitted to Hudsons, with what looks like Type As and a single B.I in the background. Aircraft are Miles Martinet (not Martlett) target tugs and Westland Lysanders in the background to the left.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED
> 
> And now i pronounce you tank and wife
> 
> ...


1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED














Original WWII Photo 1941 Berwick Pennsylvania 1000th M3 STUART TANK PRODUCED 28 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AMERICAN CAR & FOUNDRY COMPANY, Berwick, Pennsylvania, CELEBRATION of the 1000th M3 STUART...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Brunswick Hanover FW154


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

10,5 cm Feldhaubitze 18, weißer Winter-Tarnung, camo














132325, Foto/Nahaufnahme 10,5 cm Feldhaubitze 18, weißer Winter-Tarnung, camo | eBay


Entdecken Sie 132325, Foto/Nahaufnahme 10,5 cm Feldhaubitze 18, weißer Winter-Tarnung, camo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Russland Finnland, weiß getarnte 8,8 cm Flak 36 Schutzschild












132322, Foto, Russland Finnland, weiß getarnte 8,8 cm Flak 36 Schutzschild, TOP | eBay
132321, Foto, Russland Finnland, weiß getarnte 8,8 cm Flak 36 Schutzschild, TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ostfront Flak Fähre Abteilung 505 Odessa vor dem auslaufen

Siebel ferry ( Siebelfähre )























Foto 2 WK Ostfront Flak Fähre Abteilung 505 Odessa vor dem auslaufen Geschütz | eBay
Foto 2 WK Ostfront Flak Fähre Abteilung 505 wird von Boot auf Meer gezogen SUPER | eBay
Foto 2 WK Ostfront Flak Fähre Abteilung 505 Odessa Soldaten an Bord Geschütz 8,8 | eBay
Foto 2 WK Ostfront Flak Fähre Abteilung 505 vor Odessa auf Fahrt Geschütz Kampf | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen VIII Maus














2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer MAUS | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Panzer MAUS in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahntransport zur Front Panzer PzKpfw III der 2 Pz. Abt

















S41 Foto Bahntransport zur Front Panzer PzKpfw III Benzinkanister 2 Pz. Abt. DR | eBay
S40 Foto Bahntransport zur Front Panzer PzKpfw III der 2 Pz. Abt. DR | eBay
S39 Foto Bahntransport zur Front Panzer PzKpfw IV der 2 Pz. Abt. DR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

KAELBLE 6,5 L, BEUTE Infanterie-MG DP ( Degtjarjow pechotnij 









Kaelble – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org



















Super RARE!! LKW KAELBLE 6,5 L, BEUTE Infanterie-MG DP ( Degtjarjow pechotnij) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Super RARE!! LKW KAELBLE 6,5 L, BEUTE Infanterie-MG DP ( Degtjarjow pechotnij) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Captured beute Chech cannons













Orig. Foto Tschechien Beute Artillerie Geschütz in GROSSMITTEL Österreich 1939 | eBay
Orig. Foto Tschechien Beute Artillerie Geschütz in GROSSMITTEL Österreich 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

tschechische Beutepanzer Skoda PA-II "Zelva" Panzerspähwagen als deutsche Funkwagen mit Balkenkreuz in Frankfurt am Main, 1945

Captured beute













Orig Foto Skoda PA-II Zelva Beutepanzer Funkwagen FRANKFURT Main 1945 Tschechien | eBay
Orig Foto Skoda PA-II Zelva Beutepanzer Funkwagen FRANKFURT Main 1945 Tschechien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tafel Luftsiege des Flak .Rgt.202 in Frankreich 1940 killboard






3x REPRO Foto Tafel Luftsiege des Flak.Rgt.202 in Frankreich 1940 englische RAF | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured beute Chech cannons
> 
> View attachment 691520
> 
> ...





A Czechoslovak 100mm vz.30 light howitzer .. in German known as leFH 30(t).













the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Emblem Schild Nicht ärgern nur wundern














Foto - Panzer mit Schild "Nicht ärgern nur wundern" - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Panzer mit Schild "Nicht ärgern nur wundern" - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Atlantic wall flak cammo 8.8 cm Flak 18 /36/37/41 88MM









































Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay
Fotos, WK2, Soldaten | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

HTZ-16 https://en.topwar.ru/108500-htz-16-s...netraktor.html














Foto russischer Panzer Kettenschlepper XTS-16 im Winter an der Ostfront Selten ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russischer Panzer Kettenschlepper XTS-16 im Winter an der Ostfront Selten ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Bismarck 05-05-1941 in Gotenhafen Monday














Super seltenes Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff Bismarck am 5.5.1941 in Gotenhafen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Super seltenes Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff Bismarck am 5.5.1941 in Gotenhafen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

8,8 cm PaK 43 Scheunentor Barn door






















X369 Foto Wehrmacht mit 8,8-cm-PaK 43 SCHEUNENTOR Panzerabwehrkanone TOP | eBay
X370 Foto Wehrmacht mit 8,8-cm-PaK 43 SCHEUNENTOR Panzerabwehrkanone TOP | eBay
X368 Foto Wehrmacht mit 8,8-cm-PaK 43 SCHEUNENTOR Panzerabwehrkanone TOP | eBay
X371 Fotos Wehrmacht mit 8,8-cm-PaK 43 SCHEUNENTOR Panzerabwehrkanone TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Sturmpanzer 43 or Sd.Kfz. 166 Brummbär

_



_









Foto Sturmgeschütz 8,5 x 5,7 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturmgeschütz 8,5 x 5,7 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 jerrycan
































Orig. Foto Frankreich Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Renault AIB 1 Beute Tankwagen Lkw in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Tankstelle mit sehr viele Kanister in HRUBIESZOW Polen 1941 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

Tschorna-Mustvee-Estland-93. Infanterie-Division-Übertragungswagen outside broadcast van














Negativ-Tschorna-Mustvee-Estland-93. Infanterie-Division-Übertragungswagen-32 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Negativ-Tschorna-Mustvee-Estland-93. Infanterie-Division-Übertragungswagen-32 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

BA-20 Panzerspähwagen Tank Balkenkreuz Weissrussland 1941














Orig. Foto Beutepanzer BA-20 Panzerspähwagen Tank Balkenkreuz Weissrussland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beutepanzer BA-20 Panzerspähwagen Tank Balkenkreuz Weissrussland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Atrappe Dummy Holland














Foto - Flugzeug wohl in Holland - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug wohl in Holland - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

RB 50/30 RB 75/30 Legion Condor, Luftbildkamera















Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Luftbildkamera an DO 17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug der Legion Condor, Luftbildkamera an DO 17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

Marder II (Sd.Kfz. 131)

















Panzer Jäger SdKfz Tarnanstrich camo | eBay
Panzer Jäger SdKfz Winter Tarnanstrich camo (2) | eBay
Panzer Jäger SdKfz Winter Tarnanstrich camo (3) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

2 cm Flak Vierling 38 














Orig. Foto Soldaten beim VIERLING Flak Geschütz in Stellung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Soldaten beim VIERLING Flak Geschütz in Stellung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

Siebel ferry ( Siebelfähre ) Augustus, 08-1944




















(l16) DAK Kroatien Partisanen 1944 Hafen Fähre Siebelfähre Schiff Flak Geschütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie (l16) DAK Kroatien Partisanen 1944 Hafen Fähre Siebelfähre Schiff Flak Geschütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bismarck Redoute















Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Teil der Redoute | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Teil der Redoute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

PzKpfw 1 Spain condor

_



_









Top Foto Legion Condor Panzer T26 Gruppe Drohne Panzer I Emblem Maling RRR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Foto Legion Condor Panzer T26 Gruppe Drohne Panzer I Emblem Maling RRR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Wooden T-34 close combat training



















Rare orig. Foto PANZER T 34 HOLZATTRAPPE Nahbekämpfungsübung 1943 super rare | eBay


Entdecken Sie Rare orig. Foto PANZER T 34 HOLZATTRAPPE Nahbekämpfungsübung 1943 super rare in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)

The early model ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wooden T-34 close combat training



Out of shot is a wooden Ukrainian tractor... 

Sorry guys. It's an old joke but admittedly you can get a lot of mileage out of it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Krupp protze Kfz.68 (?) 














Deutsches Fahrzeug LKW Krupp Protze mit festem Aufbau Kfz 19 ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Fahrzeug LKW Krupp Protze mit festem Aufbau Kfz 19 ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Seller: August 1944 Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Panzer als Holzattrappe wooden dummy.














X662 Foto August 1944 Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Panzer als Holzattrappe Nr. 712 | eBay


Entdecken Sie X662 Foto August 1944 Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Panzer als Holzattrappe Nr. 712 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 8, 2022)

If that is a wooden dummy Tiger it is impressive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 8, 2022)

It could be countered with US Army pre war wooden rifles and truck tanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

2nd TAF 2ND TACTICAL ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL CHRISTMAS GREETING CARD 1944


































WWII: 2ND TACTICAL ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL CHRISTMAS GREETING CARD 1944 | eBay


2ND TACTICAL ROYAL AIR FORCE. ORIGINAL CHRISTMAS GREETING CARD W/ ENVELOPE (UNSENT). USED condition w/ colour fade / a few dents on envelope.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Notice the 2 0.30 MG M4 sherman
















1940's M-4 US Medium Tank Photo & Description EX | eBay


CHUBBY CAT COLLECTIBLES. Yes we got one. THE BEST IS RIGHT HERE. WE CAN WORK IT OUT. Collecting Cards for over 50 Years our inventory is quite extensive. Graded and Ungraded. Lots of Stunning Cards for Sale.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Vickers-Carden-Loyd light amphibious tank














1939 British Amphibious Tank 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay


Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo. News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Press photograph. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)

Yep .. the Vickers Light Amphibious Tank (A4E12 L1E2) ... 













Vickers-Carden-Loyd light amphibious tank - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Lettland RIGA Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Abschuss-Wimpel Luftgau XI combat



















X802 Foto Lettland RIGA Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Abschuss-Wimpel Luftgau XI combat | eBay


Entdecken Sie X802 Foto Lettland RIGA Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Abschuss-Wimpel Luftgau XI combat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Panzer Spähwagen 231 + 222 














S185 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Landshut Panzer Spähwagen 231 + 222 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie S185 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Landshut Panzer Spähwagen 231 + 222 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Spähwagen Adler 














S184 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Landshut Panzer Attrappe Spähwagen Adler | eBay


Entdecken Sie S184 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Landshut Panzer Attrappe Spähwagen Adler in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Char R35 Renault Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz














X851 Frankreich französischer Char R35 Renault Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz sexy girl | eBay


Entdecken Sie X851 Frankreich französischer Char R35 Renault Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz sexy girl in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Kingman Army Airfield Airport WW2 Aircraft Boneyard Bombers RPPC Arizona 1947



















AZ Kingman Army Airfield Airport WW2 Aircraft Boneyard Bombers RPPC Arizona Rare | eBay


Original "boneyard" real photo postcard (RPPC) of WWII bomber aircraft in Kingman, Arizona. Caption, written in the negative reads: "Field of about 7000 planes, Kingman, Ariz." Please see the history of the Kingman Boneyard in the full listing. Postmarked: Grand Canyon, Ariz. May 28, 1947...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

BRITISH FORCES RADIO TIMES ROME ORIGINAL CHRISTMAS PROGRAMME 24TH DEC 1944 sunday radio Rome 203.4 metres


































WWII: BRITISH FORCES RADIO TIMES ROME ORIGINAL CHRISTMAS PROGRAMME 24TH DEC 1944 | eBay


24TH DEC 1944.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2022)

Ah, "The Two Types", from an 8th Army 'comic book' series published in North Africa.
I used to have an original copy of a compilation of all the cartoons, now sadly lost after a number of house moves. Probably quite rare these days.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Ah, "The Two Types", from an 8th Army 'comic book' series published in North Africa.
> I used to have an original copy of a compilation of all the cartoons, now sadly lost after a number of house moves. Probably quite rare these days.













THE TWO TYPES. Being the saga of the two jaunty heroes who have given us the best laugh since the campaign began. by Jon (William John Philpin Jones): Poor Soft cover (1944) 1st Edition | Andrew Johnson Books


Available now at AbeBooks.co.uk - Soft cover - British Army Newspaper Unit - 1944 - Book Condition: Poor - 1st Edition - oblong 8vo (155 x 240mm); 51 pages;, of cartoons and text; softcover: original brown paper covers, with colour illustrations of the Two Types on the front; badly creased at...



www.abebooks.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

South African Military History Society - Journal - THE 'TWO TYPES' BY JON

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

turm 317 LT-38/37 (light tank model 1938 with a 37 mm gun)














Foto : Deutscher Panzer mit Tarnanstrich und Kennzahl 317 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Deutscher Panzer mit Tarnanstrich und Kennzahl 317 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

D-DAY TOP SECRET HAND DRAWN MAP *DROP ZONE WEST OF STE-MERE-EGLISE 82ND AIRBORNE
























D-DAY TOP SECRET HAND DRAWN MAP *DROP ZONE WEST OF STE-MERE-EGLISE 82ND AIRBORNE | eBay


((SEE PHOTO'S FOR CONDITION AND STYLE, THE COLOUR CAN BE SLIGHTY DIFFERENT THAN IN THE PHOTO'S) . DON’T MISS THEM)))) .



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

US Navy Aviation Supply Depot, Philadelphia GORGON MISSILE
















Original WWII US Navy Aviation Supply Depot, Philadelphia GORGON MISSILE Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII US Navy Aviation Supply Depot, Philadelphia GORGON MISSILE Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Foggia Salsola AF Italy Photo control tower












1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Foggia Salsola AF Italy Photo control tower | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th Fighter SQ Foggia Salsola AF Italy Photo airplane, tower | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Polen 1939 Panzer Rgt.8 polnischer TKS Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz tankette
















X991 Polen 1939 Panzer Rgt.8 polnischer TKS Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz tankette | eBay
X992 Polen Panzer Rgt.8 polnischer TKS Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz mit MG Halter | eBay
X990 Polen 1939 Panzer Rgt.8 polnischer TKS Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz tankette | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Polen 1939 Panzer Regiment 8 Panzerkampfwagen II mit Kinder in Uniform














X989 Polen 1939 Panzer Regiment 8 Panzerkampfwagen II mit Kinder in Uniform | eBay


Entdecken Sie X989 Polen 1939 Panzer Regiment 8 Panzerkampfwagen II mit Kinder in Uniform in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Polen 1939 Panzer Rgt.8 polnischer TKS Beutepanzer Balkenkreuz tankette
> 
> View attachment 694804
> 
> ...




And the additional info ... these are the TK-3 tankette

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> US Navy Aviation Supply Depot, Philadelphia GORGON MISSILE
> 
> View attachment 694797
> 
> ...



Some more additional -- on a REO Truck. So named for Ransom E. Olds of Oldsmobile fame.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Junker production leader handbook 2































































Firma Junkers, II. Werksleiter-Tagung, Mai 1940 – Originalmappe - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Firma Junkers, II. Werksleiter-Tagung, Mai 1940 – Originalmappe - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Junker production leader handbook 3

















































Firma Junkers, III. Werksleiter-Tagung, November 1940 – Originalmappe - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Firma Junkers, III. Werksleiter-Tagung, November 1940 – Originalmappe - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Junker production leader handbook 4






















































Firma Junkers, IV. Werksleiter-Tagung, März 1941 – Originalmappe – | eBay


Entdecken Sie Firma Junkers, IV. Werksleiter-Tagung, März 1941 – Originalmappe – in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

FASTEST 100 MISSIONS party photos 401st BOMB GROUP H us army air corp WWII uso
























* FASTEST 100 MISSIONS party photos 401st BOMB GROUP H us army air corp WWII uso | eBay


For sale 4th is a rather unique and unusual military item. This celebratory 3 page album is actually made of real photographic paper, so the photos are real photos! Not sure if this was made for 1 person or several but I would imagine this might be one of the only ones that exists!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Balloon Fesselballon an Somme PICQUIGNY b. Amiens Frankreich 1940 notice German humour eye in the balloon















Orig. Foto Fesselballon an Somme PICQUIGNY b. Amiens Frankreich 1940 Zeppelin | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Fesselballon an Somme PICQUIGNY b. Amiens Frankreich 1940 Zeppelin in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv LW Bedienung an 8,8 cm Flak mit Abschußringen














Orig Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv LW Bedienung an 8,8 cm Flak mit Abschußringen WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv LW Bedienung an 8,8 cm Flak mit Abschußringen WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bismarck 05-05-1941 in Gotenhafen Monday



This is a great photo and I see a few things in this picture that have caught my eye. At this point in its short career, it hasn't done much hard steaming, note the cleanliness of the smokestack top, which is in a lighter colour than the rest of the funnel - never noticed this before. Also of interest are the gun directors. Note how they are turned to the right. This was probably done to reduce the visible profile of the radar mattresses. I have seen photos of the Bismarck with them turned away. Note that the forward director on the conning tower is partially camouflaged and that the mast on top the rear one remains with the yard arm facing laterally despite the director being turned to the right. I've never noticed this before, but it's obvious because if it turned with the director the rigging strung from it would be foiled each time it turned.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RB 50/30 RB 75/30 Legion Condor, Luftbildkamera
> 
> View attachment 692509
> 
> ...



A little bit of photographic interpretation. Note that the two cameras have similar components. The body of the camera containing the mirror (that responds by moving to allow light to impregnate the film and produces the audible 'click' that cell phones have programmed into them, even though they don't have mirrors becoz we like to think we're serious photographers with our cell phones  ) is the rectangle, while the portion with the rounded edges is the film container. The camera on the right is the same as the left, but it is fitted with a lens with a long focal length. This is represented by the numbers 20cm, 50cm and 75cm. The figures represented as 1:6,3 and 1:5 are the aperture settings that represent a time period, which opens to allow light into the camera. 30cm x 30cm represents the frame size, while 60mm is the film size contained within the film canister.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Junker production leader handbook 4
> 
> View attachment 694962
> 
> ...



This is fascinating stuff and although I can't read German it is a document examining the French aircraft industry, with production of the Amiot 351 bomber being focussed on. In the sixth photo from the top, the blurry one, in case you're wondering, the big yoke device in the photograph and with a flow diagram with its compressed air mechanism being shown is a dimpler. This is designed to put dimples in holes drilled in sheet metal to enable the heads of flush rivets to be installed in the skin. The dimpler puts a circular indent around the hole to enable the rivet head to fit snugly and not protrude from the skin surface and this is actuated by compressed air.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sd.Kfz.232 Heiligenbeil Manöver 1938














org. Foto Ostpreußen bei Heiligenbeil Manöver Kfz SdKfz Panzerwagen 1938 | eBay
 

Entdecken Sie org. Foto Ostpreußen bei Heiligenbeil Manöver Kfz SdKfz Panzerwagen 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Schlachtschiff Bismarck Brückennock















Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Brückennock | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Brückennock in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Schlachtschiff Bismarck Backbordkran, Beiboote Hangar und Großmast














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Backbordkran, Beiboote Hangar und Großmast | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Backbordkran, Beiboote Hangar und Großmast in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Buganker, Bugklüse und Flaggenstock














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Buganker, Bugklüse und Flaggenstock | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Buganker, Bugklüse und Flaggenstock in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Heckklüse mit Flaggenstock














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Heckklüse mit Flaggenstock | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Heckklüse mit Flaggenstock in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Fallreep an Steuerbord














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Fallreep an Steuerbord | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Fallreep an Steuerbord in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Deckswand unter der Flak














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Deckswand unter der Flak | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Deckswand unter der Flak in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Beiboote














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Beiboote | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Beiboote in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Kran für Fallreep














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Kran für Fallreep | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Kran für Fallreep in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bismarck Achtere Aufbauten mit Bordkran














Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Achtere Aufbauten mit Bordkran | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Bismarck Achtere Aufbauten mit Bordkran in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Brest Admiral Hipper














Im Kriegs Hafen Von Brest 2wk Admiral Hipper Frankreich Brittany Fotoalbum | eBay


Entdecken Sie Im Kriegs Hafen Von Brest 2wk Admiral Hipper Frankreich Brittany Fotoalbum in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer



























Z60 Russland Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer Beute super Technik T28 | eBay
Z57 Russland Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer Beute super Technik T28 | eBay
Z62 Russland Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer Beute super Technik T28 | eBay
Z59 Russland Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer Beute super Technik T28 | eBay
Z58 Russland Wehrmacht erbeuteter russischer T-35 Panzer Beute super Technik T28 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Fliegerhorstkommando Wr. Neustadt 1937














C66) altes orig. Foto Fliegerhorstkommando Wr. Neustadt 1937 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C66) altes orig. Foto Fliegerhorstkommando Wr. Neustadt 1937 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Strange cammo














Deutsches Foto 2wk Feuerstellung 808 Russland Fotoalbum Russia Photo | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Foto 2wk Feuerstellung 808 Russland Fotoalbum Russia Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Following a demonstration of a Selbst-fahrlafette auf Lorraine-Schlepper for Hitler on 23 May 1942, a decision was made that all 160 Lorraine-Schlepper that were still available were to be converted to Selbstfahrlafetten: 60 with 10.5 cm le.F.H., 40 with 15 cm s.F.H.13, and 60 with 7.5 cm Pak 40. Hitler needed several of these s.F.H.13 Sfl. extremely urgently for a special action by Rommel. It was to be immediately determined how long it would take to complete the necessary assembly, because special value was placed on making these weapons available. This project was to be completed as an accelerated special action. During a conference with Hitler on 4 June 1942, it was recorded that 30 s.F.H.13 were to be immediately mounted on Lorraine-Schlepper with the fastest delivery time. 
Design and assembly of the 30 Lg.s.F.H.13 (Sfl.) auf Lorraine-Schlepper were completed by Alkett in Berlin-Borsigwalde in June 1942. The 15 cm s.F.H.13 L/17 fired a high-explosive shell to a maximum range of 6200 meters at its maximum muzzle-velocity of 281 meters/second. In the self propelled mounting, the gun centerline was 1.850 meters above the ground. Elevation was restricted to an arc of -0 to +14 degrees and traverse through an arc of 7 degrees left to 7 degrees right. The gun was aimed using a normal artillery Rundblickfern-rohr 32 dial sight. A 7.92 mm M.G.34 and two 9 mm M.P.38 were also carried for close-in and antiaircraft defense. 
The 10 mm thick frontal armor and 8 mm side armor was only capable of keeping out lead bullets fired by small arms and shell fragments. Including the crew of four and eight rounds of ammunition, the total combat weight was 8.50 metric tons. Overall length was 4.400 meters, width 1.850 meters, and height 2.200 meters. A 70 horsepower Delahaye engine propelled the vehicle at a maximum speed of 35 kilometers/hour at a maximum range of 135 kilometers with a full tank of 110 liters of fuel. While its sustainable road speed of 20 kilometers/hour was acceptable, its sustainable cross-country speed of only 8 kilometers/hour was too low to keep up with the Panzers it was to support. Other automotive capabilities were 30 cm ground clearance, 85 cm fording depth, 57 cm step climbing of 180 cm trench crossing, and 24 degrees grade climbing. 
Source : Panzer Tracts - Rommel's Funnies pg. 21-22




















OFFICIAL WW2 US ARMY PHOTOGRAPH OF GERMAN 150mm ASSAULT GUN ON FRENCH CHASSIE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OFFICIAL WW2 US ARMY PHOTOGRAPH OF GERMAN 150mm ASSAULT GUN ON FRENCH CHASSIE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

U-178 type IXD2 German submarine U-178 - Wikipedia
































T638 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U-178 im Dock Werft TOP Detail | eBay
T637 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U178 im Kanal Schnellboot camo | eBay
T636 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U-178 Turm Details auf See ! | eBay
T635 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U-178 Kanone an Deck TOP | eBay
T634 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U-178 Treffen auf hoher See ! | eBay
T633 Foto Wehrmacht Marine Schiff Uboot submarine U178 innen !! Top privat Motiv | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankreich Dünkirchen englischer Light Tank MK VI Beute nr 4483

Tank, Light, Mk VI was a British light tank, produced by Vickers-Armstrongs Rhino emblem 1st Armoured Division & 2nd Armoured Brigade.














Z139 Frankreich Dünkirchen englischer Light Tank MK VI Beute Panzer Kennung LKW | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z139 Frankreich Dünkirchen englischer Light Tank MK VI Beute Panzer Kennung LKW in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

British light tank A13 Mk II Rhino emblem 1st Armoured Division & 2nd Armoured Brigade. nr 0184 turret 254














Z138 Frankreich Dünkirchen englischer Infantry Churchill Tank Beute Panzer TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z138 Frankreich Dünkirchen englischer Infantry Churchill Tank Beute Panzer TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)

The U-boat seen in the pic taken from the U-178 is the U-13 type IIB submarine.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER ON SOVIET DUMMY T34 TANK















I/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER ON SOVIET DUMMY T34 TANK | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for I/4 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER ON SOVIET DUMMY T34 TANK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Wellen tarn squigly cammo bus














I/2 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS POSING NEAR VEHICLE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for I/2 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS POSING NEAR VEHICLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen 38(t) 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 France
































2. WK Foto 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 (April 1945) Panzer 38 Photo Tank | eBay
2. WK Foto 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 (April 1945) Panzer 38 Photo Tank | eBay
2. WK Foto 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 (April 1945) Panzer IV 38 Tank | eBay
2. WK Foto 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 (April 1945) Panzer II Photo Tank | eBay
2. WK Foto 5./Pz.-Rgt.25 & 1./Pz.-Lehr-Rgt.130 (April 1945) Panzer II Photo Tank | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Tiger 1 Division Großdeutschland












Z185 Foto Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Panzer der Division Großdeutschland GD tank | eBay
Z186 Foto Wehrmacht schwerer Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger Panzer Sdkfz 181 FRONT !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Captured Beute French Unic P107 Zugkraftwagen Zgkw. U 304 1944








Unic P107 - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org


















Z180 Wehrmacht mit französischen Beute Unic P 107 Zugkraftwagen Zgkw. U 304 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z180 Wehrmacht mit französischen Beute Unic P 107 Zugkraftwagen Zgkw. U 304 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN














Z176 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN SFL | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z176 Wehrmacht Panzerhaubitze Hummel Sd.Kfz 165 SFL Panzer - Jäger NASHORN SFL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2022)

Lucky13
:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Panzerjäger I mit 4,7-cm-Panzerabwehrkanone














Z174 Wehrmacht Panzerjäger I mit 4,7-cm-Panzerabwehrkanone an der Front Panzer 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z174 Wehrmacht Panzerjäger I mit 4,7-cm-Panzerabwehrkanone an der Front Panzer 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER ON SOVIET DUMMY T34 TANK
> 
> View attachment 695815
> 
> ...


it seems way more realistic than most of modern games!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

7,5 cm Pak 40 (7,5 Panzerabwehrkanone 40) 












100%Original 2WK WH Foto Geschütz Pak Haubitze Tarnfarben Camouflage RAR Teil 2 | eBay
100%Original 2WK WH Foto Geschütz Pak Haubitze Tarnfarben Camouflage RAR Teil 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Opel Blitz Lkw mit Tarn Camo I.R.76 in HAMBURG Rahlstedt 1938














Orig. Foto 20.ID Opel Blitz Lkw mit Tarn Camo I.R.76 in HAMBURG Rahlstedt 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto 20.ID Opel Blitz Lkw mit Tarn Camo I.R.76 in HAMBURG Rahlstedt 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer















Farbfoto Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer (5) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Farbfoto Panzerschiff Admiral Scheer (5) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

A RARE, ORIGINAL WWII USAF PILOT / AIRCREW AMERICAN / RUSSIAN "BLOOD CHIT" CLOTH DOCUMENT WITH AN AMERICAN FLAG PRINTED ON BOTH SIDES AND WITH A MESSAGE IN RUSSIAN CYRILLIC AND ENGLISH.

Operation Frantic Paltova














ORIGINAL WWII USAF PILOT AIRCREW AMERICAN / RUSSIAN CLOTH BLOOD CHIT ESCAPE KIT | eBay


PLEASE SEE FULL LISTING TO VIEW ALL PHOTOS (CLICK "SEE FULL DESCRIPTION"). A RARE, ORIGINAL WWII USAF PILOT / AIRCREW AMERICAN / RUSSIAN "BLOOD CHIT" CLOTH DOCUMENT WITH AN AMERICAN FLAG PRINTED ON BOTH SIDES AND WITH A MESSAGE IN RUSSIAN CYRILLIC AND ENGLISH. IT LOOKS TO BE MADE FROM SILK OR...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

1944 Patrol Bombing Squadron VPB-27 Combat Air Crew E9 Battle Record




















1944 Patrol Bombing Squadron VPB-27 Combat Air Crew E9 Battle Record WWII, RARE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Patrol Bombing Squadron VPB-27 Combat Air Crew E9 Battle Record WWII, RARE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

1939 Wehrmacht officers insignia card

















2x 1939 Wehrmacht officers insignia card | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2x 1939 Wehrmacht officers insignia card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

The airgraph was invented in the 1930s by the Eastman Kodak Company in conjunction with Imperial Airways (now British Airways) and Pan-American Airways as a means of reducing the weight and bulk of mail carried by air. The airgraph forms, upon which the letter was written, were photographed and then sent as negatives on rolls of microfilm. A General Post Office (GPO) poster of the time claimed that 1,600 letters on film weighed just 5oz, while 1,600 ordinary letters weighed 50 lbs. At their destination, the negatives were printed on photographic paper and delivered as airgraph letters through the normal Royal Engineers (Postal Section) - also known as the Army Postal Services (APS) - systems.

In 1940, the British Minister of Transport, Lieutenant Colonel John Moore-Brabazon, 1st Baron Brabazon of Tara, put forward the idea that airgraphs be used to reduce both the bulk and weight of mail travelling between the Middle East Force (MEF) and the UK. The matter was referred to the APS and the GPO, who jointly investigated the possibility of using airgraphs. This eventually led to a service being instituted between England and Egypt in 1941 when 70,000 airgraphs were sent in the first batch and took three weeks to reach their destination.

Kodak had offices in Cairo that were capable of processing airgraph negatives, but it was not until the appropriate equipment arrived from America to their Cairo office that the APS was able to provide a return service to the UK.

In the theatres of war, the whole airgraph operation was coordinated by the APS. Completed airgraph forms were collected by the A/FPOs and forwarded to the Kodak processing plants, which were co-located with the Base APOs.

The use of the airgraph was not rationed and its postage was also set at three pence (3d). Although the airgraph proved to be immediately popular, its use was limited because of its size (approx; 11cm x 13cm; 4" x 5") and lack of privacy, so when sufficient aircraft capacity became available, its use declined in favour of the air letter.

The airgraph service was later extended to: Canada (1941), East Africa (1941), Burma (1942), India (1942), South Africa (1942), Australia (1943), New Zealand (1943), Ceylon (1944), and Italy (1944). V-mail - Wikipedia'















1942 WW2 Airgraph from AC Alley RAF 252 Squadron Middle Easy Forces to Leicester | eBay


<p>I will post worldwide and combine postage. A second example of the card I already have listed. </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 27, 2022)

Kodak was very innovative. Too bad they walked away from the digital camera which their guys developed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 27, 2022)

As a Kodak employee, we were subjected to general training films. One of these told of companies not visualizing the changing times, and making adjustments, to stay in business. The example was how the rising cost of whale oil for lamps caused the rise of petroleum (kerosene) for lighting lamps. Whaling went belly up, so to speak, and the petroleum industry began. The lesson was, had the whale oil industry invested in petroleum, they may have survived the change of fuels. Kodak ignored the consumer change to digital instant pictures in order to keep the company's massive investment in film manufacturing, processing and printing. Remember, the Wright Brothers were told the airplane would never amount to anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

T-34 Panzer Beute captured Balkenkreuz 














Foto russischer T-34 Panzer mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Wehrmacht auf dem Marsch ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russischer T-34 Panzer mit Beute Balkenkreuz der Wehrmacht auf dem Marsch ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tirpitz














Ansichtskarte um 1941 Norwegen, Schlachtschiff Tirpitz macht klar, Kriegsmarine | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ansichtskarte um 1941 Norwegen, Schlachtschiff Tirpitz macht klar, Kriegsmarine in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Farbdia Luftaufnahme Charkow Ukraine














OrigAgfacolor Farbdia Luftaufnahme Charkow Ukraine Russland WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie OrigAgfacolor Farbdia Luftaufnahme Charkow Ukraine Russland WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

München Oberwiesenfeld, Feldpost 1942















Foto, Ak, München Oberwiesenfeld, Feldpost 1942 (N)50652 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Ak, München Oberwiesenfeld, Feldpost 1942 (N)50652 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Panzerhaubitze Hummel Nashorn Elefant














original Foto Panzerhaubitze Hummel Nashorn Elefant Tiger Geschütz Wehrmacht WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie original Foto Panzerhaubitze Hummel Nashorn Elefant Tiger Geschütz Wehrmacht WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

T-37A tank















Foto russischer Schwimmpanzer T-37 in einem Wald Amphibienpanzer mit Schraube | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto russischer Schwimmpanzer T-37 in einem Wald Amphibienpanzer mit Schraube in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

U-Boat Monthly Report - Jan 1943

THE EXPENDABLE RADIO SONO-BUOY

An underwater ear would be valuable in many ways to an airborne anti-submarine operator. It is one of the major handicaps of aircraft on anti-submarine missions to be almost wholly insulated from their quarry by a few feet of water. Direct listening to underwater noises is impossible, and devices dangled from an airplane into the water are impractical. A third obvious method is to use a radio transmitting set to broadcast to the aircraft from an underwater microphone. Such a device has been developed to the point of extensive service testing. A glance at the tactical uses and limiting conditions will show the obstacles that have to be overcome. First, the overside gear must be small, easily stowed, quickly launched, and light in weight. Secondly, it must be rugged, able to stand the shock of






impact with the sea, and waterproof. Third, it must be acoustically sensitive and must transmit accurately over a wide frequency range to allow various underwater noises to be heard and identified. Finally, it must be expendable. The solution to these problems is the expendable radio son -buoy; a frequency-modulated transmitter, battery powered, with a service life of four hours. Its overall length is some forty-six inches, including attached parachute, and its diameter is four and one half inches. It is provided with a collapsible antenna and an underwater hydrophone with twenty feet of supporting cable. The total weight -- buoy, parachute, trans-mitter, hydrophone, batteries, etc., -- is fifteen pounds. Broadcast signals are received in the plane through a special FM receiver, provided with six frequency channels.Tactically,. the buoy is used either as a stethoscope or as a pointer. As a stethocope, it can be used to decide whether an MAD contact is a wreck or a submarine, whether a bombed submarine is running away or standing by, and, finally, it can be used at the scene of a disappearing ASV contact to determine the nature of the target. As a pointer,it is used to narrow the search area for a lost MIAD contact, or what amounts to the same thing, to convert a disappearing ASV contact into a live MAD contact. Several buoys aredropped and search carried out in the vicinity of the buoy registering the most pro-nounced U-boat noise.A fair amount of training is required to create a skilled operator. Underwater noises are complex and confusing, but to a trained listener yield a good deal of information. With increasing information on sounds made by enemy submarines, operators should be able to determine the approximate distance of the U-boat from the buoy and get a goodidea of the speed it is making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Early VW emblem Volkswagen Typ 82













Foto Soldat VW Kübelwagen Erprobung Kübel Schwimmwagen Sd.Kfz. Kennung A18 | eBay
Foto Soldat VW Kübelwagen Erprobung Kübel Schwimmwagen Sd.Kfz. Kennung A1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)

Yep .. the logo was used from 1937 to 1939 ...





the source: Volkswagen Logo Meaning and History [Volkswagen symbol]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

LKW Truck DAK Libya














I2/7 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT DAK AFRIKAKORPS SOLDIERS IN LIBYA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for I2/7 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT DAK AFRIKAKORPS SOLDIERS IN LIBYA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

2 cm Flak 38 auf Panzer I Ausführung A, Flakpanzer 1



















EXTREM SELTEN TOP Foto 2. WK Flakpanzer I mit Abschussringen NUR 24 STÜCK GEBAUT | eBay


Entdecken Sie EXTREM SELTEN TOP Foto 2. WK Flakpanzer I mit Abschussringen NUR 24 STÜCK GEBAUT in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Kriegsschiff mit Flak-Sicherungs-Podesten vor Narvik in Norwegen 1943




















Foto : Kriegsschiff mit Flak-Sicherungs-Podesten vor Narvik in Norwegen 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Kriegsschiff mit Flak-Sicherungs-Podesten vor Narvik in Norwegen 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Flugplatz-Leitung Luftversorgung Kessel von Demjansk airfield 1942 air control 














Z355 Russland Flugplatz-Leitung Luftversorgung Kessel von Demjansk airfield 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z355 Russland Flugplatz-Leitung Luftversorgung Kessel von Demjansk airfield 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Schwerer zugkraftwagen Sd.Kfz 8 with 8.8 cm Flak












Orig. Foto 6.PD SdKfz BUNKERKNACKER Halbkette Panzer in Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Frankreich Panzer-Halbkette mit Bunker Knacker 8,8 cm Kanone Geschütz WK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2022)

Marine vessel e-boat kill mark and 1 airplane kill with date














Foto - Marine Schiff Turm mit Versenkungen ? Bemalung - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Marine Schiff Turm mit Versenkungen ? Bemalung - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2022)

Frankreich Beute Schlepper Laffly S15 Lkw als Beobachter Funkwagen















Orig. Foto Frankreich Beute Schlepper Laffly S15 Lkw als Beobachter Funkwagen | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Beute Schlepper Laffly S15 Lkw als Beobachter Funkwagen | eBay
Orig. Foto Frankreich Beute Schlepper Laffly S15 Lkw als Beobachter Funkwagen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

Dutch light Cruiser de Ruyter launching airplane

Fokker C-XI-W coded W-4




















Vintage WW II Dutch Cruiser De Ruytep Catapulting Plane Press Photo 7 X 9 | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote. This is an older orignal photo. Look at the photos to judge the condition for yourself.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

PETSAMO JG5 Eismeer















Orig. Foto Panorama der Flugplatz PETSAMO Finnland Petschenga Russland Eismeer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Panorama der Flugplatz PETSAMO Finnland Petschenga Russland Eismeer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Volkswagen Kübelwagen (Volkswagen Typ 82) DAK Afrika Korps WH-936769















Deutsches Reich 1933-1945 Bildpostkarte Afrika-Korps, Soldaten, - Faksimile | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Reich 1933-1945 Bildpostkarte Afrika-Korps, Soldaten, - Faksimile in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

DAK Afrika Korps Heavy artillery















Deutsches Reich 1933-1945 Bildpostkarte Afrika-Korps, Artillerie - Faksimile | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Reich 1933-1945 Bildpostkarte Afrika-Korps, Artillerie - Faksimile in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186 Nr 54 16-01-45

Nibelungenwerk Steyr-Daimler-Puch near the Austrian town of St. Valentin.












Nr 47084 Repro Foto 2. Wk Steyr Panzer tank Erzeugung um 1942 11,5 x 17,5 cm O.Ö | eBay
Nr 47083 Repro Foto 2. Wk Steyr Panzer tank Erzeugung um 1942 11,5 x 17,5 cm O.Ö | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen IV














Nr 47085 Repro Foto 2. Wk Steyr Panzer tank Erzeugung um 1942 11,5 x 17,5 cm O.Ö | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr 47085 Repro Foto 2. Wk Steyr Panzer tank Erzeugung um 1942 11,5 x 17,5 cm O.Ö in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Schützenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz. 251 Funk-Schützen-Panzer vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Tarnanstrich an der Ostfront 1944 cammo















Foto : Funk-Schützen-Panzer vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Tarnanstrich an der Ostfront 1944 | eBay
Foto : Schützen-Panzer / SPW vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Funker am großen Funk-Gerät 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Schützen-Panzer / SPW vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Antenne an der Ostfront 1944 Sd.Kfz. 250












Foto : Funk-Schützen-Panzer vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Tarnanstrich an der Ostfront 1944 | eBay
Foto - 2 : Schützen-Panzer / SPW vom Pz.Regt.35 mit Antenne an der Ostfront 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

SdKfz 223, Leichter Panzerspähwagen which has been captured by advancing allied troops in North Africa. The vehicle has been fitted with a folding frame antenna for use with a long-range wireless set which is fitted inside the vehicle https://www.warhistoryonline.com/instant-articles/sdkfz-221-german-armored-car.html?firefox=1















DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 - SDKFZ | eBay


Entdecken Sie DEUTSCHES FOTO PORTRAIT WEHRMACHT WW2 - SDKFZ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Siebel ferry ( Siebelfähre )



















2 x Foto, Wk2, Brückenkopf Kuban Kertsch Siebel Kampf Fähre (N)50662 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Wk2, Brückenkopf Kuban Kertsch Siebel Kampf Fähre (N)50662 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Jagdpanzer VI Jagdtiger Ausf. B, Sd.Kfz. 186 notice damage gun mantlet














Port. Photo: US Troops Posed w/ Captured German Jagdtiger Heavy Tank Destroyer! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Dodge Truck w/ Radio Command Body Conversion Towing Trailer















MAGNIFICENT! US Army Dodge Truck w/ Radio Command Body Conversion Towing Trailer | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Infantry Tank Matilda Matilda II Mk II For Russia



















WW2 BRITISH OFFICIAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH MATILDA TANKS FOR RUSSIA | eBay


Bronze Used.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

cars as panzer training gepanzerte Pkw in Hildesheim














Foto, Blick auf gepanzerte Pkw in Hildesheim (N)50664 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Blick auf gepanzerte Pkw in Hildesheim (N)50664 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

Funkwagen Pkw Lkw Wagenpark im Hafen CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 notice Krupp protze van














Orig. Foto Funkwagen Pkw Lkw Wagenpark im Hafen CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Funkwagen Pkw Lkw Wagenpark im Hafen CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw Ln.Rgt.40 in CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 notice Krupp protze van














Orig. Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw Ln.Rgt.40 in CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Opel Blitz Funkwagen Lkw Ln.Rgt.40 in CATANIA Sizilien Italien 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Panzerzug Finnland Armoured Train Camouflage Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn 1941



















Panzerzug Finnland Armoured Train Camouflage Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzerzug Finnland Armoured Train Camouflage Lok Lokomotive Dampflok Eisenbahn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Sturmgeschütz IV 1944 StuG Chef Ob.Ltn. Rehberger



















Foto Sturmgeschütz Panzer Abteilung Ostfront 1944 StuG Chef Ob.Ltn. Rehberger ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturmgeschütz Panzer Abteilung Ostfront 1944 StuG Chef Ob.Ltn. Rehberger ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Sturmgeschütz IV 1944 StuG



















Foto Sturmgeschütz Panzer Abteilung Ostfront 1944 Kommandant im "Langrohr" StuG | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Sturmgeschütz Panzer Abteilung Ostfront 1944 Kommandant im "Langrohr" StuG in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Selbsfahrlafette 8,8 Flak Bunkerknacker SFL Gepanzert Halbkette














Foto Selbsfahrlafette 8,8 Flak Bunkerknacker SFL Gepanzert Halbkette WK 2 Pz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Selbsfahrlafette 8,8 Flak Bunkerknacker SFL Gepanzert Halbkette WK 2 Pz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1939 Wehrmacht officers insignia card
> 
> 
> View attachment 696215
> ...



The first "forum" I ever joined and was active, was named "nazicenter" and was mainly focused on equipment, rather than politics, or other things... There, we used the Here ranking system and names, as user ranks / groups.

The site and forum are long gone, now... 

But we were a pain in regime's @$$, from day one:









چرا سایت نازی‌ها در ایران فیلتر و رفع فیلتر شد؟







aftabnews.ir


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

German marshalling loco HAMM Germany 1945













*WWII photo- 314th OD- Captured German LOCOMOTIVE TRAIN ENGINE- HAMM Germany* 2 | eBay
*WWII photo- 314th OD- Captured German LOCOMOTIVE TRAIN ENGINE- HAMM Germany* 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

314th Ord Dpt- M12 155MM MOTOR GUN CARRIAGE GMC- Germany May 1945



















*WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- M12 155MM MOTOR GUN CARRIAGE GMC- Germany* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- M12 155MM MOTOR GUN CARRIAGE GMC- Germany* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Sherman Crab, an M4 Sherman tank fitted with a flail. Hamm May 1945



















*WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- TRAIN RR CART w/ M4 SHERMAN TANK- HAMM Germany* 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- TRAIN RR CART w/ M4 SHERMAN TANK- HAMM Germany* 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

PKW / Tarnung / Januar 1944 / Rumänien














Foto PKW / Tarnung / Januar 1944 / Rumänien # 3445 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PKW / Tarnung / Januar 1944 / Rumänien # 3445 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Afrika Korps Rommel Panzer Halbkette SdKfz 250 ADLER Funkwagen bei El Alamein 1942



















Afrika Korps Rommel Panzer Halbkette SdKfz 250 ADLER Funkwagen bei El Alamein | eBay


Entdecken Sie Afrika Korps Rommel Panzer Halbkette SdKfz 250 ADLER Funkwagen bei El Alamein in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Schiphol Hangar DC2 KLM














S840 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju52 Norwegen Oslo airbase Hangar TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S840 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju52 Norwegen Oslo airbase Hangar TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Winter-Pak-Stellung der 4.Panzer-Division im Kurland-Kessel 1944














Foto-Negativ : Winter-Pak-Stellung der 4.Panzer-Division im Kurland-Kessel 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Negativ : Winter-Pak-Stellung der 4.Panzer-Division im Kurland-Kessel 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Rot Kreuz Mercedes Benz Cabrio Pkw Kennung Tarnanstrich














Rot Kreuz Mercedes Benz Cabrio Pkw Kennung Tarnanstrich Technik Kfz Foto 2 WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Rot Kreuz Mercedes Benz Cabrio Pkw Kennung Tarnanstrich Technik Kfz Foto 2 WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen V Panther Sd.Kfz. 171 transport train Ungarn, Wintertarn














Foto Panzer, Panther auf Eisenbahn verladen, Endkampf Ungarn, Wintertarn, TOPPPP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Panzer, Panther auf Eisenbahn verladen, Endkampf Ungarn, Wintertarn, TOPPPP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

HSwMS Gotland a seaplane cruiser of the Swedish Navy built by Götaverken. 

Hawker Osprey S 9














Foto Flugzeuge auf dem schwedischen Flugzeugkreuzer Schiff GOTLAND 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeuge auf dem schwedischen Flugzeugkreuzer Schiff GOTLAND 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Panzerspähwagen AMC Schneider P16 Frankreich 1940














Orig. Foto franz. Beute Panzerspähwagen AMC Schneider P16 Panzer Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto franz. Beute Panzerspähwagen AMC Schneider P16 Panzer Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Tiger I Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausführung E transport rail













Foto Tiger Panzer VI der Wehrmacht auf Reichsbahn Waggon aus Köln verladen ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Tiger Panzer VI der Wehrmacht auf Reichsbahn Waggon aus Köln verladen ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Wehrmacht Ostfront schwerer russischer Panzer KW-1 KV-2 & Mercedes LKW, notice open gun port in turret

see #3401














org. Foto: Wehrmacht Ostfront schwerer russischer Panzer KW-1 & Mercedes LKW | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Ostfront schwerer russischer Panzer KW-1 & Mercedes LKW in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)

That's the KV-2 tank. The KV-1 had the different turret.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Panzerkampfwagen I Ausf. B tank Sd.Kfz.101 Panzer Reg 6 Deutschland















V33) Panzer Reg 6 Deutschland Foto Fotoalbum Germany Photo | eBay


Entdecken Sie V33) Panzer Reg 6 Deutschland Foto Fotoalbum Germany Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Einmanntorpedo Typ NEGER Kleinkampfmittel













AK WK2 Kleinkampfmittel der Kriegsmarine Einmann Torpedo vor den Einsatz | eBay
Kleinkampfverbänden der Kriegsmarine – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2022)

Yeah that looks like fun


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

Norwegen bei Otta Panzer Neubaufahrzeug Nb.Fz. Pz-Abt. z.b.V 40














Foto Wehrmacht Norwegen bei Otta Panzer Neubaufahrzeug Nb.Fz. Pz-Abt. z.b.V 40 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Norwegen bei Otta Panzer Neubaufahrzeug Nb.Fz. Pz-Abt. z.b.V 40 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

V-2 Aggregat 4 (A-4)














2 WK V-2 Rakete | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK V-2 Rakete in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

Foto Ostfront Schwerer Panzer Spähwagen Sd.Kfz. 263 im Winter 41 /42



















F45 Foto Ostfront Schwerer Panzer Spähwagen Sd.Kfz. 263 im Winter 41 /42 | eBay


Entdecken Sie F45 Foto Ostfront Schwerer Panzer Spähwagen Sd.Kfz. 263 im Winter 41 /42 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

WH 15-cm Nebelwerfer 41 Raketenwerfer in Stellung und geladen


























F9 Foto WH 15-cm Nebelwerfer 41 Raketenwerfer in Stellung und geladen | eBay


Entdecken Sie F9 Foto WH 15-cm Nebelwerfer 41 Raketenwerfer in Stellung und geladen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2022)

Looks like Yosemite Sam's six shooter.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2022)

That's a revolver! Just a little bit off scaled one!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Ford BB LKW mit Tarnbemalung.














Foto Kraftfahrer mit Bewährungsabzeichen am Ford BB LKW mit Tarnbemalung ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Kraftfahrer mit Bewährungsabzeichen am Ford BB LKW mit Tarnbemalung ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" im Langfjord 1943, Norwegen



















Foto: Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" im Langfjord 1943, Norwegen, 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" im Langfjord 1943, Norwegen, 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2023)

Look out mast DAK Africa korps



























3 x Afrika Korps deutscher Soldat Aussichtsposten auf Turm Mast Scherenfernrohr | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 x Afrika Korps deutscher Soldat Aussichtsposten auf Turm Mast Scherenfernrohr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)

Yeah .. there is similar one to, in the hell ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2023)

Belly tank racer
















HANDSOME SOLDIER in BELLY TANK Hot Rod RACE CAR SHARK! vtg 40's WW2 photo TANKER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HANDSOME SOLDIER in BELLY TANK Hot Rod RACE CAR SHARK! vtg 40's WW2 photo TANKER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 6:28 AM)

Gneisenau in Kiel , Privat Foto um 1940














Schlachtschiff Gneisenau in Kiel , Privat Foto um 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Schlachtschiff Gneisenau in Kiel , Privat Foto um 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 10:57 AM)




----------

